# **** 2013-2014 PENNSYLVANIA Hunting Thread ****



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I started a thread like this last season and it was well received, so lets do it again. Post anything and everything that pertains to hunting our "great" state of Pennsylvania. Trail cam pics, stories, news, rut activity, harvest pics, gun kills, whatever. I didn't put my cam out yet but will add some in a few weeks.


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

These are a couple who have shown up recently. The one in the back you cant see real well, but he is a wide & heavy 8.


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't wait for archery season to get here. I am going to pull some cards on saturday.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't wait either still trying to attain permission from a few places


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

I am getting excited! These young buck are from SE Pa. Bring on the season!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well so far not real excited due to the lack of any nice buck on camera so far. Hopefully it improves


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> Well so far not real excited due to the lack of any nice buck on camera so far. Hopefully it improves


A little glimmer of hope from my standpoint is I have yet to kill any buck that I have had on camera. I always kill a buck, that I had never seen before, cruising through my area.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

No trail cam pics yet, hopefully next trip up, but I've seen 2 nice 8's and a sweet 10 at my place upstate. Cameras in my home area haven't shown any big ones yet.....


----------



## MartinMan18 (Jul 31, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> A little glimmer of hope from my standpoint is I have yet to kill any buck that I have had on camera. I always kill a buck, that I had never seen before, cruising through my area.


Im the same way, I get a couple nice ones on camera every year and then never see them come the seson and end up shooting one thats cruising thru looking for love


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Two from my most recent card pull. First buck isn't a homebody but he came around every couple of weeks last year just need to get timing down.

Not overly excited yet but I haven't seen any pictures from my NY properties most don't even have cams out. Need somewhere close to home to hunt, have noting within which is tough always having to drive.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hoping this guy is still around.
View attachment 1724198


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Hoping this guy is still around.
> View attachment 1724198


Wow great PA buck!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

TauntoHawk, that buck from the 25th is a slob, I'd be excited about him!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait to get out there to the farm. It doesn't matter what they are seeing out there now. We don't shoot doe there, so once the rut kicks in, the big bucks come out of the woodwork following the doe. Jersey's management s****!


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

My Best so far this year:








Second best:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Matt Musto said:


> A little glimmer of hope from my standpoint is I have yet to kill any buck that I have had on camera. I always kill a buck, that I had never seen before, cruising through my area.


Yeah that happens. i did kill a few that I had pictures of early though. It helps mentally I guess


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

i posted this in the trail cam thread but here's a cool 9 pt


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Best so far this year.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muppetmower00 (Aug 25, 2010)

here is one so far only good one on camera. Need to get my other cameras out still


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

can I get some help with aging/scoring this 9 pt ?


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

it's time to pull cards to


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Got a couple

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice bucks viper69

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HuntnFish96 (Aug 19, 2012)

PA state forest deer


----------



## HuntnFish96 (Aug 19, 2012)

2 more.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Game land deer? Nice


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

piebald, he was born around this area last year, i'm glad he stuck around and I hope no one shoots him!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool pictures folks!


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

From a card pull. Any guess on age and score? If you click on picture it will be bigger.


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

Researcher said:


> From a card pull. Any guess on age and score? If you click on picture it will be bigger.


105, probably grew a little since. 2.5


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

its counting down to opening day


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Next week I am dropping deep into a public land in 2G, staying the night and hanging a stand. This way when I need to get in there later this fall I dont have to carry all that stuff at one time. Planning to do a 2 day trip to it at some point later in Oct. Mini backcountry to work out some kinks. Going to start really hunting deep when I have time. This spot I am heading to has three possible stand locations within the area I plan to camp. The number 1 spot has a saddle and a bedding point for every possible wind direction. Theres two options to get to this, cover an almost vertical hike or a really long walk. I dont anticipate seeing anyone.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> Next week I am dropping deep into a public land in 2G, staying the night and hanging a stand. This way when I need to get in there later this fall I dont have to carry all that stuff at one time. Planning to do a 2 day trip to it at some point later in Oct. Mini backcountry to work out some kinks. Going to start really hunting deep when I have time. This spot I am heading to has three possible stand locations within the area I plan to camp. The number 1 spot has a saddle and a bedding point for every possible wind direction. Theres two options to get to this, cover an almost vertical hike or a really long walk. I dont anticipate seeing anyone.


Sounds like an exciting new adventure. Have you hunted this area before or scouted it out from maps? Good luck


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Put my Ringer Cam out and found that someone decided to take a bobcat or skidsteer for a ride right through my property pushing down several medium to small trees. Not what I was anticipating seeing....:sad:


----------



## BigLoo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

View attachment 1727361

View attachment 1727362

View attachment 1727363


Just a couple pictures of some nice bucks from last year here in Southeastern Pa. Picture below is the only decent buck so far from this year. 
View attachment 1727364


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking forward to being deep in 2G public lands soon myself!!


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

5B buck


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

cahelle1 said:


> 5B buck


Nice, is that a seven pointer?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I need to take a little trip over towards 3A, between Warren and Bradford, and do some scouting and get some trail cams up for black bear. I'm taking the week of the bear archery off of work and gonna have have a good go at it


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Some nice looking bucks ya'll!


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Cell phone camera, two days ago.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

good bucks


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well my landowner told me he saw a big ten out behind the barn the other night. Dont understand why hes not on any of my cameras yet. Hope to get a pic soon


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> Well my landowner told me he saw a big ten out behind the barn the other night. Dont understand why hes not on any of my cameras yet. Hope to get a pic soon


sometimes the cam doesn't get them, hopefully you will


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

Best off the farm so far this year. I'm getting excited.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jgeary (Aug 4, 2009)

One of the better ones so far...


----------



## T.G.bowhunter (Nov 10, 2006)

3 years of pictures, Time to let the air out of this guy. 2 1/2






3 1/2












4 1/2


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

How bout them Buccos??


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

InjunJR said:


> How bout them Buccos??


Its been a long time since I could enjoy such a season. man I hope they can keep it up


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

got a new buck on cam...


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

hilltopper, that buck has some weight to him. Is he a 5b deer?


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

If this guy shows up he's number 1 two years running on my hit list.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

When can you buy doe tags OTC?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope to be able to put a pic up here by the end of bow season. You all have nice bucks to chase. Good luck!


----------



## HuntnFish96 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Got some new ones, one SLAMMER for my area*


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr 
2012 Hard bone of him


----------



## HuntnFish96 (Aug 19, 2012)

HUNT0020_2 by BowHunter96, on Flickr



Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr
2012 Hard bone of Tall 8 with right horn droptine kicker in third picture of my previous post

Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr
2012 Hard bone of other tall 8 in picture 6 of previous post


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr


Untitled by BowHunter96, on Flickr

Have Fun with these guys, most of these deer are regulars to state forest land and i've been pulling them onto my private land.


----------



## xfrankx (Dec 13, 2012)

just a few young deer from my last bi weekly run of my camera. western pa outside pittsburgh.


----------



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

Just a heads up for anyone hunting in western Bradford county. A game commission crew was working a food plot this spring on public land and found a shed. Big deal you say. If the other side matches the deer will score in the 180's and that was last year.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Some great bucks, guys!


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice bucks...



BuckswithBows said:


> hilltopper, that buck has some weight to him. Is he a 5b deer?


Yeah southern lanc is the only spot I hunt, I'm thinking he might be 6 or older maybe?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1731413

No pics of the big 8 or 10 yet....


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Lots of great deer guys! I'm going to pull my camera today.


----------



## jdhaines32 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is my best. Unfortunately I haven not bitten any day time pics of this particular buck yet.









Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muppetmower00 (Aug 25, 2010)

So went to check my one camera today, as i am walking down a trail i notice a small 10 inch high black fence with a 3ft pot plant growing in the middle. What would you guys do in this situation?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

muppetmower00 said:


> So went to check my one camera today, as i am walking down a trail i notice a small 10 inch high black fence with a 3ft pot plant growing in the middle. What would you guys do in this situation?


Tell the land owner and let him know you will take care of it for him.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Dispose of the evidence. LOL


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

SSS :aero:


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Here is one buck on the hit list. He is a 4.5 year old 8 pointer and we have 3 years of pictures of him. In 2011 he was a perfect frame 90-100" 8 pt. He was shot in that season on his left side top of shoulder. Last season he was a six pointer with 4 on the left and a swooping fork on the right. This season he put back his brow tine and G-2 with a small fork at the end. The other buck is Warty, no explanation needed, and a 2.5 year old 8 point.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Who has some new pics. Lets post em' up


----------



## Mr.Cheezle19 (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mr.Cheezle19 said:


> View attachment 1738932
> View attachment 1738934


Nice target bucks there Mr. Cheezle, and welcome to AT. What WMU are you in?


----------



## Mr.Cheezle19 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you Matt, and 2b hope I can shoot one before someone else gets them.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm in 2d or 1a all i need to do is cross over main st butler.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

paoneshot said:


> Just a heads up for anyone hunting in western Bradford county. A game commission crew was working a food plot this spring on public land and found a shed. Big deal you say. If the other side matches the deer will score in the 180's and that was last year.


My camp is in western Bradford about 1/8 mile from state game lands 36. Hope that's where he is!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine from this yr. The big boy I have been after for 3 yrs going on 4. I hope this is the yr. I have gotten a lot of info on him this yr. Its just that he goes nocturnal after the velvet comes off. I have never laid eyes on him on the hoof.


----------



## Nate29 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Anyone hunt here*

I'm from new York and wad wondering if anyone hunts state game lands 300? I hunted there a few years ago and past on a few young ones.. How is it during early bow?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

redlab, how are the doe #'s in Clinton County? I used to hunt in Sullivan a lot but deer seemed few and far between in them there mountains.

Nice hoss 8 pointer too!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, you guys have me all fired up lol

If I do my part, this could be an amazing season for me as I have some new ground to stomp on this season. One is a new piece of property in Plum (Allegheny County).....also gained access back on to a little piece of land I used to hunt in O'Hara Twp. (Allegheny County).....not to mention another piece of land in Natrona Heights (Allegheny).

That being said, while I still have access to land in Butler County (2D), I'm really hoping to get back on to a farm we lost permission to hunt last season because of a poaching problem the owners were having. A friend of mine lives on the back end of the farm and is still putting trail cams out on his property. Let's just say that there's a buck he got on camera that may "only" score in the 150's, but he's as symmetrical as they come with 8 going up and 1 going down on EACH SIDE. Hell, I've already named him "Handlebars" lol


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Couple more weeks fellas!!!!


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> redlab, how are the doe #'s in Clinton County? I used to hunt in Sullivan a lot but deer seemed few and far between in them there mountains.
> 
> Nice hoss 8 pointer too!


The does are still pretty scarce, but they are here. I passed on several does and bucks through out the season. I did take an 8 pt'er the last 15 min of the last day. I will hold out for "MR BIG" again this yr.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I have several decent ones. This 10 pointer with crab claws looks like my target.


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

Plenty of Nice bucks, can't wait til the October 5th!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I have yet to get a buck on camera here in Bucks County. Last card pull 285 pics, all does and fawns. I know they're there and usually I see a bunch on cam that I never see during season. maybe the opposite will hold true this year....


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

redlab said:


> Here are a couple of mine from this yr. The big boy I have been after for 3 yrs going on 4. I hope this is the yr. I have gotten a lot of info on him this yr. Its just that he goes nocturnal after the velvet comes off. I have never laid eyes on him on the hoof.


I would seriously crap myself if that guy walked under my stand in PA on public land. By the timestamps on your photos, it looks like that guy passes that location every few days. Take the first week off, and park your ass there. If you're the only person hunting there, let him go til Nov. His neck will blow out like crazy. Just an idea.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> I have yet to get a buck on camera here in Bucks County. Last card pull 285 pics, all does and fawns. I know they're there and usually I see a bunch on cam that I never see during season. maybe the opposite will hold true this year....


That is crazy! I have yet to get a doe on my camera and was starting to think they done killed em' all off over near me. Last evening driving around I saw a doe and one fawn so there are at least two in my area. I also saw the 8 in my previous photos, and another buck I couldn't make out, about a mile down the road from my spot.


----------



## muppetmower00 (Aug 25, 2010)

Another one we got on camera. Wouldn't mind shooting him


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i saw my first one out of velvet this morning on my way into work


----------



## muppetmower00 (Aug 25, 2010)

Any one in the 2B area going out for early doe?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm getting lots of die and fawns. The buck are not showing up as much he past week or so. I'm going to pull the cams now till the season starts

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> I'm getting lots of die and fawns. The buck are not showing up as much he past week or so. I'm going to pull the cams now till the season starts
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4



Same thing is happening here. My buddy went and pulled a card yesterday on "the farm". I think he said there were 379 images since he last checked a week ago and not one single buck. Just a bunch of does and fawns.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

muppetmower00 said:


> Any one in the 2B area going out for early doe?


I'll be out if the PGC gets my tag back to me lol


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

This is going to be great this, being able to hunt until the 16th of November.......:darkbeer:


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Anyone hunting 4A or 2G??


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Starting to get pumped. My neighbor saw a big 10 right behind my house. Had a cheap wildgame inovations camera out and all of the apples were gone and the camera was off. Stupid thing. I set out a tasko this morning with high hopes. Ihad a camera stolen in this area so I learned not to go expensive. Hoping to get a look at the big 10.

In turkey season this spring i heard a very loud crashing and found a monster track right behind my house. I am thinking this was the 12-14" wide 8 point from two years ago I had on camera.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

hilltopper415 said:


> piebald, he was born around this area last year, i'm glad he stuck around and I hope no one shoots him!
> 
> View attachment 1726074


 Are you in Lancaster county?


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Great thread! Some awesome bucks you guys posted up! This is my first year going all in for archery so I'm super stoked!

Got these guys within the past couple weeks. Enough to get me excited!

last week: first I've seen him but only have had cams out at this place for a few weeks.




























Date is wrong in this guy. Was 3 weeks ago.


























Few big white oaks in this area so hoping to get a shot at one of these guys feeding before rut kicks in. Either one would be my biggest buck.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

looking good! waiting to pull my camera then find a scrap to set it on, or make one myself


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

this year has been tuff to get into bow season mode.....so i went and check cameras last evening, well the switch has been flipped got a dandy on camera and a few other nice bucks


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

attackone said:


> this year has been tuff to get into bow season mode.....so i went and check cameras last evening, well the switch has been flipped got a dandy on camera and a few other nice bucks


Worthless without PICS!!!!:teeth:


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

haha as much as i hate to post trail cam pics i guess i can put up a few...its no booner but a dandy for are area


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

That will get your juices flowing.... Nice ten with kickers, is this the first you have seen him?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> That will get your juices flowing.... Nice ten with kickers, is this the first you have seen him?


im not 100% might have saw him out in a field one evening right before dark...the main area that i hunt is really tricky...there are ag fields all around the woods so its hard to figure out what field they are going to or coming from


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Not a buck but love this pic*

Look how tiny!


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hammer 1 said:


> Are you in Lancaster county?


yeah, Conestoga


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hunting 4D and 2G here!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Anymore buck pics without velvet?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> Anymore buck pics without velvet?


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

hilltopper415 said:


> yeah, Conestoga


 I rattled him in to 20 yards last year. I'm hunting the safe harbor area!. I knew that was him, I got a good look at him. Looks like he is still a 7 point


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Hammer 1 said:


> Are you in Lancaster county?





hilltopper415 said:


> yeah, Conestoga





Hammer 1 said:


> I rattled him in to 20 yards last year. I'm hunting the safe harbor area!. I knew that was him, I got a good look at him. Looks like he is still a 7 point


Looks like we have a friendly competition for a 7 point piebald :teeth: Good luck to you guys


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Nice Attackone


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

have a 13pt that wont move during daylight and a few other nice bucks at my Uncles place in NE PA, my cameras in NY aren't getting any big bucks like they usually do but are wearing themselves out on 4000 doe and fawn pictures.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Haven't gotten one buck pic over the last month here in westmoreland county all my buddies have the same problem doe and fawns everywhere ? Is this normal? Never had it happen before


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

simms125 said:


> Haven't gotten one buck pic over the last month here in westmoreland county all my buddies have the same problem doe and fawns everywhere ? Is this normal? Never had it happen before


how often are u checking the cameras, also do u have them set up over a food source


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

I checked them twice in 6 weeks and the were on the edges of corn field and the pinch points on the property


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

simms125 said:


> Haven't gotten one buck pic over the last month here in westmoreland county all my buddies have the same problem doe and fawns everywhere ? Is this normal? Never had it happen before


This is my first year with cameras so I can't comment on how normal it is, but I was consistently getting pictures of 7-10 different bucks over the last 2 months and then over the last 2 weeks none of them showed up on my cameras. My cameras are setup over mineral blocks on 2 well traveled areas.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am a bit excited to say the least. I guess I forgot that antler restrictions don't work lmao.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1754619

Finally a buck on camera in my home area!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice buck Mathias! I have yet to see any here in SW PA out of velvet. Maybe when I check 2 of my cameras this weekend. In the past I have noticed the majority of bucks losing their velvet between Sept 5th and 10th.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

You have some dandies tye! I know this property has a lot of big guys passing thru and several made it through last year. Not really a shooter in my book but I'm just happy to see a buck on cam.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Two studs there tyepsu! 

Mathias, is that buck a 3 year old or younger? Either way should be a stud next year when he puts on some mass.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Moved the camera, i found a trail they're using to access a cornfield which is in the background. Felt good to be walking there today!!!


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

29 more days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Gonna check the cams for the first time in 2 months this weekend. Hopefully I have something besides turkeys, bears, and yotes. Got cams over feeders so I'm sure i'll have a lot of pics just hope there are some with antlers.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I just checked 2 cameras on 2 different properties this morning. The one had lots of turkeys, fawn, doe and a few small bucks. The other one, well these videos have me excited to say the least . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDHb0QuQaqo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgC-Akb07xM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stFB0c4lD3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoVxRLpyD0c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTYMwO5V2zw


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

That's enough to get you excited. Hope
He breads every Doe on the property b4 you kill him lol. But if you don't imagine what he will be next year cuz he looks to be maybe 3-4 yers old. Great pa buck tho. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Was in tractor supply today to get horse bedding and the two guys in line had carts full of deer feed, liquid and blocks. They were talking to each other about how they were putting it out next week. How many guys know that you can't bait within 30 days of the season. I mean the store is full of this stuff. I asked the sales guy and he told me they sell most all of it in September and October. Crazy

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow^^^ what idiots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't blame the stores, especially here in western PA where many guys, including myself, hunt Ohio where you are allowed to bait on private land. There are a lot of misinformed hunters in PA. When they get busted, I doubt the PGC will accept ignorance as a defense. I make sure to take anything that can be interpreted as bait out of the woods a good 45 days or more.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Pulled one of my cam cards last night and had these two dudes cruising through. Getting stoked for the season!


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> Was in tractor supply today to get horse bedding and the two guys in line had carts full of deer feed, liquid and blocks. They were talking to each other about how they were putting it out next week. How many guys know that you can't bait within 30 days of the season. I mean the store is full of this stuff. I asked the sales guy and he told me they sell most all of it in September and October. Crazy
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


I know a guy here in western PA that goes out the beginning of Sept and buys bait to get pictures. Last week since I was sick he was showing pictures to my wife of a bear laying on his corn pile. I just shake my head. I tried telling him 2 years ago, he wouldn't listen.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It just makes you mad when you pull all your stuff when required and you know so many others dont

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was at LAS yesterday. 2 guys in line behind me, both talking about what they put out to entice the deer, apples etc.. One with a jug of some liquid in hand....


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I have actually heard guys say if it was illegal stores couldn't sell it. Unfortunately they were serious.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I still have yet to pull my cards!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> I have actually heard guys say if it was illegal stores couldn't sell it. Unfortunately they were serious.


I I had a nickel for everytime I heard some nitwit say that...............


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

I hunted a few years ago in Forest Co. How is the deer hunting there? I think they all but wiped them out there.


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

Some nice looking bucks fellas.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

randal L said:


> I hunted a few years ago in Forest Co. How is the deer hunting there? I think they all but wiped them out there.


Depends on where at in Forest county. I hunt out of a camp that's in Kingsley township and while numbers where down a several years back, the areas I hunt have been heavy with deer the last couple seasons. On the last hunt I did there last season I was still hunting and it was like going after rabbits, they were all over. I finally got a good shot at the 12th deer I saw in an hour and a half. I'm sure not all the county is like that though.


----------



## juglow (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## juglow (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

juglow said:


> View attachment 1761631


Wow! That's a goodun'


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Only does on my last card pull. Time to get some more feed out:wink: JK but I will be making a mock scrape with some Musto pee.


----------



## Ravhunter (Jan 6, 2012)

Backyard buck from SE PA.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just found two stands on property I'm allowed to hunt but usually hunt other adjacent property. The guy has a trail cam and molasses lick under the tree stand. Debating whether I should mention to him that the molasses lick makes it not only illegal for him to be hunting the property, but for anyone else too (four of us have permission). I have yet to meet the guy, so I don't know whether I should bring it up or not once I do meet him.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ravhunter said:


> Backyard buck from SE PA.
> View attachment 1761671
> 
> 
> ...


good buck


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Pulled cards today. No bucks again. Placed another ladder today on a funnel property. Got some great pics there last year. One more property to visit...


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Getting ready for this weekend but may not get out due to my son's fall sports schedule. Will know by Tuesday if we have games both in the morning and afternoon. Went out to move my camera to a scrape that appears annually and it was there and had been hit within that day. Put the camera on it and freshened it up. I won't go back there until noon on October 5th to kill my buck:teeth:


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

My food plots are coming in nice this year thanks to all the rain we got. I set up a blind over a nice plot with oats and clover that I anticipate the deer will be hammering for my first hunt on Oct 11th. 

The brassica plot I planted is already getting mowed down by deer. I just put cameras up on both plots so hopefully I can get some daytime pics of a few of the shooters I have running around.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Got another set hung on a great travel route littered with rubs. Buddy stand and trail cam. Stand is concealed well and wont need to go back for a while. Probably go into stealth mode in scent free clothes and check the cams the week before season just to help decide which spots to hunt first.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Just found two stands on property I'm allowed to hunt but usually hunt other adjacent property. The guy has a trail cam and molasses lick under the tree stand. Debating whether I should mention to him that the molasses lick makes it not only illegal for him to be hunting the property, but for anyone else too (four of us have permission). I have yet to meet the guy, so I don't know whether I should bring it up or not once I do meet him.


If it was me I would say something. He may not know the law. I'm not getting a fine for someone else's stupidity. I have enough of my own stupidity to account for.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Headed not my buddies camp in Cameron county this weekend to hand some more stands and check cameras. Then wont be back to hunt there until the first week in November 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Ryanp019 said:


> Headed not my buddies camp in Cameron county this weekend to hand some more stands and check cameras. Then wont be back to hunt there until the first week in November
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Is the camp in 2G? Interested to see some pics from your camera. My buddies camp in Cameron is in the Quehanna Wildlife Area, always see a lot of game up there.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Matt Musto said:


> Is the camp in 2G? Interested to see some pics from your camera. My buddies camp in Cameron is in the Quehanna Wildlife Area, always see a lot of game up there.


It's near brooks run rd. all I really know. Oh and there's lots of woods lol. It's state forest but not sure which. Ill find out and let you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pa Season should be interesting this year i see a huge decrease in deer activity early this year i hope that when the rut kicks in that the deer movement kicks into high gear


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

SSE wind 79 deg for the doe opener. Kinda wish it was still supposed to rain.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Look who showed up again  First pic with some of his velvet hanging down I thought was cool  Also, a very wide 8 point. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ERUaCYfBy4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kypUoONW1Hk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7_gWzw8IA4


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

tyepsu said:


> Look who showed up again  First pic with some of his velvet hanging down I thought was cool  Also, a very wide 8 point.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ERUaCYfBy4
> 
> ...


great buck


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Went out spotting the other night when it got really cold. Saw 10 different bucks 1 three and a half year old the rest were 1.5 and 2.5. Not many big bucks around this year. Many got shot up during rifle season last year. Fingers crossed that a few shooters will move in.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Just found two stands on property I'm allowed to hunt but usually hunt other adjacent property. The guy has a trail cam and molasses lick under the tree stand. Debating whether I should mention to him that the molasses lick makes it not only illegal for him to be hunting the property, but for anyone else too (four of us have permission). I have yet to meet the guy, so I don't know whether I should bring it up or not once I do meet him.


according to the PGC laws, bait has to be removed from the "area" that you plan to hunt 30 days prior to hunting that "area". now, what constitutes an "area"?? 30 yd. radius, 100 yds. radius, 10 mile radius???

i had my bait in front of my camera until last saturday the 14th, but i do not plan on hunting that "area" until at least the 3rd or 4th week of the season. i was just trying to get an idea of what's hanging around.

i think in your finding it is obvious though, being that the bait was right under the stand. lol.


----------



## muppetmower00 (Aug 25, 2010)

Excited to get out Saturday 21st in 2B for early doe season. Got 4 doe tags to fill this year. Hopefully its a good one.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

These pictures are from last year! He made it through and is HUGE! I see him every now and then but can't seem to get a picture. Great state land pic. Anyone else hunt central pa? 4D and 2G?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

15 days!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Its getting close!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Man it feels great to be back out again! Good luck to all of you out there this morning trying to whack a slickhead!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Gotta love the first sit of the season even if it's thick as soup. The dew dropping off the leaves has it's sounding like a light rain. 

I'll only let an arrow fly if I have a doe right on top of me. Nothing like forgetting your range finder on opening morning. Idiot.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh those first hunts we always forget something 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice Tye, you have a lot to choose from, hope one shows up at Prime time.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Went to cameron county over the weekend. Was awesome. Unlimited hardwoods with awesome deer sign. Can't wait for the end of October to hit the rut up there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, pulled the camera cards today, and nothing of note. Saw old one-horn in the bean field (private property, posted), but I hunt about 200 yards away. He's bigger, but is missing his right antler (always has). He's a nice 4-point on that side. I guess his pedicle was damaged when he was but a lad. If I see him in season, I might take him, he's at least 3.5 now, and pushing 180 lbs. I'm surprised he survived last season, since public land is nearby and he was a 3-point last season. Hoping that big 8 I saw last season made it, he'll be huge this year, but I doubt it.


----------



## Jasmf24 (Oct 23, 2012)

What time of year do the acorns start to fall? Southwest PA.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Went out Saturday evening with my 7 year old son. Got to watch a six point tear up a few trees at 60 yards, which got my son pumped. We then still hunted the Christmas trees and almost got to within bow range of two does before the heard us and bolted. Saw one more buck (spike) on the way back to the truck. Good first hunt of the year.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in 4A area where the doe had CWD awhile back and I'm not seeing many deer.....dosen't look good:thumbs_do


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## rwj1988 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Not too bad*

Hope I see him in bow season


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Nice looking deer! What is in that bucks throat patch Danesdad?


----------



## PAHunter2D (Sep 14, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Just a reminder if you are in a cwd area you are not allowed to use urine based scents, and it was illegal to feed any wild life. Be careful of posting trailcam photos with deer around a feeding area from the summer if you did not read that in the digest. You never know when big brother is watching.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

pse8point said:


> Just a reminder if you are in a cwd area you are not allowed to use urine based scents, and it was illegal to feed any wild life. Be careful of posting trailcam photos with deer around a feeding area from the summer if you did not read that in the digest. You never know when big brother is watching.


You can feed deer all you want from the last day of late bow/muzzleloader season until 30 days prior to opening day. Here is one of my target bucks finishing off some corn from my last set of the year on August 6th. You are correct about the urine based scents.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> You can feed deer all you want from the last day of late bow/muzzleloader season until 30 days prior to opening day. Here is one of my target bucks finishing off some corn from my last set of the year on August 6th. You are correct about the urine based scents.


they have changed the rules in the cwd area were ur not aloud to feed them at all....thats what he was trying to say


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

attackone said:


> they have changed the rules in the cwd area were ur not aloud to feed them at all....thats what he was trying to say


My bad, I'm a little slow with reading comprehension. I don't feel like looking right now but can anyone give the general location of the CWD area?


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Gettin close
Some pics from this year


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=1253813&mode=2 

parts of bedford, blair, huntingdon, cambria, adams and york


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

Put these up in a stand alone thread the other day cuz I couldn't find this one...

Little Spike:









Looks like 3 on one side and a long-assed spike on the other:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

That's/a big bear

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Heres the two that I've been watching all summer long. Their in my food plot behind my house every night. funny thing is that the 7 point on the left grew and 8th point and is considerably bigger than the one on the right now.









and heres a picture of a bear and cub i got earlier this year.


----------



## Bencavanaugh (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are a couple highlights from my trail cams


----------



## Bencavanaugh (Sep 25, 2013)

*More bucks*















Weird rack








And some more


----------



## Bencavanaugh (Sep 25, 2013)

*PA bucks*








Had this guy at 75 yds last season but he would get not closer







Little brothers







A showdown!


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Landowner contacted me yesterday. Seems her son and some of his coworkers are going to come in for archery and rifle season this year. I was asked to pull out and let them have at it. Sucks to lose a property but stuff happens. Pulled the blind and cam last night. One decent buck and a pile of does and a young bear. U


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah it always sucks to lose a hunting spot. Happened many times to me over the years

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup 1000s of akers were just bought up around my hunting area and going to be leased for hunting time to post my 158 akers.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Put out a mock scrape with a cam over it bout a week and a half ago and starting to get some action on it. Have this guy below checking out as well as two smaller six pointers. Nobody scraping yet but they are digging the licking branch. Pretty cool to see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S32hQXuvqWk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Almost a week in and no one in the special regs has arrowed a doe? That surely can't be the case...pics?

Gonna try and sneak out of work a bit early and get a few hours in on an evening sit. I need a nice 1.5 year old for the freezer.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Yeah where are all the doe photos? I'm going to try and get out again before the opener, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

fap1800 said:


> Almost a week in and no one in the special regs has arrowed a doe? That surely can't be the case...pics?
> 
> Gonna try and sneak out of work a bit early and get a few hours in on an evening sit. I need a nice 1.5 year old for the freezer.


Bagged her Wednesday morning.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

bkellybe said:


> Bagged her Wednesday morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Well done!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

went spotting tonight saw 80 deer one really nice buck every apple tree had deer under it.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

jesses80 said:


> went spotting tonight saw 80 deer one really nice buck every apple tree had deer under it.


Saw 183 deer, 5 fox, and 2 bear Thursday night!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Sunny dry weather for two straight weeks. Calling for wind and rain on saturday

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Aspade17 (Sep 10, 2013)

This is the biggest one that I have coming in, also have many other smaller bucks like the other one in the picture.








then I just got 3 pictures of this guy, he is a pretty good size bear!


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Aspade17 said:


> This is the biggest one that I have coming in, also have many other smaller bucks like the other one in the picture.
> View attachment 1773579
> 
> 
> ...


Pa shooter for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

Went spotting last night and saw a really nice 10 pointer. Got some video of him doing a lip curl. He was on the other side if a mountain that i hunt, so hopefully i can catch him chasing some doe's during the rut because i dont have any pics of him.


----------



## snowfool67 (Apr 14, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Almost a week in and no one in the special regs has arrowed a doe? That surely can't be the case...pics?
> 
> Gonna try and sneak out of work a bit early and get a few hours in on an evening sit. I need a nice 1.5 year old for the freezer.


There's some doe killings going on. Took this one off the trexler preserve archery only area yesterday morning. I saw 6 deer before I arrowed this one at 10:45. Ready for some cooler temps though. The flies were all up in her business and I even came out of my tree 5 minutes after the shot.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> Sunny dry weather for two straight weeks. Calling for wind and rain on saturday
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


What part of the state are you in Viper? It's going to be 80 deg, partly cloudy, SSW wind 5-10mph here in the southeast part of the state.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well the weatherman said this three days ago when I posted this. Now they/are saying 78 with light showers. That's northeast pa

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it saturday yet?


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

82 degrees here in 4b on saturday???????? never seen it that warm on the first day


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah the morning hunt will be a short one I think. I think they said the low would be 60. 

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I can remember weekends well into the season where it was so hot a thong wouldve been too much. Just dripping gallons of sweat to hang a stand. No more of that for me.


----------



## snowfool67 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget the thermacell! Gonna be a warm one and those critters are gonna be looking for their last meals before cool weather sets in.


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

just bought my replacement cartidges today. Going to get it loaded and put in the summit saddle bags so I don't forget. Nothing worse than annoying insects ruining your hunt!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> I can remember weekends well into the season where it was so hot a thong wouldve been too much. Just dripping gallons of sweat to hang a stand. No more of that for me.


Yep, seemed like the first 2 weeks every year was like that when I was younger.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have my choice of stands for Saturday morning narrowed down to my top 2 stands for a S/SW wind. I am trying to decide between using my LW Alpha Hang On stand in a spot where I know there are 3 shooter bucks or sneaking into the spot where my #1 hit buck is using my Summit Viper Climber. Whatever I decide I plan on getting to my spot very early, so I can sneak in slowly and quietly. Thanks for the reminder about the thermacell. I was a skeptic about how good they could be, but after last weekend in Ohio I am now a firm believer.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

I can remember one year for the first day of gun season I put on an orange T-shirt and hat, hung my license off of my belt, tossed a pistol in my golf bag and played 18 holes. that course bordered a farm and we frequently saw deer from the fairway so we figure what the hey.... didn't shoot a deer but did break 90...


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> What part of the state are you in Viper? It's going to be 80 deg, partly cloudy, SSW wind 5-10mph here in the southeast part of the state.


Weather changes so much. I just checked and it's now 79 with a wind out of the east at 4mph. Chance of showers in the evening. New moon too.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Weather changes so much. I just checked and it's now 79 with a wind out of the east at 4mph. Chance of showers in the evening. New moon too.


I'm sure the wind will be the opposite of what they say on Saturday as well........

Well I loaded up on thermacell refills and washing my clothes tonight. All I need now is a mature buck to saunter on by.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I will check my cameras one more time Friday afternoon to see if my number 1 or 2 are showing up early or late or not at all. Trying to decide if I am hunting early or golfing, definitely doing an evening shift. I guess I should go early since I scored a doe in 2b first thing 2 Saturdays ago.


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

Finally got a decent buck on camera. If he comes in on Saturday at the same time he will get the arrow. looks to be just under 100" but would work for me. I will be about 10 yards off of this trail in a decent sized oak tree. Lots of acorns on the ground here. I was always a meat hunter and this is the minimum of the buck I hope to shoot this year. WIll be tough to hold out on a doe on the first morning but I think I will give it a whirl


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well my plans are going to have to change. This crappy wind direction SSW is busting my spot. I may take to the ground to get in the right position.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

;






2 rubs same tree. knocked it out of the ground.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice that's a good sign! Gonna hit hard morning and evening tomorrow. Looks like some more favorable temps finally on Tuesday. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

deer gotta drink and those signs are right by 2 springs that lead to a pond


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

just got to my house upstate. trying to rig up some lighting to see the target so i can make sure my bow is still on after the ride. saw a good bit of deer feeding out in the fields on the ride up here.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well the deer should be moving tomorrow IMO. With the amount of hunters out there in archery now they will be getting pushed like the first day of rifle. Lol


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Good luck everyone. With it raining tonight i'm hoping they will be moving in the morning.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> Well the deer should be moving tomorrow IMO. With the amount of hunters out there in archery now they will be getting pushed like the first day of rifle. Lol


So true. I don't mind living in PA but I'm starting to hate hunting in PA.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Live4Rut said:


> So true. I don't mind living in PA but I'm starting to hate hunting in PA.


Archery used to be great but got like rifle season used to be.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> Archery used to be great but got like rifle season used to be.


How did you impact it? Or is it just everybody else and not you?


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck to all going out today!!!!!!!


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Leaving the house now.. Will be hunting 2A.. Good luck to all and be safe out there guys


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

well i'm stuck working night shift this weekend so good luck to all getting out. the only positive is i have monday and tuesday off. yay for weekday hunting!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Settled in the stand and waiting for first light. Today is the first day I've needed to break out the Thermacell. Hot and muggy already. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> How did you impact it? Or is it just everybody else and not you?


I don't want to get into the whole xbow debate. Ill just say the archery woods are very crowded these days. Oh and yes I've been archery hunting for 32 years so I wasn't added to the woods if that's what you mean. Well anyway I'm up and ready. Good luck everyone 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hunting my place upstate. Had deer in plot when I walked down from the house. Foggy, warm and humid. Had a 9 point come in to plot at 7am and he fed in front of me for 10 minutes or so. Last day, I would have shot him, especially since I've only killed does up here thus far. But i know there are a few bigger bucks here and back home so I shot some pics and a decent video of him. Another doe and fawn came in but didn't stay long. The wind was light, but variable/shifting this morning. Bad cell pic:
View attachment 1777833


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i made is happen on a doe shortly after 7am. quarter away at about 30 yds. buzzcut 4 blade


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Good for you nick!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 1777884


Nice work!!


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

nice


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Shot at 705 or so this am.


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice buck and nice doe.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good job


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Really considering staying home for the evening. Didn't see anything this morning, I can enjoy the season much better when it's at least a little chilly.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Craig Martin said:


> Shot at 705 or so this am.


Beautiful deer!! Was he wearing that chain when you shot him?

Kidding congrats

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> I don't want to get into the whole xbow debate. Ill just say the archery woods are very crowded these days. Oh and yes I've been archery hunting for 32 years so I wasn't added to the woods if that's what you mean. Well anyway I'm up and ready. Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


I am curious to see how the state forest I hunt gets when Nov rolls around. There was not 1 hunter on the entire piece of mountain I hunted today. Every lot was empty. I am really gonna change my tactics if the pressure stays so low

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Craig Martin said:


> Shot at 705 or so this am.


You and I must have been drawing back at about the same time! Good job


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

heading back out now. had to run out to dicks after the morning hunt to pick up some lighter clothes. morning didnt go so well. busted some out of my beans on the way in, then got busted by three big does at like 8:30. hopefully things turn around this afternoon.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats that's a great buck!!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Just got in the stand sweatin like crazy. Hunting in a swamp thermacell is working like a charm


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Saw a 8 pr and. 4 pt right after girls light followed by 3 doe. Nasty humid out now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm headed out at 5 that's 2 hours. That's as much as I can stand. Good luck everyone


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck Scott. I'm gonna pass on hunting this afternoon. I don't want to have deal with keeping meat cool in this heat if I get lucky.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Nick always welcome to my walk in cooler


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Thanks Nick always welcome to my walk in cooler


Do you have one at home?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Right at my moms


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Starting to rain here in 1B hopefully it cools off a bit


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck tonight guys! Just got in my tree already sweated off my face paint....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

Pouring rain in 2B. I am not going out for this evening even though the biggest buck (11 point) I have on trail cams has shown up the past 4 days in a row at a scrape near my spot. Yes it's raining that hard with no end in sight.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Right at my moms


Thanks for the offer. I'll take you up on that if needed. Good luck tonight.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Humid and hot as hell here...no rain in sight for 4B...been in the blind since 1430...hunting a creek bottom...should have got in a tree!!




Yohe Mounts said:


> Pouring rain in 2B. I am not going out for this evening even though the biggest buck (11 point) I have on trail cams has shown up the past 4 days in a row at a scrape near my spot. Yes it's raining that hard with no end in sight.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Well it was one of the slower and more disappointing first days I can remember. I sat in my climber this morning until 10:15 and didn't see anything. Then I went to another property and was all settled into my LW Alpha at about 3:45. There are only 3 types of weather that will force me out of a stand early... heavy winds, heavy rain and lightning. Unfortunately at around 530 both the heavy rain and lightning arrived. I have some sick haha days that need used up before the end of the year. Planning on taking 1 of them the first of November and another 1 or 2 in the next 2 weeks. Just keeping a close eye on the weather to see which days would be best.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

2 doe in front of blind at 5:45 pm,thats it. 1A


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't see a deer all day. Hey I always hear people would rather have this and get big bucks but man is it boring


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Stared at these two small doe under the oak mauling acorns for a good half hour....bucky never showed up but still great to get out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Much nicer weather coming. I might need to go into work late Wed or Thurs. Saw a few does this morning. Sat until 11:30. Thought about going back out for a minute. But only a minute.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Man what a terrible day deer wise. Good to be out though. Tonight was crazy hot


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

seen 4 doe and fox that's it , felt good to be in woods again and yes smoking hot !


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds like a down day across most of the state between the heat, humidity, and rain. The good thing is it can only get better.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

1A absolutely nothing moving today, terrible conditions. Supposed to cool of mid week I hear.


I Shoot PSE 🎯


----------



## bluetbird42 (Sep 9, 2013)

4 doe under the stand early in the am in 2F but nothing else in the evening...felt like I just came out of the swimming pool I was sweating so much...heres to hoping for temps in the 40s ASAP


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

Saw two does in the morning and started to head out in the evening and a downpour hit. Retired to my recliner, ate pizza, watched the Presidents Cup and than the Pens. It would have taken a really big buck to top that.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Man I would love to get the rain it is soooo dry here in 5B.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sat over my clover plot late in the afternoon (5pm) up in 3C. Warm at 79 when i went out. Had dinner plans with neighbors so I told myself only a shooter buck. Of course I had 8 does and fawns in the plot beginning at 5:45. Had my wife walk down to spook them out of the plot so I could climb down. Thunderstorm approached but passed just to the north, we did get a nice soaker later.
Happy I had over seeded my food plot with the clover after the original planting went south due lack of rain. Only 4-5" tall right now but it's a deer magnet.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> I don't want to get into the whole xbow debate. Ill just say the archery woods are very crowded these days. Oh and yes I've been archery hunting for 32 years so I wasn't added to the woods if that's what you mean. Well anyway I'm up and ready. Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


So those of us who took up archery hunting in the last 32 years are a problem?


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Mathias said:


> Sat over my clover plot late in the afternoon (5pm) up in 3C. Warm at 79 when i went out. Had dinner plans with neighbors so I told myself only a shooter buck. Of course I had 8 does and fawns in the plot beginning at 5:45. Had my wife walk down to spook them out of the plot so I could climb down. Thunderstorm approached but passed just to the north, we did get a nice soaker later.
> Happy I had over seeded my food plot with the clover after the original planting went south due lack of rain. Only 4-5" tall right now but it's a deer magnet.


Your clover sounds way better than mine. Hardly any rain since planting this fall.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Craig Martin said:


> Your clover sounds way better than mine. Hardly any rain since planting this fall.


My area up here is usually too wet in the Fall, had problems in the past with seed rot due to overly wet conditions. The flip side of the heat is that my NWSG we planted in early June has really taken off.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> So those of us who took up archery hunting in the last 32 years are a problem?


Never said that. I just said I have been hunting for 32 years. Like I said I didn't want to start another xbow debate but since people won't leave it alone here you go. The archery woods used to be great until they allowed xbows for anyone. Now the woods are very crowed. At least in my area. That may be selfish but just saying how nice it used to be. Now back to the purpose of this thread which is not arguing.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1778438


Little guy found it was easier to lie down and eat.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> Never said that. I just said I have been hunting for 32 years. Like I said I didn't want to start another xbow debate but since people won't leave it alone here you go. The archery woods used to be great until they allowed xbows for anyone. Now the woods are very crowed. At least in my area. That may be selfish but just saying how nice it used to be. Now back to the purpose of this thread which is not arguing.


Pretty sure lic sales actually drop for the archery stamps after crossbows were allowed. Could be wrong though, that may have been before it was state wide for any hunter.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

*My 1st archery buck - opening day 2013*

7:15AM; 5-pointer; Leithesville; 5c
Hoyt Spyder 30 @ 58lb/Hoyt Carbon Pro Sight/Easton FMJ 400's w/ Muzzy 100gr 3-blades


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

jayson2984 said:


> Pretty sure lic sales actually drop for the archery stamps after crossbows were allowed. Could be wrong though, that may have been before it was state wide for any hunter.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


No archery licenses went way up. Total licenses are down


----------



## mikehess51 (Dec 5, 2008)

zonic said:


> 7:15AM; 5-pointer; Leithesville; 5c
> Hoyt Spyder 30 @ 58lb/Hoyt Carbon Pro Sight/Easton FMJ 400's w/ Muzzy 100gr 3-blades
> 
> View attachment 1778475
> View attachment 1778477


Congrats that awesome!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> No archery licenses went way up. Total licenses are down


Gotcha, I was wrong. I knew it was something that went down.Anyway like you said back to the topic

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

zonic said:


> 7:15AM; 5-pointer; Leithesville; 5c
> Hoyt Spyder 30 @ 58lb/Hoyt Carbon Pro Sight/Easton FMJ 400's w/ Muzzy 100gr 3-blades
> 
> View attachment 1778475
> View attachment 1778477


Congrats, looks like a pretty good shot also!


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

i hunted a total of 2 hours yesterday, once i was completely soaked with sweat and covered in ticks i threw in the towel. gonna wait for colder weather, I am in no hurry.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Didn't have a chance to go out. Had to work all weekend. Gonna try Monday night and Tuesday up in north east pa. High of 70 on mon. Highs in 60's on Tuesday.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks mikehess51. Thanks Craig. That's the entry hole. Arrow angled forward toward the upper ribs and "bounced" off the inside of his other elbow. Lunged him, and bent the FMJ. I had almost the same exact situation on a doe last year which broke my Cabelas' carbon arrow in half, leaving one half inside the deer's chest cavity. That creeped me out (carbon fibers).


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

*Beautiful Saturday in 5C & 5D*

Headed out to the local wawa Saturday morning around 4am. Seemed like every hunter I new was there and after about 45 minutes talking the morning game plan with everyone I finally left for my morning hunt. By 5:30 I was in the stand and by 7:30 had a doe down. I seen plenty of does and fawns and I stayed in the stand until 11 with no buck in sight. I got her dressed and off to the butcher, took a nap and by 5:00 was in the stand for my afternoon hunt. Right of the back had a few does pass thru and at last light had 2 nice bucks sparing 40 yards away. With the conditons we had I thought it was a pretty good day. Here is a pic of the doe I shot what was pretty cool about it I shot her crossing the creek.


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Craig Martin said:


> Shot at 705 or so this am.


Congrats bud. I got out at 5 and got hit with a microburst rain storm that I got drenched from then after that I saw 14 deer total but the only thing in bow range were two button bucks.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Sat with my son til 1030 saturday. Nothing.. went back behing corn in the afternoon and the lightning sent me home round 530.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

Shot her at 714 opening day


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

*PA Doe*








8:30 Opening day... Had to butcher her right away.. Too warm out.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice work on the does guys! Anyone heading out tomorrow early morning after this front moves through?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Trooper 08 said:


> Congrats bud. I got out at 5 and got hit with a microburst rain storm that I got drenched from then after that I saw 14 deer total but the only thing in bow range were two button bucks.


Thanks. I was watching that storm on the radar. I was glad it didn't come to the south at all, looked like it could have been wicked.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

It's pretty hard for me to pass up a temp drop of over 20 degrees with rain slowing down by the evening. I'll be on standby this afternoon, if the wind isn't terrible I'll be out.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think I'll wait this one out till morning.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll be heading out this evening. Not sure if I want to hunt the beans or swamp. It's 58 deg. Here and the wind hasn't even picked up yet


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> I think I'll wait this one out till morning.


Yep same here.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on the fine 10 point Craig Martin, nice mature buck!

Didn't see chit on Saturday evening. Be out again Thursday evening, hopefully.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Opening day buck. Good luck to all of you


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Perfect other than 20mph winds.. tonight is the only evening i can hunt with my son so we are going. Just not sure where to go. Sometimes too many options can be a bad thing!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice one dspell20!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

This buck is on beaver county. Biggest pa buck I have ever seen


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome buck dspell20! That other buck is a monster!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow he is a stud! Rain is slowing here. Probably should go out this evening. I bet they will be moving.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i think tomorrow morning is going to be good. its suppose to drop to the 50's tonight. i think im gonna be in the stand


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

dspell20 said:


> View attachment 1779330
> View attachment 1779330
> 
> Opening day buck. Good luck to all of you





dspell20 said:


> View attachment 1779333
> 
> This buck is on beaver county. Biggest pa buck I have ever seen


Nice deer boys!!!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

The trail cam is from a good friends property If I could have hunted him I'd would have held out!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

If you had the choice to only hunt morning or evening tomorrow which would you choose? I can only do one or the other and trying to make a decision. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Matt Musto said:


> Congrats on the fine 10 point Craig Martin, nice mature buck!
> 
> Didn't see chit on Saturday evening. Be out again Thursday evening, hopefully.


Thank you



dspell20 said:


> View attachment 1779330
> View attachment 1779330
> 
> Opening day buck. Good luck to all of you


Great buck! way to go!


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

bkellybe said:


> If you had the choice to only hunt morning or evening tomorrow which would you choose? I can only do one or the other and trying to make a decision.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


I'd pick evening every time in the early season.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

No hunting tonight, it got to late to go out before the rain started slowing here in 5C. Going to hunt the afternoons the rest of this week until i head upstate again friday. Gotta get something down soon my brother killed number 3 for the year saturday morning.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah they said 46 here


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I think there are always more shot opportunities in the evening. But it's a bummer to field dress when you run out of daylight.


WPAtrapper said:


> I'd pick evening every time in the early season.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

C'mon Wednesday, first time to sit in a newly placed stand and then hanging a couple at 2 new properties we just got.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm definitely leaning toward evening tomorrow. Hopefully we can start having some more bucks posted up in this thread. Congrats to you guys who already tagged one, some solid early season work there! Good luck to those heading out tomorrow and the rest of the week!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Driving from downtown Pittsburgh to Hopewell tonight after work I saw probably 20 deer including 6 bucks. No shooters, but this cooler weather has the deer moving a lot more. I have 4 sick days left to use this year and tomorrow I am going to use one of them.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tomorrow evening ill be in the stand on chatting on AT waiting for some deer. Going to work early to get in the stand early


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Finally heading out Tuesday morning. Finally cooling off a bit. Good luck to all & hunt safe..


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I passed on a nice 8 pointer tonight, holding out for a bigger one. I think he was about 110. It was tough to hold back he was right on the borderline, I was just about ready to draw. He came out with about 20 minutes left shooting light. The one poking this one in the butt is the one I am after.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

We had 8 does all within 20 yards yesterday evening, you shoulda seen my son shake!! Truly a great experience/encounter. Unfortunaltely i did not get a 2f tag this year sonhe had to hold off but it was a great teaching lesson for him! We wont be back out til friday due to football practice. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Saw two bucks last night out in fields with does well before last light. That 25 degree swing got em' on their feet


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

That's good news! Anyone get out this morning? I'm peeling out of work at 2 for an evening sit. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

saw my first shooter last night .... during shooting hours. Couldnt get a shot


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I just got in from my morning sit. At about 6:30AM I heard one snort about 75 yards away but it was still pitch black. Then right at 9AM I saw a big bodied but small rack 6 point. I got down at 10:15 and when I walked out into the field and looked to my left there was a flock of turkeys. I started walking and a doe snorted and her and her 2 fawns ran out of the corn field. Going to take a nap until about 2:30 and be out at another stand this afternoon between 3:30 and 4.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Had a small six and a spike in range this morning...temp in the stand was 33f


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Going out tonight ill be posting all evening In the stand hope some people are on here to talk to lol thank goodness for AT has really helped with patience and longer sits lol


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

lets take a poll. Should I (A) sit on the bottom on the ridge in the acorn section off an old logging trail, (B) sit in my stand by the spring where I got a rub at 3 weeks ago and sat in Saturday morn. or (C) sit in my blind by a major trail by the pond right where they cross the road to go to the field through the neighbors woods.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Carcher196 said:


> Going out tonight ill be posting all evening In the stand hope some people are on here to talk to lol thank goodness for AT has really helped with patience and longer sits lol


Ha same here! I will be in the stand and should have signal to post. Will update how its going. 

I'm hunting oaks tonight hoping the winds from yesterday made it rain acorns and that the doe didn't eat them all already!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm gonna be out near acorns and a corn field


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Was out this morning. Was cool and leaves were soft on the ground for a change. Had a couple of deer snort and spook away from me in the blackness as I entered the woods. They seemed to be pretty active last night too as I drove through Lower Saucon Twsp.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Trying to get out to my spot darn train holding up traffic


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I am aloft in 2g


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm up as well

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

In stand 5A wasn't to sure of which stand chose acorn stand


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Out in 1B sitting in a swamp had to fire up the thermacell


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm up in the clover field stand. 
Good luck guys.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Up in 5c good luck guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Slow so far


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Up in 5D watching the neighbor cut the grass! Oh well at least it is beautiful out.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm getting a swaying tree massage


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck 2 best hours are here


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## teedoff (Feb 6, 2010)

Out in 2A clover plot


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Just had six or seven veeerrryyy nice longbeards walk by...I am now currently overrun with squirells


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Squirrels and possibly the loudest chipmunk ever here....beautiful night so far!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Made a little noise throwing the hoody on but still got time they should be moving soon


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Power hour


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## twnorton (Aug 11, 2012)

About 45 mins north of pgh, zelienople, seeing some decent activity in the mornings but evenings have been absolutely horrible. Sitting in te stand now havent seen a thing


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Real time shot of a doe munching some acorns. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AParamedic (Aug 19, 2013)

Here waiting in 5c. Nothing yet. Woods are still. Fingers crossed. First deer hunt ever for me.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck. They seem to be very nocturnal I haven't heard a whisper


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Any of you guys find scrapes yet? I'm in 2c I walked upon 5 today with three the size of my silverado's hood. And does it mean anything if they are scraping this early or is it just younger bucks?


----------



## twnorton (Aug 11, 2012)

No scrapes here yet in 1A


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

They scrape all year prob a youngin Over testosteroned 


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I got rubs thats all


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## twnorton (Aug 11, 2012)

In between apple orchards


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

simms125 said:


> Any of you guys find scrapes yet? I'm in 2c I walked upon 5 today with three the size of my silverado's hood. And does it mean anything if they are scraping this early or is it just younger bucks?


It means an early rut and they are probably already running does. Gets your tinks69 out and grunt and rattle. Rut is on in PA


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

45 min till dark nothingyet


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Charman03 said:


> It means an early rut and they are probably already running does. Gets your tinks69 out and grunt and rattle. Rut is on in PA




everything seems to be happening early this year.



all the bucks i got on cam were out of velvet early.

they started getting aggressive early.

the leaves are falling early.



..............................................my christmas time gut is early this year too LOL


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Still got a week atleast till rut


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck last hr guys. Seems my wife doesn't allow me to hunt anymore. Starting to get furious.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Carcher196 said:


> Still got a week atleast till rut
> 
> 
> Sent from my tree stand
> ...



Lol


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I think we are about a week away from the "October lull"


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I came upon a scrape today in 5C.Not seeing many rubs though. Good luck AParamedic!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Another night down nothing at all


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Early oct lull??


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Carcher r u hunting in Carlisle? Used to live over there


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

simms125 said:


> Any of you guys find scrapes yet? I'm in 2c I walked upon 5 today with three the size of my silverado's hood. And does it mean anything if they are scraping this early or is it just younger bucks?



I live in NYC but travel to the Latrobe area every year to hunt. I grew up there. Found some scrapes and rubs already this year but Saturday was miserable hunted near new alexandria. My better area is almost all oak and very dependent on acorns which are almost non existent in western PA. Not living in Pa makes scouting hard going to be scrambling this year to put a big one down in PA I have confidence I will get it done.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anything is possible but simply put its just now getting a little cool it can only get better lol with cooler weather ad pre rut into rut


Sent from my tree stand

Faith means nothing without Christ


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I think this is the new Pa.!!! Everyone said we will take less deer for bigger bucks. This is what we got


----------



## BuckswithBows (Nov 26, 2011)

Carcher196 said:


> Still got a week atleast till rut
> 
> 
> Sent from my tree stand
> ...


A week!? I seen 20 scrapes and at least 50 rubs two weeks ago in a small area. ITS ON!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

BuckswithBows said:


> A week!? I seen 20 scrapes and at least 50 rubs two weeks ago in a small area. ITS ON!


Lmao


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

BuckswithBows said:


> A week!? I seen 20 scrapes and at least 50 rubs two weeks ago in a small area. ITS ON!


Stop it. Please.

Anyway, I saw a nice buck Monday PM, no shot. Tues AM, 2 does, fawn, 3-point all together like a little family right under my stand. Tonite, a lone doe from my favorite stand at 6pm, (1st time in it this year due to a trespasser issue). I would have taken her, but she just trotted on through. Giving a pass to does with fawns.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)

I think most of the does have already been bred.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

P&Y6 said:


> I think most of the does have already been bred.


Say what????
No way


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

OctoberAssassin said:


> I live in NYC but travel to the Latrobe area every year to hunt. I grew up there. Found some scrapes and rubs already this year but Saturday was miserable hunted near new alexandria. My better area is almost all oak and very dependent on acorns which are almost non existent in western PA. Not living in Pa makes scouting hard going to be scrambling this year to put a big one down in PA I have confidence I will get it done.


Lol that's funny I was born and raised in Latrobe hunted new Alex a lot through the years i hunt out in Derry now and in fairfield. But yeah I focus a lot on acorns myself problem is I haven't seen a deer in the oak flat all year or on camer.


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll be out tomorrow morning! good luck boys!


----------



## stringunnr (Sep 2, 2012)

AParamedic said:


> View attachment 1779992
> 
> 
> Here waiting in 5c. Nothing yet. Woods are still. Fingers crossed. First deer hunt ever for me.


Im in Berks too goodluck.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Had a giant come out tonight just before dark, circled the pond about 100 yds away and disappeared into the woods. definitely a shooter; bright white rack, lots of mass, never got the exact number of points but looks like 10. Havent got any pictures of him but he makes last years 140 i killed look small.


----------



## BigLoo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

Saw six does and a small eight (Looked to be 1.5). Funniest part was the buck was chasing a doe all the way down the ridge towards my stand. Making that real low growl/grunt and had his nose down sniffing behind her the whole time. Must have a hormonal imbalance or something haha. Hoping to be out tomorrow afternoon before the rain hits on Thursday here in Chester County.


----------



## tdonovan55 (Sep 23, 2013)

Had two bucks sneak up behind me together tonight. One was a small four point, the other was a small 7 or eight. I went to grab the bow just in case and the one spotted me as I tried to get into standing position. Did a stare down, they snorted and snorted, but didn't leave a 60 yard radius from my tree, they snorted some more then after 15-20 minutes gently walked away into deeper woods. I had ever calm out, but I think it might have been the mix of that and them spotting me, they knew something wasn't right, the 8 wasn't a good shooter, legal but not very large rack, I would have past even if I had a shot. Never heard two bucks snort like that and not bolt away it was really weird, but I guess it's good they just walked away as opposed to running away.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

going out in the am should be a good morning up here got frost advisories out .good luck tomorrow guys.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yesterday morning saw two Buck one was about a 125" 8 pt but wouldn't come close. Last night two small Buck and many doe. Back up this morning. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a bunch of doe around me last night but didn't see any horns. I had two big doe move in about 40 yards out just at last light but it was too dark. I thought I would have some fun and see how they reacted to some calls and hopefully scare them away so I could get down. I could only see one clearly and Fawn bleats and doe bleats would only have her look up for second and the. Right back to munching. I started throwing out some loud buck grunts to hopefully run her off but she ended up walking toward me and was about 5 yards behind my tree for a few minutes. She ended up circling back out to 20 under the oak. So I ended up throwing my apple at her and dropping my nalgene of water to try to scare her off that didn't work either. I finally just yelled and she wondered off at least I think couldn't really see much at that point and was catching crap from the wife for being late for dinner. 

What's your preferred method of scaring deer so you can get down without busting your stand location cus my methods did not work great haha.

All in all an entertaining night and sounds like action is starting to pick up for everyone. Good luck to those out today. I may try to sneak out tonight given the crap forecast for next few days.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Good luck Viper...I'm gonna leave work early today and try to get some huntin' time in!!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Charman03. Yes I do live in Carlisle, hunt right over the mountain in Mt Holly.

I hunted over an acron flat 2x now and all the feeding activity has still been in grazing fields. that's got me slightly puzzled since acorns are cocering the ground more and more each day


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I spent some quality time with a spike last night...he fed around my stand for a food hour. Meanwhile behind me at the far end of rhe sot beans were eight deer. Two nice buck a few small ones and some doe


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

AParamedic said:


> View attachment 1779992
> 
> 
> Here waiting in 5c. Nothing yet. Woods are still. Fingers crossed. First deer hunt ever for me.


EVER? Sweet hope it went great!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I didn't go into the woods until 7:35 this morning. A half hour later a 4-point followed my path right up to my stand. Never detected me. If I can figure out how to get pics off my phone, I'll share one. I usually spook off deer who won't leave by abruptly throwing my arm up over my head when they are looking my direction. In my mind the quick big gesture scares them enough without giving away the fact that a person is there.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

has anyone in PA used. Evercalm, deer dander, or code blue doe urine. if so how have you applied it and how has it worked. never used scents with OK success but if it truly helps ill give it a shot


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

I work at the barracks:thumbs_up 



Carcher196 said:


> Charman03. Yes I do live in Carlisle, hunt right over the mountain in Mt Holly. I hunted over an acron flat 2x now and all the feeding activity has still been in grazing fields. that's got me slightly puzzled since acorns are cocering the ground more and more each day


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been using trophy blend herd ( very similar to evercalm) and also use some nose jammer spray. Have had doe all around my tree a few times so far this year and haven't been busted. I'm also pretty thorough with my scent control. Have not seen a buck yet so no clue how they will handle. I wouldn't say I've lured any in but they dont mind it and havent been tipped off by my scent so I will keep using them.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Two buds scored here in Bucks Co yesterday afternoon, a nine and an eight. I sat today, nice morning, no deer!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Trophy blend herd is that the stick application that you rub on your boots and surrounding trees as like a calming a effect


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I've had success using trophy blend herd as well as the ever all stuff this year. I'm tempted to try the vs1 stuff for the rut but it's like $44 a stick.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks for any and all input fellas for rut I use code blue estrus. works pretty good for me. just looking for that little edge in early season as of now I just try to be as scent free as possible. ie - washing clothes in scent free detergent and drying half way then air dry the rest. I don't use sprays since I can def smell the sprays I know they can. I shower in scent free skin killing soap. and dress mostly in the field. just looking for something to maybe put on the boots to help cover that scent and rub on some trees around the area and maybe my backpack to take with me in the stand for a little cover up bonus.


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Got a light start this morning didn't get to my spot till 7:15, hour later had 3 turkeys come 30 yards from me, 10 minutes later had 3 doe cross the field 60 yards out. Thinking about heading out this evening.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got in the stand about half an hour ago for my first sit of the season. I'm hoping to put a Gravedigger thru a big fat doe.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Out right now, watching doe and 2 fawn milling around since 445. In between bedding and corn field


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good luck fellas wont be out till Saturday morning. wife is pregnant with my first child so time is picky


----------



## psexforce#70 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hanging high in the tree as we speak not a hair moving even checked my camera on the way in and had a doe on cam that's it pretty discouraging!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sat today from 10am - 1pm. Saw one small one, possibly a button buck, and it hung up 60-70 yards out and wouldn't come in for a closer look. Unfortunately the weather here in the SE part of the state is not looking too good the rest of the week.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sat in a stand we recently relocated this afternoon. Saw several does and fawns, none close enough for a shot. At last light I had a small 6pt walk right up behind me. He saw me move and studied me for a bit and walked off, unaffected. I tried the Nose Jammer again today due to the wind. I had several deer dead down wind today @ 8mph breezes, and none of them spooked. I beginning to think this stuff may work. I am also extremely scent control conscious. :set1_thinking:


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw 6 doe this evening but no shots. Good start to the season.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw the same y buck from this morning come back just before 5. He went 25 yards behind me and tore up a sapling with his antlers for a while.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Saw a fawn, a doe, a gobbler and right before dark a bunch came running down the mountain but zigged when they should have zagged. Past on a nice buck a few days ago. Going on vacation next week and coming back in time for the rut. Still have a few days, doe in the freezer.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yesterday saw 5 deer 3 were small bucks the other 2 couldn't make out as they moved through the woods also kicked out a bunch of grouse.It sure was a beautiful day to be in the woods been loving the 30 degree mornings.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had a 4 point come from a direction I wasn't anticipating last evening, definitely surprised me. I guess I know where he is crossing the creek bed I was on. Now to get my daughter a shot at him. That's the first deer I've seen so far. This cooler weather has definitely helped.


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful morning but still not seeing a whole lot of movement


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Heading up to the cabin tomorrow around noon. This NE wind is deffinetely going to make it an interesting hunt. Anyone else braving the weather tomorrow/Saturday?


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

took a nice doe monday evening after the storm moved out and the cold front moved in. probably not going to hunt much until the end of october now.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Sat in a stand we recently relocated this afternoon. Saw several does and fawns, none close enough for a shot. At last light I had a small 6pt walk right up behind me. He saw me move and studied me for a bit and walked off, unaffected. I tried the Nose Jammer again today due to the wind. I had several deer dead down wind today @ 8mph breezes, and none of them spooked. I beginning to think this stuff may work. I am also extremely scent control conscious. :set1_thinking:


Not to piss in your soup, but I was told by two separate WCO's that nose jammer is illegal in PA. Other PA hunters on this site have claimed that they were told it is legal. Just an FYI that there looks to be varying opinions even from the law enforcement. Wish there were a more clear ruling on this particular product because I would like to try it.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Waited for the right wind and temps I got out last night for my first regular season hunt. 4min on stand and my target buck shows up with a 5 and small 8pt makes a monster rub and beds up at 18.5yds, after 35min he gets up and steps right infront of me at 15yds and when I draw back I find that my peep is completely sideways and blocking my pin. This throws me off enough that the buck walks out of the shooting window as I try and figure out whats going on with my bow, by the time i gather myself enough to figure out I can still shoot with both eyes open he's walking directly away from me with no shot. I had the deer a very solid 8 and what would be my best bow buck at 15yds first time out and couldn't get the job done. I'm beyond mad at myself as I always check my bow when I get in the stand but they show'd up so fast I never got the chance. I'm not sure how or why my peep got rotated as it was fine on sunday when I shot, (could temp changes cause stretching in the string I had the bow out of the case and in the garage all week???). 

I was done, I even lowed my bow with 15min of light left and was ready to walk to the car but decided that was a mistake becuase they could come back since I didnt spook them, so up came my bow and with some twisting on the string I was able to get it to where i could see through the peep again. I finish with my bow and look up and here comes a doe right at me she walks right up the my tree and starts feeding on some small bushes, I let her get out about 8yds and she starts sniffing around my entry trail and I let her have it. hate those steep shots as i smack into the backbone and spine her, those Exodus are TOUGH it punched the backbone and spine and put the arrow to the fletching out her armpit she was done in seconds but of course she had to roll on the arrow and break it first. Seconds later another big doe walks up the hill and stands infront of me but I dont have the time by myself to mess around with two deer.


The missed opportunity on a buck I wanted really hurts the whole hunt I know I should be pumped to have had that many deer infront of me the first time out but i just feel like I won't get another chance that good again. I've never had more than 1 opportunity on a shooter buck in a season so I feel like I blew it big time. I grabbed her and got out quick and quite and didnt field dress her near the stand i didnt want to hurt that area. 


Even my wife siad when I got home said, "rookie Mistake, you always check your equipment before a hunt thats what you taught me".. Ouch


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

take your wife with you next time tauntohawk she can go over your checklist lol.


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

passed up on a decent 8 this morning. seeing lots of doe in the evenings on the corn field edges. at least the weather is nice.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

when will the darn deer start hitting the acorns lol they keep going to the corn fields lol guess I need to hunt another property that edges a cut corn field. Saturday morn gonna hunt over a rub if no luck Ill start hunting the corn field on my other property till the acorns look more appealing


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Matt Musto said:


> Not to piss in your soup, but I was told by two separate WCO's that nose jammer is illegal in PA. Other PA hunters on this site have claimed that they were told it is legal. Just an FYI that there looks to be varying opinions even from the law enforcement. Wish there were a more clear ruling on this particular product because I would like to try it.


So is shooting with a crossbow from the bed of a pickup truck. But that doesn't stop em!
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Every year, I plan any vacation and it rains. Got a hurricane in OH last year the week I went. Was gonna do a backpack trip leaving tomorrow morning and guess what... rain. Im not sleeping in the rain to shoot a 100" pa buck. F that.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think I'm done for a bit until things start to heat up. Its funny to read the rut is on stuff though.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

TauntoHawk said:


> Waited for the right wind and temps I got out last night for my first regular season hunt. 4min on stand and my target buck shows up with a 5 and small 8pt makes a monster rub and beds up at 18.5yds, after 35min he gets up and steps right infront of me at 15yds and when I draw back I find that my peep is completely sideways and blocking my pin. This throws me off enough that the buck walks out of the shooting window as I try and figure out whats going on with my bow, by the time i gather myself enough to figure out I can still shoot with both eyes open he's walking directly away from me with no shot. I had the deer a very solid 8 and what would be my best bow buck at 15yds first time out and couldn't get the job done. I'm beyond mad at myself as I always check my bow when I get in the stand but they show'd up so fast I never got the chance. I'm not sure how or why my peep got rotated as it was fine on sunday when I shot, (could temp changes cause stretching in the string I had the bow out of the case and in the garage all week???).
> 
> I was done, I even lowed my bow with 15min of light left and was ready to walk to the car but decided that was a mistake becuase they could come back since I didnt spook them, so up came my bow and with some twisting on the string I was able to get it to where i could see through the peep again. I finish with my bow and look up and here comes a doe right at me she walks right up the my tree and starts feeding on some small bushes, I let her get out about 8yds and she starts sniffing around my entry trail and I let her have it. hate those steep shots as i smack into the backbone and spine her, those Exodus are TOUGH it punched the backbone and spine and put the arrow to the fletching out her armpit she was done in seconds but of course she had to roll on the arrow and break it first. Seconds later another big doe walks up the hill and stands infront of me but I dont have the time by myself to mess around with two deer.
> 
> ...


man sorry to hear that, at least you got a doe though. thats more than some guys. i know it sucks but dont give up.
was your bow sitting on your lap or was it hung in the tree? the reason i ask is because you could have been leaning on the string causing it to rotate.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

nick060200 said:


> man sorry to hear that, at least you got a doe though. thats more than some guys. i know it sucks but dont give up.
> was your bow sitting on your lap or was it hung in the tree? the reason i ask is because you could have been leaning on the string causing it to rotate.


what it was i found out was my dloop and rotated to the side a little and then become tight when I drew back twisting my string as I drew. Your right I should be more thankful that I always have lots of opportunites on does and can fill the freezer with the bow no problem each year. I just don't get the same chances at nice bucks, esp here at home in PA.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> I think I'm done for a bit until things start to heat up. Its funny to read the rut is on stuff though.


people confuse a buck making rubs, or scrapes and sparing as the rut is on or close.. they don't uderstand that they do this as soon as the velvet is off every single year thats what they do. I love the pre rut sign though really gets the blood going when those rubs and scrapes start showing up everywhere around your stands


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> Not to piss in your soup, but I was told by two separate WCO's that nose jammer is illegal in PA. Other PA hunters on this site have claimed that they were told it is legal. Just an FYI that there looks to be varying opinions even from the law enforcement. Wish there were a more clear ruling on this particular product because I would like to try it.


There goes all hope I had of harvesting a deer Nose jammer is illegal I prob won't even go out now!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

What's nose jammer and whys it illegal? Doe in estrous scent is legal but nose jammer isn't?


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

jacobh said:


> What's nose jammer and whys it illegal? Doe in estrous scent is legal but nose jammer isn't?


Nose Jammer is vanilla in a bottle it works to well so they made it illegal like the banjo minnow!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

OctoberAssassin said:


> Nose Jammer is vanilla in a bottle it works to well so they made it illegal like the banjo minnow!


priceless

The banjo minnow actually worked pretty damn good. my cousin and i when it first came out were fishing smallies on a creek. I was fishing live shiners and he was fishing a banjo and he just flat out slammed em.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> priceless
> 
> The banjo minnow actually worked pretty damn good. my cousin and i when it first came out were fishing smallies on a creek. I was fishing live shiners and he was fishing a banjo and he just flat out slammed em.


True statement IMO the banjo had similar success to a rubber worm nothing amazing but did catch a few fish. Not quite like the infomercial I was devastated as I am with nose jammer being outlawed in Pa.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> I think I'm done for a bit until things start to heat up. Its funny to read the rut is on stuff though.


I don't know about your area, but I took my two Grand kids spotting last night and saw a small 6 point following a doe around. He wasn't harassing her, but stayed real close the entire time we watched the deer in the field. Also, haven't seen any bachelor groups at all - the bucks are on their own, which is also real early. It may not be in, but I don't think it will be long!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

alancac98 said:


> I don't know about your area, but I took my two Grand kids spotting last night and saw a small 6 point following a doe around. He wasn't harassing her, but stayed real close the entire time we watched the deer in the field. Also, haven't seen any bachelor groups at all - the bucks are on their own, which is also real early. It may not be in, but I don't think it will be long!


Too me small buck following doe goes on all through October. That's not the rut to me. It will be the same general time as every year in Pa which starts around October 28 or so. Yes some small young buck get a bit excited early though


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

alancac98 said:


> I don't know about your area, but I took my two Grand kids spotting last night and saw a small 6 point following a doe around. He wasn't harassing her, but stayed real close the entire time we watched the deer in the field. Also, haven't seen any bachelor groups at all - the bucks are on their own, which is also real early. It may not be in, but I don't think it will be long!



a buck will breed as soon as he is out of velvet if given a chance,

but until the females are in heat the bucks dont stand a chance lol


im still seeing bachelor groups here in swpa,

but i dont think it will be long till the early rut spurt hits,everything seems to be happening early this year in my areas.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Halloween night is the night to be out in 5c.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> Heading up to the cabin tomorrow around noon. This NE wind is deffinetely going to make it an interesting hunt. Anyone else braving the weather tomorrow/Saturday?


Yup. Heading up northeast pa tomorrow morning to hunt till Tuesday night. Rain or not, I only get so many days, and it usually rains most of them.


----------



## psexforce#70 (Aug 13, 2010)

zonic said:


> Halloween night is the night to be out in 5c.



Yes Halloween night is great it's always cold but I've only had one opportunity on Halloween night at a 150" 10 point biggest buck I've see hunting and finally got the chance and my bow exploded on me made me sick never saw him again and he ended up traveling two and a half miles and got killed by an 11yr old girl in gun season! Happy for her though in a way still sick I missed him but that's what's great about archery everything has to be perfect and that night it wasn't!


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm always trick or treating with the kids on Halloween night :/ lol


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Around here, trick or treat never seems to be on Halloween. So I'm able to keep that tradition. Maybe you'll just have to get your buck in the AM.


----------



## Hoyt0723 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been hunting the mornings up at state game land 203, it seems that the deer have changed there movement pattern because I am not seeing them like I did late sept.


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yesterday was the first chance I've had to get out this season since I just had hernia surgery. Watched a lone doe munching acorns for almost three hours in the morning. Then saw three small bucks around noon. A four, five, and six, still in a bachelor group. I left about 1 o'clock after pulling my camera cards. Got pictures of a nice ten, so that's encouraging. 
Got up this morning to head back out and it is raining harder than I was hoping for. Gonna head to the woods, but I may wait in the truck for a bit til the heaviest rain blows through. Hopefully it will.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Weather cooperating this morning. Out after light. Saw a lone doe scamper down the mountain at 8:30 on my bad side out of range. Seeing more rubs popping up.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Pouring rain here, if it cuts out Ill go this evening. If it doesnt Ill go in the morning.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Pending weather this evening I may try to sneak out for a bit. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Well Saturday is down to 50 percent chance of rain so cross them fingers. Good luck guys


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

four does this am. light rain


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

rain is letting up this evening, deer should be on there feet after this heavy rain.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks bud yeah not sure how your suppose to keep up with everything??? Either scents and scent killers are legal or illegal!! But no they just want to bust people who actually believe they're following the rules






OctoberAssassin said:


> Nose Jammer is vanilla in a bottle it works to well so they made it illegal like the banjo minnow!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

My buddy just scored this beauty in perry county at 7:30am congrats Nate


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck, congrats to your buddy!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice buck.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome I'm in PC mysrlf


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good pa buck


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Up in the stand in 5c. Just had a little 4 pointer move through. 
Hopefully his big brother comes by.


----------



## MattWard (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice buck your buddy got. I am also in PC.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

the deer are on the there feet after these storms, saw 4 buck 3 doe.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

2 doe and a 4 pt in range tonight. The mature bucks seem to be moving at odd hours already. I'm ready for the rut to get here...


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

glad someone seeing bucks, lots doe all week not a horn yet!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice night out there ended up seeing 5 doe and one small buck.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be out tomorrow rain or shine


----------



## pa.bowhunter (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't wait for the rut! with that being said I have had a huge bear within 40yds. twice out of the same stand! I have only been in this stand twice and both times this giant has come out of the corn and walked the same trail into the grapevines just before dark. if I can figure out how to post pics I will. tonight he walked in front of a trail cam I think? I will find out in a few days. I have seen quite a few bears and have shot one in the 250lb. range and i would put this one at 400 to 450lb. i cant wait for the archery bear season! with any luck he will stick around.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

7 am stand time a little late hope they are moving today good luck everyone. Trying a new spot the junk yard as I call it


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope they are moving too. It's windy in 5d. I'll wait. Fingers crossed


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

What kinda movement has everyone been seeing thus far


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Driving around at work I'm seeing deer under all the mature oaks. Wish I was out.....


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen a bunch of single bucks running by themselves in 2c


----------



## dsheaz (Jan 26, 2013)

I rattled in a small buck last night, just light rattling... he was excited and looking all around. Could have shot him but figured I'll wait for something bigger, as I have three doe tags for meat! 1A.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've only seen them in field lately nothing in the woods sat under oaks Tuesday and nothing


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it's safe to say the pre rut is in full swing


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Antihk7 said:


> I think it's safe to say the pre rut is in full swing


I disagree. The young bucks always act up early. I saw a 1.5yo following a yearling doe the last evening I was out.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't been able to get out much because of school and work, but my dad and little brother have been seeing a lot of bucks. Just haven't seen one yet they wanted to take. Last night I hunted and didn't see a deer. So this morning I went to a little patch of woods at the end of my street and there has been deer all around me all morning. Hopefully I can make something happen


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen a bunch of bucks running solo and they are being really territorial responding to calls


----------



## dsheaz (Jan 26, 2013)

Lots of active scrapes in my area too.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Good luck you guys.


----------



## dsheaz (Jan 26, 2013)

You too!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea good luck everyone


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mathias said:


> I disagree. The young bucks always act up early. I saw a 1.5yo following a yearling doe the last evening I was out.


I agree with you I'm still seeing bachelor groups here in 3c


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone have any luck with scents thus far


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't got to hunt in pa for a few years due to the military sending me to europe


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I stopped to get code blue doe urine this morn they were sold out


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Going to get ever calm later to try


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

In the past I have had a lot of luck with doe in estoures buck bomb


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

That's my go to but it's rough right not at least in my area but I'm hoping in a week or so things will start to heat up


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dicks has them on sale 4.98 a can


----------



## dsheaz (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, he did say "pre" rut. (-:


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone calling with good results


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Way to early for estrus buck bomb


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nothing better than a dude walking around in blue jeans with a crossbow


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just had four doe pass through but never got in range the biggest got to 70 yards but decided not to cross the stone wall....... Man I thought it was backstrap time


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had group 40 yards no good shot tried doe call nothing but a glance


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

I got a look when I canned but it was like she said screw it there are enough acorns right here. I watched her munch for a half hour


----------



## dsheaz (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing yet here this morning but lots of squirrels and chippies making a racket.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Half rack 3 pt and a small doe that's it


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

3 doe and a half rack 2 pointer. 6 doe and a button buck last night


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Group of doe 15 min and its wrap


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Chippys and crows that's all I've seen in 2c


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just a thought, isn't anyone worried they might get busted by a deer that sneaks in on them while they're on here posting what they see? Just asking. I had a big 8ptr come in to me last season while I was sending a text and by the time I saw him come out of the pines I couldn't grab my bow to get a shot.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

The morning started off good, but got bad from there. There was a NE wind which was perfect for my one stand and all the videos of deer I have been getting on my camera were in the morning between 6 and 9. I got all set up, bow pulled up, ready to rock by 6:20. About 6:40 I hear at least 2 different deer behind me, but it was so dark. I can slowly hear them walking my way. After a few minutes I hear a buck making a scrape in the leaves about 50 yards behind me. They slowly work there way to the east of me. A few minutes later I hear a deer very near my camera walking the trail in front of me. I just confirmed when I checked my SD card that it was a small basket rack buck. I started thinking this might be the morning I have a deer within range and if nothing else fill my doe tag. Right about daylight I can hear people talking at the property to the north of me. It keeps getting closer and closer as they walk across the field that backs up to the property I am hunting. From about 7:10 until I decided to throw in the towel for the morning they talk, run their electronic crow call non stop and probably shot a dozen times at who knows what because no crows flew near where they were calling. I was frustrated to say the least and decided to come back home and rest for a bit before I make a 2 hour drive to hunt my buddies land in NW PA this afternoon. Hopefully this afternoon and Monday (have off work) are better than this morning turned out to be. The most frustrating part is I have a feeling those guys did exactly what they did to ruin my hunt. The landowner who owns the property I hunt has had problems with that neighboring landowner for years. The guy is a total @ss hole.


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunting 1A. Live in Ohio so I only get to hunt it here on Saturdays. Have been on the farm in the stand by 6:30 both days and haven't seen a deer other than on the drive in. Sounds like my uncle gave another land owner permission to hunt the farm during the week as long as I'm not here. Hopefully that's not why I'm getting skunked


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm about to screw on field tips and start shooting crows


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Had a doe sneak up behind me on my right this morning at the pond. Engaged in a staring contast for a bit at 10 yards, before she spooked back out to 50 to study me a little longer. Seeing more and more rubs.

This morning:








Another pic from last Saturday:


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

drive almost 4 hours upstate... forget to set alarm thats how my morning was. 


on a side note, i was going to get breakfast this morning and saw a bunch of guys wearing orange vests and hats. one guy was up in a tree and a few more were on the side of the road. any ideas why ?


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

JFoutdoors said:


> drive almost 4 hours upstate... forget to set alarm thats how my morning was.
> 
> 
> on a side note, i was going to get breakfast this morning and saw a bunch of guys wearing orange vests and hats. one guy was up in a tree and a few more were on the side of the road. any ideas why ?


Junior hunter squirrel, rabbit, and pheasant are in today.


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

After all the rain from the past two days finally stopped, I was sure the deer would be moving better this morning. Saw a little half rack fork horn and a decent 8 point about 8:15 but that has been it.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Saw two small buck last night. Seen nothing this morning. Not seeing many rubs yet except little ones and no scrapes. Two young buck where acting goofy but big boys are calm yet. 

All in 4c


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw two small doe, one of which was probably a fawn without spots, and a spike. I think it's still too warm for the deer to want to do any real moving around.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw 4 does this am. I was watching some squirrels and chipmunks under my tree and then I looked over to my right and there was a deer. Well there were more eyes then I was aware of and I moved to fast and one of them caught my movement. That's all that took. They stuck around for about 10 min but after a bit they backed out the way they came. Hope to get my daughter to take one of these does in the youth rifle season coming up.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Saw only 3 doe in 2E this morning. Morning was perfect and the wind was perfect for the spot I had picked out. Climbed up and got hooked in and right around 7:10 the wind changed direction and was blowing right to where the deer normally come from - got screwed. Anyway, gorgeous day out and I stopped by two farms and just got permission to hunt 500+ acres and I'm the only one they know of that hunts with a bow that they have given permission too!:drool: Stoked to get out and get the lay of the land tomorrow AM. Enjoy the great outdoors, good luck, and stay safe folks.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Antihk7 said:


> Nothing better than a dude walking around in blue jeans with a crossbow


Gotta love it. That's the type of thing that I've been seeing for the past few years


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very slow morning. Lot of fresh rubs and scrapes though


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was in the stand strapped in at 630. I guess today was the day to cut timber and ride horses. Stuff like that makes it for a very long day


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

let's hope this evening hunt is better than the morning hunt


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Saw a small herd come in around 830 and bed down behind me. Snuck out of my blind and went to reposition my stand up on the hill. As I was doing so I decided to follow a faint trail to see where it lead. Well I found about 60 yds up from my stand is a few berry bushes that connects right near a real thick area I just so happened to look left an found multiple rubs on numerous spots. Well I think I found my buck bed  ill be out of that area till late October pre rut/ rut and use the power of estrus to draw him out. While leaving I noticed a new rub by my other stand where he knocked a tree over from running and started working. new tree. I'm hoping this is the year for a good solid buck.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Walked outside to let the dog out. Staying in for the night. Mid 70's. been seeing plenty of doe going to wait till it cools off. Hopefully this week


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

Saw a big coyote 3 times this morning,had him at 20yds and could not stop him for a shot. He was chasing something the first time I saw him and driving the jays and squirrels nuts. 1a no deer also this am.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it a full moon tonight cause the nut jobs are out I have never in my life had a hunt go this wrong


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Glad it's not just me!!! Serving is seperating at d loop. Still shooting ok. Couldn't find my release. Was in some stupid pocket in the back of my coat I didn't know existed but Im out. Good luck



Antihk7 said:


> Is it a full moon tonight cause the nut jobs are out I have never in my life had a hunt go this wrong


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a nice entertaining sit tonight. Ended up seeing a bunch of doe, mostly out of range. I was hunting the corner of a grass field that just got bailed a week ago. I end up having two doe off to my right heading away from me one of which was a big fat momma that if she came in range I would have taken her. I decided to throw out some fawn bleats and it really got their interest. Twice she turned and trotted in my direction before turning around and heading back on her way. I was set back in the woods in the corner and could watch her through the brush. I called a third time and she was heading right up the field edge into my shooting lane when she stops and out of the corner of my eye is see a decent 6 point about 35 yards in front of me staring directly at me, no clue how long he was there. Had a good 2 minute stare off before he began harrassing the doe chasing them in circles. Pretty cool to watch. He had a good size body but was not a shooter.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Skunked again tonite. Nothing but the largest cottontail I think I've ever seen. I saw a nice buck in this same stand opening day afternoon. Hoping to see him again, but no luck yet. Comfortable temps, and the katydids are out again. Love that sound.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

Saw a bear. And I feel for all you guys that are seeing not jobs. Happens to me all the time too.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

well, with everybody not seein a whole lot, 



im glad i went to the zoo with the kids


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Antihk7 said:


> What kinda movement has everyone been seeing thus far


seeing does not a buck yet here ?


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

pa.hunter said:


> seeing does not a buck yet here ?


Same here up until last night when I saw a small 4 and tonight I saw a decent 6. Zero sightings of some of the big 8s on my trail cams. All those photos were at night. Does seem to be picking up a little though.


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Got skunked this morning in 1A. Second weekend in a row. Someone told me once, "if you aren't seeing deer, move!". Never took the advice because I use a ladder stand that hasn't moved in 8-10 years. I took my new hang on and sticks today. Around 12, I came out and looked for signs around my stand. Nothing. Grabbed the hang on and wandered deeper into the farm woods. About 200 yards from my ladder stand (an area I can't see at all from my ladder) I found a natural funnel between 2 hills and a very well worn trail. The pinch point is about 5 feet wide where the base of two hills meet and force any game to go between. On each side of the funnel there were rubs. Not only deer tracks, but turkey too. I watched the turkey last week head straight in the direction of this area. I set up my hang on about 20 yards from the pinch point and have a beautiful view. 35 yards from the new stand is an apple tree! Should be a great spot, but I won't be out again until the 2nd. Got fall weddings, really? Who gets married during hunting season?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was able to get out this afternoon. At 5:00 watched a doe stand up from bed and walk away. At 6:10 I heard a single shotgun blast from a few hundred yards away. Near where I usually sit but didn't due to the wind direction. The deer movement is like clockwork there, cross the creek every afternoon/evening and walk towards the corn. My money is someone jacked one, unless the PGC opened the day up for red heads with shotguns or some such other special occasion! Saw no deer until last minutes when 2 dink bucks came by.
I hate Saturdays in suburbia, the deer numbers are always way off. The morning probably consisted of the new breed red dot "bowhunters" who push every property despite the posters.
So happy I have days off during the week!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

It was youth day small game today


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

jacobh said:


> It was youth day small game today


This was no small game shot, trust me.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Skunked in 4b all day. Might be staying in the standing corn that will be cut in 2 weeks


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Gotcha only reason I said it was they were booming all around me today. Good luck


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Mathias said:


> The morning probably consisted of the new breed red dot "bowhunters" who push every property despite the posters


Yep, they try to push the POSTED property to, trust me  ...some moron long ago came up with, if I leave my gun outside the property line...l can push POSTED property. I sent 2 x 158gr. boat tails over a guys head last year for it....It's easier for me to bury them, than chase em off


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Bwana said:


> Yep, they try to push the POSTED property to, trust me  ...some moron long ago came up with, if I leave my gun outside the property line...l can push POSTED property. I sent 2 x 158gr. boat tails over a guys head last year for it....It's easier for me to bury them, than chase em off



i like the way you think 



and after noticing your signature (im a lefty too) it makes perfect sense LOL


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

6bloodychunks said:


> i like the way you think
> 
> 
> 
> and after noticing your signature (im a lefty too) it makes perfect sense LOL


Great minds think alike my friend 
View attachment 1782754


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Friday morning i passed up a small doe. Didnt see anything friday evening. Saturday morning 4 doe too far for a shot. 
Two trail cams are malfuntioning..and some dork set a stand up 23 yards from one of my stands...ignorant pricks.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

Went out saturday and saw a few deer. Watch this half rack for a few moment wishing is was the BIGBOY, but not.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

went for a walk Saturday round noon so I could move my one stand. well after walking a trail in to a thicket and finding some blue berries about 50 yards from my stand. I just so happened to look to my left and saw a bunch of rubs all over. also got a new fresh rub down by my other stand. gonna stay out of there till later this week since I was walking the trail. but now I know where my big guy is living and where his property line is. hoping pre rut comes in soon so I can draw him out a little more carelessly with some estrus scents


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

i have had very little buck sign for past 2 years dont know why ? and i dont see deer like used too. since they died of from ehd = too many deer, insurance companys pissed get rid of them


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Huntin in the rain...radar is clear yet its pourin in my stand right now...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Weather is taking a nice turn this week and cooling down. Hopefully that will get more deer up on their feet. Mornings should be better this week for anybody who can get out to hubnt them.


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

nicko said:


> Weather is taking a nice turn this week and cooling down. Hopefully that will get more deer up on their feet. Mornings should be better this week for anybody who can get out to hubnt them.


Had some half decent movement saturday morning . At first light had a 2 year old running two does they went into the bedding area and few minutes later had a smaller buck bumping two mature does.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> i have had very little buck sign for past 2 years dont know why ? and i dont see deer like used too. since they died of from ehd = too many deer, insurance companys pissed get rid of them



Did you just say the insurance company gave deer ehd??? Hopefully I am misreading


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> Did you just say the insurance company gave deer ehd??? Hopefully I am misreading


no your not....didnt u know that the GC and the insurance companys are in with the weather men to create the droughts...i thought that was common knowledge


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Mathias said:


> I disagree. The young bucks always act up early. I saw a 1.5yo following a yearling doe the last evening I was out.


I second this, young bucks are always ahead of schedule and usually have nothing to do with the actual timing...Usually.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

nicko said:


> Weather is taking a nice turn this week and cooling down. Hopefully that will get more deer up on their feet. Mornings should be better this week for anybody who can get out to hubnt them.


I hope so. I have not seen a deer since opening morning. I have a few mornings this week I can get out and like the cooler temps I see later in the week.


----------



## Smith89 (Nov 7, 2011)

finally had a buck move into my area. he was chasing some does so it's a bad picture. too bad it was 3 am lol


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I plan on hunting all day Friday and Saturday more critters are in to shoot with the bow.good luck guys.


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Was out in 5C on Fri and Saturday and saw 2 deer early saturday morning but too far off to tell what they where. Other than that i havent seen anything lately. Trailcam pics have dried up as well the past 2 weeks and what pics I am getting are all at night. Hopefully this cold weather gets them going again!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

attackone said:


> no your not....didnt u know that the GC and the insurance companys are in with the weather men to create the droughts...i thought that was common knowledge


Haha haha that is truely hilarious


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

My Oct 8th 8pt.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

Another when I found him.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck! Congrats


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

October lull is sweeping through PA. This next week is usually the slowest.

How com only in PA every bobcat sighting turns into a mountain lion and anytime a buck is seen after a doe the rut is on, even in July.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on the buck buddy!! Remember guys we all knew this was gonna happen. Bigger bucks but less deer!!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jayson2984 said:


> Did you just say the insurance company gave deer ehd??? Hopefully I am misreading


i cant prove it but, i tried to get blood samples from some they was still dieing here after new years day and it was below 0 by then . took samples to local vet she got letter back from state stating it was not her job to sample deer . hummm.? thats why i think it was induced ehd . i could be wrong? who knows . since then we have not seen much deer found 45 dead on my place alone . warden took these heads


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

attackone said:


> no your not....didnt u know that the GC and the insurance companys are in with the weather men to create the droughts...i thought that was common knowledge


dont be a smart ***** ? i can see i need a break from here before i get one from a moderater everyone knows it all . but, knows nothing . have a great hunting season. bud


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> i cant prove it but, i tried to get blood samples from some they was still dieing here after new years day and it was below 0 by then . took samples to local vet she got letter back from state stating it was not her job to sample deer . hummm.? thats why i think it was induced ehd . i could be wrong? who knows . since then we have not seen much deer found 45 dead on my place alone . warden took these heads


So you are saying that these deer were murdered by insurance companies via borderline biological warfare? That is a crazy thought!! Where do you live, seems like you got hit hard? 

Lastly was this All state, state farm, etc.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jayson2984 said:


> So you are saying that these deer were murdered by insurance companies via borderline biological warfare? That is a crazy thought!! Where do you live, seems like you got hit hard?
> 
> Lastly was this All state, state farm, etc.


Edit. What would the blood samples have proved?


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I gotta ask my buddy just told be he's been using vanilla extract as a cover/ attractant scent. I've never been a huge fan of scents just scent free but I was lookin at trying ever calm herd in a stick. Has anyone used vanilla extract does it actually work or is he yanking my chain


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Carcher196 said:


> I gotta ask my buddy just told be he's been using vanilla extract as a cover/ attractant scent. I've never been a huge fan of scents just scent free but I was lookin at trying ever calm herd in a stick. Has anyone used vanilla extract does it actually work or is he yanking my chain


It works. Not legal in PA though.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jayson2984 said:


> Edit. What would the blood samples have proved?


well lets see duhhhh it would have proved it it was ehd or something else ? and biological warfare? now you are being jerk off ? and a smart razz as well . if you don't like what someone post move on instead of acting like a prick and this is not first time piss off . all i have to say is when deer died here they was gone in 3 days decomposed all was left was skin ? buzzards would not touch them, crows , nothing not even a possum would eat on it. set a camera on 3 of them they was never touched like i say in my first post i could be totally wrong seems funny to me ? i am done here for a while with this sight ! see ya ! happy hunting too many a holes on here anymore .


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any good scents I've never shot a buck and I know 100% there's one in my woods rubs everywhere lately but I'm willing to give scents a try if it will give me the edge to get my first.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Carcher196 said:


> Any good scents I've never shot a buck and I know 100% there's one in my woods rubs everywhere lately but I'm willing to give scents a try if it will give me the edge to get my first.


I like VS1 but its still a little early for those type of scents IMO. Maybe try a curiosity scent like trails end 307.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Sittin here watching two does sprint laps around the field.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and knows a lot of other cops. Years back from a likely source he was told up by potter county a cop pulled over a tractor trailer hauling coyotes. Story goes he informed the cop he was working with the PGC and insurance companies. Take it for what it's worth but that was before all the huge sightings of coyotes in Pa. So I believe they'd try other things





jayson2984 said:


> So you are saying that these deer were murdered by insurance companies via borderline biological warfare? That is a crazy thought!! Where do you live, seems like you got hit hard?
> 
> Lastly was this All state, state farm, etc.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I had a rare black panther sighting today in 2c


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

jacobh said:


> My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and knows a lot of other cops. Years back from a likely source he was told up by potter county a cop pulled over a tractor trailer hauling coyotes. Story goes he informed the cop he was working with the PGC and insurance companies. Take it for what it's worth but that was before all the huge sightings of coyotes in Pa. So I believe they'd try other things


Sorry dude but that is one of the oldest stories in Pa. We have all heard from a "reliable" source of truck loads of coyotes with insurance company names on the truck. But nobody ever had proof. Or the stories about guys shooting coyotes tagged property of some insurance company or property of the PGC on the tag. They are urban legends.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

WPAtrapper said:


> I like VS1 but its still a little early for those type of scents IMO. Maybe try a curiosity scent like trails end 307.


Trail's End 307 is most likely illegal in PA as it would be classified as a food attractant.

From the PA Hunting Digest........_."Lures & Scents: Estrous scents and lures, or other non-food source cover scents are legal for deer. Scents and lures that contain any form of natural or artiﬁcial food stuff, including, but not limited to, corn, apple and acorns are not legal. Use of drip devices are legal, with legal scents and lures, as long as they don’t violate the prohibition against electronic de- vices. The use of scents or lures while hunting bears is prohibited."
_


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am not ruining this thread any longer. Saturday looks like a good day


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Talked to the guy who's property I hunt. He just retired and got back into hunting (hasn't hunted since the early-mid 90s when seeing a buck was a big deal) long story short he shot a year and a half old 8 ptr bc he considered it a "big deer" it's a shame because surely the buck would've been a bruiser in a few years considering some of the big boys we've had running around and harvested the past couple years


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

On a plus side, I saw three doe, a spike and a fox tonight, which was my first day in the woods this season


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Talked to the guy who's property I hunt. He just retired and got back into hunting (hasn't hunted since the early-mid 90s when seeing a buck was a big deal) long story short he shot a year and a half old 8 ptr bc he considered it a "big deer" it's a shame because surely the buck would've been a bruiser in a few years considering some of the big boys we've had running around and harvested the past couple years


It's a shame that he shot a buck that he considered to be a big deer on HIS property?


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone else going out tomorrow AM?


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

jacobh said:


> My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and knows a lot of other cops. Years back from a likely source he was told up by potter county a cop pulled over a tractor trailer hauling coyotes. Story goes he informed the cop he was working with the PGC and insurance companies. Take it for what it's worth but that was before all the huge sightings of coyotes in Pa. So I believe they'd try other things


Okay, I'll shed some light onto the situation as well. Insurance companies are some of the largest businesses in the state and as such, have the ears of many politicians. The coyote thing is for real - it was a compromise between insurance companies and PGC, deemed "mutually beneficial". This came directly from a friend of mine who is upper-management of an insurance company(won't tell you which one). He sat in on these talks. The PGC wanted an option to get rid of all the deer road kill and the insurance companies wanted to pay out less money for deer damage (insurance companies were taking a beating). By the way, coyotes were first brought up by said insurance companies realizing that coyote numbers would multiply rapidly and potentially put a real hurt on deer population numbers! The PGC saw money signs and acted short shortsightedly in agreeing with the insurance companies. Yes, financial kickbacks were part of the plan, but they can't be found anywhere in any state documents or even under "gifts" to the state. This is all directly from the horse's mouth, though the horse is now retired.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Had a small buck come through at 4:45. Didn't see anything after that but squirrels. Swapped cards on a few cams on my way out. Barely any pictures from this week.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

nicko said:


> It's a shame that he shot a buck that he considered to be a big deer on HIS property?


Ya, because there are tons of bigger deer running around.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Ya, because there are tons of bigger deer running around.


So he shot a deer that made him happy and it was legal. Good for him. No shame in that.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm simply stating it wouldn't surprise me if they did spread stuff around to kill them. Sorry for the "old news". Facts are everyone said we have too many deer now everyone's on here complaining about not seeing deer!





Squirrel said:


> Sorry dude but that is one of the oldest stories in Pa. We have all heard from a "reliable" source of truck loads of coyotes with insurance company names on the truck. But nobody ever had proof. Or the stories about guys shooting coyotes tagged property of some insurance company or property of the PGC on the tag. They are urban legends.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not shaming him by any means, I'm simply stating it would've been nice to see that buck next year.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

mustanghunter50 said:


> I'm not shaming him by any means, I'm simply stating it would've been nice to see that buck next year.


Its PA the orange army would have taken it out if he didn't! 

On a side note I scored on 2 does this weekend one sat one this morning.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

OctoberAssassin said:


> Its PA the orange army would have taken it out if he didn't!
> 
> On a side note I scored on 2 does this weekend one sat one this morning.


After that post I kind of thought exactly what u wrote...


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

alancac98 said:


> Okay, I'll shed some light onto the situation as well. Insurance companies are some of the largest businesses in the state and as such, have the ears of many politicians. The coyote thing is for real - it was a compromise between insurance companies and PGC, deemed "mutually beneficial". This came directly from a friend of mine who is upper-management of an insurance company(won't tell you which one). He sat in on these talks. The PGC wanted an option to get rid of all the deer road kill and the insurance companies wanted to pay out less money for deer damage (insurance companies were taking a beating). By the way, coyotes were first brought up by said insurance companies realizing that coyote numbers would multiply rapidly and potentially put a real hurt on deer population numbers! The PGC saw money signs and acted short shortsightedly in agreeing with the insurance companies. Yes, financial kickbacks were part of the plan, but they can't be found anywhere in any state documents or even under "gifts" to the state. This is all directly from the horse's mouth, though the horse is now retired.





jacobh said:


> My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and knows a lot of other cops. Years back from a likely source he was told up by potter county a cop pulled over a tractor trailer hauling coyotes. Story goes he informed the cop he was working with the PGC and insurance companies. Take it for what it's worth but that was before all the huge sightings of coyotes in Pa. So I believe they'd try other things


Come on guys. Really? 

I stopped reading the PA threads when I moved away a couple of years ago and when I come back it's the same coyote stories, mountain lions, Bigfoot, black helicopters, etc. Sigh. :violin:


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

alancac98 said:


> Okay, I'll shed some light onto the situation as well. Insurance companies are some of the largest businesses in the state and as such, have the ears of many politicians. The coyote thing is for real - it was a compromise between insurance companies and PGC, deemed "mutually beneficial". This came directly from a friend of mine who is upper-management of an insurance company(won't tell you which one). He sat in on these talks. The PGC wanted an option to get rid of all the deer road kill and the insurance companies wanted to pay out less money for deer damage (insurance companies were taking a beating). By the way, coyotes were first brought up by said insurance companies realizing that coyote numbers would multiply rapidly and potentially put a real hurt on deer population numbers! The PGC saw money signs and acted short shortsightedly in agreeing with the insurance companies. Yes, financial kickbacks were part of the plan, but they can't be found anywhere in any state documents or even under "gifts" to the state. This is all directly from the horse's mouth, though the horse is now retired.


Never mind... Saturday looks good


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

This thread is really getting out there...... but if you have such a problem with coyote numbers then do your part and shoot every one you see. I hate to put it out there for some but with out us shooting them there arent any other natural predators therefor the numbers grow.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there a coyote season In pa or is it always open?


----------



## ernieball33 (Aug 4, 2013)

JSaxon06 said:


> This thread is really getting out there...... but if you have such a problem with coyote numbers then do your part and shoot every one you see. I hate to put it out there for some but with out us shooting them there arent any other natural predators therefor the numbers grow.


Agreed!!! Plus, Coyote hunting is a blast. It's not as exciting as bow hunting a whitetail, but it's as close as I've found. Plus you can do it overnight when you can't bow hunt.....and there is no closed season.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Is there a coyote season In pa or is it always open?


2013/14 pa seasons

http://archery.biz/pennsylvania/hunting-seasons.shtml


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

back to talking about deer


----------



## BigLoo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

View attachment 1783800
View attachment 1783801
View attachment 1783808

Been watching this deer all summer long. I sure would love to let him live til next year but I have a feeling he wont make it through the season especially considering the guys that hunt this area. Its going to be a tough call if he walks by the stand.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> I'm simply stating it wouldn't surprise me if they did spread stuff around to kill them. Sorry for the "old news". Facts are everyone said we have too many deer now everyone's on here complaining about not seeing deer!


How would they go about spreading ehd


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

http://youtu.be/8amYHJBNag8


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i dread when this guy walks in,

its gonna get my heart pumpin until i realize its just the big bodied forkie that i cant shoot LOL


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Colder weather is coming


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Really when lol I see high 60s through next week, but I hope you are correct


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Mid next week they are forecasting lows in the upper 30 which would be awesome if it pans out.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

How would I know? I simply stated I wouldn't doubt it. Is it not spread from one animal to another? Remember years back there was talk about birth control for deer? Look it up there was actual discussions about it in many states. How were they going to do that? Did they? Who would know! Facts are all DNRs are shady and the only time u or me will find out about the things that they actually do are when someone has loose lips.





attackone said:


> How would they go about spreading ehd


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

so far, i've gone out 3 times, with a total of 30 hrs. and all i've seen are three bears, two small buck's, 4 doe's and 3 gobblers. if i had a dollar for every squirrel i've seen, i could probably retire!!!

good luck everyone, prime time is upon us!!!


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> Colder weather is coming



YES !!! I love it. The smell outside of the leaves falling .. love this time of year


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Do the White Oaks typically start dropping more acorns once the leaves turn and start falling on them?? Leaves on the Oaks just starting to turn here.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

bkellybe said:


> Do the White Oaks typically start dropping more acorns once the leaves turn and start falling on them?? Leaves on the Oaks just starting to turn here.


in my area i've noticed that the whites drop the acorns in mid sept. and are usually done by the beginning of october. i'm in the northeast corner, so it could be different in other areas.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> How would I know? I simply stated I wouldn't doubt it. Is it not spread from one animal to another? Remember years back there was talk about birth control for deer? Look it up there was actual discussions about it in many states. How were they going to do that? Did they? Who would know! Facts are all DNRs are shady and the only time u or me will find out about the things that they actually do are when someone has loose lips.


no it is not spread from one animal to another....ehd is caused by a midge. A midge larva lives in water so when a drought happens all the midge larva and deer are basically in the same spot, which will then cause the outbreak to be more noticeable....deer die from ehd every year, its just when there is a drought it hits harder


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jacobh said:


> How would I know? I simply stated I wouldn't doubt it. Is it not spread from one animal to another? Remember years back there was talk about birth control for deer? Look it up there was actual discussions about it in many states. How were they going to do that? Did they? Who would know! Facts are all DNRs are shady and the only time u or me will find out about the things that they actually do are when someone has loose lips.


That's where you are wrong. EHD is spread by midges or "no-see-ems", only through being bitten. How in the world would any scientist train a biting fly to attack the deer herd?


ANYWAY! nice bucks down fellas! My trail cam went cold but I haven't been able to hunt either. Going out Wednesday or Friday and just got a new spot on 5 acres on a creek bottom in an industrial park.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

attackone said:


> no it is not spread from one animal to another....ehd is caused by a midge. A midge larva lives in water so when a drought happens all the midge larva and deer are basically in the same spot, which will then cause the outbreak to be more noticeable....deer die from ehd every year, its just when there is a drought it hits harder


Let me shed some light on this EHD situation. My brother's father in law's neighbor works with a lady who was talking to a Walmart greeter whose son drives a tow truck and he actually towed a 18 wheeler that had broken down while a small green lizard and 2 cavemen were driving it up in northern PA. The truck was full of midges. The lizard and cavemen didn't have any way to pay for the tow but they stated they were working for the car insurance companies and the pgc, so they just billed the state. Take it for whatever it's worth but that's straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's been so slow thus far today


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Antihk7 said:


> It's been so slow thus far today


Yes it has...saw one deer in the field on my way into the stand


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have heard a lot of commotion just haven't seen any


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

But you know what's nice? We still have one full month of bow season ahead of us. Loving this cooler weather.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bad thing is I have been getting deer on my cam just not wanting to make an appearance


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea it makes for a long season when you don't see any I'm starting to forget what they look like


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

What time has everyone been sitting til in the am


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Saw 6 doe this morning. All at 10-20 yards. Going to be 70s today. Taking the rest of the week off. Rain and warm here all week


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been sitting until 11. I saw a 4pt at 830 today go by on a pretty steady pace with his nose on the ground.. I've killed my 2 biggest this week of October. I grunted in one of them and snort wheezed in the other. Its time it starts getting good


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Antihk7 said:


> What time has everyone been sitting til in the am


I usually sit until ten or so but at nine nature was really really callin...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The post above u says its the larva from the water so which is it?? If it's larva from water it dosent take a brain surgeon to figure out if u dump the larva in water sources it's only a matter of time.and I it's from the flies no u can't train them to bite them but the more larva the more flies the better chance of EHD spreading. Especially in droughts.. I know I know the PGC would never do it they're great and doing a wonderful job. That's why so any are on here no complaining they're not seeing deer! No I'm not saying this is happening but don't think for one second the DNR is not doing things we are not aware of.





Matt Musto said:


> That's where you are wrong. EHD is spread by midges or "no-see-ems", only through being bitten. How in the world would any scientist train a biting fly to attack the deer herd?
> 
> 
> ANYWAY! nice bucks down fellas! My trail cam went cold but I haven't been able to hunt either. Going out Wednesday or Friday and just got a new spot on 5 acres on a creek bottom in an industrial park.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> The post above u says its the larva from the water so which is it?? If it's larva from water it dosent take a brain surgeon to figure out if u dump the larva in water sources it's only a matter of time.and I it's from the flies no u can't train them to bite them but the more larva the more flies the better chance of EHD spreading. Especially in droughts.. I know I know the PGC would never do it they're great and doing a wonderful job. That's why so any are on here no complaining they're not seeing deer! No I'm not saying this is happening but don't think for one second the DNR is not doing things we are not aware of.


sorry i wasnt clear in my post...the midge larva lives in the water before it hatches into a adult midge...the adult midge is what bites the deer and infects them with ehd


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok thanks but is it impossible that they put larva into the water to lower deer numbers?


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

jacobh said:


> Ok thanks but is it impossible that they put larva into the water to lower deer numbers?




wouldnt suprise me one bit.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Ok thanks but is it impossible that they put larva into the water to lower deer numbers?


i dont see how it could be done...for ehd to really hurt there has to be a drought, look back at all of the severe ehd outbreaks and the one thing they have in common is lack of rain...ehd just doesnt happen in Pa it happens everywhere.....so in order for the GC to go and do this they would have to dump larva in every single body of water (and i mean every little creek there is) and hope they all hatch, it just aint going to happen....i just dont understand why when something like a severe case of ehd breaks out, everyone wants to jump on there GC and come up with this big theory that they are all out to get us....what is going to happen with the GC reach there so called goal of no deer, they will be job less


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The PGC will always have a job. They're job is not just deer it's all animals. I agree it's far fetched but it could be true. Isn't birth control for deer far fetched? It was proposed!!! Like I said before Im not saying they're doing it or anything else but I do think they're doing things we are unaware of


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> The PGC will always have a job. They're job is not just deer it's all animals. I agree it's far fetched but it could be true. Isn't birth control for deer far fetched? It was proposed!!! Like I said before Im not saying they're doing it or anything else but I do think they're doing things we are unaware of


right it was proposed thats the point...they actually had a thought about herd control and brought it to the board doesnt mean anything at all....i know that its all animals but come one deer is there number 1 seller no doubt about that.....there are stories everywhere about stuff...like the PGC dropping rattle snakes in box with eggs from a helicopter to control the huge turkey population...also if they really released coyotes to control the population hows come we are aloud to hunt and kill them whenever


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

jacobh said:


> The PGC will always have a job. They're job is not just deer it's all animals. I agree it's far fetched but it could be true. Isn't birth control for deer far fetched? It was proposed!!! Like I said before Im not saying they're doing it or anything else but I do think they're doing things we are unaware of


You are correct it was proposed, however it was proposed inside of parks or other controlled areas. Not for every wild deer in the state. In parks that were over run with deer, things like birth control, snipers, or opening them to hunters were suggested to get numbers to a manageable number. Something like birth control is not feasible for a state wide herd.

You can go to Harrisburg anytime you want and sit in on a Game Commission meeting. I've been to one back when I was a county rep for the UBP. You will hear testimonies, stories, complaints, etc., from all facets of Pa outdoors, not just bowhunters. It's educational. It clarifies a lot of the "he said she said" rumors that run rampant in Pa. I am a fact guys. I need to see cold hard facts or numbers, I can't just believe some guys story from work or the bar. Not everybody is like me and that's fine. So I apologize if it seems like I single someone out. I don't mean to. I just enjoy discussing hunting in Pa.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had two small bucks on my trail cam one on the 9th and one late on the 12


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

I have my vacation all of next week. Anyone think I'll be in good shape with this warm weather still here this week? Thoughts? I'm stoked.


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Also, rattle and grunt calls next week? Would you?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

High of 61 on Monday in SE pa. Looks good for u!! Good luck




UnsanityINC said:


> I have my vacation all of next week. Anyone think I'll be in good shape with this warm weather still here this week? Thoughts? I'm stoked.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

UnsanityINC said:


> Also, rattle and grunt calls next week? Would you?


You can but I'd go easy on it as they wont be all out battling yet. Also remember your orange as it's early muzzle loader next week :wink:


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

davydtune said:


> You can but I'd go easy on it as they wont be all out battling yet. Also remember your orange as it's early muzzle loader next week :wink:


Good call to avoid any fines from the PGC!

Joe


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Last year at this time there were a lot more scrapes and Rubs. I truly believe weather influences it a bit. I know there's other factors.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

IMO u should have waited two weeks to take your vacation. Beginning of November. Burning a weeks vac during the October lull and early ml season DOH!!!!


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Southern 5c, heard on farm I hunt two bucks fighting under a hunter, hunter killed a decent 12, palmated rack. Getting closer fellas! Need a cold from to come in!


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Charman03 said:


> IMO u should have waited two weeks to take your vacation. Beginning of November. Burning a weeks vac during the October lull and early ml season DOH!!!!


Had no choice! Seniority! Sucks balls.


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Charman03 said:


> IMO u should have waited two weeks to take your vacation. Beginning of November. Burning a weeks vac during the October lull and early ml season DOH!!!!


And what if, someone's out there earlier at the right time and gets the big one? Would love everyone's opinion on this. Those who are not retired.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah you can get a big one now but the odds are not as good that's for sure. Gotta go when you are able though


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

any time is good to hunt. any decent size buck is still more nocturnal last hr of light or so but yeah there is still 2 weeks till rut starts up. you may see signs more and more leading up now but no full rutting activity for a while. and I don't really believe in October lull. as long as we get a cold front get out there


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

UnsanityINC said:


> And what if, someone's out there earlier at the right time and gets the big one? Would love everyone's opinion on this. Those who are not retired.


I hunt when I am able. Rain, wind, warm, cold..... If I have a chance to go, I'm there. I will say I don't think you are all that bad, the last two years some of the most activity I've see was in the last week of October. Lots of young bucks, but did see two shooters on their feet. Good luck.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

UnsanityINC said:


> And what if, someone's out there earlier at the right time and gets the big one? Would love everyone's opinion on this. Those who are not retired.


Give it hell! Just hunt when you can and keep positive. The temps starting this Friday through next week are looking more favorable. Pretty excited to see some 30's in the 10 day forecast! Good luck out there and keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Smith89 (Nov 7, 2011)

What was different about yesterday that I got 90 trail cam pictures and I usually only get 20 a night in my one spot?


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Smith89 said:


> What was different about yesterday that I got 90 trail cam pictures and I usually only get 20 a night in my one spot?


No clue but that is interesting. I sat a field edge Monday evening where I've had great action thus far this season. Thought conditions were good, cooled off nice as the sun set, had good wind and didn't see a single deer come out to the field. Thought it was going to be a great night. On my drive home no deer in any fields that usually have them in the evening.

Last night on my drive home from work deer in the fields all over the place around 6:30. :what:

Anyone have any input or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## Smith89 (Nov 7, 2011)

the only thing I did was out of curiousity I dumped a splash a doe estrus on a stump. lol no bucks though.


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have a thought. It's not based on any real research, just observations from last week. 
We all know how deer activity can be affected by weather patterns. Cold fronts, changes in barometric pressure, etc. Well in the area where I hunt in central PA, the prevailing wind is more often than not out of the NW or WNW. This is what I would consider "normal" wind. For the few days I was able to hunt last week, we had winds out of the south and east as that storm system worked its way up the east coast. During that time, I saw minimal deer activity compared to what I am used to in the area even though other conditions seemed favorable. Do you think it is possible that when the wind changes to something other than "normal" that this may throw the deer off of their "normal" patterns? Just a curious hunch and don't really have much else to do right now besides think so I figured I'd throw it out there. Anyone think there is any validity at all to that?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I would think it has more to do with the warm temps the winds bring. I can't wait for the cold morning temps in the 30's.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i think wind changes def affect deer movement,
think about it:

deer have patterns and travel routes they use on a regular basis. if the wind changes directions they would be experiencing new smells and it may cause them to be less likely to move around because of the unfamiliar scents


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think it could change things for sure. They get used to a certain wind and how they move from bedding to food so I could see it affecting things


----------



## forkhorn83 (Jan 21, 2007)

Shot this guy Saturday morning at 8:30 AM. Good deer movement. Saw another small buck grunting and bumping a young doe - a couple more weeks and it should be really good!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck congrats!


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

In the stand now hoping to fill a doe tag.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

attackone said:


> How would they go about spreading ehd


i would tell you but, i am stupid ? sorry


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats 713, nice buck!

The wind constantly changes on the hills where I hunt. It could be going uphill or downhill, or down on the bottom and up at the top at the same time, and the deer still bed near the top, and move in the same directions morning and nights using the same trails. Often the wind blows in one direction, then backdrafts in the opposite. Deer don't seem to be affected by the change in wind here. Could be that they are use to it. It's been hot here for a month and nothing has been moving during daylight. I'm out everyday, and the wind has changed often, but hasn't brought in cold air yet. Looks like that is going to change very soon.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

pa.hunter said:


> i would tell you but, i am stupid ? sorry


its not because your stupid..its because it never happened


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jsun713 said:


> Shot this guy Saturday morning at 8:30 AM. Good deer movement. Saw another small buck grunting and bumping a young doe - a couple more weeks and it should be really good!


Nice buck!!



pa.hunter said:


> i would tell you but, i am stupid ? sorry



I thought, /@ u left,. / this sight'$?!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice weather coming for me Fri and Sat!!


Edit: just got a pm 



pa.hunter said:


> i did leave for a couple days . not going to let some smart ass punk kid run me off . i have killed more deer than you have ever seen , where you live in conn*******sville anyway . i am not far from their. later good hunting !


Still can't type, use punctuation appropriately, or spell. 

PS . I am not from conn******sville


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

jsun713 said:


> Shot this guy Saturday morning at 8:30 AM. Good deer movement. Saw another small buck grunting and bumping a young doe - a couple more weeks and it should be really good!


Beautiful buck! Can't wait til Monday morning. Maybe I'll just live in the woods for my vacation!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jayson2984 said:


> Nice weather coming for me Fri and Sat!!
> 
> *
> Edit: just got a pm*
> ...


You got a stalker ?  Take him hunting, buy him a drink


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bwana said:


> You got a stalker ?  Take him hunting, buy him a drink


Lol. He left for an entire day and came right back to the same thread and pmd me... 

Anyway I can't wait to get in the stand this weekend!!!!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i lived in connellsville for most of my life  LOL


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Ok i have a question. If PGC and insurance companies wanted coyotes in PA and would pay to have them imported. Then why are we allowed to hunt them 24/7 365. And have no limit on how many we kill. Sounds counter productive to me. Just a thought.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

PA Blue laws SUCK!! Sunday no Archery huntin crap is getting old


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jayson2984 said:


> Lol. He left for an entire day and came right back to the same thread and pmd me...
> 
> Anyway I can't wait to get in the stand this weekend!!!!


Go camping for with him for the weekend, you'll straighten it out  Good luck hunting.



6bloodychunks said:


> i lived in connellsville for most of my life  LOL


I have a bunch of friends in Conny, good town/good people....not far from there either


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Jacks&opie said:


> Ok i have a question. If PGC and insurance companies wanted coyotes in PA and would pay to have them imported. Then why are we allowed to hunt them 24/7 365. And have no limit on how many we kill. Sounds counter productive to me. Just a thought.


I already asked that question, still waiting for a answer


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

attackone said:


> I already asked that question, still waiting for a answer


Well I don't know the true situation with coyotes or have any stance but I do know from trapping coyotes that it is nearly impossible to decrease the population of an area. I believe the studies show you have to take out 90% of the pop to have the same amount the next year.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jayson2984 said:


> Nice weather coming for me Fri and Sat!!
> 
> 
> Edit: just got a pm
> ...


Posting a PM is asking for a mod to step in...or maybe they don't care anymore?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

6xsteelers said:


> PA Blue laws SUCK!! Sunday no Archery huntin crap is getting old


Please move. I'll be glad to pay double on my license to cover the loss of your license sale.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Carcher196 said:


> any time is good to hunt. any decent size buck is still more nocturnal last hr of light


Clue me in I don't get this statement?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

bkellybe said:


> No clue but that is interesting. I sat a field edge Monday evening where I've had great action thus far this season. Thought conditions were good, cooled off nice as the sun set, had good wind and didn't see a single deer come out to the field. Thought it was going to be a great night. On my drive home no deer in any fields that usually have them in the evening.
> 
> Last night on my drive home from work deer in the fields all over the place around 6:30. :what:
> 
> Anyone have any input or is it just a coincidence?


No input but Tuesday night something made them move. I saw 3 overnight roadkilled bucks today. Those who were out hunti g had lots of action.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

6bloodychunks said:


> i dread when this guy walks in,
> 
> its gonna get my heart pumpin until i realize its just the big bodied forkie that i cant shoot LOL


Can't you hook up with a youth for him?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> How would I know? I simply stated I wouldn't doubt it. Is it not spread from one animal to another? Remember years back there was talk about birth control for deer? Look it up there was actual discussions about it in many states. How were they going to do that? Did they? Who would know! Facts are all DNRs are shady and the only time u or me will find out about the things that they actually do are when someone has loose lips.


You think PGC or other agencies spread diseases? Unreal. I mean your posts are sometimes ridiculous but this is ludicrous!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> The post above u says its the larva from the water so which is it?? If it's larva from water it dosent take a brain surgeon to figure out if u dump the larva in water sources it's only a matter of time.and I it's from the flies no u can't train them to bite them but the more larva the more flies the better chance of EHD spreading. Especially in droughts.. I know I know the PGC would never do it they're great and doing a wonderful job. That's why so any are on here no complaining they're not seeing deer! No I'm not saying this is happening but don't think for one second the DNR is not doing things we are not aware of.


And then you and all the rest of the whiners that don't see enough deer want to add more days to the season?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> The PGC will always have a job. They're job is not just deer it's all animals. I agree it's far fetched but it could be true. Isn't birth control for deer far fetched? It was proposed!!! Like I said before Im not saying they're doing it or anything else but I do think they're doing things we are unaware of


After reading some of your posts I wonder what you are doing or taking that we are unaware of?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

6bloodychunks said:


> i lived in connellsville for most of my life  LOL


I'm right up the hill. Those of us from this area should all get together for SW Pa AT hunt lol.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> My dad was a cop for 18 yrs and knows a lot of other cops. Years back from a likely source he was told up by potter county a cop pulled over a tractor trailer hauling coyotes. Story goes he informed the cop he was working with the PGC and insurance companies. Take it for what it's worth but that was before all the huge sightings of coyotes in Pa. So I believe they'd try other things


I can't fathom someone believing these myths and perpetuating them?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I'm right up the hill. Those of us from this area should all get together for SW Pa AT hunt lol.


I am down for that. Born and raised in Smithfield, moved to Harrisburg for the last year and just recently moved back to Uniontown.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

alancac98 said:


> Okay, I'll shed some light onto the situation as well. Insurance companies are some of the largest businesses in the state and as such, have the ears of many politicians. The coyote thing is for real - it was a compromise between insurance companies and PGC, deemed "mutually beneficial". This came directly from a friend of mine who is upper-management of an insurance company(won't tell you which one). He sat in on these talks. The PGC wanted an option to get rid of all the deer road kill and the insurance companies wanted to pay out less money for deer damage (insurance companies were taking a beating). By the way, coyotes were first brought up by said insurance companies realizing that coyote numbers would multiply rapidly and potentially put a real hurt on deer population numbers! The PGC saw money signs and acted short shortsightedly in agreeing with the insurance companies. Yes, financial kickbacks were part of the plan, but they can't be found anywhere in any state documents or even under "gifts" to the state. This is all directly from the horse's mouth, though the horse is now retired.


Sorry but I don't buy that. Insurance companies get to charge premium rates for states like PA with high deer numbers. They MAKE money in areas with high numbers of deer/vehicle interactions. No need to spend money to take that away!!!


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe this can help someone. I drive about 1k miles all around NE PA all week. I've been seeing a ton of deer at 2pm feeding along the interstates. They are not bedded down right now at that time. Good luck.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> I'm simply stating it wouldn't surprise me if they did spread stuff around to kill them. Sorry for the "old news". Facts are everyone said we have too many deer now everyone's on here complaining about not seeing deer!


Not everyone is complaining. It's just that you whiners are a lot more vocal.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

mustanghunter50 said:


> I'm not shaming him by any means, I'm simply stating it would've been nice to see that buck next year.


I'm going to guess the same could be said of every buck you've taken. Please post pics.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

That 'imported' coyote story is so utterly ridiculous.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Posting a PM is asking for a mod to step in...or maybe they don't care anymore?


Personally wouldn't care if a mod stepped in. These stories these guys spread are unacceptable. Nice to see you stepped in to set us all straight. Multi quote would have been nice though. 

I personally believe it was coyotes that were released with the ehd virus that they mutated to spread via animal to animal.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

UnsanityINC said:


> Had no choice! Seniority! Sucks balls.


Yea that does stink. Looking back at my hunting log it's usually not the best buck week, actually 2nd to last behind the 2nd week, but still see a lot of does. I think you can take bow and muzzleloader out at the same time, so more options. I just hardly see any buck movement this week, except for the young ones, even cam action slows down.

Have fun and hunt hard though. Beats being at work.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Antihk7 said:


> Nothing better than a dude walking around in blue jeans with a crossbow


Is that worse than a guy in jeans protesting hunting?


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

UnsanityINC said:


> Maybe this can help someone. I drive about 1k miles all around NE PA all week. I've been seeing a ton of deer at 2pm feeding along the interstates. They are not bedded down right now at that time. Good luck.


I agree with this. Had a long drive Monday and there were deer feeding in the brush along the highway before 3pm


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Thanks bud yeah not sure how your suppose to keep up with everything??? Either scents and scent killers are legal or illegal!! But no they just want to bust people who actually believe they're following the rules


Maybe try reading the book that you get with your license. 

Some decisions are likely based on what may be fair chase, not what can be fine based. Of course I have an open mind vs your continuous assumptions that the PGC is out to get you and kill all your deer via coyote,EHD, etc.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Antihk7 said:


> I think it's safe to say the pre rut is in full swing


How would you determine that?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is that worse than a guy in jeans protesting hunting?


But wait, you are against hunting on days that are not fit for you. You are that guy in jeans.....................


----------



## Sniper26 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sure hope I don't derail this thread with my question. Anyone who planted foodplots still got deer entering in daylight? Seems mine have all shut down. A lot of night feeding


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Sniper26 said:


> Sure hope I don't derail this thread with my question. Anyone who planted foodplots still got deer entering in daylight? Seems mine have all shut down. A lot of night feeding


Ha this threaded needed to be derailed back in this direction.

I'm pulling cam cards this Sunday for first time 2 weeks so really no clue what's been going on in my hood.

Gonna get back in the stand tomorrow evening and Saturday evening. Schedule has been rough lately.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

This morning, 100 yrds in front of my stand. Too bad I already have my buck. Hopefully the does start to congregate.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

Matt Musto said:


> But wait, you are against hunting on days that are not fit for you. You are that guy in jeans.....................




well played


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

zonic said:


> This morning, 100 yrds in front of my stand. Too bad I already have my buck. Hopefully the does start to congregate.
> View attachment 1785535
> View attachment 1785536
> View attachment 1785537


I'll gladly sit your stand and show you what he looks like, lol!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Man can't catch a break it seems. Tonight is the first chance I could get out since last weekend and a storm is about to hit us in the next hour :sad:


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

It finally has gotten cooler here in SW PA and I am stuck at work . I will be out Saturday all day in PA and then off to Ohio for at least Sunday afternoon. I need to find a job that understands October and November I belong in a treestand instead of a cubicle. I have off November 8th through the 16th and I have at least 1 more sick day I can take off. I am thinking November 1st I might have a stomach bug haha.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I have class tomorrow night and all day saturday....god forbid we get sundays to hunt


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

mustanghunter50 said:


> I'll gladly sit your stand and show you what he looks like, lol!


I'll try and spook him toward Easton tomorrow AM.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Muzzleloader starts Saturday along with small game. I will probably only hunt a few mornings next week. 1 property I hunt gets pushed more during this coming week than all rifle season.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

LXhuntinPA said:


> Muzzleloader starts Saturday along with small game. I will probably only hunt a few mornings next week. 1 property I hunt gets pushed more during this coming week than all rifle season.


Yeah not looking forward to all the firearm hunting next week


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Yea, so don't forget to wear your orange hat and vest while moving. The PGC will do anything to fine you and make a quick $.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Sniper26 said:


> Sure hope I don't derail this thread with my question. Anyone who planted foodplots still got deer entering in daylight? Seems mine have all shut down. A lot of night feeding


Sure do!!! Every evening I have 12-15 does/fawns in mine and the occasional buck.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

looking for more seasoned opinions. I have a stand up near a pond where does bed down I am approx. 40 yards from bedding. I have buck rub leading up a slight ridge where I assume his home bedding is. I got current rubs down on a trail 20yrds from my stand near the does bedding, that leads up to my other stand about 60 yards up on that hill where I assume he is bedding. if I were to hunt my stand by the does where I have recent rubs and the rubs are all clustered to together on 2 trees beside each other and they are all rubbed on the side facing the does bedding area which they enter from the north and the rubs are on the east end of the trees facing towards the bedding. would it be better to hunt my stand near the does in the morning of evening. ? and my stand by the bucks bedding better to hunt the evening of morning? 

last time I sat down by the does I had them come in from the north and bed down no buck following at that point. leading up to the ridge. at this time in the year can I assume he is making random stops at all his rubs to mark his home range.?

Thanks for any and all advice on my multiple questions.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

LXhuntinPA said:


> Muzzleloader starts Saturday along with small game. I will probably only hunt a few mornings next week. 1 property I hunt gets pushed more during this coming week than all rifle season.


Like most years I will avoid the woods this Saturday. Where I hunt it gets hit pretty hard by muzzleloader hunters the first day. Not much after that though. More power to them but I'll take the day off. I was going to head to Ohio but the weather looks crappy Saturday.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

zonic said:


> I'll try and spook him toward Easton tomorrow AM.


Hahahahaha, send him to Williams township instead


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

LXhuntinPA said:


> Muzzleloader starts Saturday along with small game. I will probably only hunt a few mornings next week. 1 property I hunt gets pushed more during this coming week than all rifle season.


Debating about taking a bow and either an inline of my rock lock with us..... IIRC the ML is baldie only...


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Sniper26 said:


> Sure hope I don't derail this thread with my question. Anyone who planted foodplots still got deer entering in daylight? Seems mine have all shut down. A lot of night feeding



I have deer all over the oats, brassicas and clover plots on my property. I'm surprised they're not in the acorns feeding.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> Please move. I'll be glad to pay double on my license to cover the loss of your license sale.


if I lived next to you I Probably would,,,from the looks of how many no it all comments you have just on this thread your right the whiners are more vocal and with 11000 posts doesn't look like you get out much. those of us who work for a living get out sat only.


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> How would you determine that?


I don't know, why don't you fill us in all knowing one, cause we`re in awe of your vast wisdom


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Got out around 4 this afternoon. Warm but rain on its way, thought deer would be moving. I was amazed and disappointed that I saw no deer....until the last 10 minutes. I've been hunting this property for 8 years or so. shot 2 decent 9pts there, not monsters but nice. Tonight i saw him, the local buck of my dreams. Came across the tree line about 80 yards away. Turned and came across the field towards me, hugging the evergreens. I glassed him the entire way until he was 60 yards away. Perfect wind. At least 10pts maybe more, *a slammer*. Passed thru the tree line to my left. But it turned a disheartening sit into one of excitement for future hunts. Maybe tomorrow morning....


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Deer were moving all over the place this afternoon in Montgomery county. Acorns are still dropping but tapering off a lot, but the deer here seem to be on them almost exclusively. It does suck that muzzleloader starts up next week. That will be a game changer for sure.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> But wait, you are against hunting on days that are not fit for you. You are that guy in jeans.....................


Can you please tell me how adding more days of hunting will improve our deer herd? Nobody EVER answers that question?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

6xsteelers said:


> I don't know, why don't you fill us in all knowing one, cause we`re in awe of your vast wisdom


I don't know. I'm just curious what people think are signs that we are in full blown pre-rut?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

tyepsu said:


> Yea, so don't forget to wear your orange hat and vest while moving. The PGC will do anything to fine you and make a quick $.


They don't care about safety, just $$$?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mathias said:


> That 'imported' coyote story is so utterly ridiculous.


And yet it is perpetuated and believed by so many??? I can't fathom how???


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sat for 1 hour and 15 minutes on some local public land tonight. I was settled in my stand for 5 minutes and decided to tip the can call a couple times. After the first call, I immediately heard a branch break in the brush behind me. I hit it again and within a minute had a small spike come nosing through the brush looking for the source. After it slinked away, I saw a doe about 200 yards away feeding in the soybeans. Good to get out and see some deer up and moving on public land. Saw a cockbird too out crowing.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you please tell me how adding more days of hunting will improve our deer herd? Nobody EVER answers that question?


Not sure that anybody ever said adding Sundays would improve the deer herd. Most guys are just interested in being to have one more day of hunting at their disposal. For guys who work M-F 8-5, they have every right to want that extra day. I'm lucky to be self employed and can head out for a quick hunt when time allows. Many guys are not that lucky.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

nicko said:


> Sat for 1 hour and 15 minutes on some local public land tonight. I was settled in my stand for 5 minutes and decided to tip the can call a couple times. After the first call, I immediately heard a branch break in the brush behind me. I hit it again and within a minute had a small spike come nosing through the brush looking for the source. After it slinked away, I saw a doe about 200 yards away feeding in the soybeans. Good to get out and see some deer up and moving on public land. Saw a cockbird too out crowing.


It's good to hear they are starting to go back into the bean fields. My bean field stands have not been productive at all so far, though my son found the hedgerow torn up with rubs last weekend. Might give that spot a go on Saturday.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

6xsteelers said:


> if I lived next to you I Probably would,,,from the looks of how many no it all comments you have just on this thread your right the whiners are more vocal and with 11000 posts doesn't look like you get out much. those of us who work for a living get out sat only.


Do you think more or less days will improve our herd? 

1/3 of my posts aren't bumps in the classifieds...so lets stay on topic.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> Not sure that anybody ever said adding Sundays would improve the deer herd. Most guys are just interested in being to have one more day of hunting at their disposal. For guys who work M-F 8-5, they have every right to want that extra day. I'm lucky to be self employed and can head out for a quick hunt when time allows. Many guys are not that lucky.


So should decisions be made on what hunters want or what is best for the resource?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

What makes you think allowing Sunday hunting is not best for the resource (ie- the deer herd)? Are the deer herds decimated in the 39 states that allow Sunday hunting?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you please tell me how adding more days of hunting will improve our deer herd? Nobody EVER answers that question?


Please


LetThemGrow said:


> I don't know. I'm just curious what people think are signs that we are in full blown pre-rut?


Learn


LetThemGrow said:


> They don't care about safety, just $$$?


To


LetThemGrow said:


> And yet it is perpetuated and believed by so many??? I can't fathom how???


Multi quote


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Up and in! Nice cool morning. Bumped a few out in the field on the way in which sucks but oh well. Good luck guys!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> What makes you think allowing Sunday hunting is not best for the resource (ie- the deer herd)? Are the deer herds decimated in the 39 states that allow Sunday hunting?


Is there not an overall opinion here on AT and also among our fellow hunters that there are too few deer left in Pa? They aren't talking about the herd numbers in 39 other states they are talking about numbers in their home state. So how does adding more days help what many see as the main problem in Pa?



jayson2984 said:


> Please
> 
> 
> Learn
> ...


Harder from a phone but can be done. I was multi quoting on AT before the multi quote button existed...that is long before we were graced with your presence.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

hartzell932 said:


> Up and in! Nice cool morning. Bumped a few out in the field on the way in which sucks but oh well. Good luck guys!


Nice good luck!

I have that problem on morning sits sometimes. Have a few field edge stands and such and no good way to get to then without walking through the field for a bit.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is there not an overall opinion here on AT and also among our fellow hunters that there are too few deer left in Pa? They aren't talking about the herd numbers in 39 other states they are talking about numbers in their home state. So how does adding more days help what many see as the main problem in Pa?
> 
> Harder from a phone but can be done. I was multi quoting on AT before the multi quote button existed...that is long before we were graced with your presence.


I hear and read that but let's get back to that. Since you feel Sunday hunting will be detrimental to the herd, how are deer herds in the 39 states that do allow Sunday hunting? One would believe that if Sunday hunting was not good for the herd that more states would have bans on Sunday hunting too, correct?

So since you feel hunters should have a voice in things by saying there are not enough deer and Sunday hunting will hurt the herd, isn't this actually allowing hunters to get what they want, the very thing you appear to be against which is giving hunters a voice in the decision making process? Please correct me if my interpretation of your stance is incorrect. You ask many questions but don't make many actual statements that explain where you stand on these issues.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

looking for more seasoned opinions. I have a stand up near a pond where does bed down I am approx. 40 yards from bedding. I have buck rub leading up a slight ridge where I assume his home bedding is. I got current rubs down on a trail 20yrds from my stand near the does bedding, that leads up to my other stand about 60 yards up on that hill where I assume he is bedding. if I were to hunt my stand by the does where I have recent rubs and the rubs are all clustered to together on 2 trees beside each other and they are all rubbed on the side facing the does bedding area which they enter from the north and the rubs are on the east end of the trees facing towards the bedding. would it be better to hunt my stand near the does in the morning of evening. ? and my stand by the bucks bedding better to hunt the evening of morning? 

last time I sat down by the does I had them come in from the north and bed down no buck following at that point. leading up to the ridge. at this time in the year can I assume he is making random stops at all his rubs to mark his home range.?

Thanks for any and all advice on my multiple questions.


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Awesome morning so far 4 doe 2 Bambi's and a small 6 a bit breezy though


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

I've seen a couple doe down this way. Nothing under 90 yards though


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Weather should be good tomorrow morning too.


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jacks&opie said:


> Awesome morning so far 4 doe 2 Bambi's and a small 6 a bit breezy though


I'm with you though I wish this wind would die down a little


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Carcher196 said:


> looking for more seasoned opinions. I have a stand up near a pond where does bed down I am approx. 40 yards from bedding. I have buck rub leading up a slight ridge where I assume his home bedding is. I got current rubs down on a trail 20yrds from my stand near the does bedding, that leads up to my other stand about 60 yards up on that hill where I assume he is bedding. if I were to hunt my stand by the does where I have recent rubs and the rubs are all clustered to together on 2 trees beside each other and they are all rubbed on the side facing the does bedding area which they enter from the north and the rubs are on the east end of the trees facing towards the bedding. would it be better to hunt my stand near the does in the morning of evening. ? and my stand by the bucks bedding better to hunt the evening of morning?
> 
> last time I sat down by the does I had them come in from the north and bed down no buck following at that point. leading up to the ridge. at this time in the year can I assume he is making random stops at all his rubs to mark his home range.?
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice on my multiple questions.


Earlier on in season like now, I tend to hunt close to doe bedding areas in the morning and bucks in the evening. By the beginning of November I just hunt doe areas until I feel the rut is petering out


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

First year using scents. would it be a good idea to put a little buck urine down on the ground at the rub ti try and get him a little pissed off like ones moving in on his line?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Carcher196 said:


> First year using scents. would it be a good idea to put a little buck urine down on the ground at the rub ti try and get him a little pissed off like ones moving in on his line?


Yeah but I'd also get some preorbital gland lure for on the licking branch over the scape, really increases the effectiveness of the set since they expect it to be there :wink:


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna sit right on a logging road tomorrow morning that the travel on and cross to get into the bedding it's a close spot to their travel roots but ill be sitting behind a fallen tree with a massive root system and as always try to be as scent free as possible. Can I use the a double drag right now with doe urine and buck urine? Or to soon for a double drag


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Or just hang 2 scent keys of doe urine and some buck urine around the run


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I wouldn't drag anything yet if it was me, just some plain buck urine and preorbital at the scape. In a couple weeks I'll use some of the heavy tarsal stuff on wicks and a couple weeks after that, or if I see what I believe is a hot doe, I'll use some estrous one wicks and dragged.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wasn't gonna use estrous just some plain old fresh doe urine from a local farm should be in today. Just for curious scent toward the bedding area of the does maybe try to big the buck in before he goes home up the hill


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

hartzell932 said:


> Up and in! Nice cool morning. Bumped a few out in the field on the way in which sucks but oh well. Good luck guys!


Happened to me this morning too.


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Nap time


----------



## tdonovan55 (Sep 23, 2013)

Saw one deer this morning guessing a doe, what ever it was, it was 65-70 yards out. Was windy this morning too here in 1B. Started my first mock scrape this morning in front of the trail camera, will see if anything happens. Think I may hit up a different spot this evening.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

davydtune said:


> I wouldn't drag anything yet if it was me, just some plain buck urine and preorbital at the scape. In a couple weeks I'll use some of the heavy tarsal stuff on wicks and a couple weeks after that, or if I see what I believe is a hot doe, I'll use some estrous one wicks and dragged.


I agree. Way too early to pull out any estrous scents yet. I wouldn't think about using them until about November 10th.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is there not an overall opinion here on AT and also among our fellow hunters that there are too few deer left in Pa? They aren't talking about the herd numbers in 39 other states they are talking about numbers in their home state. So how does adding more days help what many see as the main problem in Pa?


Do you then think there are too many hunters in PA, therefore lowering the herd numbers and if Sundays were open to hunting that would increase the amount of hunters and lower the deer population even more?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is there not an overall opinion here on AT and also among our fellow hunters that there are too few deer left in Pa? They aren't talking about the herd numbers in 39 other states they are talking about numbers in their home state. So how does adding more days help what many see as the main problem in Pa?
> 
> Harder from a phone but can be done. I was multi quoting on AT before the multi quote button existed...that is long before we were graced with your presence.



So you one of those that think bc you old that you know everything huh?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow, this thread is getting like the huntingpa forums :thumbs_do.

Why can't we just talk about our awesome days afield, instead of all the bickering all the time, geesh.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Wow, this thread is getting like the huntingpa forums :thumbs_do.
> 
> Why can't we just talk about our awesome days afield, instead of all the bickering all the time, geesh.


Agreed! I'm stoked to get out this evening! Will check back in with my observations from 5c.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was out this morning. A bit too windy here, but beautiful nonetheless. Was hoping to see the giant i saw yesterday evening. I did see 3 smaller bucks, largest of which was a 14-15" 8pt, that will be sweet in a few years. a doe and 2 yearlings but not close enough for a shot.

Hunting my place up in 3C this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

bkellybe said:


> Agreed! I'm stoked to get out this evening! Will check back in with my observations from 5c.


Good luck bro!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Yea lets try to keep this a hunting thread guys. If you want to talk mt lions or big foot go over to huntingpa


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Anybody have much success rattling in bucks? The buck to doe ratio in my area is all out of whack but I love trying to rattle. Haven't seen much success in years past but don't think it hurts my chances either. Any opinions experience out there? I'm in 5b and hunt almost exclusively on private land. I usually don't fire up my horns until the end of october, might try a few bouts next weekend when we get that cold front but we'll see what I observe between now and then with deer activity. 

On another note, anybody use scrape drippers at all? I usually take a natural approach with things like that but this year am trying a few drippers, having mixed results so far. 

Next tuesday and wednesday looking promising weather wise as the following weekend.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Pistolero17 said:


> Do you then think there are too many hunters in PA, therefore lowering the herd numbers and if Sundays were open to hunting that would increase the amount of hunters and lower the deer population even more?


A little off the subject, but as much as I would enjoy hunting 7 days a week, it is nice to let non-hunters have a hunter-free day in the woods since our season takes up the better part of 4 months. I'd like to see the blue law regarding Sunday liquor sales go-away, but I think it's good to give the deer and the woods one day off in seven.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mathias said:


> I was out this morning. A bit too windy here, but beautiful nonetheless. Was hoping to see the giant i saw yesterday evening. I did see 3 smaller bucks, largest of which was a 14-15" 8pt, that will be sweet in a few years. a doe and 2 yearlings but not close enough for a shot.
> 
> Hunting my place up in 3C this afternoon.


Sounds like you have a good property to hunt up there Mathias.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Can you please tell me how adding more days of hunting will improve our deer herd? Nobody EVER answers that question?


That is easy. It won't do anything to the deer herd. Tag allotment will effect the doe harvest while everyone still gets ONE buck tag. So can you tell me while you are in church and I'm hunting how me shooting a buck on Sunday would be any different than a Tuesday? You NEVER seem to acknowledge the answer. These are two separate issues


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

SwitchbckXT said:


> Anybody have much success rattling in bucks? The buck to doe ratio in my area is all out of whack but I love trying to rattle. Haven't seen much success in years past but don't think it hurts my chances either. Any opinions experience out there? I'm in 5b and hunt almost exclusively on private land. I usually don't fire up my horns until the end of october, might try a few bouts next weekend when we get that cold front but we'll see what I observe between now and then with deer activity.
> 
> On another note, anybody use scrape drippers at all? I usually take a natural approach with things like that but this year am trying a few drippers, having mixed results so far.
> 
> Next tuesday and wednesday looking promising weather wise as the following weekend.


I had better success with rattling and calling in general before human activity, pleasure walkers, and mountain bikers became common on the land I hunt. Since then, calling has not been as successful. I won't even bother with rattling now. I stick to a doe bleat can call and the Tru Talker grunt tube.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> So should decisions be made on what hunters want or what is best for the resource?





nicko said:


> What makes you think allowing Sunday hunting is not best for the resource (ie- the deer herd)? Are the deer herds decimated in the 39 states that allow Sunday hunting?


LTG has turned into a miserable troll on this forum. A constant contradiction..............


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> That is easy. It won't do anything to the deer herd. Tag allotment will effect the doe harvest while everyone still gets ONE buck tag. So can you tell me while you are in church and I'm hunting how me shooting a buck on Sunday would be any different than a Tuesday? You NEVER seem to acknowledge the answer. These are two separate issues


Yep, make adjustments to doe tag allocation numbers to offset the addition of 11 Sundays that would be available to hunt from mid September through mid December. It's not a difficult concept. Not sure why Sunday hunting is being made out to be so detrimental to the herd. I think hypothetical scare tactics are all some opponents of Sunday hunting have to throw out.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

SwitchbckXT said:


> Anybody have much success rattling in bucks? The buck to doe ratio in my area is all out of whack but I love trying to rattle. Haven't seen much success in years past but don't think it hurts my chances either. Any opinions experience out there? I'm in 5b and hunt almost exclusively on private land. I usually don't fire up my horns until the end of october, might try a few bouts next weekend when we get that cold front but we'll see what I observe between now and then with deer activity.
> 
> On another note, anybody use scrape drippers at all? I usually take a natural approach with things like that but this year am trying a few drippers, having mixed results so far.
> 
> Next tuesday and wednesday looking promising weather wise as the following weekend.



I use drippers but wont put them out for another couple weeks yet.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> LTG has turned into a miserable troll on this forum. A constant contradiction..............


If Sunday hunting was so bad for the deer herd, I would believe that at least some of the 39 states that currently allow it would be considering banning Sundays too. None are taking this route as far as I am aware.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Back to the OP's topic. :wink: I saw a big buck at 5:20 AM on my way in to work this morning, standing on the side of the road. I will be in a stand by 4:30 PM today, just not sure which one. I have four to choose from, three are funnel stands and one is agriculture in nature. One of the funnel stands has three P&Y class bucks in the area with one being the biggest I've seen in years, pushing 150. the problem there is they don't tend to use my area come October.......indecisive is an understatement


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

nicko said:


> Sounds like you have a good property to hunt up there Mathias.


Nick, I'm blessed with good properties to hunt both here and there.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I spooked two doe out of an orchard this morning on the way to my stand in the woods after sunrise. Saw two more doe breaking over the top of he mountain and angling away from me at about 75 yards at 8:45. I'm indecisive about this evvening's stand as well, since I've discovered other bowhunters have placed stands within 100 yards of EACH of mine.5C seems so crowded.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> I hear and read that but let's get back to that. Since you feel Sunday hunting will be detrimental to the herd, how are deer herds in the 39 states that do allow Sunday hunting? One would believe that if Sunday hunting was not good for the herd that more states would have bans on Sunday hunting too, correct?
> 
> So since you feel hunters should have a voice in things by saying there are not enough deer and Sunday hunting will hurt the herd, isn't this actually allowing hunters to get what they want, the very thing you appear to be against which is giving hunters a voice in the decision making process? Please correct me if my interpretation of your stance is incorrect. You ask many questions but don't make many actual statements that explain where you stand on these issues.


In my area the deer numbers are fine. I haven't complained about deer numbers but many do. That may be the case where they hunt? Too many people using their trigger fingers then pointing at others for their problem. 

I don't know how we can compare 39 other states to PA? Each state has unique issues. My point is that adding days will increase the harvest. Is that what we want?

What would I like? 

1. More management units
2. Private land only bonus tags for any area not in Special Regs
3. Mandatory reporting regardless of success
4. Less firearms days


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

They would have to cut the does tags down and allow younger bucks to grow and breed for increase population. deer management is key. doesn't help you will always have darn poachers.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> Back to the OP's topic. :wink: I saw a big buck at 5:20 AM on my way in to work this morning, standing on the side of the road. I will be in a stand by 4:30 PM today, just not sure which one. I have four to choose from, three are funnel stands and one is agriculture in nature. One of the funnel stands has three P&Y class bucks in the area with one being the biggest I've seen in years, pushing 150. the problem there is they don't tend to use my area come October.......indecisive is an understatement


Let see pics


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> That is easy. It won't do anything to the deer herd. Tag allotment will effect the doe harvest while everyone still gets ONE buck tag. So can you tell me while you are in church and I'm hunting how me shooting a buck on Sunday would be any different than a Tuesday? You NEVER seem to acknowledge the answer. These are two separate issues


So if we add more days of hunting more bucks won't get shot? I realize that we can manipulate antlerless harvest with tag allocations but EVERYBODY has a buck tag. Seems to me if we have more days more bucks die? My opinion is we need to shoot less bucks.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> LTG has turned into a miserable troll on this forum. A constant contradiction..............


Where did I troll? I like asking questions because I learn more about how people think and reason.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I never rattle, did once and spooked a buck that I could see about 200yds away.

Have had really good success with drippers using active scrape in it on my mock scrapes.

Ltg go hunting and report how it went. Take all your other bs back over to huntingpa


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

LetThemGrow said:


> In my area the deer numbers are fine. I haven't complained about deer numbers but many do. That may be the case where they hunt? Too many people using their trigger fingers then pointing at others for their problem.
> 
> I don't know how we can compare 39 other states to PA? Each state has unique issues. My point is that adding days will increase the harvest. Is that what we want?


If what you said were true that would be one thing, but studies have shown that tag allocations, not season lengths dictate number of deer killed. That was one of the main things looked at before changing from our old 3 day gun antlerless season to the now concurrent in some WMU's for 2 weeks and others for 1 week seasons. Are deer numbers ideal in every part of PA? Not at all. Some WMU's have too few deer, others just the right amount of deer and some still have more deer than is healthy. This is why I would advocate a yearly deer management plan rather than a 5 or 10 year plan. I believe biologist need to get a better grasp of deer numbers and adjust tags accordingly. Also, as a whole bowhunters kill a much lesser percentage of deer than do gun hunters. There is no good reason why bowhunters, especially on private land, shouldn't legally be allowed to hunt on Sundays. If they want to keep the No Sunday Hunting on places like State Parks or other public land that is heavily used by non hunters that would be one thing, but they really shouldn't have any control over whether or not I would rather be in a treestand on Sunday mornings on private land or wasting my time listening to a bunch of nonsense. You choose how you want to spend your Sundays and I will respect your freedom to make that choice and ask for the same free choice in return. For those of us who work daylight hours Mon-Fri and only get 7 Saturdays to hunt and whatever vacation time our jobs allow us to take it sure would be nice to spend 1 more day a week enjoying the sport we pour our times, sweat and money into. 

I am stuck at work right now, but looks like the forecast for tomorrow morning is mid 40's with a SW wind. I don't think I could ask for a better weather day as long as the rain holds off. I will hunt the spot I have gotten the best buck on camera tomorrow morning and then head to another spot where I have 3 shooters on camera in the afternoon. Then off to a small piece of private land to hunt Sunday in Ohio


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I would really like to figure out how we could limit the poaching issue that plagues our state. Is it spotlighting? Is it that fines too small? Is it people afraid to get involved?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Ok I've read enough bs :aero: I'm leaving work directly and am hitting the woods  Will report back later :thumbs_up


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Where did I troll? I like asking questions because I learn more about how people think and reason.


You don't add anything of your own, you argumentatively comment on other peoples posts = Trolling


----------



## schlep1967 (Feb 2, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> I would really like to figure out how we could limit the poaching issue that plagues our state. Is it spotlighting? Is it that fines too small? Is it people afraid to get involved?


Not spotlighting. It is like any other crime, simple disrespect of laws and the entitlement mentality. Part of it is "real deer hunters" i.e. traditional rifle hunters feeling the archers are being catered to with the long earlier season. Case in point, Saturday October 5th, first day of archery season this year. Remember how warm it was? I had the bedroom window open. That window faces the farm I hunt on. At 1:50 AM two rifle shots. Suprisingly nobody has seen the big buck that has been there since mid August. At 1:50 AM it is already illegal to be out spotting.


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

zonic said:


> A little off the subject, but as much as I would enjoy hunting 7 days a week, it is nice to let non-hunters have a hunter-free day in the woods since our season takes up the better part of 4 months. I'd like to see the blue law regarding Sunday liquor sales go-away, but I think it's good to give the deer and the woods one day off in seven.


Great... let's make that day Monday or Tuesday... AND make them display a current HUNTING LICENSE if they are on STATE GAME LANDS.... They were not purchased for horses, hikers, or bird watchers..... Tomorrow is the first of maybe 3 Saturday afternoons I will get out. Weather is gonna suck.... I work 6 days a week and having Sunday to hunt would be really nice!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I hear you. If I only hunted State Game Lands, and worked every day but Sunday, I might feel the same. Hadn't looked at it that way. We couldn't really pick one day in seven that would suit everyone. And we can't have separate rules for private land and state game land. I'm more p*ssed at the lack of consideration of other hunters I encounter in the woods around here, than I've ever been at the PGC.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

The fear of God no longer has a role in politics. This old blue law needs to go. Do these organizations look familiar? 

http://sundayhunting.org/coalition/


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Charman03 said:


> I never rattle, did once and spooked a buck that I could see about 200yds away.
> 
> Have had really good success with drippers using active scrape in it on my mock scrapes.
> 
> Ltg go hunting and report how it went. Take all your other bs back over to huntingpa


Charman, i had the same experience. I rattled to a nice mature shooter buck and he ran off like he was on fire! Only bucks I've ever rattled in are youngsters feeling their oats.
Seems so many are versed in HPA forums :thumbs_up


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

The rattle call has been my favorite in only my few years Archery hunting. Throw a grunt in while rattling and you have a great combo. Last year I rattled and literally 2 minutes later a big buck came charging in at me snorting. I have no doubt it was the call. Then I missed him low...


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

You guys with these monster bucks must have farm deer. Where I hunt an 8 pointer is very big. And I'd rather harvest a 5 or 6 point than see it belly up on the side of the interstate. We really only have 'mountain' deer where I hunt. It's challenging. 2 more days!


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Charman, i had the same experience. I rattled to a nice mature shooter buck and he ran off like he was on fire! Only bucks I've ever rattled in are youngsters feeling their oats.
> Seems so many are versed in HPA forums :thumbs_up


I'm not an expert by any means, but I honestly wouldn't even consider rattling if I have a buck in field of view. Maybe if he's hundred of yards away. If he's within a hundred, a real low grunt call, with as little movement as possible. I hunt from the ground and have had excellent hunts using only a grunt call and rattle bag. Never any luck on can bleat.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sitting over my big plot upstate. Sunny spot so I'm warm. While dressing on the deck a doe and a fork horn walked thru plot. I chased them off. Promising start...


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Up in 5c. Wind is all over the place right now. Good luck to those out.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

There's an 8pt 35 yards off my deck eating apples!


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Wishin I was aloft right now...stupid first aid class that I don't even need but must have for college lol
They won't accept my ski patrol cert and credentials


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Ha nice I would take an 8pt sighting about now


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is a thought. Except for rifle season for deer I would have no problem if there was no hunting Monday and Tuesday and give me Sunday to hunt.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good weather tonight...hopefully moves the deer a bit, the neighbors quads aren't helping the hunt...at least the squirrels are providing entertainment for now


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jacks&opie said:


> Here is a thought. Except for rifle season for deer I would have no problem if there was no hunting Monday and Tuesday and give me Sunday to hunt.


Me and you already had this conversation at work..... I'm all for it


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Farmer needs to get that corn down soon! Haha 

Definitely a nice night so far. Starting to cool off.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

tony21 said:


> Good weather tonight...hopefully moves the deer a bit, the neighbors quads aren't helping the hunt...at least the squirrels are providing entertainment for now


Neighbors quads won't stop here either sounds like they are having a motorcross race. Should be a good night tho weathers pretty good


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Doe in the cut corn


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Jacks&opie said:


> Here is a thought. Except for rifle season for deer I would have no problem if there was no hunting Monday and Tuesday and give me Sunday to hunt.


As always, there will never be an answer for everyone. Monday and Tuesdays are my days off, what's good for you would be the worst for me. Sunday hunting isn't an issue with over harvest. Too many doe tags is way more the issue then anything. There used to be more hunters in the woods and used to be more of the "drive" style hunting but less doe tags. Had way more deer then now.


----------



## davepfb (Jan 16, 2012)

My dad got home from work late today so he just ran to the end of the road sitting on the ground. He say by one of my trail cams that we have been seeing a decent buck on. Around 530 he hears something coming and he looks behind him and my crazy lunatic neighbor was walking through the woods. Soon enough my dad figures what is this guy doing and grabs him phone to take a video. The guy walked right up to my trail cam and took it, dad got it all on video but didn't say a work because the guy is a nut and tried to kill himself and his wife not long ago. He hid the camera in the weeds for some reason so when he left my dad went to grabbed it. Called the cops and they say they didn't even want to see the video and don't think they can do anything about it. He stole one last year and idk why the guy is just crazy. But why not just keep doing it when the cops can't do anything


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Had approx a dozen deer tonight. A spike came out into plot next to me and was tickling some branches nearby. He unfortunately kept all the does away with his antics. only deer that came close were 2 buck fawns. The larger buck never came into plot. I thought this was the night for a doe. Maybe in the morning. Full moon now.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

tony21 said:


> Good weather tonight...hopefully moves the deer a bit, the neighbors quads aren't helping the hunt...at least the squirrels are providing entertainment for now


Deer like quads! they are curious of the sound. Let me tell you a story about *******.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a big doe that I got pretty close and was gonna take if she entered my shooting lane but never happened. Got her in with fawn bleats. Saw 4 pt out in the corn which I initially thought was a doe do so I hit some bleats he wondered over. Once I saw he was a buck I did a couple short little grunts and he got real frisky and trotted right over to my stand. Pretty cool. He is definitely fixing to get his ass whooped soon haha. 

Nice night though. Going to try a field edge tomorrow night.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Been out 4 times and haven't even seen a deer since the first day of the season


----------



## Aspade17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Saw a real big 4 point tonight, he fed to about 30 yards right before dark. He was the only deer i saw all evening


----------



## fmf979 (Nov 8, 2009)

nicko said:


> If Sunday hunting was so bad for the deer herd, I would believe that at least some of the 39 states that currently allow it would be considering banning Sundays too. None are taking this route as far as I am aware.


If sunday hunting is bad for the herd the Pa game commission would be all for it! All you need to do is tell them this argument and it will be a done deal.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

had some perty good mid day movement today almost closed the deal the young bucks sure are starting to get excited up here lots of scrapes popping up found 5 fresh ones this morning well back at it all day tomorrow also good luck to you guys.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Temp for tomorrow morning is supposed to be great, like 44 degrees at sunup. But the wind direction is going to be all over the place. I'm just going to have to get in my stand and hope for the best.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup nicko should be a frosty morning here its already down to 40 good luck tomorrow .


nicko said:


> Temp for tomorrow morning is supposed to be great, like 44 degrees at sunup. But the wind direction is going to be all over the place. I'm just going to have to get in my stand and hope for the best.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Saw 3 small buck & 5 doe this morning(28 yards), and 120" & 130" together with 3 doe this evening(34 yards). Heading for Ohio in the morning, if my son doesn't have to work. Another week, they should be getting fired up, saw lots of fresh scrapes today...all in the woods.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Heading out to PA tomorrow. Haven't seen one buck yet in Jersey. I've always seen something by this late in the season. Hope PA never goes to unlimited doe and wipes out the herd like they did here. Maybe the muzzleloader hunters will stir up the pot tomorrow. 
Good luck!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Got in one of my stands in the hardwoods this morning. Real windy but still good to be out. Saw a total of five deer three doe including one piepald and two bucks. One buck was just a little forkhorn and the other a legal buck but with a screwed up rack. Great on one side crap on the other. Could have drawn down and shot any one of them but they all got a pass. The bucks were half heartedly chasing those does and were stopping to butt heads with each other but surely not in full fledged rut just yet. Soon, very soon, things will get interesting. Every buck I have seen so far has a dark rack, no bright white ones to be seen yet.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Charman03 said:


> Ltg go hunting and report how it went. Take all your other bs back over to huntingpa


I've never been on hunting PA? And I saw 10 antlerless and an 8 tonight.


----------



## tdonovan55 (Sep 23, 2013)

Saw one doe this morning and six doe tonight out of two different stands. Still holding off for the buck.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

OctoberAssassin said:


> Deer like quads! they are curious of the sound. Let me tell you a story about *******.


They love em..They rode til dusk about 200 yd from me, just bucks everywhere chasin em. Im thinkin Bout bringing tresspassing signs closer so the quads push the boundries and being all these 180s out of cover to investigate


----------



## rwb16 (Jun 16, 2011)

nice deer


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had a 4pt 3 does and 2 fawns at 10 yards should have taken a doe but I was waiting for a bigger buck that never showed. Also didn't wanna spook them out of bedding area this soon. I don't know if I should kick myself for not taking a doe or not


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I saw lots of squirrels, a flock of turkeys and finally around 9:30 I saw a spike and fork horn. Checked my camera and in 2 weeks just one decent 2 1/2 year old 8 point. I moved the camera to the opposite ridge from where I was sitting in my climber this morning. I made a mock scrape about 20 yards from my hang on stand over there. I will probably hunt that stand next weekend if the wind is right. I am hoping this rain they are calling for holds off this afternoon and I finally get to hunt a stand where I had 3 shooters on camera during the summer.


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw a small 6pt at about 915 this morning followed by some aholes driving deer with smoke poles on the gamelands.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Had one 25 yards behind me at 6:45 but it was too dim to see tell what it was. It backed out and hung around above me til 7:00 and started to come my way but the wind shifted. That deer must have blown about 10 times. I could feel the wind direction change and knew it wouldn't be good. Had a spike come in and feed 25 yards away for about 15 minutes. About 8:00, a 5 point came in and walked directly beneath my stand. When he got about 60-70 yards directly upwind of me, I could smell his funk clear as day. There is no mistaking that buck musk.

Fun morning for the exception of getting winded but it was exciting.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

That moon was freakin bright this morning. I had a pair of little button bucks visit me at 7:30. They chomped acorns around the base of my tree for 10-15 minutes before proceeding out to meet up with a doe or two I caught at about 75yrds out. Later on two of the deer came back in to about 50 and bedded down. Assumed it was the BBs but couldn't tell for sure. Saw some other deer moving through the thick stuff. Was nice to be out, seeing some stuff..


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Hunted Pa. this morning....I saw 2 yearling does, heard some more in the dark...but never saw them.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

was just driving around to see how many people were out and decided to drive past one of my spots. saw a 4 point feeding on acorns on the boarder of the property. orange army is out big time so im going to leave a little early to see if anything gets bumped my way. hopefully with all the pressure the big one i keep seeing out in the field stays in the woods this time for a shot.


----------



## Turk745 (Feb 10, 2008)

Shot a big doe at 8:00 this morning. Had deer walking all around my tree 40 minutes before daylight. 
The one I shot was responding to a few fawn bleats. Came right out into the open.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Had a nice big floppy eared nanny come in last night all by herself, no fawns. Decided to take her and had her at 20 yards then at 35 yards but she either was at a good angle but behind brush or was in the open but facing or quartering towards me So I just said "until next time" :wink: Was out this morning and saw no deer but did smoke a yote  Now it's pouring


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Murphy's law want a doe and there ta spike and a 6pt in front of me.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning jumped a doe walking in then about 945 had a deer I call thumper he's a 3 year old 6pt that we get trail cams of all the time he broke his leg first year and we have been pretty illusive he walked in 20 yards from me bedded down behind brush then after 10 mins got up and disappeared never gave me a clear shot


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Just had 3 big ole longbeards come by. Too bad no fall turkey where I'm at.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

Wish I was out this weekend Large proposal for work has to be done this weekend not something I like making a habit of 20 hours in the office on a weekend in October.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

We still have a little while before the big bucks start making mistakes. I saw 8 doe this morning and 3 small bucks, nothing worth ending my season for. The sign is starting to pop-up (larger rubs, scrapes, etc.) 

Almost felt like rifle season today with how many people were walking around with muzzleloaders. Okay you're right, it will never be THAT bad but I'm looking forward to the end of this overlap.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a nice night. Saw 8 doe, a 6 point and then a nice 8 came and cleared house on my field corner. He was chasing doe pretty aggressively. No shot possible but I would have taken him. First shooter I've seen this season.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah saw two small buck pushing does this morning. The youngsters are getting ready


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Young bucks are acting real crazy, couldn't believe how aggressive they were today


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I had to swerve around a 6-point standing in the middle of the road this morning at 5:45am.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

...he was standing cautiously at the edge of the cornfield pointed in.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Isn't it great to be sitting on a perfect hunting morning reading about hunting? Thanks so much for the blue law Pennsylvania.

Oh . . yesterday I had a nice 8 pt and a 4 pt grunting, making scrapes, and sparring under me for over an hour. Could not get a shot at the 8 pt.


----------



## tdonovan55 (Sep 23, 2013)

Weather was terrible here in NW PA. I saw 2 doe and a 4 point before I had to quit, wind broke my tree umbrella, it was all out down pour. But deer were moving to cover.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you werent out last night, you missed out, there were deer EVERYWHERE. Any place there was green food, they were in it.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

jlh42581 said:


> If you werent out last night, you missed out, there were deer EVERYWHERE. Any place there was green food, they were in it.


Your killin me. Had the grandkid over last night so I stayed in. Went to get a pizza around 5:00 and saw a huge buck chasing a doe in a field on the same road my house is on. Wish I had been out.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw 20+ for the second time this season. This time though they were on public except for seven. I had THREE times that I shouldve had shots. 1: I was way back in an SGL and came up on 6 and a buck in a field. They were on posted I didnt shoot. I left there and went to a food plot in the back of an sgl that I knew about they had been feeding in, clover. As soon as I got to where I could shoot the wind busted me, no wind all day till I stepped in that opening. I came back out as it was getn dark and there by the truck was another group with a buck in an area I had never seen them. They saw me first.

I then left and on the way home they were even standing in peoples yards right next to their houses eating. Im talking in areas where they have 10s of 1000s of acres to roam. Anywhere it was green, they were in it.

I made a note in my journal. If it rains and the wind is less then 10mph youd be a fool not to hunt green fields.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Billy H said:


> Your killin me. Had the grandkid over last night so I stayed in. Went to get a pizza around 5:00 and saw a huge buck chasing a doe in a field on the same road my house is on. Wish I had been out.


As a man who loved his grandfather more than words could ever explain you did the right thing. Id trade every deer hunt in the world to spend another day with that man.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a nice buck Friday night come by. No shot. He was tearing up 2 scrapes.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

jlh- I planted clover in my large plot this summer after my other crop failed. Clover is amazing! I wish it had been planted earlier as they have hammered it. Friday & last evening my quest for a doe was thwarted by a young buck that thinks he owns the plot. Harassed/chased off every mature doe i wanted to shoot :angry:


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its amazing how on the clover they are. Walking right through acorns to get to it.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> jlh- I planted clover in my large plot this summer after my other crop failed. Clover is amazing! I wish it had been planted earlier as they have hammered it. Friday & last evening my quest for a doe was thwarted by a young buck that thinks he owns the plot. Harassed/chased off every mature doe i wanted to shoot :angry:



Good news is you shouldnt have to plant it again for five years. You could frost overseed if you want. You mow it, it gets thicker... its like herpes, the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

UnsanityINC said:


> You guys with these monster bucks must have farm deer. Where I hunt an 8 pointer is very big. And I'd rather harvest a 5 or 6 point than see it belly up on the side of the interstate. We really only have 'mountain' deer where I hunt. It's challenging. 2 more days!


'mountain' deer are tough been their


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

jlh42581 said:


> Good news is you shouldnt have to plant it again for five years. You could frost overseed if you want. You mow it, it gets thicker... its like herpes, the gift that keeps on giving.


No more seed needed. It's dense as can be. The fact that it's a perennial is what convinced me to plant it, since I'm not there all the time. 
On a side note my native warm season grasses are really coming in thanks to heat and lack of rain late summer. Should be 4 acres of good bedding cover for the deer and other wildlife in a few years.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I haven't seen a deer on stand since the first day. If I can't find some private land or a lease next year and be stuck hunting mountain state land I may just hunt Ohio only and not Pa. I love hunting and love being in a tree. But sitting for 2 weeks and no matter where you set up or how good the sign looks around food sources and still not seeing a single deer really gets old. Sorry for the whine fest. I usually have one a season LOL . I'm better now :smile: .


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I haven't seen a deer on stand since the first day. If I can't find some private land or a lease next year and be stuck hunting mountain state land I may just hunt Ohio only and not Pa. I love hunting and love being in a tree. But sitting for 2 weeks and no matter where you set up or how good the sign looks around food sources and still not seeing a single deer really gets old. Sorry for the whine fest. I usually have one a season LOL . I'm better now :smile: .



I feel your pain! I hunt in SE PA and while there are alot of deer down here the small property i hunt borders gamelands. Its tough bc all of the pressure most of these deer go nocturnal but with the shift in weather and the rut being pretty close things will change. They do every year for me at least and i dont see alot of deer till around halloween every year.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

hartzell932 said:


> I feel your pain! I hunt in SE PA and while there are alot of deer down here the small property i hunt borders gamelands. Its tough bc all of the pressure most of these deer go nocturnal but with the shift in weather and the rut being pretty close things will change. They do every year for me at least and i dont see alot of deer till around halloween every year.


I think that will be the case. I have also seen more guys than ever hunting this year and I keep trying to go farther back in. But I think the increased pressure is the problem. I have been seeing rubs and scrapes popping up so I am looking forward to being in the woods a couple weeks from now.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I got all settled into my afternoon stand around 3:45 yesterday and there was a light rain and it was quite windy. As time went on the rain and wind both picked up. From about 5-5:30PM it poured. Luckily my feet and upper body stayed dry due to my good boots and jacket. My head and legs did get soaked, but I stuck it out hoping once the rain let up the deer would be on their feet and hit the fields next to where I was set up. Unfortunately I sat until dark and didn't see a deer. The weather today looks much better all day. Thanks to those religious folks for our idiotic blue laws that do not let us hunt on Sundays. Luckily, I have a property in Ohio I can hunt, so I am off to try and shoot a bruiser there this afternoon. Hoping the wind dies down a bit.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

didnt get to go yesterday .......


because it was so windy in my area i figured the deer wouldnt be moving in the daylight.........what an idiot i am LOL


on my way to pick up my son who had stayed overnight at his moms.....there were deer everywhere at like 6:15pm right out in the open in the daylight 


as jlh42581 said, anywhere it was green there were deer in it!!!



yesterday evening had that "yellow" tinted light in the evening,made everything look like you were looking through yellow shooting glasses.


does anyone else think that this had something to do with the increased deer movement?


----------



## big buddha (Mar 31, 2008)

setting up a ground blind today for my first solo PA hunt tomorrow. Finally got permission on 120 acres a few weeks ago and this will be my first chance to get out. haven't hunted PA in about 3 years.


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello All,
Never posted on this site but figured I should after taking my first archery deer on Friday evening. I hunt public land so it's pretty tough finding deer without having other hunters finding you. Shot this doe at a little more than 35 yards quartering away. I practice out to 50 yards for 3D and field do I felt comfortable taking the shot. She ran about 75 yds and that was all she wrote. Went out last night to the same tree but no luck. Lots of sign around but lots of wind and walking pumpkins shorting at everything brown. Good luck to all.


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice shot Keneur2babi and congrats on your first deer


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

I use G5 expandable and they obviously do the job from the condition of the ribs and lungs. For some reason though the arrow went through the chest cavity and was stuck before it could complete the pass through. My bow was chrono'ed at 309 so I assume that it should have a problem with complete pass throughs even at that distance.


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Got rained out in PA last night. Good thing I hunt NY. didn't see a thing this morning but still a good day in the woods.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Was out this morning scouting around and trimming a few branches. I checked out a mock scrape I made quick last night when I was heading to my stand and it got hit up already. I just threw up a cam over it. Nice size print.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

the weather is going to change going into the rest of the month, things will get more interesting for sure.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

only had a spike come through yesterday, very disappointing. on a better note got 5 more days of work until my week off. I'll be spending it upstate where my dad was this weekend, he got rained out yesterday though. when he was out trimming branches for a stand he said our property is covered with rubs and scrapes.


----------



## Dean W (Feb 23, 2010)

Haven't seen a deer yet...


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

No acorns is making it tough.Spent more time hunting for hunting locations so far this season.The camera showed some promise in new location.Now I have to wait till Friday to get out in the morning.God do I miss the acorns!


----------



## conimire (Aug 15, 2013)

Seen a few bucks from the stand, and we were lucky enough to find oaks that produced acorns here in Bradford Co.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Son & I went out to hang a couple of stands late this morning. This past week I posted my experience with the largest buck I've ever had the pleasure of seeing while out bowhunting. Today we went to the property to hang a stand to cover the other side of the field depending upon the wind. There were two average bucks fighting about 60yds away near the chosen stand location. Never saw us, and the one drove the other off. We continued on towards the spot. A mature doe jumped up from high grass where she was obviously bedded. She was immediately and closely followed by the big buck. He stuck to her like glue. I have never seen a mature shooter buck of this caliber tending a doe this early in the season. We walked over to where he and the doe were bedded and the odor was overwhelming! 
I know where we'll be tomorrow.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Good stuff! Things could start getting interesting.


----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you tyepsu


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to say u just for home from moving a ladder stand. And the entire time I was hanging strapping the top fast and attaching my bow holder. I smells something like my buck urine just kept getting random whiffs. It close


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I kept thinking maybe my bottle of buck urine go on it but its closed and sealed in two bags. And wasnt near me. Just kept smelling in every so often was weird. But I didn't have a 4pt grunt at a herd of doe with fawns continuously Saturday morning


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

My season so far, My stand was taken down and stacked at the bottom of the tree with one of MY no trespassing signs on top of the pile
 Yesterday had to call pagc due to muzzle loader hunter shooting a nice buck, once again on my prop.
Im seeing a lot of doe but the first shooter buck ive seen was shot yesterday by that camo wearing, muzzle loading, trespassing, POS.

Sorry just my small rant, im done now, back to hunting.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Carcher196 said:


> I kept thinking maybe my bottle of buck urine go on it but its closed and sealed in two bags. And wasnt near me. Just kept smelling in every so often was weird. But I didn't have a 4pt grunt at a herd of doe with fawns continuously Saturday morning


Yay I'm not going crazy. Had the same thing sat morning. A real musty smell like urine. I kept getting random whiffs of it for about 20 min. Weird.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

What do you guys use in you mock scrapes


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

ollie6x47 said:


> My season so far, My stand was taken down and stacked at the bottom of the tree with one of MY no trespassing signs on top of the pile
> Yesterday had to call pagc due to muzzle loader hunter shooting a nice buck, once again on my prop.
> Im seeing a lot of doe but the first shooter buck ive seen was shot yesterday by that camo wearing, muzzle loading, trespassing, POS.
> 
> Sorry just my small rant, im done now, back to hunting.




i hate hearing stuff like this.


did they at least catch the guy???????


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Ryanp019 said:


> What do you guys use in you mock scrapes





our own urine  its the best and freshest there is.


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

After I saw the guy dragging the buck, my buddy went and got his license plate and a lot of cell phone pics. We kept him there. The warden was very quick to get there and took all his info. Im hoping after he gets his fine that he wont be back. I have only had this property for 2 years, its 11acres, not a huge plot but I bought it so I would always have a place to hunt. Sold my Harley to afford it.


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

I had two doe in the field in front of my house this morning and a six point chased them up and down the field three times in an hour. The bucks nose was on the ground the whole time. The good stuff is coming soon and the crappy weather this week should get the bucks moving.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Now that you mention it I've also smelled the must buck scent when I didn't have any on me.. I thought It was just me. Saw a doe with triplet buttons yesterday. She had me pinned down I can say that nose jammer works. She didn't wind me but she knew something wasn't right.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

6bloodychunks said:


> our own urine  its the best and freshest there is.


This


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Elk county was hot today went up to see the elk and the bulls were pushing cows around and got to see 3 bulls scraping around for about an hour


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

This week I think it's going to start bringing the bigger bucks out from the night and start making slight mistakes leading up to the rut it's def firing off pre rut now


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Any of you guys run decoys here in PA? They seem to work decent? I'm kicking around the idea of buying one if I can sneak it by the wife!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

A guy posted this on Hunting Pa. A buck worked over his target. Seems like maybe decoys work lol.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Ha nice! That looks like the guys 3d target! Maybe I will try throwing mine out there in the next couple weeks although one side has painted vitals. Kinda looks like that one is painted on left side as well.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well I cam real close to getting a shot at one of my target bucks on Friday night. Got in the tree by quarter to five and was getting discouraged when at 6:25 I heard then saw a tall 6 pointer working his way towards me in the creek. He proceeded to walk within 3 yards of the base of my tree of my and moved on. I have pics of him from this year and last year and is one of the biggest bodied two year olds I have seen. I sat for ten more minutes and couldn't see good so I climbed down. As I was getting my pack together, stand still on the tree, I here a deer walking in real close. I look over and there is the buck starting to make a scrape 15 yards from me. I know this deer and have three years of pic of him. He then notices me and starts to back out and move on and all I could do is watch. He def didn't smell me but he new something was off. So I head back in the morning hoping to get him coming back to bed. With the north wind I set up on the south of the trail I expect him to use and wait for light. 7:26 I look down the hill and see deer crossing the creek. it's a buck but not who I was hoping for. Of course this deer walk to within 5 feet of me and then got spooked when he noticed me out of place. He moved on without smelling me but snorted a bit and then went on. three buck in 4 hours of sitting. One thing I noticed was the smell of the big buck. He was pungent with rut smell as he passed me up wind.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Been a rocky season so far. My summit was stolen right off my woodpile the night before opening day. Had to buy a new one and assemble it, so I missed opening morning. Saw a good buck opening day at 510 pm, along with a couple does and a fawn. 10-7 AM, had 4 deer under me, a 3-point, two does and a fawn. Gave them a pass, although I was gonna take the lone doe at first. I've only seen a single doe since then, no shot. Kinda discouraging. I hunt every day too (except Sundays of course).

Are any of you guys using estrous scents yet?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was hoping the apparent early doe was still in the area of my stand with the big guy in tow. So far an uneventful morning...


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

It was brisk when I left, 32. Debated calling off. Nice when youre the only one in the company that hunts.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> If you werent out last night, you missed out, there were deer EVERYWHERE. Any place there was green food, they were in it.


Not in my neck of the woods. Was a straight down pour for like 6 hrs and nothing was moving.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1788209

Son's buddy this morning BUcks Co.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> I haven't seen a deer on stand since the first day. If I can't find some private land or a lease next year and be stuck hunting mountain state land I may just hunt Ohio only and not Pa. I love hunting and love being in a tree. But sitting for 2 weeks and no matter where you set up or how good the sign looks around food sources and still not seeing a single deer really gets old. Sorry for the whine fest. I usually have one a season LOL . I'm better now :smile: .


same here! i have not seen a horn and its getting old planning on moving to game lands if something dont not change soon. i am seeing some doe .


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

nice buck! Mathias


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

AWESOME buck, thats the caliber I am after


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1788209
> 
> Son's buddy this morning BUcks Co.


Beautiful buck, especially for Pa.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

That's an awesome buck! I may have to bag work early and try to get out tonight now!


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Takin my son out again this afternoon. The field by one of our spots had the herd of 8 does in it another group of the doe and 2 buck. The one buck was using his nose a little..the other was feeding without a care in the world. No doe tag for that spot so a buck hunting we will go!


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

My Washington County buck.. This past Friday morning. I posted separate story.. "Danielle's Buck".
My first 10pt and first buck with double brow tines.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

moto138 said:


> My Washington County buck.. This past Friday morning. I posted separate story.. "Danielle's Buck".
> My first 10pt and first buck with double brow tines.


Nice -- double BT's. Congrats.

I saw two bucks sparring last night in a neighbors back yard. Saw 2 more at 6AM this morning heading into the corn. Didn't see nothing but the squirrels in the woods this morning.


----------



## AlexisAJ (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice bucks, i'm hoping to get out tonight after work.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

nice buck. I have to say Rutting activity is here. I got musk in the air sunday setting a treestand. Saturday morning I had a young 4 pt tending grunt a heard of does going to the bedding area. im hoping to get out this week tomorrow or wed. and im gonna get a little more aggressive with my calling now that I saw that 4pt being aggressive. should have the big boys up and active here soon. might even try my new stand set on the outskirts of the bedding area I set sunday, might climb in there Wednesday or so


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep the kids are getting fired up for sure and that will kick a few big boys in the rear and get them moving. I think the first week of November will be outstanding for big buck movement :wink:


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have not seen much rut activity here in SW PA and it seems my deer sightings are down from the last few years. I am hoping once the end of October/beginning of November roll around I will start seeing more deer including the target bucks I have on camera. I have off November 8th through the end of season. I also have another sick haha day to use up. My job really frowns on us taking any time toward the last few days of a month off, so I am thinking either Friday November 1st or Monday November 4th. It has been discouraging not seeing many deer so far, but I am hoping that all changes here soon. All it takes is that one mistake by a buck and it will all be worth the time and effort.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I still have a week of vacation but I'm not using for deer season like I usually do, hopefully that doesn't bite me in the behind  Instead my dad and I are taking off the week of archery bear and are going to give it a go this year


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

I dont know, I have seen so much rut activity early this year. Big bucks are being spotted everywhere. People at work are telling me about the big bucks they have seen out in the open chasing and fighting. Two people saw two different car wrecks this morning and the culprits were big mature bucks. This weekend I saw two bucks chasing from my stand and a big boy chasing a doe in a field near my house. It's turning out to be a different kind of season here where I am hunting in Montgomery county. I hope things are still going this good when I am off first week of November. Wishing now I would have taken next week instead.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised to start seeing the big boys up about. this coming week/weekend


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

There are always some doe's that come in early and some that come in late. Its a bell curve. It doesnt just turn "on". Theres a peak conception date, thats consistent across the state.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah I always giggle to myself when someone act like the rut all starts on a certain day and is completely over with in a week.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

What call would work best in a situation that seems to have more bucks than does? I have gotten more pictures of bucks (mostly small 4pts, 3 different ones, and a nice 8pt.) than does. I haven't taken a buck on this property in 3 years because I haven't seen anything big enough even on my trail camera. When I say big enough I just mean legal. I usually don't use calls so I don't have much experience. Every day almost around 530pm the same 3-4 bucks keep coming through. Bigger 8pt only comes around at night.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

For me it's hard to beat a grunt tube at any time. Bucks use grunts in many many ways from rut grunts to social grunts.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

davydtune said:


> Yeah I always giggle to myself when someone act like the rut all starts on a certain day and is completely over with in a week.


Your probably referring to my post. Well go ahead and giggle away. Because I observed some very early heavy rut activity in my area does not mean I think the rut is all over in a week. My time off is preciouses to me and I like to be out during the most activity I can. You have to love this web site, chock full of deer biologist. Believe everything they read and see the pros do on TV, and can tell me whats happening in my area from 500 miles away. 

Sorry to screw up a good thread guys. I'll gladly back out now.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I havnt been out in over a week...its killin me. Was gonna hunt tomorrow but I'm sick as dog...figuers


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah there's no certain few days for each area every year. Its about being at that right place when a hot doe is in that area. The best rut days may not be best in all areas. I remember last year I had a day where I saw 10 different buck running crazy and only a few hills over my brother saw nothing all day. With that said I still like October 28th to November 8th time period


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

Sat this morning from sunrise to 1:30 pm. I saw no deer. None. I have trail cam pics, so I know they exist just not moving much today where I was. Buck sign is minimal so far. I only noticed one rub today. Interesting thing is I have more pictures of bucks than does. Usually there is a parade of ladies on the cameras. Not this year though. It will get better.


----------



## Normande72 (Feb 24, 2013)

hilltopper415 said:


> piebald, he was born around this area last year, i'm glad he stuck around and I hope no one shoots him!
> 
> View attachment 1726074


Nice big and healthy,one to let grow.


----------



## Normande72 (Feb 24, 2013)

Being western Pa raised, I'm wishing all you PA hunters big healthy deer, good luck Ladies, And gentlemen.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Just hunt and enjoy it lol get out as much as possible. Sit still, pray, an shoot a deer


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Billy H said:


> Your probably referring to my post. Well go ahead and giggle away. Because I observed some very early heavy rut activity in my area does not mean I think the rut is all over in a week. My time off is preciouses to me and I like to be out during the most activity I can. You have to love this web site, chock full of deer biologist. Believe everything they read and see the pros do on TV, and can tell me whats happening in my area from 500 miles away.
> 
> Sorry to screw up a good thread guys. I'll gladly back out now.


Lol! Actually no I wasn't referring to anyone's post. I was talking about what I hear from guys in my area when at the local shops, that's all. I wont presume anything about someone I don't talk to face to face. And I may not be a biologist but I'm a sportsman through and through. I've spent close to last thirty years hunting just about everything there is to hunt in PA, trap for everything there is to trap in PA, I just plain spend 100s of hours a year in the woods and I know what I've seen as to opposed to what I hear. Not so sure why you took such offense to my post, just my opinion which is based on my experiences. Nothing more


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Viper69 said:


> Yeah there's no certain few days for each area every year. Its about being at that right place when a hot doe is in that area. The best rut days may not be best in all areas. I remember last year I had a day where I saw 10 different buck running crazy and only a few hills over my brother saw nothing all day. With that said I still like October 28th to November 8th time period


Bingo :wink:


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Ended up getting out last night. Hunting field edge/treeline that I've been seeing buck harassing doe. Nothing going until about 10 min before shooting light when I see a doe running through the treeline into the field followed by what looked to be a decent 8pt. They ran a few circles around the field before he gave up and just stood there looking around. Too late to get anything going and zero response to grunts. Bunch more deer came into field around 6:45. Had the right action just a little later tonight. They had been moving in around 6pm previously.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh and I saw absolutely nothing last night but it was pretty windy up here.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Deer were in the greens here again last night. Very little acorns here. I got out for a whopping half hour. I walked into the woods at 6:15. I figured I would just drop down over a steep bank and watch a bottom as if I were in a treestand. Well, I just happend to be on a north facing point. With that south wind one came off the top, crossed the road and was 5 yards behind me. I was on the ground. She busted me.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

If I put up a new stand set Sunday around noon just outside a bedding area ya'll think its safe to sit in it tonight? or tomorrow?


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Carcher196 said:


> If I put up a new stand set Sunday around noon just outside a bedding area ya'll think its safe to sit in it tonight? or tomorrow?


Apparently you don't pay attention. Sunday is a day for deer to rest in PA. I hope you wore a sign that said you weren't hunting so the deer knew not to be afraid of you. Any other state, Sunday evening would have been fine.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Carcher196 said:


> If I put up a new stand set Sunday around noon just outside a bedding area ya'll think its safe to sit in it tonight? or tomorrow?


If you have the right wind and you weren't trudging around smelling like a nut sack then why not give it a whirl! Haha


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I usually let them set for a week or so. but I found a beauty of a spot and think it will be very productive as they head out of the bedding. And Yes of course I wore a sign so the deer would know I wasn't hunting, who doesn't when they hang a stand?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Lol!

If you have a good wind and can get in and out clean then I'd say go


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

vonfoust said:


> Apparently you don't pay attention. Sunday is a day for deer to rest in PA. I hope you wore a sign that said you weren't hunting so the deer knew not to be afraid of you. Any other state, Sunday evening would have been fine.


:wink: LOL!


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

That graph is nice to see thanks for posting that!

The bad thing is they end our season a bit early let us hunt through November and bring he season in later around mid October. That's be nice.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

PaHick said:


> That graph is nice to see thanks for posting that!
> 
> The bad thing is they end our season a bit early let us hunt through November and bring he season in later around mid October. That's be nice.


I think you have more luck before peak breeding. Once the does are ready to breed the bucks are gonna be locked down.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

A large old porcupine strolled by my tree stand just after 1st light at 10yds...I saw 5 doe and a flock of turkeys by the end of the day. I noticed some new scrapes on the way to the stand that weren't there the previous Saturday.

My dad had a mature doe in front of his stand at 15yds he passed on not long after 1st light. About a half hour later he saw a buck a good distance away in the powerline...he grunted to it and he eventually came in to about 50yds and stood searching for a bit, he seemed to know he should have seen the source of the grunting and eventually walked off the way he came in. He was a 7pt with roughly a 16in spread. My dad ended up seeing 12 doe and 1 buck by days end.

My brother-in-law got busted trying to draw on a doe...he saw 11 doe and 1 spike by days end. 

We saw only 1 deer on 1 of the previous 2 Saturdays and he was too far, that was a large 9pt i know any of us would love to have a closer look at. 

Definitely looking forward to this colder Saturday coming up.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

PaHick said:


> That graph is nice to see thanks for posting that!
> 
> The bad thing is they end our season a bit early let us hunt through November and bring he season in later around mid October. That's be nice.


Definitely agree with you to an extent... i usually see atleast a hot(or nearly there) doe or 2 with some boyfriends before archery is over...but it never it almost never fails, archery season wraps up and i go after fall turkey, take a guess at what i run into almost every year!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

davydtune said:


> Lol! Actually no I wasn't referring to anyone's post. I was talking about what I hear from guys in my area when at the local shops, that's all. I wont presume anything about someone I don't talk to face to face. And I may not be a biologist but I'm a sportsman through and through. I've spent close to last thirty years hunting just about everything there is to hunt in PA, trap for everything there is to trap in PA, I just plain spend 100s of hours a year in the woods and I know what I've seen as to opposed to what I hear. Not so sure why you took such offense to my post, just my opinion which is based on my experiences. Nothing more


It's all good. May be that I get a little jumpy sometimes. I too have hunted for over 30 years. Where I live now is in the middle of a very wooded area and I am lucky enough to observe deer activity daily, as I am sure many members here do. All this early rut activity is rare for my area. Usually happens weeks later.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

jayson2984 said:


> I think you have more luck before peak breeding. Once the does are ready to breed the bucks are gonna be locked down.


Can't say I blame em lol

I know I would rather get laid than run around and possibly get shot while chasing a girl


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

PaHick said:


> That graph is nice to see thanks for posting that!
> 
> The bad thing is they end our season a bit early let us hunt through November and bring he season in later around mid October. That's be nice.


Extending the season into the rut would mean more bucks killed correct? Is that what we want in PA, more buck kills?

Lets see, you've got 6 weeks of statewide archery. Then you've got the archery season after Christmas. There is also extended archery antlerless seasons in Special Regs areas. How much time do you think you need?


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Right now I have November 8th-16th scheduled off work. I am trying to decide if I should switch it and take November 4th-11th off instead. I know both times are typically good for seeing bucks on their feet, but does anyone think one of those times is better than the other? I am in SW PA. 

LetThemGrow... bowhunters make up a small percentage of the overall deer kill each year. Also, the kill is determined moreso by tag allocations than by season length. I would like to see our season start the beginning of October and run through the end of gun season statewide, but adjust doe tag allocations every year to try and have deer numbers near their ideal carrying capacity, make all regulations consistent (no exceptions for juniors, seniors, military, etc.) including the 3 up rule statewide for bucks. From my experience growing up hunting north central PA and now living and hunting outside Pittsburgh, the western WMU's produce bigger bucks consistently. I believe the tighter antler restrictions play a large part in that.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> Extending the season into the rut would mean more bucks killed correct? Is that what we want in PA, more buck kills?
> 
> Lets see, you've got 6 weeks of statewide archery. Then you've got the archery season after Christmas. There is also extended archery antlerless seasons in Special Regs areas. How much time do you think you need?


Think he said start the season later to end it later. That would give same amount of time hunting.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Billy H said:


> It's all good. May be that I get a little jumpy sometimes. I too have hunted for over 30 years. Where I live now is in the middle of a very wooded area and I am lucky enough to observe deer activity daily, as I am sure many members here do. All this early rut activity is rare for my area. Usually happens weeks later.


:thumb:

Agreed. I too have seen early activity over the years but I mostly attribute that to horny bucks and the occasional early hot doe. Heck I've also seen hot does in early January as well  I guess one might say the rut goes from October until January, :lol:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like early November better than mid November myself


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

York county hunting yesterday.

Moring: 9:20 had two doe come in and meander up the hill only to return running about 20 minutes later with two different 8points in toe. Not real old or nice but probably 2 1/2 year olds. Then they pushed them back up over the hill.

Evening: I was covered up in does from the time I got into the stand around 330 (later than i wanted). Had 4 different young bucks pushing them all over the place and grunting like cows moo, it was ridiculous and hilarious. Doesn't mean a lot to me other than the fact that the little guys are ready to breed and the does are pissed about being chased all over. Does still had fawns along side so good chance they aren't receptive yet...solid night in the stand, its always fun watching that stuff. Scrapes are popping up all over and being worked hard as well....still not getting any nice bucks during daytime on my trail cams though at scrapes or on trails.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

I think it depends on the year. Last year in NE PA the rutt in my area was in the decline by the 3rd week of November. This year looking the same as last and with this cold weather this week I have 7 mature buck traveling an hour before dark and hour after light and one on a doe already. If things progress as they are the 1st and 2nd week of November is looking promising. I myself requested off the 4th to the 9th. By then I hope to see a lot of day time movement.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

tyepsu said:


> ..............make all regulations consistent (no exceptions for juniors, seniors, military, etc.) including the 3 up rule statewide for bucks. ..............


Agreed. There's no need to have so much variance in the rules.

As for observed rutting behavior, temperature is going to have the most overall affect statewide. If it's too warm, movement will be reduced. Keep these temps dropping and we should see decent movement.


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

Buddy of mine shot this one in Philadelphia on Saturday


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

PAhunter53 said:


> Buddy of mine shot this one in Philadelphia on Saturday
> View attachment 1789414


That is one cool looking buck! Congrats to your buddy


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

PAhunter53 said:


> Buddy of mine shot this one in Philadelphia on Saturday
> View attachment 1789414


Growing up in Philly, not sure I would eat that thing. Lots of little guys running around tonight.


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

shot on the city border so its clean... I thought it was cool looking so I figured I'd post it. He hunted it last year but took another deer before this one showed up late season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

PAhunter53 said:


> Buddy of mine shot this one in Philadelphia on Saturday
> View attachment 1789414


Awesome buck!!


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

A kid we let hunt our PA lease hit a big one tonight. He felt like the hit was good and 2/3 of his arrow penetrated a guy that lives local is going to take him back in the am and look. From his description it sounded like a real good one!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cool looking buck for sure


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow nice unique buck! Thick neck on that beast.

Wife just drove home 15 minutes and saw 3 separate sizable buck run across the road!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Not nothing huge but I'm happy with him. Little seven point.

2009 alpamax 32 beman 400 slicktrick viper trick.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Didn't get any really good pics. Ughhh

2009 alpamax 32 beman 400 slicktrick viper trick.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

couple of 5B bucks sizing each other up.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

brokenarrow123p said:


> Not nothing huge but I'm happy with him. Little seven point.
> 
> 2009 alpamax 32 beman 400 slicktrick viper trick.


Congrats!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

PAhunter53 said:


> Buddy of mine shot this one in Philadelphia on Saturday
> View attachment 1789414


That is a neat rack!


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you.

2009 alpamax 32 beman 400 slicktrick viper trick.


----------



## PAhunter53 (May 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention. His right antler had about 6 to 7 feet of fencing wrapped around it when he shot it.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Very unique buck pahunter, love those odd lookin whitetails! You guys think this cold front movin in toward the end of the week will get the big guys on their feet or still a bit early? Saw a nice 2.5 year old 8 point runnin doe last week, not quite what I'm lookin for though. The Young ones were grunting up a storm this evening!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

PAhunter53 said:


> Buddy of mine shot this one in Philadelphia on Saturday
> View attachment 1789414


Cool deer. Where did he get it 2nd and South? lol

Almost hit a small buck running across the street this am


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Deer everywhere last night. Couple mediocre bucks but no slammers seen. Looking forward to this afternoon hunt....


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

tony21 said:


> Very unique buck pahunter, love those odd lookin whitetails! You guys think this cold front movin in toward the end of the week will get the big guys on their feet or still a bit early? Saw a nice 2.5 year old 8 point runnin doe last week, not quite what I'm lookin for though. The Young ones were grunting up a storm this evening!


Yeah its a bit early yet but its a good start


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Out running 430 this morning and saw a lot of deer crossing streets, eating in lawns and heard a bunch running in the woods. Chester Co.


----------



## AlexisAJ (Oct 3, 2005)

brokenarrow123p said:


> Not nothing huge but I'm happy with him. Little seven point.
> 
> 2009 alpamax 32 beman 400 slicktrick viper trick.


Nice buck, congrats!!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Swing and a miss took a 62 yd shot at a doe and caught a limb and missed cant help but laugh...but 2c does are still fawned up


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Sat out for a couple hours this morning. Pretty slow only had one 4pt come in on me. Nice chill in the air really starting to feel like prime time approaching.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Moved to a new spot at the edge of the woods since so many guys deep in. Yesterday drew on a large doe at 7AM 25 yrds to my right. Couldn't find her in my peep and was hitting into the tree trying to get around on her. My goofy undulations spooked her off. This morning 7AM again, big deer coming in on my left behind the bushes, drew down and as it appeared at 15yrds and closing on my sweet side -- y buck. Let the bow down. Buck walks right under me (I'm only 8 ft. up).

I read a lot on here about he use of scents, lures, urine, estrus, etc. but I swear, odor prevention works best for me. I have had three bucks and a pair of buttons all directly under my stands (3 dif. locations) so far this season.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

bkellybe said:


> Nice chill in the air really starting to feel like prime time approaching.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with the scent elimination I had the scent blocker Mack daddy suit and now I have the new scentblocker alpha set and a few times now I have had deer directly in my wind I take a lot of precautions when it comes to scent elimination and I feel it works for me it's one of those things you either think it works or you think it doesn't


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I've always avoided soap on myself and my cloths at hunting time - which makes the family start avoiding me sometimes. This year my wife found a bunch of cakes of unscented glycerine soaps, and they are awesome. They lather up, but make no detectable scent at all. Keep all cloths out of the living space, and I have Scent-lok jacket and gloves. None of the dear that pass beneath my stand ever seem to detect me.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

My Son called a few minutes ago. He was driving past one of the properties we hunt. Said there was a 20" buck chasing a doe in the cut corn. Maybe he's the 10pt I rescued from the fence last Fall.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

what unit you in Mathias? What is this rescued from the fence story, I don't know it?


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I too would like to hear the rescue story


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah the colder weather is here


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

heading out for a evening hunt tonight hoping to get out by 430 on the outskirts of the bedding area hope that's not to late


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ran home at lunch and had a nice big bodied 8ptr in my back yard. Where I live you can't hunt within the twp unfortunately


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

3 small buck running 2 doe in my back yard, bout 15 minutes ago.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Man Looks like I chose wrong by going out this morning instead of tonight. Now I'm stuck at work! Good luck to those heading!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Where I hunt mornings are much better but atleast I can get out tonight maybe ill get one getting on their feet in the bedding area


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Calling for 32 degrees here in Ligonier where I live ill be heading to my farm in fair field in the morning hopefully get something going. Have you guys been using a grunt or can lately?


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Social grunt yes hasn't spooked em . In the stand now


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Sleet is flying up here tonight


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

When will guys begin to rattle?


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nadda tonight shoulda sat acorns but tried to catch them coming from beddin but I think I got in to late at 5 pm


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Tonight sucked. Saturday morning has got to be better.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I won't get out until Saturday so good luck folks.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hope come Saturday the dumb deer get out of the corn with this cold weather


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ill be out Saturday A.M. Hoping to bag a doe or buck. Had deer 2 weekends in a row pass by. I let the doe live last weekend and shouldn't have. It's on the weekend if they pass in range


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw zero tonight. In fact I think I've only seen one evening deer this whole season. Have see all my deer so far between 6:45AM and 8:30AM.


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Missed a nice 8 point today. Misjudged by 10 yards. Feel like I'm gonna puke. Unreal.


----------



## jeh4269 (Feb 16, 2010)

The moon chart I looked at on Sunday said good evening movement this week.Coming home from NY this evening on Rt 15 south I saw quite a few deer on their feet between 5pm and dark.The federal govt says as a truck driver I can work up to 60 hrs a week.My company thinks I have to work all 60 every week and since the beginning of February I have.I just talked to a higher up supervisor that said I can take Friday's off to hunt,so I will finally get some time in stand on Fri/Sat.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

My hunt. Got to the property and had a choice to make, right side or left, 50-50 chance of getting this right. Last week I saw the giant on the 'left' where we hung the new stand Sunday. I chose there, the wind seemed better for that side of the field too.
At 6pm a nice buck is walking down the opposite side of the field 80 yards across, 6-7 yards in front of my _other_ stand. I glass him over, yep a shooter. He stops and makes a scrape that wasn't there when i hunted that side last week. He continued on and began raking a deadfall. I grunted, he peeked once and resumed, no interest. I lost sight of him.
About 15 minutes later I heard a grunt and a doe was running towards my stand from across the field. The buck was in tow. I counted, 10pts. Not the giant that i saw the other day, but a shooter nonetheless. They crossed in fron of my about 50 yards away and she ran into a stand of evergreens. I lost sight of them both, then she reappeared him in tow. Came to 35 yards and then she ran back into the pines. They came out again, a slight quartering away shot at 35 yards, right? Watched my arrow pass just under his chest. Came out one tree back, now 44 yards, stupid me. He never even reacted when the arrow passed under him. A small 7pt came in and the big guy came out to challenge, thought it was my opportunity for redemption, but the younger buck retreated. i watched them both follow the doe away...... 
2 positives, at least it was a clean miss and they hadn't a clue i even shot.
There's always tomorrow.....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I received 2 texts this evening of super nice bucks killed locally today. They were definitely moving in my area.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1790368
View attachment 1790369


Couple of properties down from where i hunt last fall. He was so tired, probably there all night. Still pretty strong to wrestle around however! Guess he was a 9.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i hate corn fields! you have no ideal how BIG it really is


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

Put one on the ground last evening on our lease in a down pour. Getting off work at 7, and hauling butt to my one public land spot to do it again with my brother a few trees away!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I'm seeing bucks every morning on my way to work. This morning 5:15 a block from my driveway a 3.5 yo seven pointer crossed in front of me in the neighborhood, no woods around. Saw another small buck 15 minutes later in another neighborhood.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Saw a real nice 10pt dead on the turnpike this morning between Irwin and Monroeville. Now I need to see one like it in the woods lol.


----------



## ebeveridge (May 11, 2008)

got this tuesday butler county.







bowtech general
rage 2 blade
25 yard shot


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Nice buck ebeveridge! How many points was that?


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrat a nice buck!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

ebeverage, Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

all my stands seem to be morning stands. either they leave my area earlier then 4 oclock or just don't move in evenings for me. mind you only food source I have near one stand is a acorn flat and even that is empty at night. oh well the best times are right around the corner.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pics of the buck in the fence, neat stuff. Nice buck ebeverage...I've done a lot of hunting in Butler Co, never hooked up with one but always seemed to see nice bucks out there! Congrats


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nothing down here in 2C this morning windy and cold hopefully tomorrow morning is better


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

Pops killed this guy monday night. been watching him all summer and he finally slipped up. grossed 128 3/8


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

great news I just spoke with the land owner to try and create a small parcel deer habitat on 7Ac to myself. now I know 7 ac is nothing compared to prop everyone on here but to me I look at the idea of I already have a bedding area, why not hinge cut some trees to try and keep them in. make selective travel routes so I can make them go where I want. and while im at it I can make a 1/2 acre food plot to keep them in my area longer before they make their travels to the larger agricultural crops. ive heard so much over the past few years about how if a property is done right any size can hold deer. why not make my area a prime area and try to hold them. looking to start "remodeling" right after rifle season falls out. Any thoughts or advice on this would be great, opinions are welcome as to what crops to plant.


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Just cut 2 red deer ticks out of my leg. Anyone else having this problem??? I hate ticks and now I guess I need to watch the bites for a while.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

UnsanityINC said:


> Just cut 2 red deer ticks out of my leg. Anyone else having this problem??? I hate ticks and now I guess I need to watch the bites for a while.


I got Lyme back in July. Didn't know it til I had a real high fever for a week. Got sick bout a month after the bite. Not all get bullseye.

Keep an on the are and how you feel to catch it early. Doxy will kick it's ass real quick. Ticks were brutal here in eastern pa in the sping. No issues the past few months.


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

bkellybe said:


> I got Lyme back in July. Didn't know it til I had a real high fever for a week. Got sick bout a month after the bite. Not all get bullseye.
> 
> Keep an on the are and how you feel to catch it early. Doxy will kick it's ass real quick. Ticks were brutal here in eastern pa in the sping. No issues the past few months.


Thanks for the tips. I've hunted this whole week in Luzerne and Columbia counties. 

*** I've now pulled over 25 ticks off me since Monday, only 2 were embedded. I hunt on the ground and am really sick of them.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good buck movement this morning but all small buck.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> Good buck movement this morning but all small buck.


looks like i need to move next week diff. area i have not saw a horn but, i do have yotes running all over the place i have 14 ladder stands hunt i us diff one each day in 150 acres area. good luck fellas


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

fiveohrsp said:


> Pops killed this guy monday night. been watching him all summer and he finally slipped up. grossed 128 3/8


Great deer!!!


----------



## hockeyref (Jun 2, 2006)

UnsanityINC said:


> Just cut 2 red deer ticks out of my leg. Anyone else having this problem??? I hate ticks and now I guess I need to watch the bites for a while.


Tuesday night... I noticed one crawling up my arm in the club house at the gun club after I got out of the woods. Then I pulled almost a dozen off of me and my clothes - none of them bit me. Had the wife do a "tick check" when I got home and she found nothing but there was one crawling on the floor... I left my clothes outside.... I've been feeling "itchy" ever since...


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate ticks

Goin out tomorrow finally...its been ten days since I was last out in the woods. Only hunted four times so far


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tonite threw me for a loop, got to stand about 415 and the wind was moving my stand around 12" front to back, being terrified of heights combined with a half dead tree smacking the one i was in made me climb back down around 430. I attempted to do some stalking through the thicket above me and about 450 it was so windy and loud i snuck up on a deer within 10 yards. Then at 5 o clock it was dead calm perfect conditions. Pretty agrivating but I guess thats hunting. Hope the rain holds off for the weekend hunt!


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

Ticks are real bad where I have been hunting in WMU 3D. Even my dog picks them up just being out in the yard.

Starting to see some good deer movement while driving to work. Saturday can't get here quick enough.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

tony21 said:


> Tonite threw me for a loop, got to stand about 415 and the wind was moving my stand around 12" front to back, being terrified of heights combined with a half dead tree smacking the one i was in made me climb back down around 430. I attempted to do some stalking through the thicket above me and about 450 it was so windy and loud i snuck up on a deer within 10 yards. Then at 5 o clock it was dead calm perfect conditions. Pretty agrivating but I guess thats hunting. Hope the rain holds off for the weekend hunt!


With an elite you should have at least 15 down already! The miracles of GoGo in flight Wifi allow me to harass all of you 35000 feet above the earth. I will be out this sat first time in 2 weeks


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

OctoberAssassin said:


> With an elite you should have at least 15 down already! The miracles of GoGo in flight Wifi allow me to harass all of you 35000 feet above the earth. I will be out this sat first time in 2 weeks


I don't know if they're down, but there's at least that many hit. I was having penetration issues with my viper tricks and After all the praise on here I turned the elite down to 47# and threw on some 13.7" rage extreme/wicked ridge saw frankenheads on. That combined with 12, 000 gallon of code blue standing doe estrous being air dropped from the forest fire estinguishing plane tommorow in the 40 acre c'mere deer plot..oh my, The deer don't stand a chance!


----------



## ernieball33 (Aug 4, 2013)

Friendly reminder...we are half way through the season and the best is yet to come. Don't forget to keep shooting your bows!! It's so easy to get caught up with figuring out the deer that we often forget to keep ourselves in check. 

With the change in weather, wearing heavier clothes and your bow getting bounced around, a midseason check is always a good idea. I haven't hunted in a couple of weeks and figured I should probably shoot before heading out tomorrow. I was an inch high at 20 yards and even more off at 30.

Good luck and bring on the rut!!


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

heading out soon for the evening hunt. cool temps


----------



## ebeveridge (May 11, 2008)

it was a 10 point with a 18" spread. i was really happy with it its my biggest buck with a bow. It was shot in northern butler county near I80 on ground that the land owner has open to anyone to hunt.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

ernieball33 said:


> Friendly reminder...we are half way through the season and the best is yet to come. Don't forget to keep shooting your bows!! It's so easy to get caught up with figuring out the deer that we often forget to keep ourselves in check.
> 
> With the change in weather, wearing heavier clothes and your bow getting bounced around, a midseason check is always a good idea. I haven't hunted in a couple of weeks and figured I should probably shoot before heading out tomorrow. I was an inch high at 20 yards and even more off at 30.
> 
> Good luck and bring on the rut!!


I shoot all season, but good advice. Most guys practice steady until the opener and then just hunt. I can't get out hunting on week days but I have enough time to shoot, so I do several times a week. Keeps me from getting depressed about only getting to hunt on Saturdays haha.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Been letting my uncles land sit all season and no one is hunting it, i want un hunted stands once the rut hits full swing. Looking great with some nice deer just starting to move in daylight 

Me and my buddy both have our NY archery tags filled so come November 8th its gonna be on.


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Gettin readyt8 go!

A hairwindy but im going baby


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Watched a good sized 8 go at it with a small 8 last night. All over a doe that must have come in to estrous. When I tried to get close she spooked while the two bucks continued to fight. They eventually realized she split and assumed following her trail. Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## JSaxon06 (Sep 19, 2013)

Had a decent morning saw a bunch of deer had a fork and two fawns at less then ten yards.. Weather is looking crappy in my area tonight so we are headed to Elmira to catch a hockey game.


----------



## jerdel (Apr 9, 2013)

I shot this Nice Buck on the first Tuesday evening of the 2013 archery season. This was my first buck with a bow. Shot him at 45 yards on video. He is a 12 pointer. I thought he was just a big 8. I was using a Mathews Chill with a Vap arrow and a Wasp Z-force broadhead. We rough scored him and it came out to be 148 3/8" and had a 17 1/8" inside spread. I would like to thank *Drop Tine Archery* for helping me get the right setup to do this.


----------



## Aspade17 (Sep 10, 2013)

No deer activity tonight, but had a bobcat at 20 yards.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice buck!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Great buck dtaboy. Real nice. Congrats!

Weather for tomorrow morning is looking great here in the SE. 32 degrees at daybreak with a 4 mph SW wind. Hopefully the temps will have the deer on their feet.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

20 mph winds here tomorrow in SW Pa....running across the border to Ohio, hoping the front is thru,,,,Sunday will definitely be nice.

Good luck everyone, be safe out there.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Saw a nice 6 pt about 18-20" wide. Didn't look when I grunted at him and he could care less about the does near me


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Saw a nice 6 pt about 18-20" wide. Didn't look when I grunted at him and he could care less about the does near me


Scott, you have the market cornered on those big 6s.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

DTABOY
Can we see the video?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha u know it Nick. Instill waiting on these bigger bucks everyone promised me would show up!! Lol






nicko said:


> Scott, you have the market cornered on those big 6s.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I had this guy start showing again on my cam. He is tops on my hit list just hoping for a day time sighting. The little guys have been frisky but the big boys aren't ready yet. Hopefully tomorrow morning! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Saw a 3pt around 5:15pm and he made 4 scrapes in about 75 yards but that was it.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

was out everyday this week. had bucks chasing does every night, nothing to big yet though. two deer were lost today by my dad and his friend. this morning his friend said he shot a decent 8 point but hit high, never found him. this afternoon my dad shot at a good 9 point straight down and just clipped the skin on his neck. not a good day for them. lucky for me though, i just got to my house upstate and took off from work all of next week. weather is looking good and its 28 degrees out right now. goal is to shoot a half decent buck, mainly because ive never killed a buck off my own property before. not shooting for size this year, shooting what makes me happy.


----------



## atom11 (Feb 11, 2011)

Got this doe last Friday 9 yard shot and only made it 40 yards before she piled up shot her with a Mathews helim with easton flatline arrows and swhacker broadheads


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice doe kill!


----------



## *PA*Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been after this guy for two years now I had a very close encounter with him on Tuesday afternoon around 5:45 pm. I had my 8 year old daughter with me and she was complaining it was cold so I said let me look over the hill before we go to the car. I got up from my blind and walked 10ft and there he was 15 yards out behind a very thick bush. We spotted each other at the same time. He turned and ran down the hill to the bottom about 70 yards. The three does that were with him came within 10 yards of me and finally ole mama doe didn't like me standing there so they also ran down to the bottom with the buck. The whole time I'm standing out in the open pissed I didn't wait til dark cause he would have probably walked into my shooting lane 5 feet away. It was too dark to try anything else so I backed out. He has been haunting me every minute since. I have gone out everyday since either morning or night and haven't seen him just some small 6 pointers and spikes. Let me know what you guys think he will score. BTW this is in the city limits of Pittsburgh and no I wont tell you where lol.


----------



## jerdel (Apr 9, 2013)

Its not a real good video but I will put it on when I get back form Ohio. I am going to be a guide there.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Pistolero17 said:


> Think he said start the season later to end it later. That would give same amount of time hunting.


So you are saying that swapping first week for an additional week in the rut means same amount of bucks shot? Then why switch? Because we ALL KNOW that more bucks would go down in a week of rut hunting than the first week. I just don't see why we want to kill more bucks; it will only bite us down the road.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck pa hunters little breezy here in 2c


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Was already to go out until I walked outside, blowing 30+ here. Gonna hold tight and see if it lets up a bit. Don't need a tree, a limb, or something coming down on me


----------



## Trooper 08 (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck this morning fellas. I worked the midnight shift last night and put about 200 miles on the car in Washington County. I saw a TON of big bucks chasing does all over the county and it pumped me up. I can't wait to wake up and get out there for an evening hunt tonight.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

7am in the stand. Lets see some movement good luck to all. Stay warm


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

I really wish they would do this muzzle loader rifle thing the first week or even before bow opened up.


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Had two bucks pass at first light. My dad shot a nice 7 point we've been watching. Getting down soon to track it.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea it's kinda been a slow morning had a fawn bawling close to my stand before daylight then had a guy come in with his grunt tube blowing it for like 30 second bursts and then would rattle for 30


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Jacks&opie said:


> I really wish they would do this muzzle loader rifle thing the first week or even before bow opened up.


Same here....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Antihk7 said:


> Yea it's kinda been a slow morning had a fawn bawling close to my stand before daylight then had a guy come in with his grunt tube blowing it for like 30 second bursts and then would rattle for 30


Lmao...it's slow here as well. Had a buck grunt behind me before light...nothing since. Muzzle loader hunters are shooting all around here though....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Jacks&opie said:


> I really wish they would do this muzzle loader rifle thing the first week or even before bow opened up.


I wonder if we still need this season? This was added to encourage additional antlerless harvest. Now it seems in many areas hunters are reporting lower numbers; makes me wonder if we really need this season anymore? And does it need to be a week? Why not 3 days if there is a management need?

Never in favor of rifle season part at all. I see NO NEED for rifles in October. What I see is an opportunity for lawless to get a crack at a nice buck during the prerut phase...


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Try


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

just got back in. had a decent 7 point come in a 7:15 and then a real good 8 point at 9. the 8 stopped dead in his tracks when he got to the trail i walked in on. gonna try a different way in this afternoon.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Saw a 4, 7 and 8 yesterday. The 8 is a stud and will be awesome if he makes another year. Sat this morning at another spot, saw no deer. My bud sat where we did last night and had a super nice buck feeding towards him at first light and 2 crossbow guys walked in and spooked it. Ahhh Saturdays....


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I got all set up around 6:35. It was cool and breezy. Around 7:45 here came the natural gas workers chainsawing and making a bunch of racket. I sat until 9 and got down. I walked the property as it is a new property that I got permission to hunt this year. I wanted to see if I could find any fresh scrapes or rubs, but really didn't find much which is surprising after all the bucks I had on camera throughout the summer. I hope the wind dies down before I head back out for the afternoon to another woods. So far this season murphy's law seems to be at play.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Heard deer in the dark but only saw one in the daylight, a spike about 50 yards away at 8am.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Sat till 10:00 this morning. Had a spike come through at 20 yards. Other than that nothing but squirrels. Wont be able to get out again till Tuesday morning.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothing in 5a today which surprised me but I can't tell where they want to go everyday lol ill be back out Wednesday evening over a buck bedding area / trail


----------



## Double"O" (Jun 29, 2010)

Saw good numbers from 3pm till dark last night. Saw a neat little palmated ten chasing a doe. Not hard but he was interested for sure.

Make a mistake. I was way underdressed a freezing. I drew on a nice doe and couod barely get it back. Then i punched the shot and hit the deer in the scapula. I won't repeat what a said lol. Any she she ran straight uo hill for 40 and dropped I was like " crisis averted!!! "

The arrow and grim reaper actually penetrated the scapula and got one lung and severed the aorta right at the heart. 

Ill post pics when debone that scapula this week. The broadhead only suffered a bent blade


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Saw a small 6 pt and a spike. Both within 30 yds of me. Fun to watch but man is it windy now


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw no deer this morning, was nice and brisk in 5c. Had my hunt ruined by a crossbow drive by some slob trespassers. No wonder I haven't seen much from it recently. Back at it again shortly but it is awfully windy.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

KylePA said:


> Saw no deer this morning, was nice and brisk in 5c. Had my hunt ruined by a crossbow drive by some slob trespassers. No wonder I haven't seen much from it recently. Back at it again shortly but it is awfully windy.


I am right around the corner from you, and yes it is windy as all get out. Buddy of mine over in bucks county caught two guys from Quakertown trespassing on his land with two dead does and no tags. Game warden and the cops nailed em.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm over in 5c as well. Pretty slow morning and man has the wind picked up here. Debating on heading out again in a bit. Will prolly go for it. 

Glad they caught those guys tresspassing!


----------



## dsheaz (Jan 26, 2013)

Gamelands? Nice buck, congratulations!


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> I wonder if we still need this season? This was added to encourage additional antlerless harvest. Now it seems in many areas hunters are reporting lower numbers; makes me wonder if we really need this season anymore? And does it need to be a week? Why not 3 days if there is a management need?
> 
> Never in favor of rifle season part at all. I see NO NEED for rifles in October. What I see is an opportunity for lawless to get a crack at a nice buck during the prerut phase...


I guess I'm OK with the rifle thing my dad is 70 and can't take the cold when that season really opens. I agree If they did it before bow opened the only legal dead deer would be a doe


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

Things are heating up... shot this healthy boy Friday night. I had two young buck pushing does around 2 hrs before sunset. This guy walked out with a few minutes left at 5 yds, after working a scrape for what seemed like an hour. When we caped him out he had visible bruises on his neck, so the territories are being established as we speak. Time to hunt!! Off to Ohio for me, good luck PA guys!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Good buck


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

nice buck still not seeing any shooters out in day light hours.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

My dad saw a 6pt with roughly a 15" spread around 7:30am, my dad was looking in the opposite direction and didn't notice him until he was out of range. Just before 8am he saw 5 doe and buck he described as all rack bringing up the rear...we think they were just bumped from the neighboring property and were no where near close enough for a shot.

I saw a sow that may have weighed nearly 400lbs roaming around with her 2 cubs. They got as close as 25yds and hung around doing there thing in & out of sight for an hour and a half. I moved to the other end of the property around mid-day and ended up not seeing a deer all day.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> I wonder if we still need this season? This was added to encourage additional antlerless harvest. Now it seems in many areas hunters are reporting lower numbers; makes me wonder if we really need this season anymore? And does it need to be a week? Why not 3 days if there is a management need?
> 
> Never in favor of rifle season part at all. I see NO NEED for rifles in October. What I see is an opportunity for lawless to get a crack at a nice buck during the prerut phase...






amen


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

Originally Posted by Pistolero17 
Think he said start the season later to end it later. That would give same amount of time hunting.
So you are saying that swapping first week for an additional week in the rut means same amount of bucks shot? Then why switch? Because we ALL KNOW that more bucks would go down in a week of rut hunting than the first week. I just don't see why we want to kill more bucks; it will only bite us down the road.

Shooting more bucks is a choice. If you want bigger deer in your area pass up the small ones. The excuse someone else will shoot it is a hypocritical statement that makes you no better than the rest. A passed up deer will always have a higher chance of makin it through than one you shoot. Whether someone enjoys killing a big buck a week later with his bow rather than first day of rifle where deer are slaughtered makes no difference as to how many deer are killed. Tags a tag.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I shot this average 8 pointer on Thursday night. There are 4 bigger bucks in the area that I was hoping for but a few factors played into me deciding to shoot this buck as opposed to waiting for a more mature deer. I am very happy with my decision as he was bigger on the ground than I thought when I shot. I'm pretty sure I have a few velvet pictures of this guy and I have trail cam pictures 3 hours to the minute of him working a scrape, before I arrowed him. This is the first buck I have killed that I have pictures of. However, the shot and recovery didn't go as I hoped, with the deer living approximately 18-19 hours until he passed. I shot him at 15 yards slightly quartering to, about 2 inches behind the leg crease, a third of the way up from the bottom of his chest. It looked solid, but my arrow deflected off a rib straight down and back, out of the bottom of his stomach. He jumped, ran 20 yards and stood there for almost 15 minutes before he slowly walked off with his head down. I was PO'ed at myself and quietly exited the woods after dark. I went back at 5:30 the next morning and quickly recovered my arrow and followed the blood to where he stopped. There was no paunch matter in the blood or on the arrow so I thought liver. There wasn't much blood after the spot he stopped so I scanned the creek with my flashlight and there he was sitting on the other side looking at me....WTH! He was facing away but had his head turned towards me and made no attempt to move. I then elected back out again and go to work as I could not shoot by myself in the dark and I didn't want to push him out of the area and lose the deer. I arrived back at the spot around 1:30 and he had expired but was still pretty warm. I feel bad about the suffering he went through but am glad I stuck to backing out and avoided pushing the deer and not finding him. I didn't score him yet but he is around 100 - 110 inch buck.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck! Good job backing out!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice buck very good choice


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

atwanamaker said:


> Things are heating up... shot this healthy boy Friday night. I had two young buck pushing does around 2 hrs before sunset. This guy walked out with a few minutes left at 5 yds, after working a scrape for what seemed like an hour. When we caped him out he had visible bruises on his neck, so the territories are being established as we speak. Time to hunt!! Off to Ohio for me, good luck PA guys!


Awesome deer!


----------



## atwanamaker (Jul 12, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> Awesome deer!


Like wise!!


----------



## ernieball33 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well done! Very smart move to back out. Nice buck!


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Heard the buck roar for the first time in the woods on Saturday. At least that's what I assume it was. About 45 minutes after calling in a pretty nice buck, I heard a noise about 100 yards down in the woods that can only be described as part growl, part grunt and part burp. Loud as hell. Never would have guessed it was a buck but I heard it again about 20 minutes later and much closer this time. The sound seemed like it moved like the animal was chasing something. Couldn't get the buck to come in by grunting back at him though.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone in or near 4B starting to see any chasing or bigger bucks on their feet?


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you Guys/Gals think its safe to start using Estrus scent drag on Tuesday 10/29. Or is it still a week early?


----------



## kylehey (Sep 26, 2010)

Ryanp019 said:


> Anyone in or near 4B starting to see any chasing or bigger bucks on their feet?


Juniata County: I saw one "shooter" on his feet Sat. He did not respond to a grunt call though or else I would be posting pictures. Young 6 as well but not really chasing, maybe this weekend.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Carcher196 said:


> Do you Guys/Gals think its safe to start using Estrus scent drag on Tuesday 10/29. Or is it still a week early?


I would start. I don't think the breeding phase is on yet, but it is proven that does can come into estrous in October through December. The majority come in the same time frame, but there are always exceptions to the rule.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Anyone getting any decent reaction from some rattling yet?


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Saw two decent bucks on their feet this morning between 8 and 8:30, one in a persons front yard and the other eating apples along the road. Looking forward to taking a half day today and getting out this afternoon.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

bkellybe said:


> Anyone getting any decent reaction from some rattling yet?


Had a decent 8 come on pole line sat morning. Was to far to hear grunt so rattled a little. He picked his head up looked in my direction but never came towards me. He seemed interested tho


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heading out in a few min,

first time ive been out since the first day.


been seeing some new shooters on camera so it could get interesting


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

Heres the buck that i shot saturday afternoon. Story goes a little like this. Back in 2003 my parents had bought a mountain property and built a house in eastern tioga county. Shot my first deer ever on the property opening day of rifle at 12 yrs old so its a special spot to me. So here we are 10 years later, have never killed a buck off the property and have never shot a deer with a bow off it either. So this year i decided im going to make the 4 hour drive every friday to try to get both of those goals accomplished. The problem with that is there are nowhere near as many deer here anymore because of poaching. So with that being in mind i was going to shoot the first decent buck that came through. The morning started out good with a small 7 point coming through early but wasn't close enough. Then at 9 i had a decent 8 point coming my way until he smelled where i had walked in. After seeing numerous road hunters i decided to head back to the house and make sure they knew i was there hunting. Got back in the stand at 2:30 and about 45mins later saw a deer heading down the hill right to me. As soon as i saw him limping i knew exactly what buck it was because of trail cams during the summer. He stepped out at about 30 yds and i let one fly. I have honestly never freaked out over a deer like they do on tv until this one. This buck is by far my favorite (even better than the 140in 8 point i killed last year). Now the house will look like a real mountain home with a mount in the living room.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Congrats on your buck. For me me its still a bit early for estrus scent. Next Monday for me


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Carcher196 said:


> Do you Guys/Gals think its safe to start using Estrus scent drag on Tuesday 10/29. Or is it still a week early?


IMO (and thats all it is, an opinion) it is close enough that it certainly won't hurt. Another reason it's beneficial now is bc when does start to come into estrus the mature bucks almost always breed the first receptive does and this puts them in a lockdown for a day or two right off the bat. If you can catch a bruiser on his feet crossing your drag he may just end up in your lap instead of locked down with a receptive doe....better to be the first "receptive doe" than to be the 2nd, 3rd or so on...especially if you don't have an inordinate amount of good bucks running around! Good Luck, hope this helps.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

am i the only one that's having a bad year?? i have 48 hrs. in the stand and all i've seen so far is 4 doe and two small bucks.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> am i the only one that's having a bad year?? i have 48 hrs. in the stand and all i've seen so far is 4 doe and two small bucks.


Same her about 40 hours in stand and have seen the exact same. 4 doe and 2 small bucks. I believe mine is due to the standing corn on the property. In a 100 yard radius around my stand I've got over 40 rubs and about 15 scrapes. They are moving only at night and camping in the corn during the day. Should all be cut within a week or so so I've got my fingers crossed it's out by this weekend.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

Ryanp019 said:


> Same her about 40 hours in stand and have seen the exact same. 4 doe and 2 small bucks. I believe mine is due to the standing corn on the property. In a 100 yard radius around my stand I've got over 40 rubs and about 15 scrapes. They are moving only at night and camping in the corn during the day. Should all be cut within a week or so so I've got my fingers crossed it's out by this weekend.


that's funny, the land that i have yet to see a deer on has no corn at all on it or near it. 

the other land that i hunt on has a full field of corn just across the border, but that's the only place that i have seen deer.


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

martin bobcat said:


> am i the only one that's having a bad year?? I have 48 hrs. In the stand and all i've seen so far is 4 doe and two small bucks.


welcome to pa


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I appreciate all opinions I think I might give a estrus drag and a buck urine drag a shot Tuesday evening when I head to my stand round 4


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Exactly and it's only gonna get worse



QUOTE=hoyt170;1068512453]welcome to pa[/QUOTE]


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Lots of night time activity from mature bucks on the trail cam over scrapes. Day light activity should be picking up anytime now.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

This year I seem to be hunting in the Land of Misfit Bucks. All of them are either spikes or the ugliest small racked bucks you would ever see!!! I had an 8 in front of me the other day that had a 7 inch spread! Trying my other farm tonight which is 35 minutes away from this one.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive had my best season for numbers in a long time but I have covered ten times as much ground as I did previously. Ive see deer walk three miles to eat in a green field when theyre bedding less than 100 yards from cut corn and soybeans.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> I shot this average 8 pointer on Thursday night. There are 4 bigger bucks in the area that I was hoping for but a few factors played into me deciding to shoot this buck as opposed to waiting for a more mature deer. I am very happy with my decision as he was bigger on the ground than I thought when I shot. I'm pretty sure I have a few velvet pictures of this guy and I have trail cam pictures 3 hours to the minute of him working a scrape, before I arrowed him. This is the first buck I have killed that I have pictures of. However, the shot and recovery didn't go as I hoped, with the deer living approximately 18-19 hours until he passed. I shot him at 15 yards slightly quartering to, about 2 inches behind the leg crease, a third of the way up from the bottom of his chest. It looked solid, but my arrow deflected off a rib straight down and back, out of the bottom of his stomach. He jumped, ran 20 yards and stood there for almost 15 minutes before he slowly walked off with his head down. I was PO'ed at myself and quietly exited the woods after dark. I went back at 5:30 the next morning and quickly recovered my arrow and followed the blood to where he stopped. There was no paunch matter in the blood or on the arrow so I thought liver. There wasn't much blood after the spot he stopped so I scanned the creek with my flashlight and there he was sitting on the other side looking at me....WTH! He was facing away but had his head turned towards me and made no attempt to move. I then elected back out again and go to work as I could not shoot by myself in the dark and I didn't want to push him out of the area and lose the deer. I arrived back at the spot around 1:30 and he had expired but was still pretty warm. I feel bad about the suffering he went through but am glad I stuck to backing out and avoided pushing the deer and not finding him. I didn't score him yet but he is around 100 - 110 inch buck.


Congrtats on a fine buck Matt! Way to back out too to give him time.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

what do you guys think??

sitting in my blind ,
and the farmer is cutting a small corn field
(about 5 acres)
about 100yds away from me.


should i pack it up, or sit tight?

i cant decide


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

6bloodychunks said:


> what do you guys think??
> 
> sitting in my blind ,
> and the farmer is cutting a small corn field
> ...


One of the biggest bucks I have seen killed (in Maryland) came from a 18 year old kid who was sitting a treestand while the farmer cut corn...he debated leaving but just decided that he was there so what the heck...about an hour later arrowed a giant 12 point.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

6bloodychunks said:


> what do you guys think??
> 
> sitting in my blind ,
> and the farmer is cutting a small corn field
> ...


Definitely sit tight, a big one could bust out when the last row is cut....or they'll come feed at evening...good luck


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

dig it 

that helps lol

thanks


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got to my stand and they are taking down the field here as well. I'm gonna stay put and give it hell. Good luck guys!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nothing happening this morning for me. Gotta break open soon


----------



## StrapAssissin#1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Any of you guys using scrapes? Also I am new to PA hunting (originally from MI), can you still bate your cameras once season has started and if so how far away do you need to be to hunt near it?


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

StrapAssissin#1 said:


> Any of you guys using scrapes? Also I am new to PA hunting (originally from MI), can you still bate your cameras once season has started and if so how far away do you need to be to hunt near it?


I like to hunt scrape lines that are made along old logging roads. Baiting of any kind in PA is a big NO NO and will carry with it a heavy fine and possibly loss of license. There were a few years where it was allowed in Special Regulation Areas, but not anymore.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

DustinArner said:


> Shooting more bucks is a choice. If you want bigger deer in your area pass up the small ones. The excuse someone else will shoot it is a hypocritical statement that makes you no better than the rest. A passed up deer will always have a higher chance of makin it through than one you shoot. Whether someone enjoys killing a big buck a week later with his bow rather than first day of rifle where deer are slaughtered makes no difference as to how many deer are killed. Tags a tag.


So you think its ok if PA kills more buck each year, and that won't hurt our states deer herd? This has nothing to do with just my area or just your area. Step back and look at the big picture...common sense tells you that if we hunt another week during the rut when bucks are more active, the hunters of PA will shoot more bucks. I say that is not a good management strategy; you say it is. That is where we differ I guess...


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah all the big buck growing Pa has done must have failed on my properties. Like said above spikes and four points very few does now. Haven't seen a 8 pt basket rack all yr. small antlers and next to no does. My dream season!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I won't get out again until Saturday morning. Then the following Monday I work and out son is off on Tuesday. I think I'll take the rest of next week off starting that Wednesday.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Yeah all the big buck growing Pa has done must have failed on my properties. Like said above spikes and four points very few does now. Haven't seen a 8 pt basket rack all yr. small antlers and next to no does. My dream season!!


Why don't you find another place to hunt? All you do is complain about your spot; if it is that bad why not move on?

From your posts is it safe to say that you have never shot a doe on your land, or possibly never shot a doe anywhere?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

LTG yeah it's that easy to find land to hunt around me! I simply made a statement. People with your attitude give the rest of the hunters a bad name! All u do is come on here and bash everything everyone says. Just another keyboard tough guy. I kill what I use plain and simple Im simply stating people want all the deer killed for bigger bucks then it's working for no deer but I'm not seeing bigger bucks and from this thread neither are others


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> LTG yeah it's that easy to find land to hunt around me! I simply made a statement. People with your attitude give the rest of the hunters a bad name! All u do is come on here and bash everything everyone says. Just another keyboard tough guy. I kill what I use plain and simple Im simply stating people want all the deer killed for bigger bucks then it's working for no deer but I'm not seeing bigger bucks and from this thread neither are others


I'm not bashing at all. I just don't understand why people want to kill more bucks? And I don't understand why you hunt an area with no deer? I'd really like to know if you have killed any does on your land, or if you've never killed any on your land.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

Well. I missed a really nice buck tonight.(Erie) It was about 5:15pm. He came in chasing a doe hard. I bleated at him once, then again louder, but I couldn't get him stopped as he ran through my 2 openings at 22 yards. Geeze. After he got through them, he made a U-turn an ended up under my tree at 5 yards. Crap. Tried to get one in him but it didn't happen. Clean miss. He ran off about 80 yards, looked around, looked at the doe, and then resumed chasing again. As far as these two deer go, it was ON big time. He looked like a big 8 maybe 19" wide. I THINK, but sure that this is a picture of him on the cam. Totally bummed. I can count on one hand how many mature bucks I've had in this close in the last 20 years of bowhunting. Opportunities like that don't come around often. At least not for me. 99 times out of 100 I could have gotten an arrow in a buck that's under 30 yards but this was just one of those bad situations. .....(chugs beer and sighs)


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bucks are startin to browse in 2c...First time I passed a deer over 100" last night...still regretting it. Nothin too special, 2.5 yo 8 but it was like he wanted me to shoot him 25 yd broadside just lookin around. If I get the same chance again I dont know if I could pass twice.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

StrapAssissin#1 said:


> Any of you guys using scrapes? Also I am new to PA hunting (originally from MI), can you still bate your cameras once season has started and if so how far away do you need to be to hunt near it?


you can bait in front of your cameras, however, the bait must be removed 30 days prior to hunting in that area. they are very vague in what the technical size the "area" is, but none the less, you can't bait for any kind of hunting in PA at any time.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

RxMeg said:


> Well. I missed a really nice buck tonight.(Erie) It was about 5:15pm. He came in chasing a doe hard. I bleated at him once, then again louder, but I couldn't get him stopped as he ran through my 2 openings at 22 yards. Geeze. After he got through them, he made a U-turn an ended up under my tree at 5 yards. Crap. Tried to get one in him but it didn't happen. Clean miss. He ran off about 80 yards, looked around, looked at the doe, and then resumed chasing again. As far as these two deer go, it was ON big time. He looked like a big 8 maybe 19" wide. I THINK, but sure that this is a picture of him on the cam. Totally bummed. I can count on one hand how many mature bucks I've had in this close in the last 20 years of bowhunting. Opportunities like that don't come around often. At least not for me. 99 times out of 100 I could have gotten an arrow in a buck that's under 30 yards but this was just one of those bad situations. .....(chugs beer and sighs)


Ah man that's a bummer. At least it's still early and the best days are yet to come! Good luck on the next one!

My buddy had a similar experience last night. Texted me at 6:30 pm and said he just hit a big boy we had on the trail cam but thought he may have hit him in the shoulder as the deer moved just a little upon release. Well turns out he was correct. Went over to help him track after my hunt and found the arrow snapped off. Had about 6 inches of total penetration before it stopped dead on what could only be the shoulder I would guess. Shooting a bowtech Experience @ 62lb with a 100gr ramcat. No match for a big boy shoulder blade.

I feel terrible for my buddy and for the deer. He will be hurting for awhile but hopefully survives. Such a let down of a night.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

2 of my trailcams were hammered by deer between the 16th and the 21st...all while i was hunting other areas not seeing a thing!! Lol! Havent seen. Buck from the tree yet but they are there!


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dead in 2c this morning saw a four point chasing a doe out my bedroom window last night it's getting closer


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes before ARs I have always had big deer and plenty of them. In the past 3-5 yrs the numbers of larger bucks and doe aightings have been disappearing. Yes I've shot bucks and does every yr on my property. No I do not shoot more then 2 does per property and 1 buck a yr obviously. This yr so far I have not seen a buck with more then 6 points! Why? My property always has 8 points 10 PTs and better. Over the past couple yrs they're getting smaller. Yes I have a 18" 6 pt and a 20" 6 pt on my property but why no more tines? A lot of bucks have no browtines? Why? I feel less does and more bucks put a lot of stress on bucks because of all the competition to breed what few does are around now. I'm in the same boat I do not want more time to kill bucks I don't want 108,000 does tags sold in one wmu. I like seeing deer! I don't care if I shoot them I enjoy seeing deer. On here many guys stated we will gladly see less deer for bigger bucks well My post was to say u have less deer and as we all can see we have less big bucks in my opinion. 38 pages and not many deer or big buck harvest pics. A lot on here have nice trailcam pics but not many where Id say wow ARs are making a difference



QUOTE=LetThemGrow;1068516898]I'm not bashing at all. I just don't understand why people want to kill more bucks? And I don't understand why you hunt an area with no deer? I'd really like to know if you have killed any does on your land, or if you've never killed any on your land.[/QUOTE]


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Got the rare but perfect wind for one of my honey holes today. It's a little earlier in the season than I normally hunt this stand but I'm going in this afternoon


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Dude the rut really has not started yet. Pics will start poping up in the next 2 weeks. 

Sounds like you have a genetic problem in your area.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

What a downer this thread has become.....Somebody call the Wahhhhhmbulance


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

This buck was taken yesterday morning on the same 100 acres I hunt by another hunter on the opposite end. Was after him last year hadn't seen him this year.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mustanghunter50 said:


> This buck was taken yesterday morning on the same 100 acres I hunt by another hunter on the opposite end. Was after him last year hadn't seen him this year.


That is a stud!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

That is a nice buck.

Was out this morning for a quickie before the heater man came to service my heater. Watched a six point chase a receptive doe into an open area and mount her about 40 yards from the stand. I guess it was a quickie for him too.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

That's an awesome buck! Plenty of motivation there to get back after it!


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

mustanghunter50 said:


> This buck was taken yesterday morning on the same 100 acres I hunt by another hunter on the opposite end. Was after him last year hadn't seen him this year.


What a pig....what time was it shot?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard about a huge 200" buck killed in Franklin County last week or the week before?


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Not sure when it was shot. I was sent the pic and location and not much other info


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

at 9:08 this morning on my way out our driveway I saw a 2.5 yr old 10 point that I have been getting on camera trailing a doe through a narrow patch of woods...she was just feeding and he was just keeping his distance following intently but not chasing....my guess is she is on the verge of coming in and he knows it....the other reason this is potentially exciting is that is the first daylight glimpse we have of that buck...

what good does aimlessly debating ARs and their effectiveness or the number of doe tags that the states QDMA biologists recommend they issue do? Instead why don't we just all do our part and pass on deer we shouldn't take. In the end that is all we can do and there is no sense worrying about anything else. Don't shoot young bucks and take old does when given the chance and you will be doing your part. Never understood the mentality of, "well if I don't shoot him someone else will". I think that is an excuse PA hunters. Maybe true, but no chance he'll make it if we kill them. Good Luck Guys, and most importantly, have fun!!


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad I took off until next wednesday. Should be in the woods when it kicks off.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Good call!! Sorry about my pissing and moaning. I'm just frustrated as it seems it's getting worse. I will try to stay positive on these threads. I do find myself losing the urge to hunt anymore simply because I'm not having fun Im making it into more of a job! Thanks for the eye opener





SwitchbckXT said:


> at 9:08 this morning on my way out our driveway I saw a 2.5 yr old 10 point that I have been getting on camera trailing a doe through a narrow patch of woods...she was just feeding and he was just keeping his distance following intently but not chasing....my guess is she is on the verge of coming in and he knows it....the other reason this is potentially exciting is that is the first daylight glimpse we have of that buck...
> 
> what good does aimlessly debating ARs and their effectiveness or the number of doe tags that the states QDMA biologists recommend they issue do? Instead why don't we just all do our part and pass on deer we shouldn't take. In the end that is all we can do and there is no sense worrying about anything else. Don't shoot young bucks and take old does when given the chance and you will be doing your part. Never understood the mentality of, "well if I don't shoot him someone else will". I think that is an excuse PA hunters. Maybe true, but no chance he'll make it if we kill them. Good Luck Guys, and most importantly, have fun!!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Good call!! Sorry about my pissing and moaning. I'm just frustrated as it seems it's getting worse. I will try to stay positive on these threads. I do find myself losing the urge to hunt anymore simply because I'm not having fun Im making it into more of a job! Thanks for the eye opener


Stay patient, it hasn't kicked in yet :wink: the 31st - 5/6th will be killer, I promise :thumbs_up


----------



## StrapAssissin#1 (Oct 23, 2013)

So you cant bait to use trail cameras only? I didnt mean hunting over bait Also is it leagle to use the mock scrapes with the drippers?


tyepsu said:


> I like to hunt scrape lines that are made along old logging roads. Baiting of any kind in PA is a big NO NO and will carry with it a heavy fine and possibly loss of license. There were a few years where it was allowed in Special Regulation Areas, but not anymore.


----------



## StrapAssissin#1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Never Mind....Found the answer... It IS Legal to feed or bait deer up to 30 days before hunting season. Thirty days prior to hunting season and during it is considered baiting and is not legal. All residue of mineral or bait must be removed prior to hunting season. Baiting for deer is no longer permitted on private lands in the southeast special regulations areas.


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bwana said:


> Stay patient, it hasn't kicked in yet :wink: the 31st - 5/6th will be killer, I promise :thumbs_up


Ive hunted a bunch thru the midwest can honestly say Pa is a joke when it comes to the rut . JMO


----------



## pse8point (Feb 13, 2010)

StrapAssissin#1 said:


> So you cant bait to use trail cameras only? I didnt mean hunting over bait Also is it leagle to use the mock scrapes with the drippers?


Certain areas in the CWD you are not allowed to feed deer, or use urine scents as well


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

hoyt170 said:


> Ive hunted a bunch thru the midwest can honestly say Pa is a joke when it comes to the rut . JMO


I hunt 2-3 states in the mid-west every year...and I agree. But deer still breed, chase & seek still happens, the rut goes on...whether you see it or not. Hunt un-pressured deer, don't spook the does, hunt the wind,,,,kill a nice buck


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Have only been seeing young buck still. Had a very young 8 point freshen up a scrape about 9 a.m. on Saturday. Otherwise, all camera action of bigger deer still happening late at night. Much more scrape action picking up, but after dark.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Guy I went to college with shot this last evening in Venengo county area I believe. I don't wanna be the guy posting other guys harvests; my intent is to keep PA guys up to speed on whats movin around out there. Not sure if he uses the thread or not


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks bud Im trying. Just was the worst preseason for big buck pics and little deer sign just kind of boiled over I guess. I apologize for it!! I have off the week of the 11th so hopefully they're still moving






Bwana said:


> Stay patient, it hasn't kicked in yet :wink: the 31st - 5/6th will be killer, I promise :thumbs_up


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

A few small buck again this morning. Just not happening yet. Gonna get warm,wet and windy Thursday and Friday


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow some nice big boys starting to show up slowly.

I'm going to hit the same stand near the corn field they were taking down last night as the wind looks good.. Should be wrapped up with the combine this morning and hopefully party time for the deers tonight!


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Looking to be warm on Saturday around Carlisle area. Only times I definitely get out maybe a night or two during the week. I like warm weather less clothes but not so good for deer movement :/ oh well ill still be out and trying some estrus for the first time


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I had a small buck come cruising through this morning along with a few does feeding under me.


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Havent seen much as far as chasing goes. Scrapes and rubs are popping up. Off all next week should be good timing I hope. Couldn't be worse than last year...the week I took off hurricane sandy was going on. Everyday was a monsoon. 

Highs in the low 50s lows in the 30s, good rut weather me thinks


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

i m taking of fmonday and tuesday


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be off Monday and Tuesday as well


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

My dad went out today with me for 1st time this year. Called this 8 in three times before he got a shot. His first with the bow


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

well got mandated for this weekend so I took off the next two Thursdays and Fridays and gonna hunt my ass off probably gonna hunt Thursday morning and that's it for this week.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Smacked a nice 10 tonite...quartered hard about 45 degrees, aimed for the behind shoulder, sounded like I hit a ballbat into a tree when it hit, think I got front of liver and second lung and stuck into shoulder joint. We found dark blood at first and bright red 10 ft after then completely stopped. If I can get outa work in the am ill get back on the blood, if not ill be first outthe door at 3:30.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I got a picture of a brute supposedly killed in Clearfield county if true got to be close to a pa record if you want pm me your cell number I will send the picture to you and you can post it on here for some reason I can't get it to post from my cell phone.


Matt Musto said:


> Has anyone heard about a huge 200" buck killed in Franklin County last week or the week before?


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

Here in my part of 2C, the early season has been very slow. A couple people who hunted the first week took two average 2 1/2 year-old bucks, but only one of the big guys was seen in daylight (a miss by the landowner). Since then, sightings of any deer - bucks or does, have been almost nonexistent. However, within the last five or six days, scrape activity has increased substantially. Almost all activity on the scrapes has been at night and primarily young bucks ("dinks"), but a few older bucks have started hitting the scrapes since Saturday night and does without fawns are starting to visit them regularly. Stills and videos don't indictate any does exhibiting estrous-like behavior just yet and most activity is occurring between 8:00 p.m. and midnight. I did get a very cool video of a pretty nice 9-pt visiting a scrape and destroying a licking branch twice within 10 minutes. Older bucks are showing some interest in does, but I wouldn't really call it "chasing" at this point; more like "checking 'em out" and seeking at this point. A small 6-pt. I saw Saturday morning followed a doe and her fawn for a bit, but he wasn't really pushing. It won't be long; I expect to begin seeing some daytime activity within the next week.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sitting here waiting for the sub to come up and hear deer moving. Hopefuly it's a decent mornin


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Good luck! Saw a bunch of deer around this morning on my way to work.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Saw a small 6pt last night and had several deer around me at dark just as I was about to climb down. Couldn't see them but they were within 50 yards. Sounded like 3 or 4 of them, I think 3 to the south of me and 1 to the north. I let them pass and waited till I couldn't hear them anymore then slipped out


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Three small buck already. Spike a six and one I couldn't identify


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Why is it raining? I don't remember it saying anything about rain when I looked this morning?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jesses80 said:


> I got a picture of a brute supposedly killed in Clearfield county if true got to be close to a pa record if you want pm me your cell number I will send the picture to you and you can post it on here for some reason I can't get it to post from my cell phone.


Is it a super chocolate horned mainframe ten with massive mass? If it is it's now two counties, and yes it would be the state record easily. Can't believe if its real, that it hasn't had a legitimate news article or something.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Out this morning got in extra early today heard some bleats and a lot of movement just to dark to see any hopefully it starts picking up soon


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> Is it a super chocolate horned mainframe ten with massive mass? If it is it's now two counties, and yes it would be the state record easily. Can't believe if its real, that it hasn't had a legitimate news article or something.


I would like to see the pics. My cell isn't very good.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the picture I recived is a monster with two massive drop tines.


Matt Musto said:


> Is it a super chocolate horned mainframe ten with massive mass? If it is it's now two counties, and yes it would be the state record easily. Can't believe if its real, that it hasn't had a legitimate news article or something.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I no a big 170 ish 10 got hit by a car up rasselas area jones township in elk county I do not have pictures of it though.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jesses80 said:


> the picture I recived is a monster with two massive drop tines.


Nope, different deer than what I have a pic of.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

130" ten just got crushed on Germantown Pike in East Norriton near Einstein Hospital about a half hour ago. Went to look at it and half his rack was busted off but looked like he was wide.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

let the car whacking begin the county sheriff hit a buck last week up by kane pa demolished his car .I no 7 got hit around here last week 2 were does rest were bucks all small ones besides the 10 point.


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

I drive a truck for a living and I know the roadkill activity has definitely picked up the last couple of weeks. The majority of the carnage I've been seeing has been small bucks. I would say they have been getting antsy. Big boys should move soon. I did jump what looked to be a decent 8 that had been bedded with a doe on Monday afternoon. Not too far from one of my stands that I wasn't in.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Saw a big 12 standing 100 yards from where I park to walk in I was hoping he would make his way my way no luck. I have yet to see a buck all I'm seeing is does and I moved from the ravine I was in with heat trails to the ridge top thinking I'd see bucks but no luck all does. Has me scratching my head any advice?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1794741


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

been slow here all season on vacation last 3 weeks of season saw a spike and 4 doe this morning he was trailing them sniffing all over where they walked . buck have been in hiding here only seen 2 since first day ! 9 point yesterday and spike this morning is my first bucks of the year. was like this last year as well deer numbers are down a bit here . some scrapes some rubs 2-1/2 year olds are moving now, big boys still in hiding > good luck fellas !


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1794741


 nice and he is out in the daylight good luck!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> am i the only one that's having a bad year?? i have 48 hrs. in the stand and all i've seen so far is 4 doe and two small bucks.


 no! same here! don't give up ! it gets old seeing nothing day in and day out .i just saw my first buck yesterday and another this morning . and i have only missed 3 evenings after work . i have pile of hours as well it was like this last year her as well . till week of rut .


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 31, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> What a downer this thread has become.....Somebody call the Wahhhhhmbulance


On its way!


----------



## StrapAssissin#1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Where was that taken...it wasnt 79 anywhere in PA yesterday!


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Finally got away from work and out to hunt Saturday. Windy all day with 30mph gusts in all directions. Only saw a spike at night on some cornfields. He came in downwind of me and I didn't get busted so I consider that a win. Hunted some public ground in the morning I had scouted earlier. Lots of good sign but a lot of guys driving the woods for early muzzleloader. Didn't see anything in the morning. Decided to scout some game lands that are not open to motorized vehicles on Sunday. Walked back in about 3.5 miles and couldn't believe what I found. Apple trees, corn, turnips, and fresh sign everywhere but the best part is I don't think anyone ever goes back in that far. Or if so I don't think very many. Building myself a trailer for my Mtn. bike and gonna hit it hard. I'm off the entire last week of the season. Here's some of what I wound on my walk in.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

simms125 said:


> Saw a big 12 standing 100 yards from where I park to walk in I was hoping he would make his way my way no luck. I have yet to see a buck all I'm seeing is does and I moved from the ravine I was in with heat trails to the ridge top thinking I'd see bucks but no luck all does. Has me scratching my head any advice?


My advice would be to be patient. If the does are in your area thats a good thing. If you are not pressed for time or meat dont shoot any doe. Where thier are does thier will be bucks.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Not to good this morning. Just some doe and no buck to be seen. Gotta be good next week I would think


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Back in stand because of my mid day pic from yesterday. 15 minutes in and a half rack came in a hit the community blow down from Sandy last year.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck guys! Steel mill is calling


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm staying home this evening. It's too warm and nice out for me plus I have the "getting ready for winter" list around the house to get done. Hopefully I can wrap that up by the weekend because the time is upon us and I want as much time to hunt as possible for the next few weeks :wink:


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Just watched a 145-150" class buck cruise past 2 of my stands...exactly 2 pm.


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

I had a good hunt Monday morning Oct 28th. This guy came in right on the heels of a doe just before 9AM. He turned broadside at 8 yards, perfect shot, down in 80! This is my best PA buck to date!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome buck, congrats!

Just realized we are in the hiring process here at work and I have to conduct an interview every morning next week! Not stoked about that at all. Looks like a lot of afternoon hunts in my future next week.


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Little warm and the wind is picking up. Next two days are calling for rain and wind gusts up to 30mph.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

What positiom are you hiring for?


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

mustanghunter50 said:


> What positiom are you hiring for?


Entry level civil highway engineer.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am stuck at work, but wishing I was in the woods, especially during the rut. I have scheduled off the 8th-15th. I also had scheduled off this Friday the 1st, but SW PA is calling for 25MPH winds and rain, so I switched that day with Monday the 4th. I have some really nice bucks on camera; however I just have not been seeing many deer while in the stand. The weather has been a bit crazy. Opening day was 80+ and some other days it was very windy or rainy. I am hoping that I chose the correct days off and the deer cooperate. I am keeping a positive attitude and every chance I get to hunt I will be out there. I have seen more mature bucks in the last 3 years than all the years before that combined. Just crossing my fingers that it all comes together on one of the days left I am able to hunt. Sure wish we could hunt Sundays. It is nice being so close to Ohio. I just hop over the border and hunt there on Sundays. Best of luck guys. If this year is like years past the best is ahead of us


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

I will be hunting in southwest Pa saturday after the front comes through rumors are scrapes and rubs are starting to appear in more number.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

OctoberAssassin said:


> I will be hunting in southwest Pa saturday after the front comes through rumors are scrapes and rubs are starting to appear in more number.


Saturday morning is looking like a solid time to be in the woods! Good luck! If the wind just so happens to turn off at the tail end of this storm Friday evening I may give it a go then as well.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

simms125 said:


> Saw a big 12 standing 100 yards from where I park to walk in I was hoping he would make his way my way no luck. I have yet to see a buck all I'm seeing is does and I moved from the ravine I was in with heat trails to the ridge top thinking I'd see bucks but no luck all does. Has me scratching my head any advice?


Hang in there man. Bucks will be out looking for does soon. If you have does around you then you should start to see the bucks. Good luck


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1794741


Sweet PA buck good luck!


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

I will be hunting saturday in SW PA not far from the airport property that was open to a select few hunters this year.. Haven't hunted the farm since opening day in hopes of not ruining the area.. So hopefully my patience pays off.. Has there been any word of any big bucks taken off the airport land so far this season?


----------



## twebbs1369 (Aug 7, 2009)

Matt Musto said:


> Has anyone heard about a huge 200" buck killed in Franklin County last week or the week before?


In Franklin county?? must be at letterkenny, because that would be a miracle for a buck to live that long around here.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

twebbs1369 said:


> In Franklin county?? must be at letterkenny, because that would be a miracle for a buck to live that long around here.


I agree lol....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

The time is coming boys, just seen an 8 pt in the middle of a neighborhood where deer don't normally hang out and far from the woods. There starting to move.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

checked cameras today all does are still with fawns and young bucks coming in 1/2 hr or so after they go through lots of scrapes also but nothing been working them over good.good luck to you guys i'm prob not gonna hunt till Monday .


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

This big old 17 point hoss was taken the other day just a few miles down the road from my house. I guess he was the smaller of the 2 that were running together :jaw:


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

StrapAssissin#1 said:


> Where was that taken...it wasnt 79 anywhere in PA yesterday!


The camera is in the sunlight and it heats them up giving the false temp reading.


----------



## heights87 (Oct 23, 2013)

davydtune said:


> this big old 17 point hoss was taken the other day just a few miles down the road from my house. I guess he was the smaller of the 2 that were running together :jaw:


wow!


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

davydtune said:


> This big old 17 point hoss was taken the other day just a few miles down the road from my house. I guess he was the smaller of the 2 that were running together :jaw:


Do you know the hunter who shot the 17 point? I've seen weirder but it seems highly unlikely two bucks of that caliber are still "running together" this time of year...just sayin


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

SwitchbckXT said:


> Do you know the hunter who shot the 17 point? I've seen weirder but it seems highly unlikely two bucks of that caliber are still "running together" this time of year...just sayin


I personally don't but I have a buddy that is a good friend of his and it's legit. They have trail cam pics of them both.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

davydtune said:


> This big old 17 point hoss was taken the other day just a few miles down the road from my house. I guess he was the smaller of the 2 that were running together :jaw:


What WMU was that beast taken in?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

ribsyj said:


> What WMU was that beast taken in?


 Erie County in 1B


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

In a park down the street from my house. There were 6 more like this


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Matt Musto said:


> In a park down the street from my house. There were 6 more like this


haha, thats awesome. I love it


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

davydtune said:


> I personally don't but I have a buddy that is a good friend of his and it's legit. They have trail cam pics of them both.


Good deal! Awesome buck.


----------



## StrapAssissin#1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Check out the first visitor to my scrape...hopefully he will be pushed by a big boy...


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty slow for me this morning was already above 50 degrees at 6am. Even the squirrels were sluggish! Stoked to get back after it saturday!

Saw a nice buck pushing so doe around a field last night though.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

That 17 pointer is an absolute monster!


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Saw a 150 inch 10 pt in beaver county locked down with a doe already. Should be good from here on out. He was like her shadow


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Buddy down the road just sent me this


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Buddy down the road just sent me this


Pushing her face in the pillow....geeeesh!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Lots of bucks chasing this morning but not shot opportunities


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> Pushing her face in the pillow....geeeesh!


haha, you had me laughing out loud with that one! cool pic too


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> Lots of bucks chasing this morning but not shot opportunities


What WMU?


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

went out yesterday afternoon and had nothing but bucks chasing does and tons of deer running all over the woods. this afternoon went in early and smelled a doe in heat immediately after getting into the stand, sure enough here she comes by at about 50yds. then the skies opened up and dumped buckets on me for about 45mins. only other thing was a buck in some thick nasty stuff behind me just grunting away. still have off the next two days to try and whack a doe before i call it quits until rifle.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

I understand but the problem isn't a week in archery it's people. I myself enjoy archery more and would find more enjoyment shooting one with my bow than a rifle. It's the same argument as Sunday hunting. Just because more time is givin doesn't make you a better hunter. I veared off topic with my statement and I apollogize.


----------



## klutzington (Feb 22, 2013)

Been hunting hard in 5B (near route 322 - Hummelstown) all season and all I've seen was a scrawny ol' spike. I know the property holds deer because I have pics on my trail cam (btw... the doe are still fawned up in the pics). If I don't see something soon I'm going to have to resort to shooting squirrels. 

Sincerely,

Frustrated.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Ryanp019 said:


> What WMU?


4E. The buck seem to love those damp drizzly days


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Came home from taking the family trick or treating. Get to my driveway and right across the main road shoots a buck right up my paved driveway. He didn't have a care in the world. As soon as I turned into my driveway I saw why. A doe standing in my yard. Pretty crazy! he ran her up into a field. They are tempting and teasing me I cant take it! It is def. hammer time. good luck all. sat cant come soon enough.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am hoping I didn't take the wrong week off. I have off the 8th-15th. I also went ahead and took Monday the 4th off. It sounds like maybe I should have scheduled next week off instead.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I have off Monday through the next Tuesday. Hopefully I picked the right week. If nothing else, it will be turkey season and I will do some scouting for archery bear.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

haven't been able to get out since Saturday. Cant wait to get out this Saturday though prob. sit till 1ish. but Im really hoping to drop one sooner. im gonna have to try harder to get off work to get out into the woods for evening hunts during the week not much time left.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

klutzington said:


> Been hunting hard in 5B (near route 322 - Hummelstown) all season and all I've seen was a scrawny ol' spike. I know the property holds deer because I have pics on my trail cam (btw... the doe are still fawned up in the pics). If I don't see something soon I'm going to have to resort to shooting squirrels.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Frustrated.


Same here. 5B south of York.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Saw a decent buck running a few does in a cut corn field on the way into work this morning. Tomorrow should be good. Might have to take a few days off next week.


----------



## sebas30 (Aug 16, 2011)

My buddy and I have not been able to hunt for 3 years because of deployment. We just came up to 2c in franklin county the other day and was wondering what phase of the rut the deer are in right now. We have seen a few scrapes and rubs but not many. Everyone around here is telling us that they have not seen any decent bucks, just basket racks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

The buck are starting to chase. Its the pre-rut from what i have seen. The full blown rut i would say a week to a week and a half. The younger bucks are coming to calls and scents. Havent seen the big boys yet. I hunt 2c also.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bucks are starting to Cruzzzz- (pre- rut has started) , started this Wednesday have not seen a horn all season! 3rd morning in a row seen bucks passed on a 9 point already seen a good 140 inch this morning about 75 yards away all my action seems to be in morning right now . good luck ~! wont be long now .


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been getting one decent 8 on camera regularly but just got this pic two nights ago. I'm having trouble locating food to pinpoint these deer during they day. I'm hunting new areas this year and still looking for my first bow kill.


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

I get this buck on camera every night between 9 and 11:30 and every morning between 4 and 8. I must have messed up the date when I set my camera lol


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys got my damn heart about pounding out of my chest. I cant even hunt till tomorrow.


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

Haha getting two shooters on camera has me going crazy! Ive been pulling my hair out trying to locate this buck when the suns out.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

If you have him on cam between 4 and 8am you are close to his bed.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

sebas30 said:


> My buddy and I have not been able to hunt for 3 years because of deployment. We just came up to 2c in franklin county the other day and was wondering what phase of the rut the deer are in right now. We have seen a few scrapes and rubs but not many. Everyone around here is telling us that they have not seen any decent bucks, just basket racks. Thanks for the help.


Thanks for your service and best of luck with your season!


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm in his bedroom but where he is going after that I'm not sure... The latest I have him in that area is 7:30


----------



## sebas30 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank guys appritiate the info. We only have a week to hunt then back to the real world. 
Thanks PABUCKHUNTER, we are going to need all the luck we can get.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Planning on staying in the tree all day to Oreos what about you guys? I may run a drag line with some estrus to what are your thoughts?


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

simms125 said:


> Planning on staying in the tree all day to Oreos what about you guys? I may run a drag line with some estrus to what are your thoughts?




how many oreos? LOL


----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

I was in from dark till dark today and didnt see a thing. Even with the crazy wind I thought for sure I'd at least see a little buck or two cruising. I'll be back at it dark to dark again tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Me either.. Was out this afternoon thinking after the rain they'll move.. I was wrong. Saw nothing. Next to no rubs or scrapes. Worst season I can remember


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Me either.. Was out this afternoon thinking after the rain they'll move.. I was wrong. Saw nothing. Next to no rubs or scrapes. Worst season I can remember


Hang in there Scott. As the saying goes, the next 5 minutes or one hot doe can change everything.

Today was unseasonably warm too. They don't want to move in this heat if they don't have to.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

6bloodychunks said:


> how many oreos? LOL


Lol I hate auto correct!!


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it to early for estrus? I'm in 4B. And will it spook doe?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ryanp019 said:


> Is it to early for estrus? I'm in 4B. And will it spook doe?


I don't think it's to early if you think it works. I personally think it will only lure in young deer and yes I believe it can spook does. I would recommend a good spot and zero extra scent.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

jayson2984 said:


> I don't think it's to early if you think it works. I personally think it will only lure in young deer and yes I believe it can spook does. I would recommend a good spot and zero extra scent.


I have really never used it much. I bought some due to going to cameron county to hunt "the big woods" and my buddy uses it up there every year and usually arrows a big one. But all they had in the special golden estrus was the 4oz bottle so I have a ton of the stuff and was just wondering what effect it may have on the doe in the area


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I would wait until 11/8-11/10 to break out the estrous. Right now is just a bit too early.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Was out tonight thinking after the nasty weather moved through they would be up and moving. All I saw was 4 doe right at dark they were about 5 minutes too late to the party as I was unable to see comfortably my pins even though they were under 20 yards. No bucks in tow and all my scrapes were covered in leaves. Back out in the morning.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

Mature buck urine has been doing phenomenal for my family. Brother had 9 buck come in and he missed low on a 120" 8 point. Same night after he left an hour after dark a 130" 10 point hit the scent. With the wind today my father and I put a spot and stalk on and he arrows a 120" 9 point at 15 yards at 1pm bedded in a weed patch that we pulled the same trick before. Turkey coming in tomorrow and the plan is to hunt like rifle and let them be pushed around.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

DustinArner said:


> Mature buck urine has been doing phenomenal for my family. Brother had 9 buck come in and he missed low on a 120" 8 point. Same night after he left an hour after dark a 130" 10 point hit the scent. With the wind today my father and I put a spot and stalk on and he arrows a 120" 9 point at 15 yards at 1pm bedded in a weed patch that we pulled the same trick before. Turkey coming in tomorrow and the plan is to hunt like rifle and let them be pushed around.


How are you using the buck urine? Drags or wicks?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

4hrs this afternoon. A bit warm and not one deer.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

Dripper and wicks. Just make sure you spray heavily whatever you handle or touch including your feet. I use pre existing scrapes and it just pisses off the mature buck and makes the small buck interested. Scent control is key. If you set cameras set them out of direct sight of the scrape as well. I set mine higher up in trees and spray them down everytime I check them. Only takes one time to ruin a spot with a mature buck. I'm goin to try a drag tomorrow morning through an area the ten has been checking a scrape just before light. Hope to draw him up and to stay out a little later. This past week the matures are showing at last light but still cautious. With the cold coming back this week should push them out even earlier/later depending on time of day your hunting.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

did any of yous see the brute taken in highland township.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck to you Pa guys this morning


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hopefully they're moving this morning…..


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Good luck to everyone this mornin. Hopefully with the colder air pushing in it has them on there feet.


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Me either.. Was out this afternoon thinking after the rain they'll move.. I was wrong. Saw nothing. Next to no rubs or scrapes. Worst season I can remember


Got to love PA, PRETTY BAD U GOT TO TRAVEL OUT OF STATE TO KILL A GOOD DEER.


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck to my pa brothers this AM. Clear and 48 degrees this AM in Washington county. Haven't seen much daylight activity at all yet in SWPA


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

hoyt170 said:


> Got to love PA, PRETTY BAD U GOT TO TRAVEL OUT OF STATE TO KILL A GOOD DEER.


A "good" deer is relative to your area. I'm happy with a 3 yr old knowing he is likely one of the better bucks in the area. If I was in Iowa I would probably not be happy with a 3 year old. Inches of antler are fun but aren't the most important consideration for me at this point.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

50 degrees this morning when I got up, dead calm, with bright sunshine and warmer temps predicted. Stayed home! I have all next week off so no big deal. Let the guys that only have Saturdays get after them today. Going to have some nice cold temps next week, and hopefully more does come into estrous and keep the big boys on the prowl.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm out used estrus we will see what happens


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just had 3 doe come through. Still grouped up which is kind of a let down. Its that single doe that gets the blood pumping!!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

DeadOn33 said:


> Just had 3 doe come through. Still grouped up which is kind of a let down. Its that single doe that gets the blood pumping!!


Yeah I hear ya! I had 5 doe walk literally right under my stand 5 min before light.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

2.5 yr old half rack and 2 does he could have cared less they were here. Ignored them and walked away!! Not rut signs here whatsoever


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I may have to scout and hunt new property for last 2 weeks I got nothing here


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

hoyt170 said:


> Got to love PA, PRETTY BAD U GOT TO TRAVEL OUT OF STATE TO KILL A GOOD DEER.


:thumbs_up What? Haven't you heard that everything that the PA game commission says is true? lol


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

bkellybe said:


> Yeah I hear ya! I had 5 doe walk literally right under my stand 5 min before light.


They must not have gotten the memo that it is supposed to be the rut. I usually won't shoot a doe this time of year, but if they are still acting like its family time, I might fill the freezer.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

DeadOn33 said:


> They must not have gotten the memo that it is supposed to be the rut. I usually won't shoot a doe this time of year, but if they are still acting like its family time, I might fill the freezer.


Ha ya im thinking the same thing! Saw a group of 4 move across a field last night as well. If one of them presents a slam dunk shot she will dinner.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck this morning everybody.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Im leaving at 5am tomw am from MA for Potter County!! This cold front should get them on their feet!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

bigbuck28 said:


> Im leaving at 5am tomw am from MA for Potter County!! This cold front should get them on their feet!


Where do you hunt in Potter? We hunt Potter in Shinglehouse for firearms season.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Quiet morning here. i saw a small buck dogging a doe at first light. 2 other guys saw none another saw few does and a 6pt.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Nothing moving this morning. Too warm and too many jack wagon small game hunters


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

Another great morning in the great state of PA , ONE SMALL BUCK. MAYBE NEXT YEAR THEY WILL ADD ANOTHER 200 THOUSAND DOE TAGS OUT.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

didn't see crap this morning so shot 2 grays with the bow that drove me nuts all morning then went and checked cameras last picture of a decent buck was 11-1-13 at 12:45 am last doe pic was 10-30-13 6 of them walked through and young ones still with them.good luck this afternoon guys I'm off to work back at it Monday boy sunday would be a good day to be out.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

nothin in west grove for me when went last weekend. big 4, 3 does, and a ton of squirrels. need to fill this out of state pa tag!


----------



## tdonovan55 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nothing this morning, here in 1B. It was nice overcast, light breeze, but no deer, but they are around. Had a huge barn owl fly right to tree in front of me. Snapped some pics with the Iphone, pretty cool. Raining now, I'll get back out later this afternoon until dark, bring your tree umbrella with you, it's going to be wet.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Saw two bucks this am a four point and then the nice eight that I shot. HE made a rub and scrape before i shot him at 15 yards. Went 50 yards and done double lung. Last night I used some code blue. I saw an awesome ten point, no shot. I then had a single dow come ina and bed 50 yards away. She was bait. I had three bucks come in and check her out. One was six point that pushed her out of the bed and tried to mount her but she wasnt having it. They both then bedded down together and moved off around last light. Seems to be getting good. I rearranged my vaction since I am tagged out and I am heading for ohio WED for 10 days. I will post up some pics later


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dead quiet again in northern DE. This season has sucked so far. 

Low of 29 Monday morning may change things.....


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

one 3 point this morning that's is getting colder here .


----------



## UnsanityINC (Oct 3, 2013)

Nothing again in 4c this morning. Not very many Rubs and scrapes yet either. What's going on?


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

jhauser said:


> Saw two bucks this am a four point and then the nice eight that I shot. HE made a rub and scrape before i shot him at 15 yards. Went 50 yards and done double lung. Last night I used some code blue. I saw an awesome ten point, no shot. I then had a single dow come ina and bed 50 yards away. She was bait. I had three bucks come in and check her out. One was six point that pushed her out of the bed and tried to mount her but she wasnt having it. They both then bedded down together and moved off around last light. Seems to be getting good. I rearranged my vaction since I am tagged out and I am heading for ohio WED for 10 days. I will post up some pics later


Congrats! Stoked for your pics! How did you utilize your code blue? I have some and usually just use it around my decoy.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## matthews33 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello my buddy tim shot a nice old 8 pointer this morning he was all gray in the face and no upper teethut his neck was all big and smelled like he was in rut we hunt 5c


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Rut is going to be a "trickle rut" this year again. We had it like this 3 yrs ago I believe. Not going to have a typical rut. With the weather, and the 2 full moons at prime time, it screws it up. I just hope the turkey hunters don't push the deer into full nocturnal activity and the thickest swamps on private ground. I enjoy turkey hunting as well, and not bashing them, but I notice where we are, it does change their behavior enough to make it more difficult to get on deer during daylight. I got 2 more nights of work, then off for 9 days. Good luck to those getting out tonight.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

matthews33 said:


> Hello my buddy tim shot a nice old 8 pointer this morning he was all gray in the face and no upper teethut his neck was all big and smelled like he was in rut we hunt 5c


"Hello, welcome"


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

in the blind this evening in 2A.


now that the rabbit guys with the beagles left maybe ill get lucky and see something lmao


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Next squirrel by my stand is getting shot they are driving me crazy


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> Nothing moving this morning. Too warm and too many jack wagon small game hunters


Jack wagon hunters because it doesn't please you? Pathetic attitude.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Nada this morning in 5C. Trying a different stand with the fairly strong wind out of the west.


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

Two bucks this morning in sePA cruising together. Moved over to a spot with a really high doe population nothing so far


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

adidazman15 said:


> Two bucks this morning in sePA cruising together. Moved over to a spot with a really high doe population nothing so far


I thought all of SE PA had a really high doe population. Lol!


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## BOWHUNTERZ7 (Aug 26, 2010)

10 hours in stand today and no deer, hopefully this cold front changes things.


----------



## sebas30 (Aug 16, 2011)

Found an old scrape yesterday and noticed today that it had been freshened up. There were very little leaves on it and a fresh rub in a nearby tree. Is it a good idea to hunt it? Thus is not my property so I have no cams up but I do have permission to hunt it. I remember reading somewhere that hunting scrapes and rubs is ok but it has to be while they are still being used, before the actual rut. Does this sound logical to anyone or has anyone had any success doing this? I'm hunting in 2c.


----------



## sebas30 (Aug 16, 2011)

jhauser said:


> Saw two bucks this am a four point and then the nice eight that I shot. HE made a rub and scrape before i shot him at 15 yards. Went 50 yards and done double lung. Last night I used some code blue. I saw an awesome ten point, no shot. I then had a single dow come ina and bed 50 yards away. She was bait. I had three bucks come in and check her out. One was six point that pushed her out of the bed and tried to mount her but she wasnt having it. They both then bedded down together and moved off around last light. Seems to be getting good. I rearranged my vaction since I am tagged out and I am heading for ohio WED for 10 days. I will post up some pics later


Where at in SW PA if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a single deer again. Sign is everywhere. Still moving at night.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Had a 6pt bed 15 yards in front of my stand. Looks farther but that's because my phone sucks, I ranged him while he was snoozing haha. He slept for 45 minutes and then moved off. Only deer I saw today in the woods.

Just left of the two trees in the center of picture. 








Enhanced so it's easier to see.


----------



## tdonovan55 (Sep 23, 2013)

Got skunked today. First time this season. Zero deer, thats okay it happens, I know they are still around. Just wasn't in the cards today.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

sebas30 said:


> Found an old scrape yesterday and noticed today that it had been freshened up. There were very little leaves on it and a fresh rub in a nearby tree. Is it a good idea to hunt it? Thus is not my property so I have no cams up but I do have permission to hunt it. I remember reading somewhere that hunting scrapes and rubs is ok but it has to be while they are still being used, before the actual rut. Does this sound logical to anyone or has anyone had any success doing this? I'm hunting in 2c.


Yea I would def. hunt it. Bucks use these for social status and also for an estrous doe to urinate on. The buck especially now will periodically check these to see if there is a "hot" doe in the area. This could also be his way of marking his boundaries so to speak. Some will disagree with this but when I see them I urinate in the scrape. I have shot bucks coming up to them after doing so. You could also spray, squirt or put a couple drips of estrous in it also. Just my two cents.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Had a Buck come in 15 min before shooting light. Then about 8 o clock had a buck missing a front leg come in. Felt really bad for him don't know what happened to him. They were in and out just cruising didn't bother my hangin scents and didn't respond to my bleats or grunts. The deer in general are moving more now. I say starting next sat. we will be hitting the beginning of the rut.


----------



## kbob (Dec 18, 2007)

Had a small 8 hanging around this morning about 8:30 - he was just feeding, didn't even seem to notice the estrus or buck scents i had out. Also his "hocks" on the back legs were pure white - they were not stained brown and it's Nov. 2. No other deer today.


----------



## pa.bowhunter (Jan 14, 2010)

I am seeing a few young bucks cruising occasionally but the big boys are not one their feet yet. at least in this area (western Pa.) during daylight hours. hopefully things will kick off this week. keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

So I saw more buck action between 9:00- 10:00 am today than I saw all season long. Two little buck at a few min till 9:00 . Twenty min later a respectable 8 rubbed a tree in front of my stand,but was interrupted by four doe being chased by three nice buck. They ran all through the valley in front of me for close to 35 min. Off in the direction they first came from I saw a different big rack monster chasing a single doe. All while I was trying to hunt turkey. Where were they last week? The rut is on strong in northern 2-b


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Almost nailed a nice 8 point buck tonight, Had to slam the brakes on and the wife hit the dash, the case of Pabst I just bought hit the floor, and the buck came out unscathed. He was chasing a doe across the road. My wife saw the doe but never saw the buck chasing, was a close one. Will be out all next week and hoping to fill a tag.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Saw a 6 point cruising this morning and then saw a huge high wide buck. Of course the big buck was on the ride home. Yes a huge pa buck on his feet at 1150. Almost crashed the truck when I saw him. Went and hunted the evening where I last saw him but no luck. Did get to see a 7 point kick a spikes butt over a doe. Seems to be picking up in my area.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Late this afternoon I was glassing the field above my stand. Saw a rack and grunted a bit. Lost sight of the deer and a short time later he raced in all intent upon finding the source. A decent 2.5yo
16" eight. A few minutes later a forkie came in followed by a 3pt (half rack). No sign of the big guys, but it made the last several minutes exciting.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Seeing lots of sign here in 4E but seeing no deer. I believe the bucks are moving in the night. Saw a small 7 point Oct. 24 that got kicked up by muzzleloader hunters but that is all. I have been putting alot of time in the stand and not seeing any signs of rut. Definetely a slow start to the rut here. Hopefully things pick up soon because I will not be giving up.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Was out this morning and evening in 5c. The morning hunt was real quiet and I didn't see my first deer until 8:15 when I had 4 does come in. Two big ones and two little ones. I saw they had no bucks in tow and I shot the first big one at 29 yards. Unfortunately I never saw where the arrow hit her and my nocturnal never went off. I got down looked and found blood and hair right at the impact site. I climbed back up into the stand and saw 2 more doe in the distance. I took up the trail approximately 2 hours later and found her piled up 60-70 yards away. 

My evening hunt was really uneventful, I didn't see a deer in the stand but ran into approx 5 deer walking out. Not much buck sign in my area and no bucks seen again on stand.


----------



## tom071984 (Feb 18, 2011)

I bet the game cameras are going to get lit up tommorrow with the weather. I was reviewing my plot-watcher videos from last year and they were moving best between November 3-8th. I can't get back up to western pa till the 11th-14th. I hope it is a later rut like deer and deer hunting was predicting.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

sebas30 said:


> where at in sw pa if u don't mind me asking?



indiana


----------



## pa bovo (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll be out in 2c all next week. Cant wait!!


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

turkeysroost said:


> So I saw more buck action between 9:00- 10:00 am today than I saw all season long. Two little buck at a few min till 9:00 . Twenty min later a respectable 8 rubbed a tree in front of my stand,but was interrupted by four doe being chased by three nice buck. They ran all through the valley in front of me for close to 35 min. Off in the direction they first came from I saw a different big rack monster chasing a single doe. All while I was trying to hunt turkey. Where were they last week? The rut is on strong in northern 2-b


can i hunt with you ?


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

i was out on friday &sat and saw nothing at all lots of signs.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

With my sons football i missed alot of the mid october scraping phase. And when i did hunt trail cams told me i picked the wrong stand! Lol! 
I wouldnt trade a second of coaching that team to be in a tree! Ive got plenty of time coming up in the rut.
Yesterday morning had a decent 8 come in shortly after 8. Wind kept shifting on me. Juat so happens it was blowing right to where he was coming in. I was going to shoot but im glad he busted me. Ive got pics of bigger bucks this year and everday to junt from here on out if need be. So im glad the 100" buck made it another day! Something about that pearl white rack had me ready to go!! I love that adrenaline rush!


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm hearing conflicting stories about the flo orange this week. What is our requirement? Says in the book that overlap with fall turkey is a hat while moving, but all small game hat and chest 250 sq inches.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Pretty sure if you are just bow hunting for deer it is just a hat...100 square inches. 

If you are turkey hunting regardless of weapon it is 250 while moving and 100 displayed when stationary---unless you are in a special regulation area where it is 100 moving and nothing required to be displayed.

Hole this makes sense.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Archery Deer/Archery Bear Season:
(During Overlap with Fall Turkey Season)
When hunting in an area with a concurrent fall turkey season, a hat containing a minimum of 100 square inches of solid fluorescent orange must be worn when moving. The hat may be removed when archer is stationary or on stand.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I had a fun day in the woods. I climbed up just as it was getting light. By the time I got my bow pulled up and an arrow knocked, I had a fork horn my a rub and scrape 30 yards away. About a half hr later, another larger fork horn came in and I thought I might get to see some sparing, but they did some posturing and moved on. The larger fork horn also made a rub and scrape. I also saw a nice 7 pt, but he never presented a shot. I also saw 4 does, but they never gave me a shot. This was all in the first hour of light and then I didn't see another deer, so I went in for lunch.

I spent the evening at a friend's farm for the first time and right at sunset had a buck trailing a doe. The doe went one and the buck came to me. He had a huge body, but only looked to be a fork horn. He spent the next 10 minutes broadside at 20 yards just teasing me drinking from the spring and make a scrape.

Overall, it was a great day considering this I only had 3 hrs on stand prior to this for various reasons. I can only hunt a few hrs next Sat morning, but should be able to sit the afternoon. Good luck to all if you haven't scored yet!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

pa.outdoors said:


> I'm hearing conflicting stories about the flo orange this week. What is our requirement? Says in the book that overlap with fall turkey is a hat while moving, but all small game hat and chest 250 sq inches.


Not conflicting at all. In the manual there is a section just for archery hunters. That is what we follow.

Pa Fluorescent Orange Requirements


----------



## swpahoythunter (Oct 9, 2005)

Went out last night to tag a doe. Got into stand late, 430, but had immediate action. A nice fork horn chased a doe right to me. I thought to myself wow this is going to be easy...nope she wouldn't stop. But it was non stop action as 5 different bucks had the doe running everywhere. I Drew the bow back three times only to have the doe chased before I could shoot. I have to say, it was the most enjoyable hunt I think I ever had.


----------



## Eman89so (Sep 28, 2011)

hunting in Westmoreland co here still slow

bucks running hard up North


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Eman89so said:


> hunting in Westmoreland co here still slow
> 
> bucks running hard up North


Good cuz I'm headed north today at 2pm and won't be back until Tuesday

Went spotting last night here in 4B saw three chases. One was a young buck and the 2 others were mature. One chase there was a young buck and a big 8 hard on a doe. Should be good by the end of this week here.


----------



## Eman89so (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig Martin said:


> Went out last night to tag a doe. Got into stand late, 430, but had immediate action. A nice fork horn chased a doe right to me. I thought to myself wow this is going to be easy...nope she wouldn't stop. But it was non stop action as 5 different bucks had the doe running everywhere. I Drew the bow back three times only to have the doe chased before I could shoot. I have to say, it was the most enjoyable hunt I think I ever had.


hi craig , same here all 2-1/2 year old bucks chasing doe none stop! seen same buck 6 diff. times and 4 others buck as well . they will be hiding in thickets from them . from harassment ! you bubs boy ? if so, i made the deer plaques for your dad. went checked my 10 cameras this morning all big boys running in dark . pre-rut at its best . end next week big boys should be running in daylight


----------



## 09bowtech09 (Jul 22, 2012)

Season started off with plenty of doe and for the last two weeks.... NOTHING!!! I live in 5A on a mountain. My house is at 900ft ASL and my tree stand is just below the "top" of the mountain on a shelf. The top of the mountain is big timber and this shelf where I put my climber is about 20 yards wide and full of trails and laurel. I figured my climber was in a perfect spot at the beginning of the season. I was putting out Big & J's long range attractant before the season to see what was in the area. I had doe every day a few times a day. i had 4 different buck show up on a regular basis and one big 11 point show up once on camera. Opening day I had 10 doe below me. The first week I had doe coming in and out of the area. I had one buck come in just before dark during the first week that didn't present a shot before it was too dark. Since then, I have not spotted one buck!! The last week I have not even had a doe come in. I know mountain hunting is more challenging and I see deer in the fields at night at the bottom of the mountain on a regular basis in the mornings and evenings. I know the deer were bedding within 100 yards of where my stand is in the beginning of the season but now I'm not so sure. I can't hunt further down the mountain and I'm not sure they are still bedding in the same area. I have been hunting this area for about 3 years and had the opportunity to shoot a big 10 the first year which I messed up on and then the one this year that didn't present a shot. I have taken a doe the last 3 years, but I want to take a buck with my bow this year. I am getting a little frustrated and seeking some knowledge!! I've been hunting since I was a kid with my family except for the 8.5 years I was gone while in the Marine Corps. I bought a house that I would be able to hunt and not have to travel two hours every weekend and stay gone from the wife and kids to hunt. Where I used to hunt with my family has lots of fields and mountain combined. I am only able to hunt the mountain here and it is much different. I think the only time I actually had a lot of activity on camera over the last three years was when i had corn/attractant out. I have read that hunting mountain deer is difficult and almost impossible to pattern..... Should I find another hunting area? Do the deer mostly move to the bottom of the mountains during pre rut? Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Saw 4 does all day thurs, a 5 pt fri afternoon, and a couple does and a 4 pt sat morning. First bucks I've seen this year


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would be looking for a natural funnel the does will bee using the bucks will cruz towards the top scent checking the ridges .


09bowtech09 said:


> Season started off with plenty of doe and for the last two weeks.... NOTHING!!! I live in 5A on a mountain. My house is at 900ft ASL and my tree stand is just below the "top" of the mountain on a shelf. The top of the mountain is big timber and this shelf where I put my climber is about 20 yards wide and full of trails and laurel. I figured my climber was in a perfect spot at the beginning of the season. I was putting out Big & J's long range attractant before the season to see what was in the area. I had doe every day a few times a day. i had 4 different buck show up on a regular basis and one big 11 point show up once on camera. Opening day I had 10 doe below me. The first week I had doe coming in and out of the area. I had one buck come in just before dark during the first week that didn't present a shot before it was too dark. Since then, I have not spotted one buck!! The last week I have not even had a doe come in. I know mountain hunting is more challenging and I see deer in the fields at night at the bottom of the mountain on a regular basis in the mornings and evenings. I know the deer were bedding within 100 yards of where my stand is in the beginning of the season but now I'm not so sure. I can't hunt further down the mountain and I'm not sure they are still bedding in the same area. I have been hunting this area for about 3 years and had the opportunity to shoot a big 10 the first year which I messed up on and then the one this year that didn't present a shot. I have taken a doe the last 3 years, but I want to take a buck with my bow this year. I am getting a little frustrated and seeking some knowledge!! I've been hunting since I was a kid with my family except for the 8.5 years I was gone while in the Marine Corps. I bought a house that I would be able to hunt and not have to travel two hours every weekend and stay gone from the wife and kids to hunt. Where I used to hunt with my family has lots of fields and mountain combined. I am only able to hunt the mountain here and it is much different. I think the only time I actually had a lot of activity on camera over the last three years was when i had corn/attractant out. I have read that hunting mountain deer is difficult and almost impossible to pattern..... Should I find another hunting area? Do the deer mostly move to the bottom of the mountains during pre rut? Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## 09bowtech09 (Jul 22, 2012)

There is a natural funnel close by but it leads right to my climber just down from the top of the mountain..... Are you saying stay where I am? My instinct says move if I'm not seeing anything but I'm not sure if I should...... Will the does be bedding toward the top during the rut or will they be staying toward the bottom?


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Any thoughts on this scenario? Saw a buck sat morn. came up through limping really bad. So I waited and watched it it came up at 35 yds. Turns out its missing its whole leg on the right front side. At one point it slipped braced against the tree and regathered itself against a tree. It was a four pt. and man I felt bad watching it. It went up through the main path and disappeared. I told my dad if I see it again I was going to take it. We have private property on our farm and I believe in being a steward and ethical hunter. All I could think of was of that buck all day after that! We can legally take one deer a month if we so choose but have only ever used this once since my grandfather owned it in 1969 and that was for a deer someone else shot and we found. I didn't have a good pair of optics but know its one leg is completely gone and no way its going to run too far. My dad agreed to do the humane thing and I just don't know. I have never shot a deer I didn't have a tag for but this seems like a scenario to do so. It would still be legal but trying to do the right thing. 

I am the only one apparently that has seen this buck so im not even sure where it came from.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty cold out already! Anyones else heading out in the morning to give it a go? Im going to get a couple hours in before work. Meeting at 10am or I would be in it for the long haul. Good cold weather tolerance check tomorrow. Hopefully some big boys moving, should be a nice morning to rattle some antlers!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1797686
View attachment 1797687

Walked past me @10yds today while hanging a stand.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1797686
> View attachment 1797687
> 
> Walked past me @10yds today while hanging a stand.


He is a great deer! Good luck bringing him down!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have tomorrow off and then again the 8th-16th. I am hoping this cooler weather has them chasing. Yesterday I saw a small buck and doe but the buck was not chasing her and really didn't even seem that interested. This afternoon in Ohio I had 2 different scrub bucks chasing and grunting behind does. It seems like the action is just picking up and only going to get better from now until the end of season. My season started with less than normal deer sightings but seems to have really picked up the last few days.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Eman89so said:


> hunting in Westmoreland co here still slow
> 
> bucks running hard up North


Not sure where you got the running hard up north part but it has been as good as dead around me all season. Just starting to find more sign and activity the last couple days. I am sure there has been a few doe cycle by now but I think the best will be coming towards the end of the week. Off for the next 3 weeks, will hunt here til Thurs. Leave for Illinois on Fri. for 10 days and back for archery bear. Let the rut begin now, please!


----------



## Lobrowse (Mar 5, 2011)

Allegheny County buck on Halloween. Shot him at about 330pm. Came into a little rattling and grunting.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

are you down in the bottom of the funnel .


09bowtech09 said:


> There is a natural funnel close by but it leads right to my climber just down from the top of the mountain..... Are you saying stay where I am? My instinct says move if I'm not seeing anything but I'm not sure if I should...... Will the does be bedding toward the top during the rut or will they be staying toward the bottom?


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

saw 4 doe on saturday...none of them had any boyfriends.

Got my 1st game camera (moultrie 990-i) and set it up on a scrape to see what it would capture.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

had to chuckle when i checked the card. The little 8pt below was there that morning but we were at the other end of the property...


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

I think I dressed a little too light this morning. Already had small 8 come in from the other side of the field to some light grunts.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I to hunt mountain ground behind my house. I've been there three years now and have never hunted the top. On the 19 I shot an eight point up there. I own from the bottom to just over the top and everywhere else has been dead for deer sightings. My dad has hunted up there as well and saw deer. This is the only place we are seeing deer during daylight. Maybe take a day and hunt the top. Remember prime time is upon us so don't get frustrated.


09bowtech09 said:


> Season started off with plenty of doe and for the last two weeks.... NOTHING!!! I live in 5A on a mountain. My house is at 900ft ASL and my tree stand is just below the "top" of the mountain on a shelf. The top of the mountain is big timber and this shelf where I put my climber is about 20 yards wide and full of trails and laurel. I figured my climber was in a perfect spot at the beginning of the season. I was putting out Big & J's long range attractant before the season to see what was in the area. I had doe every day a few times a day. i had 4 different buck show up on a regular basis and one big 11 point show up once on camera. Opening day I had 10 doe below me. The first week I had doe coming in and out of the area. I had one buck come in just before dark during the first week that didn't present a shot before it was too dark. Since then, I have not spotted one buck!! The last week I have not even had a doe come in. I know mountain hunting is more challenging and I see deer in the fields at night at the bottom of the mountain on a regular basis in the mornings and evenings. I know the deer were bedding within 100 yards of where my stand is in the beginning of the season but now I'm not so sure. I can't hunt further down the mountain and I'm not sure they are still bedding in the same area. I have been hunting this area for about 3 years and had the opportunity to shoot a big 10 the first year which I messed up on and then the one this year that didn't present a shot. I have taken a doe the last 3 years, but I want to take a buck with my bow this year. I am getting a little frustrated and seeking some knowledge!! I've been hunting since I was a kid with my family except for the 8.5 years I was gone while in the Marine Corps. I bought a house that I would be able to hunt and not have to travel two hours every weekend and stay gone from the wife and kids to hunt. Where I used to hunt with my family has lots of fields and mountain combined. I am only able to hunt the mountain here and it is much different. I think the only time I actually had a lot of activity on camera over the last three years was when i had corn/attractant out. I have read that hunting mountain deer is difficult and almost impossible to pattern..... Should I find another hunting area? Do the deer mostly move to the bottom of the mountains during pre rut? Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Just watched a nice 9 breed a doe across the field.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I just got permission to hunt farm with woods and fields that have already been harvested. but I only got 2 weeks of season left. no trees are able to be climbed with a climber. there is multiple sightings of 2 8pnts and a 10 pt. If I use a portable burlap blind to hunt tree lines each time and in the woods. since its to close to season end to leave them out. will they spook deer using them now?


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> Jack wagon hunters because it doesn't please you? Pathetic attitude.


If you knew what had happened you would say the other guy had a ‘pathetic attitude’. I'm an avid small game hunter and have 2 black labs. It's not my attitude that's pathetic, it is the disrespect and poor etiquette of others that had me so furious on Saturday.

I’m a member of a rod and gun club and we have 500 acres. I’m the only one that puts hard work into establishing food plots on the property. Everyone knows that I hunt these food plots in archery season. I always park my truck at the bottom of the hill and walk up to my spot. The guy I was ticked off at knows I hunt up there regularly. He decided to be a ‘jack wagon’ and DRIVE his truck up the hill and park right in between the food plots I was hunting. It is against club rules to drive into the woods during any deer season. Not to mention, there was no one else small game hunting that morning and he had 500 other acres to hunt. No one at the club likes this guy, because he pulls this crap all the time.

I decided not to confront him, because it would have only turned into an argument and my wife was with me on her first ever turkey hunt (I had the bow, just in case). However, I will be filing a complaint with the board.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Just watched a nice 9 breed a doe across the field.


Cool, Good luck!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> If you knew what had happened you would say the other guy had a ‘pathetic attitude’. I'm an avid small game hunter and have 2 black labs. It's not my attitude that's pathetic, it is the disrespect and poor etiquette of others that had me so furious on Saturday.
> 
> I’m a member of a rod and gun club and we have 500 acres. I’m the only one that puts hard work into establishing food plots on the property. Everyone knows that I hunt these food plots in archery season. I always park my truck at the bottom of the hill and walk up to my spot. The guy I was ticked off at knows I hunt up there regularly. He decided to be a ‘jack wagon’ and DRIVE his truck up the hill and park right in between the food plots I was hunting. It is against club rules to drive into the woods during any deer season. Not to mention, there was no one else small game hunting that morning and he had 500 other acres to hunt. No one at the club likes this guy, because he pulls this crap all the time.
> 
> I decided not to confront him, because it would have only turned into an argument and my wife was with me on her first ever turkey hunt (I had the bow, just in case). However, I will be filing a complaint with the board.


LTG is a troll don't let his bad, poor me attitude bother you. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

wow,that first buck in this set of pics looks just like one ive seen in an area i hunt.

these pics wouldnt be from south west pa would they?




AjPUNISHER said:


> had to chuckle when i checked the card. The little 8pt below was there that morning but we were at the other end of the property...


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

rswope2004 said:


> Any thoughts on this scenario? Saw a buck sat morn. came up through limping really bad. So I waited and watched it it came up at 35 yds. Turns out its missing its whole leg on the right front side. At one point it slipped braced against the tree and regathered itself against a tree. It was a four pt. and man I felt bad watching it. It went up through the main path and disappeared. I told my dad if I see it again I was going to take it. We have private property on our farm and I believe in being a steward and ethical hunter. All I could think of was of that buck all day after that! We can legally take one deer a month if we so choose but have only ever used this once since my grandfather owned it in 1969 and that was for a deer someone else shot and we found. I didn't have a good pair of optics but know its one leg is completely gone and no way its going to run too far. My dad agreed to do the humane thing and I just don't know. I have never shot a deer I didn't have a tag for but this seems like a scenario to do so. It would still be legal but trying to do the right thing.
> 
> I am the only one apparently that has seen this buck so im not even sure where it came from.


I would take it.


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

just climbed down cuz I had to be at work. Saw 3 bucks running all over a doe bedding area this morning then a button buck came in and bedded down. 2 of the buck were legal one being a good 8. Never came close enough. I think they had a doe out in front of them.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just saw a doe with two very small fawns. Really? Its november 4 and she still has the little ones with her..... Whats with that?


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I saw 4 doe,4 points and had a button walk under my stand. Man it was cold this am.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

*"6bloodychunks"...wow,that first buck in this set of pics looks just like one ive seen in an area i hunt.

these pics wouldnt be from south west pa would they?
*
No, i mostly hunt in columbia county.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Sat all morning and didn't see a thing. I hope its not an indication of what this week will be like.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

AjPUNISHER said:


> *"6bloodychunks"...wow,that first buck in this set of pics looks just like one ive seen in an area i hunt.
> 
> these pics wouldnt be from south west pa would they?
> *
> No, i mostly hunt in columbia county.





dont think he would be traveling quite that far LOL


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

Hammer 1 said:


> Man it was cold this am.


You can say that again. I had 22 degrees here and then factor in the wind chill....had to be in the teens! Brrr...


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Billy H said:


> Sat all morning and didn't see a thing. I hope its not an indication of what this week will be like.


Yeah I hear ya! Stayin for an all day sit. I'm in Edinboro Pa. Not much action. Bumped a couple coming in this morning in the dark. A big zero on stand. Took this week off, maybe too early?

Dan.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> LTG is a troll don't let his bad, poor me attitude bother you. Good luck the rest of the season.


Yea, I was wondering why I bothered wasting my time


----------



## klutzington (Feb 22, 2013)

rswope2004 said:


> Any thoughts on this scenario? Saw a buck sat morn. came up through limping really bad. So I waited and watched it it came up at 35 yds. Turns out its missing its whole leg on the right front side. At one point it slipped braced against the tree and regathered itself against a tree. It was a four pt. and man I felt bad watching it. It went up through the main path and disappeared. I told my dad if I see it again I was going to take it. We have private property on our farm and I believe in being a steward and ethical hunter. All I could think of was of that buck all day after that! We can legally take one deer a month if we so choose but have only ever used this once since my grandfather owned it in 1969 and that was for a deer someone else shot and we found. I didn't have a good pair of optics but know its one leg is completely gone and no way its going to run too far. My dad agreed to do the humane thing and I just don't know. I have never shot a deer I didn't have a tag for but this seems like a scenario to do so. It would still be legal but trying to do the right thing.
> 
> I am the only one apparently that has seen this buck so im not even sure where it came from.


That's tough to watch... Make it quick and painless


----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

Im sitting on 0 for the day also. Relocated at 1230 hoping for some better action on another property


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Going to sit it out. Tomorrow I'll try a different property too. Good luck.

Dan.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

buckis said:


> Im sitting on 0 for the day also. Relocated at 1230 hoping for some better action on another property


Skunked again this morning in northern DE. Frustrating... I haven't seen a deer since killing a doe 3 weeks ago.


----------



## SSbowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

I seen a beautiful 8 point today in 5B that was so hot on a doe, no matter what i did, he would run off and come right back. The doe was between him and I in a field and she just layed down and he wouldnt take no for an answer. Rut is kicking in full here. He was about 110" deer, young 2.5 yrs old. had him go back and forth from 200 yards to 43 yards. It was awesome to watch


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just shot at a big bodied half rack - 4 on one side past his ear and a spike on the other. Arrow his a branch and completely deflected. Clear miss. He stood there and snorted at me for a while after it. Oh well....get em next time and still have an hour to redeem myself


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Just shot at a big bodied half rack - 4 on one side past his ear and a spike on the other. Arrow his a branch and completely deflected. Clear miss. He stood there and snorted at me for a while after it. Oh well....get em next time and still have an hour to redeem myself


Better to miss than wound one! Good luck on shooting him soon!


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

Had a doe walk right past my stand this morning with a little basket rack 7 shadowing her and softly grunting. About an hour and a half later a little spike sniffed his way right down the trail she had taken. For the past three weeks the only time I have been able to hunt is half a day on Monday mornings. Today was the first time I saw deer from the stand since October 12th. Not a ton of activity, but better than nothing.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Nothing again this afternoon. The spot I hunted had a great scrape line, three big active scrapes and rubs up the wazoo. I'll be back in their tomorrow and am going to break out the estrous scent.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Slow morning and evening for me as well. Had a lone doe feed in the cornfield in front of for a good hour tonight. No buck sightings at all.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Had a small buck come in at 2:15 grunting and chasing a doe. Ran all over woods for about an hour then a nice 8 point comes stomping out of thick cover looking fairly upset. After watching him make a scrape and a rub he then started chasing the doe around. The doe had fawns with her and they were running all over the woods as well. Soon enough the two buck lock antlers and go at it. This was a very noisy situation with limbs snapping, sapplings being pushed over, and the sound of their antlers. They finaly unlock and the smaller buck limps away and right under my stand. He was just a little 5 point so i let him go. The deer continued running all over the place untill dark set in then they moved off. Most action I've seen yet. Still no big guys yet.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Small 8 point and two spike buck this morning. Only one small buck this evening. Back at it in the morning


----------



## pa.bowhunter (Jan 14, 2010)

the rut has started for sure in 2d. I saw 4 mature bucks running doe this morning. I was lucky enough to shoot one of them. we rough scored him out at 126 and some change. a nice eight point with good mass and 17 1/4 inside spread. two of the other bucks were much bigger one was an 11pt and the other a10pt. I would have loved to get a crack at one of them but I am extremely pleased with the eight. just couldn't see taking a chance and watching an awesome opportunity walk away. if someone would send me a pm explaining how to post a pick I would gladly do so. good luck to all the Pa. bow hunters!


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

I shot this buck on Saturday, November 2nd at 9:34AM in Lawrence County. He was working his way towards me then changed direction when he was about 40 yards away in a thicket. I hit the grunt once loudly to stop him then again when he did stop. He turned around and came right in. When he looked towards my trail cam is when I was able to draw the bow. You can see my ladder sticks on the tree in the background. He green scored 128 4/8 gross as a 7 point due to the broken brow tine.


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

Bucks on the highway drove across Pa today saw quite a few dead bucks took one out myself with the car around 630 this morning just east of blairsville Pa


----------



## *PA*Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

Seen 5 does this morning but I didnt get to the stand til 8. Had to get the kids on the bus. But my sister seen the monster Ive been after, Im hunting on her property.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Sat from 540am to 540 pm today...good day in the stand. Saw several smaller bucks, probably 15 does and a broken 8 which I had at 10 yards full draw... Good practice. We'll see what happens tomorrow, all day sits in funnels are hard but it pays dividends eventually! Good luck guys, patience is key this time of the season!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

My Son shot a nice 19" 4.5yo+ 6pt this morning. Came in to his estrous at 19yds with a 50 yard recovery. I saw 5 bucks including the big guy I saw while moving a stand on Sunday. he was dead down wind and went the other way.
I shot a large doe tonight that came in with her twins. She caught me move and was fixated on me for nearly a half hour before I was able to take a shot. 21yds and a short recovery. Used a Rage Hypodermic, little blood initially then a blood bath. Huge entry hole.


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

I just realized that I didn't set the month properly. It should say 11/2 instead of 9/2.



HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> I shot this buck on Saturday, November 2nd at 9:34AM in Lawrence County. He was working his way towards me then changed direction when he was about 40 yards away in a thicket. I hit the grunt once loudly to stop him then again when he did stop. He turned around and came right in. When he looked towards my trail cam is when I was able to draw the bow. You can see my ladder sticks on the tree in the background. He green scored 128 4/8 gross as a 7 point due to the broken brow tine.
> View attachment 1798453


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> If you knew what had happened you would say the other guy had a ‘pathetic attitude’. I'm an avid small game hunter and have 2 black labs. It's not my attitude that's pathetic, it is the disrespect and poor etiquette of others that had me so furious on Saturday.
> 
> I’m a member of a rod and gun club and we have 500 acres. I’m the only one that puts hard work into establishing food plots on the property. Everyone knows that I hunt these food plots in archery season. I always park my truck at the bottom of the hill and walk up to my spot. The guy I was ticked off at knows I hunt up there regularly. He decided to be a ‘jack wagon’ and DRIVE his truck up the hill and park right in between the food plots I was hunting. It is against club rules to drive into the woods during any deer season. Not to mention, there was no one else small game hunting that morning and he had 500 other acres to hunt. No one at the club likes this guy, because he pulls this crap all the time.
> 
> I decided not to confront him, because it would have only turned into an argument and my wife was with me on her first ever turkey hunt (I had the bow, just in case). However, I will be filing a complaint with the board.


You are correct I did not know what happened. I do see your frustration but only after you explained what happened. 

My response comes from the elitist attitude many archers possess, as if all other hunters are less worthy/skilled/deserving than they are. It shines thru when discussing small game hunters, rifle hunters, and crossbow hunters.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> LTG is a troll don't let his bad, poor me attitude bother you. Good luck the rest of the season.


What does your post make you? Just because we don't see eye to eye doesn't mean you need to follow my posts around and name call.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Got this 10 point this morning at 0958. Grunting his butt off and bird dogging the path a doe took earlier. My best buck to date. 2b private land.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

nice buck congrats.


ArcherAdam said:


> Got this 10 point this morning at 0958. Grunting his butt off and bird dogging the path a doe took earlier. My best buck to date. 2b private land.


----------



## Lobrowse (Mar 5, 2011)

ArcherAdam said:


> Got this 10 point this morning at 0958. Grunting his butt off and bird dogging the path a doe took earlier. My best buck to date. 2b private land.


That's a fine buck. Congrats! 2B was good to me too!


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! Wtg too Lobrowse!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Great Buck


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good morning from 2c hopefully things pick up today they have been lull here the last few weeks of oct


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

Im headed out once I get off work, should be in my stand by 7:45. Havent seen a deer on a morning hunt yet this year hoping it picks up.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

That's the only time I've seen deer I can't wait my family is buying property off a guy from here towards central city sometime this Month when he returns


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Who gets settled in their stand and then realizes they left their release in their truck? That's right...this guy! Doh! Nithing like spredding 2x the scent to your stand.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

A friend sent me this from his stand last night. It never came in range. Washington area.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

I always carry another release in my pack


----------



## pa.bowhunter (Jan 14, 2010)

Antihk7 said:


> I always carry another release in my pack


always carry a back up.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't but carry mine in my hss zippered pockets. It's always there and can't fall out.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup always carry extra with you in your pack.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a 5 point cruise by me at 15 yards right at sunrise. I was tempted but held off.


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

Kicked up a decent 8 in a field about 300 yards from my stand on the way in. Another deer I couldnt see headed into the thicket where my stand is hoping he was on a doe and comes back. Damn 3rd shift


----------



## tom071984 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yesterday morning I had a 5 point come by at 7am right by my stand. At noon a real nice buck went through at 50..stopped for my grunting but continued walking, I think he winded me. At one I heard some grunting and chasing but saw nothing. Then at about 5 I had the 5 point come back and work a scraped and make a rub. Different spot today, small buck at 645 come and work a scrape.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Nothing but a couple doe fawns and a bb this morning. Gotta get down and go to work now.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> Who gets settled in their stand and then realizes they left their release in their truck? That's right...this guy! Doh! Nithing like spredding 2x the scent to your stand.


I always practice without my release a little just in case. I shot trad a lot of years so it's not foreign to me. Not easy with short bows but at 20 yards I can make the shot if I lose, break, or forget my release. I don't want to carry "extra" anything. My pack has enough stuff in it already lol.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Carry An extra release . The 2 extra oz ain't gunna weigh ya down.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

saw small 7 and grunted an 8 in this morning back is hurting so came to house to much setting ! and getting old i guess? where are big boys at looks like weather is warming up bit next week not good~!


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

fap1800 said:


> Who gets settled in their stand and then realizes they left their release in their truck? That's right...this guy! Doh! Nithing like spredding 2x the scent to your stand.


Keep the release attached to your bow at all times. You will never forget it this way. I learned my lesson.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

Been working my butt off for a couple weeks; trail cams, scouting, hunting, etc... Passed on a bunch of smaller bucks. Saw 4 scrubs in the morning. One scrub was chasing a doe hard core. But no big ones.

Time for the night hunt, and I apparently tried the idiot strategy. 

I didn't have any of my cool camo that was fresh, so I wore my old faded camo. It was cold so I wore my old carthart bibs on top of that. they're not even camo. Thought I had more time than I actually did because of the time change and ended up getting to my stand an hour late, 4pm, primetime. Dang. Of course I spooked a buck that was under my stand. Dang. The wind was swirling but I sat the stand anyways(dang) since there was only an hour and a half left of daylight and I had already given up hope. Sitting there in the cold I didn't see a single deer. I felt like I was just going through the motions, as the woods was quiet. Too quiet. Not even any bluejays. About an hour later, next thing I know, I look up to see this buck walking in from the wrong direction. Well, wrong in my mind. He was in no particular hurry but he was on a string headed straight for my tree. I drew when he was at 30 yards walking straight at me. I was thinking this was going to be another disaster like the other day when I missed a big one that was facing me. Well, at 20 yards he turned broadside and gave me the perfect shot. (which never happens to me). I didn't stop him; I just aimed a hair forward to lead him. The arrow hit him perfect. I saw it was a good hit even though I only got about 18" of penetration. I watched the deer as he ran away but he didn't make it very far. Within 40 yards he was down. He never left my sight! Now that's the kind of tracking I'm talking about. It was all just meant to be I guess. He's not a monster but I'm happy to get him for sure. Talk about lucky. When it's meant to be, it's meant to be. Maybe it's true that it's better to lucky than good; because this whole crazy chain of events sure seems lucky to me. 17" wide solid 9 point. 

Mathews DXT 64lbs
Ulmer Edge broadheads
QAD Rest
Axis 400 carbons


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

tdj8686 said:


> Keep the release attached to your bow at all times. You will never forget it this way. I learned my lesson.


I do the exact same thing. I forgot my release once, and won't do it again.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

tdj8686 said:


> Keep the release attached to your bow at all times. You will never forget it this way. I learned my lesson.


I used to do that. Not sure why I stopped. I usually take the release out of my pack and immediately stuff it in my pocket and zip it up. This time I sat it on the seat for some dumb reason. Sometimes the mind just takes a few minutes off. That was one of those moments. Lol! Fortunately I don't have too long of a walk. I should carry my back up too.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

RxMeg nice buck and solid story! Definitely a memorable one for sure!


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> I do the exact same thing. I forgot my release once, and won't do it again.


I strap my release onto my wrist before I walk away from the truck. This way not only am I sure that I have it, but I know I won't drop it out of a climbing tree stand and have to start all over like my father in law did last week.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Where would you all say is a good place to hunt during the evenings now that ruts coming in and the nights are shorter? I can get to the property by 3pm. Field edge or Between bedding and feeding ?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Some great stories and great deer here! Things are definitely heating up.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

pa.hunter said:


> saw small 7 and grunted an 8 in this morning back is hurting so came to house to much setting ! and getting old i guess? where are big boys at looks like weather is warming up bit next week not good~!


Are we hunting the same spot? I had a small 7 point this morning and called in an 8 as well.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

They definitely seem to be responding to calls. I grunted in a 5 point right at sunup today and grunted in a 3 pointer at 11:30. Unfortunately the deer were just too small. 

Despite this, I'm not seeing does. I haven't seen a doe in a couple weeks now. I know they're around somewhere but they aren't showing themselves.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Scarface is looking for a fight tonight. Figured I would give him a shot. Just had 3 does run across the field like a buck just kicked em outta bed. Hopefully they are on the cruise tonight. Goodluck guys!


----------



## Yoder103 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nothing huge, but my biggest so far with my bow. I shot him Saturday night around 4:30. I had doe estrus out and was grunting every half hr or so. I was starting to think I wasn't going to see anything and this buck came in almost at a run. He slowed down around 30 yrds and started sniffing around. I shot him when he stepped out in the open at about 20 yrds. Arrow didn't pass through clean, it was hanging out about 18 in on the other side. He took off and ran in a C pattern. He made it about 40 yrds. I would have seen him go down if it wasn't so thick. He's a little seven pt.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

nicko said:


> Despite this, I'm not seeing does. I haven't seen a doe in a couple weeks now. I know they're around somewhere but they aren't showing themselves.


Haven't seen a doe for over two weeks either. Took a 9pt two weeks ago so I will be heading out with my brother Friday. He hasn't hunted in 7 years. His land too! Are grunts working better than rattling right now? I have only been getting pics of bucks like I said last doe was over two weeks ago, kinda strange.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> Are we hunting the same spot? I had a small 7 point this morning and called in an 8 as well.


 could be , you over the hill from me? good luck ! have not seen any big boys yet .


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

nicko said:


> They definitely seem to be responding to calls. I grunted in a 5 point right at sunup today and grunted in a 3 pointer at 11:30. Unfortunately the deer were just too small.
> 
> Despite this, I'm not seeing does. I haven't seen a doe in a couple weeks now. I know they're around somewhere but they aren't showing themselves.


Thats all I seem to be seeing is does. I saw a total of 10 deer this morning. 5 of them were mature does and the rest were this years fawns. They came through at different times 2-3 in a group. After the last group passed me and got about 60 yards away and heard a buck grunting at them. He was in a thicket and bumping the does so I couldn't tell how big he was. I grunted at him but he wasn't coming in.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

skinner2 said:


> Thats all I seem to be seeing is does. I saw a total of 10 deer this morning. 5 of them were mature does and the rest were this years fawns. They came through at different times 2-3 in a group. After the last group passed me and got about 60 yards away and heard a buck grunting at them. He was in a thicket and bumping the does so I couldn't tell how big he was. I grunted at him but he wasn't coming in.


Stick with that spot...hunt the does, the buck will come


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hunted this morning at a property that has been dead thus far, since early antlerless. I saw at least 25 deer, 5 small bucks. It appeared the does were coming down across the creek into the thick vegetation to avoid the young bucks. I had a small doe and two fawns bedded within 10 yards of my stand. I had to have my Son walk down and bust them out so I could climb down. Still no shooters seen at this property….


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Out this morning till 10...1 mature doe very early and that was it.

I think most of the deer are still bedding in the standing corn all day...haven't seen any definite chasing as of yet.

Another night time trail camera pic...and he's an absolute monster!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bwana said:


> Stick with that spot...hunt the does, the buck will come


Yep. Thats my plan. Just hope I am in my stand when a nice one comes through.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Was in 2g all day Monday and this morning. Saw a lot of deer and a lot of chasing along with some nice bucks. No shot though. Came back in time to hunt the afternoon in 4b. Small bucks are chasing. Should get real good here by the weekend.


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been watching this deer since July and had 5 encounters with him and finally was able to call him in on Saturday the 2nd from 200 yards away! God is good!


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Btw what do you think he will score? Just curious


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe 125-130? Just a guess. Nice deer.


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

rswope2004 said:


> Maybe 125-130? Just a guess. Nice deer.


Thats it!? 
I would have said 150???


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

129-133


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I am just hoping to avoid all the turkey hunters today. I moved to 3 different places yesterday only to have other hunters walk right past me and sit down. I totally understand it is public land but what happened to the mindset that if someone is already there you fo elsewhere? People are just plain ignorant these days.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Brook give us some measurements. Inside spread and G1 lengths. Ive had my hands on an 11 pt and 10 pt one scored 157 the other 142 i dont know if it would be that high. Again may be wrong its bigger than anything ive ever shot lol.


----------



## AlexisAJ (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats Brook, great buck!!


Brook Martin said:


> I have been watching this deer since July and had 5 encounters with him and finally was able to call him in on Saturday the 2nd from 200 yards away! God is good!
> View attachment 1799211


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats Brook Martin on a great buck!


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

Just had 5 doe and a big shooter right behind them. 3d


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Still been dead up here in 1B in the areas I hunt. I haven't even seen a hint of the rut yet.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Me either in 5c




davydtune said:


> Still been dead up here in 1B in the areas I hunt. I haven't even seen a hint of the rut yet.


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you guys! I hope you are right If he makes pope and young I will register him. His inside spread is around 15-16" and his left brow is 6-7" and his right is 4-5". I hope that helps he is at the taxidermist right now.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Great buck Brook, congrats!


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

PABUCKHUNTER said:


> Just had 5 doe and a big shooter right behind them. 3d


Is it windy there? Its blowing like crazy on this ridge top.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

still not having a very good year up here is 3C. i have 74 hours on stand and i'm averaging one deer sighting every 6 hrs. and haven't seen a buck bigger than a very small 5 pointer.

pretty sad!!! one of my worst years so far!!


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

This is the worst year I've had for deer movement in a long time. Its November and they just don't understand it haha.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Maybe good old Charlie Alsheimer is right and the rut won't be until the end of November :zip:


----------



## scPAbowhunter (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys. New member, but long time bowhunter. Was hoping to get some opinions on when to take a vaction day to hunt. I'm debating about taking this Friday off to hunt but the forecast is calling for a pretty windy day where I hunt (20 mph sustained winds). I hunt in 5A, near Gettysburg. I really want to get out since a cold front is supposed to be moving in Thursday night into Friday morning but I'm wondering if I should save the vacation day and use it next week. I'm planning on taking vaction days next Thurs and Fri for sure as the rut always seems to be the best towards the last week of archery. Temps next week should be in the 40's for highs. It's supposed to be in the 40's next Wed with flurries and less wind than this Fri. Hunted twice in 4A the last weeknd of Oct and saw only one 2 1/2 buck that wasn't legal (mountain buck with poor genetics but big body). Haven't seen much rutting activity in 5A, only a nice 4 pt following the trail 3 doe took last Sat evening. I know the rut might not be real intense / trickle rut so I'm thinking next week might be the best week. Thoughts?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

scPAbowhunter said:


> Hi guys. New member, but long time bowhunter. Was hoping to get some opinions on when to take a vaction day to hunt. I'm debating about taking this Friday off to hunt but the forecast is calling for a pretty windy day where I hunt (20 mph sustained winds). I hunt in 5A, near Gettysburg. I really want to get out since a cold front is supposed to be moving in Thursday night into Friday morning but I'm wondering if I should save the vacation day and use it next week. I'm planning on taking vaction days next Thurs and Fri for sure as the rut always seems to be the best towards the last week of archery. Temps next week should be in the 40's for highs. It's supposed to be in the 40's next Wed with flurries and less wind than this Fri. Hunted twice in 4A the last weeknd of Oct and saw only one 2 1/2 buck that wasn't legal (mountain buck with poor genetics but big body). Haven't seen much rutting activity in 5A, only a nice 4 pt following the trail 3 doe took last Sat evening. I know the rut might not be real intense / trickle rut so I'm thinking next week might be the best week. Thoughts?


Welcome to the forum 
According to the PGC 80% of all *breeding* takes place between Nov. 12-15th, based on fawn births. Beginning of next week is good, based on pockets of activity...if a hot doe is in your patch of woods, action will be heavy.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

It seems like things are just slowly starting to pick up here in SW PA. I am stuck at work today and tomorrow and then off the 8th-15th, so I will be hunting hard until season ends. I am hunting Friday morning near where I live and then headed to NW PA to hunt a property outside Edinboro that a family friend owns. There is a monster that we both have been after up there and hoping to see him Friday afternoon or sometime Saturday


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Should be good, once the storm front moves thru.


----------



## scPAbowhunter (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, it seems every year the peak of the rut falls right after the PA bow season ends. I tend to prefer the portion of the rut before peak breading, the seeking and chasing phase as bucks are on the move looking for does and responding to calling, rather than the breeding phase when they won't leave that hot doe and you don't get a shot unless she comes by you. That's kind of why I was thinking of hunting Fri before they start locking down the does. However, with the supposed late rut, the peak breeding might not be till the week after the season ends so maybe rather than dealing with the wind Fri, I might save my vacation day and take off Wed, Thurs, and Fri next week and hope the rut has kicked into full swing. Plus, that might allow the rest of the remaining standing corn to come off so they are forced to hang out in the woods. The area I hunt always has big, heavy horned bucks but you don't see them till the rut (if you're lucky) as there really isn't any good field edges with good food sources. I know there are at least 4 shooters in the area based on other hunters personal sightings. I have a 130 to 140 class 10 pt on camera, theres a few 2 1/2 yr old 8's, a heavy horned 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 9 pt, and supposedly a monster 12 pt that could be 150 class or better. Not holding out for one buck in particular, just a solid 2 1/2 yr old buck or older. I also need to put a doe in my freezer. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sebas30 (Aug 16, 2011)

Need help from the more experienced hunters. On Monday I saw a nice 8 come through at about 7:15. Then on Tuesday I saw him again at 7:11, took a shot, hit a branch and missed clean. When I shot he ran about 50yrds up the corn field looked back in my direction and walked away into the woods. He never snorted, stomped, nothing after he stopped at the top of the hill. I figured that it would be safe to go back this morning to try to redeem myself because he did not seem alarmed or know what happen but he never showed. So my ordeal is do I go back tomorrow morning or forget about it all together? Tomorrow is my last day to hunt before I have to go home. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

just got back in getting hot , windy as all get out ! saw a wide 4 point heavy rack his neck was swollen and he was searching hard slobbering as he walked and panting from the heat .


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm heading out about 11:30 to sit the woods from about 12 noon to dark. Afternoon hunts have sucked for me at this property for the past few years but it's that time of year and I gotta be out there. Maybe today things will change for the better.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I figure that the best deer action I'm gonna see is the week of bear archery season, lol!


----------



## Yoder103 (Oct 20, 2012)

sebas30, As long as he didn't see you in your stand or smell you and start snorting I think you'll be ok. If I get busted in my stand I always move it. Sounds like the noise scared him, probably had no clue what happened.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

well sat till 10:30 hunted on the ground leaning up against a big maple tree I had a spike walk 5 feet right beside me he must have been blind and no sense of smell cause that's the closest I ever had a deer come by me while sitting on the ground I thought for sure he was gonna walk right on top of me and he was just out eating brows not like he was hot on a doe or anything but that's all I seen besides a couple grays checked the cameras to nothing on them since yesterday morning.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Only a week and a half left and I think I'm going to lower my standards. This is the 1st year that I have passed on legal deer and it was fairly easy in the early season. As time goes by it gets harder and harder to hold out for a big one. I'm going to try to hold out until the end of this week. Next week I think it will be a different story. Hope passing on so many deer is worth it and pays off in the end!


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Big bucks are locked down with doe waiting to breed. Last couple days have sucked. Once these big boys get the first one the woods are gonna explode when they are out finding the next mama. Should be any day now...I sure hope anyways...getting antsy.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> What does your post make you? Just because we don't see eye to eye doesn't mean you need to follow my posts around and name call.


Stop acting like a martyr. The intent and tone of your posts, are very easy to read. You have not added any info to this thread other than commenting on peoples posts.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

matt mosto is right letthemgrow I have no beef with you but your post come off as one sided and your side is the only one that matters but good luck hunting to you letthemgrow not every hunter hunts the same or has the same beliefs about how to hunt the main thing is to enjoy it anyway you can and have fun while doing it.


Matt Musto said:


> Stop acting like a martyr. The intent and tone of your posts, are very easy to read. You have not added any info to this thread other than commenting on peoples posts.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

HUNTFROMABOVE said:


> I shot this buck on Saturday, November 2nd at 9:34AM in Lawrence County. He was working his way towards me then changed direction when he was about 40 yards away in a thicket. I hit the grunt once loudly to stop him then again when he did stop. He turned around and came right in. When he looked towards my trail cam is when I was able to draw the bow. You can see my ladder sticks on the tree in the background. He green scored 128 4/8 gross as a 7 point due to the broken brow tine.
> View attachment 1798453





ArcherAdam said:


> Got this 10 point this morning at 0958. Grunting his butt off and bird dogging the path a doe took earlier. My best buck to date. 2b private land.





Yoder103 said:


> View attachment 1799045
> 
> Nothing huge, but my biggest so far with my bow. I shot him Saturday night around 4:30. I had doe estrus out and was grunting every half hr or so. I was starting to think I wasn't going to see anything and this buck came in almost at a run. He slowed down around 30 yrds and started sniffing around. I shot him when he stepped out in the open at about 20 yrds. Arrow didn't pass through clean, it was hanging out about 18 in on the other side. He took off and ran in a C pattern. He made it about 40 yrds. I would have seen him go down if it wasn't so thick. He's a little seven pt.





Brook Martin said:


> I have been watching this deer since July and had 5 encounters with him and finally was able to call him in on Saturday the 2nd from 200 yards away! God is good!
> View attachment 1799211


Great deer everyone! Whish I could get out and hunt the seek/chase phase. Looks like it is getting hot!


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Hammer 1 said:


> Only a week and a half left and I think I'm going to lower my standards. This is the 1st year that I have passed on legal deer and it was fairly easy in the early season. As time goes by it gets harder and harder to hold out for a big one. I'm going to try to hold out until the end of this week. Next week I think it will be a different story. Hope passing on so many deer is worth it and pays off in the end!


Why pass any deer if you lower your standards ultimately anyhow? What good does that do besides decrease your odds of killing one? I must say, you have to shoot a buck that makes YOU happy and at the end of the day that is all that EVER matters so good luck in your quest! What confuses me is how that (the size of an acceptable buck) changes as the season progresses, its as if hunters feel like they need to kill a buck and if they don't get a "nice" one they will shoot whatever they can the last week just to say they got one. How is a young buck any more satisfying the last week than the first? IMO knowing I could have arrowed several young deer and choosing not to is worth much more than wrapping my hands around a rack that I will cut off and hang in my garage where no one will see it. Even if you're not the guy who does that, we all know someone who does.  I don't ask these question/make these statements at you specifically, but in general for debate and as I said, I firmly believe to each his own, I'm just curious what people think. Plus, there is a lot of hunting left don't be discouraged! Good Luck

Hopefully this front moving through will get some more bucks up in York CO, put 23 hours on stand the last two days and didn't see much with horns that was noteworthy but I saw about 40 does/faws. We'll see what the next week and a half has to offer...I think It'll be good


----------



## BigPaGuy (Sep 12, 2004)

New job, new hours, and no vacation time yet = hunting in very short bursts so far. Planning on an all-day sit Saturday the 9th, and hoping that they are not working on the gas well behind my house. Where it sits used to be a major travel corridor, especially in early November. They still use it but nearly as much during daylight hours.
Starting to see more rubs and scrapes so hopefully there is still a shooter or two in the area.


----------



## PABUCKHUNTER (Sep 20, 2011)

tdj8686 said:


> Is it windy there? Its blowing like crazy on this ridge top.


Wind has settled down a bit. Heading back out for the evening sit. This morning I saw 2 spikes, passed on a six and saw a nice shooter. 8 doe as well.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Did some blind calling and pulled a buck in at 1:00. At 40 yards, I made a mouth grunt to stop him which it did. I shot, he ducked, the arrow missed. Damn!!! That's 3 bucks called in over two days.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

nicko said:


> Did some blind calling and pulled a buck in at 1:00. At 40 yards, I made a mouth grunt to stop him which it did. I shot, he ducked, the arrow missed. Damn!!! That's 3 bucks called in over two days.


What blind calling sequence has been yielding results for you?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

bkellybe said:


> What blind calling sequence has been yielding results for you?


Two grunts about 10 seconds apart. Wait a couple minutes and made two fawn bleats about 10 seconds apart. I use a Tru Talker grunt tube.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Neighbor says he saw a 140 class bruiser chasing a doe across the street this morning around 1030, been seeing a lot of buck moving while I've been driving. Would rather see them running under my treestand but haven't had a ton of time.


----------



## hoyt170 (Jan 21, 2009)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Neighbor says he saw a 140 class bruiser chasing a doe across the street this morning around 1030, been seeing a lot of buck moving while I've been driving. Would rather see them running under my treestand but haven't had a ton of time.


That means its like a 120.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

hoyt170 said:


> That means its like a 120.


Or 100


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Brook Martin said:


> Btw what do you think he will score? Just curious


Do it yourself here, its easy. 
http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jesses80 said:


> matt mosto is right letthemgrow I have no beef with you but your post come off as one sided and your side is the only one that matters but good luck hunting to you letthemgrow not every hunter hunts the same or has the same beliefs about how to hunt the main thing is to enjoy it anyway you can and have fun while doing it.


Where did I say my view is the only one that matters?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Stop acting like a martyr. The intent and tone of your posts, are very easy to read. You have not added any info to this thread other than commenting on peoples posts.


I ain't gonna die for deer hunting Matt, sorry. 

What is my intent? When is it illegal to comment on others posts?

I guess I rubbed your fur the wrong way when I asked why we want to add more days of hunting/more bucks killed in a state where folks are crying the blues about deer numbers and buck size. Nobody, including you Matt, comes up with a good management reason to add more days of hunting.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

LetThemGrow said:


> I would really like to figure out how we could limit the poaching issue that plagues our state. Is it spotlighting? Is it that fines too small? Is it people afraid to get involved?


Here Matt..I ask a worthwhile question.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

LetThemGrow said:


> Sorry but I don't buy that. Insurance companies get to charge premium rates for states like PA with high deer numbers. They MAKE money in areas with high numbers of deer/vehicle interactions. No need to spend money to take that away!!!


This was something I didn't quote from this thread Matt...what's your take on the insurance spin?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

LetThemGrow said:


> In my area the deer numbers are fine. I haven't complained about deer numbers but many do. That may be the case where they hunt? Too many people using their trigger fingers then pointing at others for their problem.
> 
> I don't know how we can compare 39 other states to PA? Each state has unique issues. My point is that adding days will increase the harvest. Is that what we want?
> 
> ...


Here is some ideas I have had for years Matt (possibly before you were a member here); didn't quote these from someone else either. What do you think?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Where did I say my view is the only one that matters?


Learn


LetThemGrow said:


> I ain't gonna die for deer hunting Matt, sorry.
> 
> What is my intent? When is it illegal to comment on others posts?
> 
> I guess I rubbed your fur the wrong way when I asked why we want to add more days of hunting/more bucks killed in a state where folks are crying the blues about deer numbers and buck size. Nobody, including you Matt, comes up with a good management reason to add more days of hunting.


To



LetThemGrow said:


> Here Matt..I ask a worthwhile question.


Multi 



LetThemGrow said:


> Here is some ideas I have had for years Matt (possibly before you were a member here); didn't quote these from someone else either. What do you think?


Quote 



LetThemGrow said:


> This was something I didn't quote from this thread Matt...what's your take on the insurance spin?


You are nothing but a negative impact to this thread, regardless of your views.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Debbie Downer


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

anyone ever have a goat step out instead of a deer? LOL


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

I had a guy come strolling in at 430 smoking a cig. After being there for 5 mins he snort wheezed, then grunted. Then 3 mins later hit the anters like he was in the Midwest. 10 mins later the same routine. I've pretty much decided I hate this state and uneducated hunters that's ruin it for guys that put in all the time and effort.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Another hunt spoiled by a young buck :angry: lol. Story of my season starting to with my quest to shoot a doe. Today around 4:00 a large doe steps out into field and feeds to 25 yards. I decided to take her. Ranged, drew back, settled pin just waiting for a slight angle change. Her ears come up and the lil 4pt comes in and runs her off. Fast forward to dusk. The big guy is coming in across the field about 50 yards out, likely to pass in front of me thru the cut. He scent checked and found the doe bedded nearby in the NWSG 4' tall. Lil 4pt was there too. She ran away with the 10 in tow and the lil guy came my way. At least i seem to have his core area down….


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

6bloodychunks said:


> anyone ever have a goat step out instead of a deer? LOL


I actually have, a small white/gray goat came to visit one morning :wink:...the farmer has 3 or 4 of them, the one follows me around.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

bowhuntercoop said:


> I had a guy come strolling in at 430 smoking a cig. After being there for 5 mins he snort wheezed, then grunted. Then 3 mins later hit the anters like he was in the Midwest. 10 mins later the same routine. I've pretty much decided I hate this state and uneducated hunters that's ruin it for guys that put in all the time and effort.


What brand cigarette ?, may have been me :tongue:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Bwana said:


> What brand cigarette ?, may have been me :tongue:


I've read here how you guys kill all the boomers while sucking on your cancer sticks…….


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Another long day of nothingness in the land of 2g. Man it has been a rough season. Have seen a total of 4 doe and 5 smaller bucks so far. My daughter, in 7 sets has seen 1 spike, I think I am loosing her to lack of interest. I have spent alot of the season still hunting different areas trying to find any pockets of deer to put her on with no luck. By far the worst I have seen it. Have 1 more day then off to Illinois for 10 days! Good luck out there!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Mathias said:


> I've read here how you guys kill all the boomers while sucking on your cancer sticks…….


Best way to stay on top of the wind direction I suppose haha. If that puts me on a good deer this year I will choke down a pack of cigs!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Mathias said:


> I've read here how you guys kill all the boomers while sucking on your cancer sticks…….


Fortunately that IS true :wink:...I have 14 book bucks, 2 are Booners :thumbs_up


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

SwitchbckXT said:


> Why pass any deer if you lower your standards ultimately anyhow? What good does that do besides decrease your odds of killing one? I must say, you have to shoot a buck that makes YOU happy and at the end of the day that is all that EVER matters so good luck in your quest! What confuses me is how that (the size of an acceptable buck) changes as the season progresses, its as if hunters feel like they need to kill a buck and if they don't get a "nice" one they will shoot whatever they can the last week just to say they got one. How is a young buck any more satisfying the last week than the first? IMO knowing I could have arrowed several young deer and choosing not to is worth much more than wrapping my hands around a rack that I will cut off and hang in my garage where no one will see it. Even if you're not the guy who does that, we all know someone who does.  I don't ask these question/make these statements at you specifically, but in general for debate and as I said, I firmly believe to each his own, I'm just curious what people think. Plus, there is a lot of hunting left don't be discouraged! Good Luck
> 
> Hopefully this front moving through will get some more bucks up in York CO, put 23 hours on stand the last two days and didn't see much with horns that was noteworthy but I saw about 40 does/faws. We'll see what the next week and a half has to offer...I think It'll be good


 Well said and your right! I'm just getting frustrated as I have not laid my eyes on a big one yet. When it comes down to it I wont shoot a little one!


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Another long day of nothingness in the land of 2g. Man it has been a rough season. Have seen a total of 4 doe and 5 smaller bucks so far. My daughter, in 7 sets has seen 1 spike, I think I am loosing her to lack of interest. I have spent alot of the season still hunting different areas trying to find any pockets of deer to put her on with no luck. By far the worst I have seen it. Have 1 more day then off to Illinois for 10 days! Good luck out there!


Im down in 5C and i agree with you! This is by far the worst season i have ever had for deer sightings and movement. I dont know if it has anything to do with it but is seems like there is still a ton of corn standing everywhere this year. Every other year it is mostly all cut by mid october. Im not sure why this is but it really sucks!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> Here is some ideas I have had for years Matt (possibly before you were a member here); didn't quote these from someone else either. What do you think?


C'mon bud. This thread is about how the actual hunting season is going. Tell us about how your hunts have been going and what you've been seeing . I'm assuming you have been hunting.


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

Another slow morning in 2c this morning. I have not seen a flick of a tail from a buck yet? But in right along the bedding area scrapes and rubs are everywhere. Any if you guys run into this problem before?


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hunted 4d all day two bucks a small 7 and real nice 11 no shot at the big boy there cruising here


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

A 5 point which I missed and a spike. Still waiting to see a doe to fill one of these doe tags.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

hartzell932 said:


> Im down in 5C and i agree with you! This is by far the worst season i have ever had for deer sightings and movement. I dont know if it has anything to do with it but is seems like there is still a ton of corn standing everywhere this year. Every other year it is mostly all cut by mid october. Im not sure why this is but it really sucks!


Yup. Corn stinks


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

On my way to work I saw a nice 130" class 10 point run across a main road, then through 2 fields. Gotta be a hot doe somewhere


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Hammer 1 said:


> Well said and your right! I'm just getting frustrated as I have not laid my eyes on a big one yet. When it comes down to it I wont shoot a little one!


Good for you!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> C'mon bud. This thread is about how the actual hunting season is going. Tell us about how your hunts have been going and what you've been seeing . I'm assuming you have been hunting.


Hunting here in 5B has been very challenging. Of course early on deer were fairly predictable on evening food sources. However traditional hot spots for morning hunts after Halloween have been total flops. 4 of us were out Saturday morning and saw 1 deer each. I think we had a few mature does hit estrus early and now more does are slowly trickling into estrus. Probably the lowest deer sightings we have had here for years. 

There is plenty of fresh scrapes but camera is showing almost all nocturnal movement. Hoping cooler weather prevails and we can get some classic rut behavior yet? I'd really love to see my wife take her first archery buck. 

On a positive note, my first attempt at brassicas is now 1 acre of nibbled off remains.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> A 5 point which I missed and a spike. Still waiting to see a doe to fill one of these doe tags.


What do you think is making this year so slow?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jayson2984 said:


> Learn
> 
> 
> To
> ...


It is challenging to do that on a phone screen. 

Thanks for swinging by...now back to the classifieds where you most often post. Good luck hunting.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> What do you think is making this year so slow?


Warmer temperatures. The acorn crop is good herd but we have had very few days where the highs remained in the 40s. The deer don't feel like running around with their winter coats on.


----------



## Signal11Lures (Oct 19, 2012)

PA Buck shot over a Signal 11 Lures "Tramp Stamp" scent wick. There are more PA Bucks on our web site and facebook page.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> Warmer temperatures. The acorn crop is good herd but we have had very few days where the highs remained in the 40s. The deer don't feel like running around with their winter coats on.


Sounds logical. Do you think the rut activity seems more spread out this year?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

ollie6x47 said:


> After I saw the guy dragging the buck, my buddy went and got his license plate and a lot of cell phone pics. We kept him there. The warden was very quick to get there and took all his info. Im hoping after he gets his fine that he wont be back. I have only had this property for 2 years, its 11acres, not a huge plot but I bought it so I would always have a place to hunt. Sold my Harley to afford it.


We need bigger fines and stiffer penalties here. It is cheaper to poach than to pay an outfitter for an out of state hunt.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

People often say "that is a nice buck for Pa". What do you think we most lack; genetics, food/minerals, or age?

To me it is age; I say that if we can grow some of the biggest black bears we should be able to grow some big deer.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jayson2984 said:


> I am not ruining this thread any longer. Saturday looks like a good day


What happened?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> People often say "that is a nice buck for Pa". What do you think we most lack; genetics, food/minerals, or age?
> 
> To me it is age; I say that if we can grow some of the biggest black bears we should be able to grow some big deer.


It's definitely an age issue, the "brown it's down" mentality will never die here. If hunters would let the age structure mature, they'd be amazed at what 3.5-4.5 yr old bucks look like. 

But in Pa. it's better to say: "_I've shot 9 bucks in a row_"(all scrubs 1.5 yrs. old) :thumbs_do I hunt 4 states a year, just to get away from Pa. residents...and I own land in 2b :wink:


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Bwana said:


> It's definitely an age issue, the "brown it's down" mentality will never die here. If hunters would let the age structure mature, they'd be amazed at what 3.5-4.5 yr old bucks look like.
> 
> But in Pa. it's better to say: "_I've shot 9 bucks in a row_"(all scrubs 1.5 yrs. old) :thumbs_do I hunt 4 states a year, just to get away from Pa. residents...and I own land in 2b :wink:


Yup age


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> It is challenging to do that on a phone screen.
> 
> Thanks for swinging by...now back to the classifieds where you most often post. Good luck hunting.


It's not difficult,and if you were smart enough to understand the point of the forum you would understand more post in classifieds would suggest I wasn't a know it all troll like you, but then again if you were smart the multi post wouldn't elude you so.

Also bears feed up to 20 hours a day, so a food comparison makes no sense as well as vastly different diet, Esp in times limited food sources.


It's very apparent you need to have your SSRI adjusted. 

Good luck back to the classifieds and the beast bc people like you ruin this site.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

its genetics most poachers are bread poachers and its the big push for your not a real hunter unless you kill big bucks .


LetThemGrow said:


> Here Matt..I ask a worthwhile question.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I see I'm still somehow on the HPA forum again :angry::thumbs_do


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well it's gonna be an interesting morning here in 2c should have brought the umbrella


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like it rained very little here. I'll be getting out earlier than I planned.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's so gusty this morning one arm around the tree other holding onto bow


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Another hunt spoiled by a young buck :angry: lol. Story of my season starting to with my quest to shoot a doe. Today around 4:00 a large doe steps out into field and feeds to 25 yards. I decided to take her. Ranged, drew back, settled pin just waiting for a slight angle change. Her ears come up and the lil 4pt comes in and runs her off. Fast forward to dusk. The big guy is coming in across the field about 50 yards out, likely to pass in front of me thru the cut. He scent checked and found the doe bedded nearby in the NWSG 4' tall. Lil 4pt was there too. She ran away with the 10 in tow and the lil guy came my way. At least i seem to have his core area down….


Getting close!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

These are some cam pics from October. The first huge eight point we had no pictures of in velvet. The next two is the buck I shot exactly three hours prior to me killing him. Last one is of my daughter before she went to the butcher with me. My camera is back out on that scrape hoping to get a good pre-gun season inventory of the bucks in my area.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Great buck! Having trail cam shots makes it special for sure.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jayson2984 said:


> It's not difficult,and if you were smart enough to understand the point of the forum you would understand more post in classifieds would suggest I wasn't a know it all troll like you, but then again if you were smart the multi post wouldn't elude you so.
> 
> Also bears feed up to 20 hours a day, so a food comparison makes no sense as well as vastly different diet, Esp in times limited food sources.
> 
> ...


Ok I thought PA has larger bears than other eastern states? If so aren't their bears feeding as much as ours? My point was that PA can provide adequate nutrition. So you feel our deer lack food resources?



jesses80 said:


> its genetics most poachers are bread poachers and its the big push for your not a real hunter unless you kill big bucks .


So if it is genetics how do we fix that?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

LetThemGrow said:


> Nobody, including you Matt, comes up with a good management reason to add more days of hunting.


You don't understand management. Management is achieved through tag allocation not hunting days. The Game Commission's job is to manage the herd through harvest data. When Sunday hunting is someday rightfully added, the Game Commission would then study the impact from analyzing harvest data, and make tag allocation adjustments. It is not mine, or your fault that the GC has decimated the doe population in the last ten years through greedy management. Have any reasonable rebuttal to that? 

Tell me why I shouldn't be able to hunt on Sunday. You have never come up with any reason to not add Sundays. Other than "management" that is

Have you killed any does in the last ten years?


----------



## Nocknboots (Feb 27, 2012)

Bwana said:


> It's definitely an age issue, the "brown it's down" mentality will never die here. If hunters would let the age structure mature, they'd be amazed at what 3.5-4.5 yr old bucks look like.
> 
> But in Pa. it's better to say: "_I've shot 9 bucks in a row_"(all scrubs 1.5 yrs. old) :thumbs_do I hunt 4 states a year, just to get away from Pa. residents...and I own land in 2b :wink:


If you're not going to be around can I hunt your land in 2B?  I also live in 2B


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

In order to properly manage the herd and meet their harvest goals, the PAGC needs to make the seasons attractive enough to get hunters out in the fields. And adding Sundays not only would accomplish that, it would make PA a more attractive hunting destination. The PAGC commission is not just about management, they are also about hunter recruitment and getting hunters in the woods. Sundays are the only days some working families and kids with busy lives may be able to get out. 

Adding Sundays and reducing doe tags is not a difficult concept. But the decision to add Sundays is not in the hands of the PAGC. That authority rests with the PA lawmakers which needs to change.

Oh well. Enough of that for me. Time to get ready to hunt.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Think I'm gonna have to sneak out this afternoon


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

davydtune said:


> Think I'm gonna have to sneak out this afternoon


Im thinking the same thing after this crap weather blows through. Good luck!


----------



## Smith89 (Nov 7, 2011)

Not too bad here in 1A. if only the wind would make up its mind on which direction it wants to blow.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I think I'm heading out and gutting out whatever the weather throws.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

bkellybe said:


> Im thinking the same thing after this crap weather blows through. Good luck!


Good luck to you as well


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nick I agree Sunday hunting will make hunting pa more attractive to hunters. The issue I see with Sunday hunting is just that though. How many on here already say we have too many hunters? I've heard it numerous times in this forum. So make it more attractive and we will have even more. Is that not opposite of what we want? I read here people stating I will pay more for a tag to lower hunter numbers then why make it more attractive by adding Sunday? Matt congrats on the buck he's a great one... And done without a Sunday hunt! I say get hunter numbers down will increase deer numbers and buck size but add Sundays will make this harder to do. I do agree with Matt it starts with allocation numbers but everyone is given a buck tag which will increase buck harvest with more hunters in the woods. So ARs were implemented to protect more bucks but then increasing days to hunt with Sundays makes it more attractive making more want to hunt pa so that means more buck tags. So my question is wouldn't this just offset what we are doing?





nicko said:


> In order to properly manage the herd and meet their harvest goals, the PAGC needs to make the seasons attractive enough to get hunters out in the fields. And adding Sundays not only would accomplish that, it would make PA a more attractive hunting destination. The PAGC commission is not just about management, they are also about hunter recruitment and getting hunters in the woods. Sundays are the only days some working families and kids with busy lives may be able to get out.
> 
> Adding Sundays and reducing doe tags is not a difficult concept. But the decision to add Sundays is not in the hands of the PAGC. That authority rests with the PA lawmakers which needs to change.
> 
> Oh well. Enough of that for me. Time to get ready to hunt.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone think 15mph winds are too much to hunt? Want to get out tomorrow with brother, but he is complaining it will be too windy. Isn't going to kick up to 15mph till around noon in 5c.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Nick I agree Sunday hunting will make hunting pa more attractive to hunters. The issue I see with Sunday hunting is just that though. How many on here already say we have too many hunters? I've heard it numerous times in this forum. So make it more attractive and we will have even more. Is that not opposite of what we want? I read here people stating I will pay more for a tag to lower hunter numbers then why make it more attractive by adding Sunday? Matt congrats on the buck he's a great one... And done without a Sunday hunt! I say get hunter numbers down will increase deer numbers and buck size but add Sundays will make this harder to do. I do agree with Matt it starts with allocation numbers but everyone is given a buck tag which will increase buck harvest with more hunters in the woods. So ARs were implemented to protect more bucks but then increasing days to hunt with Sundays makes it more attractive making more want to hunt pa so that means more buck tags. So my question is wouldn't this just offset what we are doing?


Too bad my son can't get out due to soccer every Saturday until December. Then wrestling starts through February. Big fail on these archaic blue law states that are left......................Hopefully he will be interested when he gets out of high school someday


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Buck down I had a deer walk out to me at 730 this morning it was walking towards me it was grunting and following a doe trail it stopped with its head behind a tree and i drew and stood up and held my 20 yard pin low and let my G5 eat and shot straight thru it at 12 yards so me being excited called any hunter I know and checked the arrow then backed out to get warm and calm down before I go in after him. So let me know what you all think of the blood!!!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Antihk7 said:


> Buck down I had a deer walk out to me at 730 this morning it was walking towards me it was grunting and following a doe trail it stopped with its head behind a tree and i drew and stood up and held my 20 yard pin low and let my G5 eat and shot straight thru it at 12 yards so me being excited called any hunter I know and checked the arrow then backed out to get warm and calm down before I go in after him. So let me know what you all think of the blood!!!


Good luck. Can't really tell because it is kind of blurry, but looks good. How big was he?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Well the rain just picked up here much earlier than expected so I'll be hanging in for a bit. Some weather forecast.

Scott, I think the problem isn't too many hunters. Hunter numbers are down from where they were 10-20 years ago. The problem is more an issue of lack access to land to hunt and less land to hunt. I'm sure most of us here who have been hunting for years can think of at least one property they were able to hunt years ago but no longer can due to loss of permission, development, or change of ownership and the land posted as off limits to everybody. This leaves many with public land as their only option and when you take all these displaced hunters and plop them in the same area, it will seem like hunters are behind every tree. 

Let's say for the sake of argument the goal is fewer hunters to lessen pressure, create more elbow room, and in turn allow more deer to make it to next season (keep in mind the PAGC is not in favor of any of this except carrying deer over to the next year). The only way to make that work would be to raise the license fee which I don't have a problem with. But many hunters in PA are disenchanted as it is with the state of hunting and the deer herd so telling them to pay more to hunt the same number of deer they see now will just drive even more hunters away. Loss of hunter numbers means revenues go down, the PAGC has to slash their budget, and programs get reduced or cut out altogether. For a number of years, the pheasant stocking numbers were cut in half due to budget cuts when the economy was in the toilet and they have finally gotten back to pre-recession stocking numbers. But.......*the PAGC does not have the authority to raise the license fee.* Again, this is under the control of the PA lawmakers who have *NO* said many times in the past when asked for a fee increase by the PAGC. The lawmakers say they can't allow fees to go up as long as they have voters telling them they are not happy with the deer herd numbers. All the lawmakers care about is the number of votes they can expect. So none of them want to go there. 

So at the end of the day, I don't think it's the number of hunters we have. It's the amount of huntable land we *don't* have.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

He was a 6ptr we call thumper he broke his leg when he was a yearling


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Antihk7 said:


> Buck down I had a deer walk out to me at 730 this morning it was walking towards me it was grunting and following a doe trail it stopped with its head behind a tree and i drew and stood up and held my 20 yard pin low and let my G5 eat and shot straight thru it at 12 yards so me being excited called any hunter I know and checked the arrow then backed out to get warm and calm down before I go in after him. So let me know what you all think of the blood!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

jacobh said:


> Nick I agree Sunday hunting will make hunting pa more attractive to hunters. The issue I see with Sunday hunting is just that though. How many on here already say we have too many hunters? I've heard it numerous times in this forum. So make it more attractive and we will have even more. Is that not opposite of what we want? I read here people stating I will pay more for a tag to lower hunter numbers then why make it more attractive by adding Sunday? Matt congrats on the buck he's a great one... And done without a Sunday hunt! I say get hunter numbers down will increase deer numbers and buck size but add Sundays will make this harder to do. I do agree with Matt it starts with allocation numbers but everyone is given a buck tag which will increase buck harvest with more hunters in the woods. So ARs were implemented to protect more bucks but then increasing days to hunt with Sundays makes it more attractive making more want to hunt pa so that means more buck tags. So my question is wouldn't this just offset what we are doing?


I agree it would increase the amount of hunters. The people who want to get out will make sacrifices to still get out like most of us do and the people who want their kids to start will need to pick and choose what sports and clubs to join. Just have to deal with it until it changes or take your chances hunting Sunday if you have private land.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha thanks man yea it's been a slow season as you can tell from my previous posts and I'm really pumped cause this is my first deer I've shot in 3 years since i was in the military


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Good job! Go get him!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Antihk7 said:


> He was a 6ptr we call thumper he broke his leg when he was a yearling


Awesome good luck with the recovery! How you feeling bout the shot?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Pistolero17 said:


> Anyone think 15mph winds are too much to hunt? Want to get out tomorrow with brother, but he is complaining it will be too windy. Isn't going to kick up to 15mph till around noon in 5c.


Not at all, go hunt. Heck if I didn't go out when it was 15 mph around here I'd probably never get out, lol! When it gets over 30 mph I might stay home


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Pistolero17 said:


> Anyone think 15mph winds are too much to hunt? Want to get out tomorrow with brother, but he is complaining it will be too windy. Isn't going to kick up to 15mph till around noon in 5c.


This time of year it does not matter. Just be out! I can't tell you how many times I left the woods because it was too rainy, windy, or some other excuse just to have a mature deer cross the road in front of me!


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

bkellybe said:


> Awesome good luck with the recovery! How you feeling bout the shot?


The shot felt really really good I heard him crash I just backed out to really just warm up and get my cousin haha


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Antihk7 said:


> The shot felt really really good I heard him crash I just backed out to really just warm up and get my cousin haha


Good deal!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Stoked to see some pics! Congrats! You're making it tougher sitting here at work thats for sure! Haha


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Rain is slowing down here. Time to get my butt in gear.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

nicko said:


> Scott, I think the problem isn't too many hunters. Hunter numbers are down from where they were 10-20 years ago. The problem is more an issue of lack access to land to hunt and less land to hunt.


Your 100% correct plus archery tags have increased. I know in the area I hunt you have to be like a ninja even though you have permission to hunt small areas of land, you don't want people to see you to piss and moan about some guy with a bow and tree stand.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey I'm right there with you. My son plays for SF baseball spring summer and fall. Plus winter workouts. That's unfortunately the way the world is now. My son gets out a couple times. Increasing to a Sunday will lower buck numbers even u didn't deny this? So let's get Sundays so more can hunt with buck tags is that no te opposite of what we are trying to accomplish with ARs? More buck tags out the more bucks killed right? So people say we have our buck to doe ratio way out of whack so we implement ARs. Now that's not good enough so now we need Sundays to get more hunters into Pa raising the number of buck allocations and lower doe allocations??? Seems like we are headed in the wrong direction if I'm reading this right?



Matt Musto said:


> Too bad my son can't get out due to soccer every Saturday until December. Then wrestling starts through February. Big fail on these archaic blue law states that are left......................Hopefully he will be interested when he gets out of high school someday


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Nick I agree Sunday hunting will make hunting pa more attractive to hunters. The issue I see with Sunday hunting is just that though. How many on here already say we have too many hunters? I've heard it numerous times in this forum. So make it more attractive and we will have even more. Is that not opposite of what we want? I read here people stating I will pay more for a tag to lower hunter numbers then why make it more attractive by adding Sunday? Matt congrats on the buck he's a great one... And done without a Sunday hunt! I say get hunter numbers down will increase deer numbers and buck size but add Sundays will make this harder to do. I do agree with Matt it starts with allocation numbers but everyone is given a buck tag which will increase buck harvest with more hunters in the woods. So ARs were implemented to protect more bucks but then increasing days to hunt with Sundays makes it more attractive making more want to hunt pa so that means more buck tags. So my question is wouldn't this just offset what we are doing?


I respectfully disagree with this philosophy. Hunters numbers are slowly falling, youth hunters are a diminishing breed compared to the "old days". Society has made hunting "controversial", it's easier to give the kid a X-Box to play with on the couch. The tradition of hunting is slowly being replaced, by electronics and child care.

The real problem is the decimation of does, and the loooong rifle seasons. Tag allocations need restricted, Sunday hunting allowed, rifle seasons shortened. It's a complicated problem, with many variables in play. The zones need broke into smaller management area's(micro-zones). What works in the West, doesn't necessarily work in the East & North. What management tools are sensible in rural areas, don't apply in suburbia.

To continue to have our hunting rights, based on archaic Christian beliefs...is contrary to the "separation of church & state" idealism. With todays economic climate, many have to work on Saturday...just to feed their families. If you were Jewish, most go to the synagogue on Saturday. Think about it, and very unfair to many who don't choose to worship. But yet in Pa. fishing laws don't follow the same course ?...fish away on Sunday huh ?

We all have the right to live our own way, worship or choose not to. Hunt on Sunday, or don't...but to be regulated "not legal"...is a joke in today's society. I personally am a man of faith, but understand being fair to all.

Last time I sat down with a calculator...the average Pa. rifle hunter got a buck every 11 years...bowhunter every 40 years. This based on kill cards/license sales of course. That being said, it makes more sense to:
>regulate doe tags
>shorten rifle seasons
>micro manage zones
>allow Sunday hunting
>increase youth participation

JMHO 




Matt Musto said:


> Too bad my son can't get out due to soccer every Saturday until December. Then wrestling starts through February. Big fail on these archaic blue law states that are left......................Hopefully he will be interested when he gets out of high school someday


I agree...The old "Blue laws" need to go away, in every aspect of our daily life.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Hey I'm right there with you. My son plays for SF baseball spring summer and fall. Plus winter workouts. That's unfortunately the way the world is now. My son gets out a couple times. Increasing to a Sunday will lower buck numbers even u didn't deny this? So let's get Sundays so more can hunt with buck tags is that no te opposite of what we are trying to accomplish with ARs? More buck tags out the more bucks killed right? So people say we have our buck to doe ratio way out of whack so we implement ARs. Now that's not good enough so now we need Sundays to get more hunters into Pa raising the number of buck allocations and lower doe allocations??? Seems like we are headed in the wrong direction if I'm reading this right?


I absolutely don't agree with buck numbers going down with adding Sunday hunting. How can you even predict harvest numbers without a basis to compare it to? There is no guarantee that I will kill a deer on a Sunday. I haven't killed a deer on a Saturday in 4 years.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Were you notte one that said harvest is based off of allocations? If you allow Sunday hunting more people will hunt Pa increasing buck allocations allowing the opportunity to harvest more bucks. So more buck tags sold and more days to hunt equals more bucks killed. Rather easy to see






Matt Musto said:


> I absolutely don't agree with buck numbers going down with adding Sunday hunting. How can you even predict harvest numbers without a basis to compare it to? There is no guarantee that I will kill a deer on a Sunday. I haven't killed a deer on a Saturday in 4 years.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Sat a cut cornfield last evening with my Hardcore Ole Jack decoy setup 22yds from my blind. At 5:10 I had a beautiful 2.5 year old 8 come out broadside at 43 yds... a good 120" but I just couldn't do it, he had no mass at all but with his 16" spread, nice tine length and im guessing 5 inch curved brows in a year or two he will be an absolute giant. My age guess was confirmed when I grunted and snortwheezed and he acted like a young buck and took off.. not even looking to defend the turf against a small one antlered decoy. Hopefully he stays bedded for all of rifle season or he'll end up on someones wall. It was exciting to see him cruising around. Right at last light I had another buck come out in the field up from me and I think he was a 10 that I have pics of but its hard to say...fun hunt.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Do u know how much $$ we get from gun hunters? They will never shorten their season never. It makes way too much money. We have one of the largest numbers of tags sold in the US. Numbers going down? With any luck I hope. All of you guys say Sunday hunting will increase pa hunting popularity then in the same breath say ARs are good because it's helping our buck to doe ratio. Then say Sunday will get more people in te woods making buck tag numbers rise. So ARs help the bucks live then Sunday sells more buck tags giving a chance for more bucks to die with more people in the woods???? It's like a vicious circle here!





Bwana said:


> I respectfully disagree with this philosophy. Hunters numbers are slowly falling, youth hunters are a diminishing breed compared to the "old days". Society has made hunting "controversial", it's easier to give the kid a X-Box to play with on the couch. The tradition of hunting is slowly being replaced, by electronics and child care.
> 
> The real problem is the decimation of does, and the loooong rifle seasons. Tag allocations need restricted, Sunday hunting allowed, rifle seasons shortened. It's a complicated problem, with many variables in play. The zones need broke into smaller management area's(micro-zones). What works in the West, doesn't necessarily work in the East & North. What management tools are sensible in rural areas, don't apply in suburbia.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Pistolero17 said:


> I agree it would increase the amount of hunters. The people who want to get out will make sacrifices to still get out like most of us do and the people who want their kids to start will need to pick and choose what sports and clubs to join. Just have to deal with it until it changes or take your chances hunting Sunday if you have private land.


Good point; people make choices. Your kids can either play sports or hunt. 

I gotta disagree with advocating hunting on days that are closed. 

Jacobh...I think we agree on something else...everybody gets a buck tag, how do we change that allocation? Maybe some here are wiling to buy a hunting license without a buck tag? I understand that antlerless harvest can be manipulated by tag allocation; but how do you control antlered harvest? Adding days can only increase the amount of people filling a tag they possess. Do we reduce firearms season a week? Will that alienate hunters who feel that they only get two weeks?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed why not make people but a buck tag seperate from a general license? General license is $45 u want a buck tag it's a additional $50. I believe we have so many deer hunters for the simple fact that the license is more or less free with the general license. Make them pay for them and deer numbers will rise and hunters will decrease. Many want you to believe they want what's best for the heard but in reality they want what's best for them. Before the season a lot on here said Id rather see big bucks then 30 deer a day. Well go back through this thread and read how many are not seeing anything at all. Our sport here in Pa is going downhill fast



LetThemGrow said:


> Good point; people make choices. Your kids can either play sports or hunt.
> 
> I gotta disagree with advocating hunting on days that are closed.
> 
> Jacobh...I think we agree on something else...everybody gets a buck tag, how do we change that allocation? Maybe some here are wiling to buy a hunting license without a buck tag? I understand that antlerless harvest can be manipulated by tag allocation; but how do you control antlered harvest? Adding days can only increase the amount of people filling a tag they possess.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Found him he only ran about 80 yards and got a parking ticket he broke both front tines off but he was a big bodied deer


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Antihk7 said:


> Found him he only ran about 80 yards and got a parking ticket he broke both front tines off but he was a big bodied deer


I cant see the head. What is it?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats get him out and post some more pics


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

tdj8686 said:


> I cant see the head. What is it?


He was a 6 ptr just going to get my quad so I can load him up and drive him out ill post up better pics later tonight once I get him out and get him home he def has his rub marks


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

jacobh said:


> Hey I'm right there with you. My son plays for SF baseball spring summer and fall. Plus winter workouts. That's unfortunately the way the world is now. My son gets out a couple times. Increasing to a Sunday will lower buck numbers even u didn't deny this? So let's get Sundays so more can hunt with buck tags is that no te opposite of what we are trying to accomplish with ARs? More buck tags out the more bucks killed right? So people say we have our buck to doe ratio way out of whack so we implement ARs. Now that's not good enough so now we need Sundays to get more hunters into Pa raising the number of buck allocations and lower doe allocations??? Seems like we are headed in the wrong direction if I'm reading this right?


Last I looked you can hunt other things beside deer in Pennsylvania. It isn't all about deer hunting. Your "science" is questionable on this anyway.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Your right that's why said buy a general license for small game turkey bear etc. then have to buy a seperate buck tag just like u would a doe tag. What's questionable about that? Or aren't u willing to spend more $$ to hunt a buck?



Mr. October said:


> Last I looked you can hunt other things beside deer in Pennsylvania. It isn't all about deer hunting. Your "science" is questionable on this anyway.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Your right that's why said buy a general license for small game turkey bear etc. then have to buy a seperate buck tag just like u would a doe tag. What's questionable about that? Or aren't u willing to spend more $$ to hunt a buck? So your saying there are other things to hunt and Sundays will not increase harvest numbers although it will increase license sales and days hunted. Please enlighten us because the way I see it more tags + more days= more potential harvests??? Unless I'm missing something here




[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

For those in favor of Sunday hunting I have a ?. Let me start by saying Id love a extra day to hunt but why is it so important to you to have it? Could it possibly be the fact it increases your chance of being successful? Along with every other hunter out there? So I'm pretty sure that's most of your reasoning even if you don't want to admit it so where do u not see the poential for higher kill numbers? Face it your not wanting to hunt Sundays because its best for the herd so we can stop using that excuse. So why do u want Sundays? Besides it increasing your chance for success? Which by the way is increased kill numbers. If I remember correctly you all complained the season ends too early for archery and we miss the rut. Now we got that and that's not good enough


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

jacobh said:


> For those in favor of Sunday hunting I have a ?. Let me start by saying Id love a extra day to hunt but why is it so important to you to have it? Could it possibly be the fact it increases your chance of being successful? Along with every other hunter out there? So I'm pretty sure that's most of your reasoning even if you don't want to admit it so where do u not see the poential for higher kill numbers? Face it your not wanting to hunt Sundays because its best for the herd so we can stop using that excuse. So why do u want Sundays? Besides it increasing your chance for success? Which by the way is increased kill numbers. If I remember correctly you all complained the season ends too early for archery and we miss the rut. Now we got that and that's not good enough


You don't seem to be understanding the REAL issue:
>The powers to be, don't have the right to dictate hunting days based on "archaic" laws...it should be fair to all concerned.
>Most deer taken in Pa., are killed in rifle season...*shorten the season length*. Example, Ohio's gun season for buck, is 1 week long.
>Limit the doe tag allocation, shorten the legal season..along with extended doe season.
>I don't have a problem harvesting a buck every year, I don't need Sunday to increase my odds.
>No system is perfect, but yet you think Pa.'s is ?  ...the worst state regs in the nation.
>Political & special interest groups pressure(NRA)control the seasons & bag limits...it's not being dictating by what determines a HEALTHY herd, with a quality age mix.

I'm attempting to inject logic into the topic, but will quit wasting my time on deaf ears soon. If you enjoy hunting scrubs, and seeing few deer...stay with your broken archaic system. Much can be learned from other successful states, not all methods will apply here.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Jacobh... First of all you are making an assumption that by allowing Sunday hunting licence sales will increase. You do not have any factual evidence to support such a claim. In addition, I have seen your posts every time there is a thread about deer hunting in PA and most of your comments consist of what seems to be a lot of complaining. Most PA hunters I know and have spoken with actually are happy with the results from AR and increased doe harvest. You are in the minority. Is the system perfect? No. Are there things I would change? You bet. I would like to see Sunday hunting allowed. The government has no place telling legal hunters they are not allowed to hunt on a particular day of the week. Also, since you sound like you want more buck protected you should be able to support this one. How about a 4 point to 1 side restriction statewide and noone is exempt? When groups of hunters are exempt the regulation is much less effective. I can just hand my rifle to my nephew to shoot a spike instead of me shooting it. The end result is the same. The buck was not protected to reach maturity. As someone who grew up hunting north central PA and now lives and hunts the suburbs of Pittsburgh I can attest that the tighter antler restrictions result in more mature bucks. I know many hunters are meat hunters and "say" they don't care about the size of antlers on a buck, but I am confident if they had a 5 1/2 year old 160" buck and a 1 1/2 year old fork horn standing next to each other they would choose to shoot the larger buck and be very happy to do so. They are just too lazy and lack the self control to do what it takes to consistently produce mature bucks. If they really are meat hunters they are more than welcome to use their antlerless tags to provide meat to them and their families. Finally, just because some hunters (including myself) are seeing less deer this year or any other year does not mean it is directly related to deer numbers. I know the deer are there, but many factors play into deer sightings. I contribute my reduced deer sightings so far to standing corn, poor weather (opening day was 80+, lots of heavy wind and rain on other days I have been able to hunt) and human interference (natural gas workers, crow hunters to name a few ha). After today I am off work until the 18th, so I am looking forward to hunting the last 8 days of regular archery season. I may or may not be fortunate to kill my buck, but I will be out there every opportunity I get. I know there are a lot of distractions, especially for todays youth, but when I was in highschool if I had to choose between sports, anything else and hunting I would have chosen hunting 100% of the time. For some bowhunting is a hobby, but for others like myself, it is a passion and we live for this time of year. BTW... last year I passed 8 shot opportunities at 6 different legal bucks. At this point I have shot enough deer (including bucks) that I will shoot 1 or 2 doe per year for meat and hold out for a buck that I feel is wall worthy. Best of luck to everyone and hoping that the buck are on their feet a lot between now and the 16th.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

tyepsu said:


> Jacobh... First of all you are making an assumption that by allowing Sunday hunting licence sales will increase. You do not have any factual evidence to support such a claim. In addition, I have seen your posts every time there is a thread about deer hunting in PA and most of your comments consist of what seems to be a lot of complaining. Most PA hunters I know and have spoken with actually are happy with the results from AR and increased doe harvest. You are in the minority. Is the system perfect? No. Are there things I would change? You bet. I would like to see Sunday hunting allowed. The government has no place telling legal hunters they are not allowed to hunt on a particular day of the week. Also, since you sound like you want more buck protected you should be able to support this one. How about a 4 point to 1 side restriction statewide and noone is exempt? When groups of hunters are exempt the regulation is much less effective. I can just hand my rifle to my nephew to shoot a spike instead of me shooting it. The end result is the same. The buck was not protected to reach maturity. As someone who grew up hunting north central PA and now lives and hunts the suburbs of Pittsburgh I can attest that the tighter antler restrictions result in more mature bucks. I know many hunters are meat hunters and "say" they don't care about the size of antlers on a buck, but I am confident if they had a 5 1/2 year old 160" buck and a 1 1/2 year old fork horn standing next to each other they would choose to shoot the larger buck and be very happy to do so. They are just too lazy and lack the self control to do what it takes to consistently produce mature bucks. If they really are meat hunters they are more than welcome to use their antlerless tags to provide meat to them and their families. Finally, just because some hunters (including myself) are seeing less deer this year or any other year does not mean it is directly related to deer numbers. I know the deer are there, but many factors play into deer sightings. I contribute my reduced deer sightings so far to standing corn, poor weather (opening day was 80+, lots of heavy wind and rain on other days I have been able to hunt) and human interference (natural gas workers, crow hunters to name a few ha). After today I am off work until the 18th, so I am looking forward to hunting the last 8 days of regular archery season. I may or may not be fortunate to kill my buck, but I will be out there every opportunity I get. I know there are a lot of distractions, especially for todays youth, but when I was in highschool if I had to choose between sports, anything else and hunting I would have chosen hunting 100% of the time. For some bowhunting is a hobby, but for others like myself, it is a passion and we live for this time of year. BTW... last year I passed 8 shot opportunities at 6 different legal bucks. At this point I have shot enough deer (including bucks) that I will shoot 1 or 2 doe per year for meat and hold out for a buck that I feel is wall worthy. Best of luck to everyone and hoping that the buck are on their feet a lot between now and the 16th.


I like your way of thinking :thumbs_up


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Bwana said:


> I like your way of thinking :thumbs_up


And I like your Avatar pic


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

tyepsu said:


> And I like your Avatar pic


Thanks, I'll let her know :wink:


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

So..................................................how's the hunting going for everyone?


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Had a line doe come in Tuesday. Round 4 she was little though I let her walk. Then had 6 more doe come in 2 went into the thicket and 4 came up had 3 little ones and 1 big ole doe. Was gonna take her till the other 3 ran up the hill to the clover field and she followe them was hoping a buck would come out but no go. Heading out tonight debating if I wanna set up a quick blind and hunt by a cut corn field or If I want to hunt woods by the clover field. Gonna hunt clovers Tom after I get off work early. Is anyone still seeing deer in cut corn?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

davydtune said:


> So..................................................how's the hunting going for everyone?


 1-1/2 and 2-1/2 year old are going nuts ! big boys still in hiding only seen 1 shooter all year and a shooter for me is a nice buck .


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I will be in a stand as much as possible over the next week. I have Tuesday and Wednesday off next week. Big boys are going to hit the dirt


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Were you notte one that said harvest is based off of allocations? If you allow Sunday hunting more people will hunt Pa increasing buck allocations allowing the opportunity to harvest more bucks. So more buck tags sold and more days to hunt equals more bucks killed. Rather easy to see


Nope...other way around.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm gonna try and get out as much as I can from now until the closer but my dad and I are taking off the whole week of archery bear. Figure that's the week I'll see the best bucks, lol!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Hunting in the rain sucks!!!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

nicko said:


> Hunting in the rain sucks!!!


Rain stopped here, got cold fast.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Bwana said:


> Rain stopped here, got cold fast.


Same here up in NW PA. I think it's time to sneak out


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Can't wait to get out in 2B for an all day sit tomorrow. Weather looks to be about as perfect as it gets, hope the bucks are on their feet!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Bwana said:


> Rain stopped here, got cold fast.


Working up in 4C today still raining and 55 here.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> Working up in 4C today still raining and 55 here.


It will be good when the wind settles, and the cold moves in...get in a tree :thumbs_up


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Bwana said:


> It will be good when the wind settles, and the cold moves in...get in a tree :thumbs_up


Will see if it suits my wife. I'm not hunting for now...


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like we shoukd have a decent 2 hour window in eastern pa tonight. Still raining right now.


----------



## Smith89 (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone seeing activity in 1a? saw a cat this morning and that was it lol. gonna head back out at 2.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> Will see if it suits my wife. I'm not hunting for now...


Promise her dinner out tomorrow...it does wonders


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

Smith89 said:


> anyone seeing activity in 1a? saw a cat this morning and that was it lol. gonna head back out at 2.


no deer movement in a1 (SLIPPY ROCK) GOD THIS SUCKS


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone still seeing deer hitting cut corn or mainly going for greens?


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Carcher196 said:


> Anyone still seeing deer hitting cut corn or mainly going for greens?


The buck I shot this morning had corn all thru it's stomach


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Carcher196 said:


> Anyone still seeing deer hitting cut corn or mainly going for greens?


Cut corn? What is that? Lol! It's all still standing up this way :thumbs_do


----------



## EXsystem (May 23, 2007)

Can't speak for everone but where I hunt in 5C and 5D there was no pre-rut activity going on yesterday at least where I hunt.. I now it is November but it felt like I was hungting during the Oct. lull.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Relocated to a power line and pushed to goes out from behind weeds… Rain has stopped but still windy and colder


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Got in stand around noon in 2b.. Had to stop on my way in because 5 pt was chasing a doe ahead.. Finally got set up and saw a 100 class 8 pt cruise past at40 yds only 2.5 year old then a small 4 pt about 30 mind later.. The young ones are on their feet but waiting for on of the older guys to slip up


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Good luck Matt. I can't wait to be done with work and start hunting tomorrow. My buddy Greg in Moon Township (golfanddeernut on AT) just called me that he shot a nice buck. He said they were on their feet this morning and he saw quite a few deer.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

tyepsu said:


> Jacobh... First of all you are making an assumption that by allowing Sunday hunting licence sales will increase. You do not have any factual evidence to support such a claim. In addition, I have seen your posts every time there is a thread about deer hunting in PA and most of your comments consist of what seems to be a lot of complaining. Most PA hunters I know and have spoken with actually are happy with the results from AR and increased doe harvest. You are in the minority. Is the system perfect? No. Are there things I would change? You bet. I would like to see Sunday hunting allowed. The government has no place telling legal hunters they are not allowed to hunt on a particular day of the week. Also, since you sound like you want more buck protected you should be able to support this one. How about a 4 point to 1 side restriction statewide and noone is exempt? When groups of hunters are exempt the regulation is much less effective. I can just hand my rifle to my nephew to shoot a spike instead of me shooting it. The end result is the same. The buck was not protected to reach maturity. As someone who grew up hunting north central PA and now lives and hunts the suburbs of Pittsburgh I can attest that the tighter antler restrictions result in more mature bucks. I know many hunters are meat hunters and "say" they don't care about the size of antlers on a buck, but I am confident if they had a 5 1/2 year old 160" buck and a 1 1/2 year old fork horn standing next to each other they would choose to shoot the larger buck and be very happy to do so. They are just too lazy and lack the self control to do what it takes to consistently produce mature bucks. If they really are meat hunters they are more than welcome to use their antlerless tags to provide meat to them and their families. Finally, just because some hunters (including myself) are seeing less deer this year or any other year does not mean it is directly related to deer numbers. I know the deer are there, but many factors play into deer sightings. I contribute my reduced deer sightings so far to standing corn, poor weather (opening day was 80+, lots of heavy wind and rain on other days I have been able to hunt) and human interference (natural gas workers, crow hunters to name a few ha). After today I am off work until the 18th, so I am looking forward to hunting the last 8 days of regular archery season. I may or may not be fortunate to kill my buck, but I will be out there every opportunity I get. I know there are a lot of distractions, especially for todays youth, but when I was in highschool if I had to choose between sports, anything else and hunting I would have chosen hunting 100% of the time. For some bowhunting is a hobby, but for others like myself, it is a passion and we live for this time of year. BTW... last year I passed 8 shot opportunities at 6 different legal bucks. At this point I have shot enough deer (including bucks) that I will shoot 1 or 2 doe per year for meat and hold out for a buck that I feel is wall worthy. Best of luck to everyone and hoping that the buck are on their feet a lot between now and the 16th.


He will hate the 4 PT rule bc he has bad genes on his property and 4 year old 6 pts.

I also agree that either we have AR or we don't. We need to get rid of brown it's down but with all the special regs people still do it. 

I would personally like to see 1 buck tag for 1 weapon. Either you buy it for archery or rifle. Seasons don't over lap and shorten rifle.


Not saying that's an answer bc I honestly don't know if there is an answer.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

4 pt rule is fine by me if it's what's best for the herd not what's best for me! We r well on our way to being the next Ohio I can tell






jayson2984 said:


> He will hate the 4 PT rule bc he has bad genes on his property and 4 year old 6 pts.
> 
> I also agree that either we have AR or we don't. We need to get rid of brown it's down but with all the special regs people still do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

tyepsu said:


> Good luck Matt. I can't wait to be done with work and start hunting tomorrow. My buddy Greg in Moon Township (golfanddeernut on AT) just called me that he shot a nice buck. He said they were on their feet this morning and he saw quite a few deer.


Any pics of golfanddeernut deer?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm done for the day… Soaked and freezing and it's so windy that the tree that I'm in a swing back and forth… No way to be up to safely get a shot off without falling out of the tree…


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sat in the stand for the last three days in 1B. Saw minimal movement Monday and Tuesday, with a few does and a 4 point walking around. Tuesday had a few doe come in to my evening sit, but only a small one within range that I passed on. Wednesday, the buck were moving. At first light, I saw an 8 walk a treeline till it went out of sight. Then it decided to try and rub the forest down one tree at a time. Literally, it was hard at work for over an hour. As I was focusing on the spot where I heard the noise, hoping it would walk this way, another 8 took advantage of my distracted attention by walking within 20 yards of me. By the time I got turned for a shot, it was way too late. I tried to grunt at it, but it paid me no mind and walked away. I was honestly about to get down and go eat, because I figured after seeing two bucks, my morning was over. But at 9am, I finally got a shot.

This 8 point was walking behind my stand, and I thought for sure he would have winded me, but he didn't seem to notice. He was nose down all the way, and moving pretty quickly. I gave him a tending grunt, and he began to come around. I had an old bottle of Tinks I found in my gear, so I opened the bottle and put it on a stump about twenty yards or so in front of me before I got up in the tree that morning. He must have smelled that, because he began to head toward the bottle. I picked a window through the trees, and drew and held till he got in my peep. I judged the range a bit long, and unfortunately, I hit him in the spine. I wish I could say I didn't panic for a second, but I began to M-F myself out loud as I fumbled for my second arrow. I took a breath, got my range, and gave him the mercy shot he deserved as he tried to crawl away with his front legs. I got out the range finder for the third shot, just to be sure, but when I put the crosshairs on him, I realized he was dead. So. I felt terrible, but I feel like I recovered well enough. 

This was my second buck ever, both with a bow, and I also harvested a doe on the opening day of archery. I love this sport.

Hoyt Rampage XT at 29" 70lbs, Slick Trick Standard


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

WAF4011 said:


> Sat in the stand for the last three days in 1B. Saw minimal movement Monday and Tuesday, with a few does and a 4 point walking around. Tuesday had a few doe come in to my evening sit, but only a small one within range that I passed on. Wednesday, the buck were moving. At first light, I saw an 8 walk a treeline till it went out of sight. Then it decided to try and rub the forest down one tree at a time. Literally, it was hard at work for over an hour. As I was focusing on the spot where I heard the noise, hoping it would walk this way, another 8 took advantage of my distracted attention by walking within 20 yards of me. By the time I got turned for a shot, it was way too late. I tried to grunt at it, but it paid me no mind and walked away. I was honestly about to get down and go eat, because I figured after seeing two bucks, my morning was over. But at 9am, I finally got a shot.
> 
> This 8 point was walking behind my stand, and I thought for sure he would have winded me, but he didn't seem to notice. He was nose down all the way, and moving pretty quickly. I gave him a tending grunt, and he began to come around. I had an old bottle of Tinks I found in my gear, so I opened the bottle and put it on a stump about twenty yards or so in front of me before I got up in the tree that morning. He must have smelled that, because he began to head toward the bottle. I picked a window through the trees, and drew and held till he got in my peep. I judged the range a bit long, and unfortunately, I hit him in the spine. I wish I could say I didn't panic for a second, but I began to M-F myself out loud as I fumbled for my second arrow. I took a breath, got my range, and gave him the mercy shot he deserved as he tried to crawl away with his front legs. I got out the range finder for the third shot, just to be sure, but when I put the crosshairs on him, I realized he was dead. So. I felt terrible, but I feel like I recovered well enough.
> 
> ...


Nice job! Hit a doe in the spine this year too, but no second shot needed. First time I ever did that, and I know what you mean about fumbling around for that 2nd arrow.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Well done WAF4011. We all have had buck fever at one time or another and made less than the perfect shot. It is an amazing high once the shot is made and we see the deer go down. That is why I keep bowhunting year after year.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice buck!

Im up in 5c. Wind still blowing pretty good but cooling off nice. Good luck all!


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Deer all over on my way to my propwrty


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Off tomorrow and monday. In the famous words of the tv "pro"... "Stick around, we'll see what happens"(I HATE that btw)


----------



## NEDYARB (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice buck.Sometimes things happen.You did the right thing with the quick follow up shot.We would all like to shoot everyone perfectly,but its just not a reality.Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

2A seems to be heating up!!!!


about 12:30pm,driving to swap cards in my cam real quick,

had a buck come charging out of the woods and stand there looking pissed off,and then run along side my car for about 50-60yds before going back into the woods,

would have been a beautiful 120"ish 10 point............... if half its rack wasnt broke off.


make it to my spot swapped cards,hardly any vids on the camera so i moved it to another area in my spot.


after i got home about 1:45pm i looked out my window to see a small shooter ,

and a really nice 130"ish 9 point across the street in a small 4 acre patch of woods that i am trying to get permission for.


3 shooters up and moving in the daylight  cant be a bad thing


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

Scored my 2013 buck today in a wild hour of hunting. I saw a buck when I got off my quad and he slowly walked away. I decided to drive to the top of our power line and stalk with the wind in my face. I stalked to where I thought he was and when I got within 15 yards my target 10 pointer jumped up with 2 does. No shot. I proceeded to walk down the power line and up a steep hillside, 2 more doe jumped and I saw a dead doe with no apparent shot. I then snuck up the mountain and below me I was shocked to see this buck walking on a mission. I came to full draw and realized I did not have an arrow nocked. While still hooked to the release I grabbed an arrow and knocked it as it was walking away unaware of my presence. I did the ahh sound and it stopped at about 35 yards. He made it to the creek with a steep bank. Fortunately the Quad has a winch to pull it out.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got done doing an autopsy on my buck from this morning. I think it's safe to say he had a little bit more than he could hold of the g5 t3 to the lung!


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Shot this boy at noon today.not the big boy but he gave me a shot a could not pass up.thank you God.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice bucks guys congrats! 

I had 5 doe come under me still grouped tonight. at last light a little 6pt came in hot nose to the ground zig zagging around.

Doe city


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice deer guys. Congrats to all who got it done today.

I ended up seeing 4 deer today and all doe which is good because I hadn't seen any does in two weeks. Unfortunately tomorrow is supposed to be more windy than today. I hate to not go out because of the wind but the deer on this property just don't move in heavy wind. I've hunted it for years and wind = no sightings. 

Ah who am I kidding. I know I'll head out. I'm drawn to it like flies to a lightbulb.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> Ah who am I kidding. I know I'll head out. I'm drawn to it like flies to a lightbulb.


Sometimes I question my sanity too...


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Antihk7 said:


> Just got done doing an autopsy on my buck from this morning. I think it's safe to say he had a little bit more than he could hold of the g5 t3 to the lung!


Are the T3's even legal to hunt with anymore in our lovely state? Doesnt the game commish consider them barbed?


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

I hate to say what I saw.....2 doe, 1 button, passed a small 8pt, passed a 10pt 120", saw a local 130" 9pt (no shot, but wouldn't take him anyway). 

The wind isn't bothering them here, but almost blew me out of the tree..and I only hunt 16'. Started raining again, even spit snow for a minute. Can't hunt tomorrow, wife has heart surgery...give them a few days to kick in, then off to Ohio again.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well today was the day for me as well just half an hour in the stand today!!


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Hammer 1 said:


> Well today was the day for me as well just half an hour in the stand today!!


Great job, congrats.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

well sat from 1:30 till dark kinda new it was gonna be a waste of time today the way the wind was blowing but ya can't get one sitting in the house so I didn't see squat for deer just a couple turkeys roosted in a big hemlock also checked the cameras does still with fawns I think i'm going to hunt a different area the next two days and see if any does are ready cause they sure are not showing sign where i'm at now.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Just watched a 130" & 140" fighting in my back yard for 10 minutes...they were fired up...3 does standing and watching.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats guys! I got this buck Saturday evening. It was a 10 yard shot with my insanity but he ran into a ravine with straight up and down walls...a bugger to get out...


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

My week off got cut short. Tuesday afternoon in the stand my jaw started to ache, by the time I got home the pain was raging, no sleep that night. Wednesday went to the dentist and of course an abscess tooth. Go tomorrow to get it yanked. Just my luck.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

A lot of bucks seem to be hitting the dirt. Usuall this is the weekend our season ends. This week coming will be prime time to be in a tree


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats to the successful! I grunted in a small 6pt this evening, wind was wrong for my sit, but i had limited time and just wanted to be out. Off all next week!


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

Ryanp019 said:


> A lot of bucks seem to be hitting the dirt. Usuall this is the weekend our season ends. This week coming will be prime time to be in a tree


Whose season ends this week? PA is open Until next Saturday.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

PA_ENGR said:


> Whose season ends this week? PA is open Until next Saturday.


Yes I know. What I said was our season usually ended this weekend in the past.


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

Ryanp019 said:


> Yes I know. What I said was our season usually ended this weekend in the past.


Oh, I thought you meant the weekend past, was when our season ended last year before the season started...of course after the 2nd equinox moon phase :wink: What's Santa bringing you ? :tongue:


----------



## Buc5084 (Jul 1, 2013)

Going out all day tomorrow in Delaware County, saw a 150 class buck running on the road the other day at 2 in the afternoon. Can't wait!


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I took this buck Friday November 1st at 5:15. First time I've been able to hunt my usual spot all year due to moving and having a 14 month old son at home. This guy came in following a doe. Made a 38 yard shot on him(very comfortable at this distance.) Double lung and one blade sliced the top of the heart. He made in 75-80 yards on his death run and piled up. 145 lbs field dressed biggest bodied buck I've ever killed. Couldn't be happier. First time in my hunting career that I've taken a buck 2 years in row and both with my bow. All public land. Thanks for looking. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## mattz21 (Oct 24, 2011)

finally saw some rut activity today. Thinking the wind (20+ mph) slowed it a little in the evening. Will be out tomorrow for an all day sit. Have pretty high hopes, seems like about 10-15 degrees colder with half the wind.. 30 degrees at first light should really get the bucks chasing.. good luck to everyone tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## Antihk7 (Mar 15, 2011)

hartzell932 said:


> Are the T3's even legal to hunt with anymore in our lovely state? Doesnt the game commish consider them barbed?


Had game commission look at them before and considered they weren't barbed


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Your right that's why said buy a general license for small game turkey bear etc. then have to buy a seperate buck tag just like u would a doe tag. What's questionable about that? Or aren't u willing to spend more $$ to hunt a buck?


Yep. Pay extra for a buck tag and push to doe season back to what it used to be, 3 days. Ohhh wait they cant do that because then there will be TOO many deer in the woods. The deer will be "eating themselves out of their home". The PGC is a joke.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

hartzell932 said:


> Are the T3's even legal to hunt with anymore in our lovely state? Doesnt the game commish consider them barbed?


They changed that rule, barbed are legal now. Did it a few years back and I didn't even notice until someone on here pointed it out. The whole line about barbed heads being illegal is gone from the digest.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

Out last night sat my stool in a tree line one the corn field. Nothing until5 min after I'm out and at my truck I see one cruising b line or the tree line across the corn field. He went right where I had a small amount if estrus hanging put a spot light on him. Big rack 10. So upset don't know when ill get out again. Kinda bummed but hopefully hunting over does I can grunt one in


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

My buddy has a big buck down in 5B. Arrow in it was a follow up shot.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

Antihk7 said:


> Just got done doing an autopsy on my buck from this morning. I think it's safe to say he had a little bit more than he could hold of the g5 t3 to the lung!


i love this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Any western PA guys seeing much rut activity? Im seeing does with fawns 0 chasing. Odd...


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just got back from Potter county....It sucked to sum it up....Didnt see one buck chasing...doe groups all together...I did however blind rattle 3 bucks in...Seems like things are just heating up....One buck I rattled in was decent nontypical...Big bladed out main beam with 2 points and a nub of antler on the other side.....Pa needs to put something about a main beam outside there ears for the ARs....


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

One doe today so far. She was moving pretty fast thought for sure something was pushing but nothing came through.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Man was pumped for an all day sit in my#1 spot tomorrow but now I see we will have a wind from the south tomorrow, no good :thumbs_do Guess it's rime for a new plan :wink: Not the best wind for my #2 but it will work or maybe just try a fresh area .............Hmmmm...............decisions, decisions. Could still sneak into #1 this afternoon though as long as the wind holds coming from the west.


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice buck, hammer. I love those interesting racks.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

davydtune said:


> Man was pumped for an all day sit in my#1 spot tomorrow but now I see we will have a wind from the south tomorrow, no good :thumbs_do Guess it's rime for a new plan :wink: Not the best wind for my #2 but it will work or maybe just try a fresh area .............Hmmmm...............decisions, decisions. Could still sneak into #1 this afternoon though as long as the wind holds coming from the west.


I killed my two biggest bucks with very questionable winds for the stand I was sitting. I was on the edge of the wind direction across the trail. And the biggest buck actually walked trough my wind and I shot him 10 yards past downwind. I rattled and buck roared him in and as always he circled downwind. I know it is sacrilege but I sometimes don't pay attention to wind in the chase and rut to get in a great position. Good luck!

Man some nice bucks hit the dirt since I was on here yesterday. Congrats to all!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> My Son shot a nice 19" 4.5yo+ 6pt this morning. Came in to his estrous at 19yds with a 50 yard recovery. I saw 5 bucks including the big guy I saw while moving a stand on Sunday. he was dead down wind and went the other way.
> I shot a large doe tonight that came in with her twins. She caught me move and was fixated on me for nearly a half hour before I was able to take a shot. 21yds and a short recovery. Used a Rage Hypodermic, little blood initially then a blood bath. Huge entry hole.


Got any pics? I love me some big six pointers


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

saw 3 little bucks cruising last night after the storm passed here in 1B. Woke up this morning to 3" of snow on the ground. too bad I had to work or I would have been out. Calling for rain the rest of the day.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Bgargasz said:


> Any western PA guys seeing much rut activity? Im seeing does with fawns 0 chasing. Odd...


 i am seeing small bucks 4-5 a day trolling and harassing doe no mounting going on beginning to think that's all i have around here? -big ones- still hiding saw 6 point and 4 and spike this morning man it was cold! came in to get heated up a bit and then back out last year and this year has been weird for me ? not seeing big deer as i usually do ?


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

bigbuck28 said:


> Just got back from Potter county....It sucked to sum it up....Didnt see one buck chasing...doe groups all together...I did however blind rattle 3 bucks in...Seems like things are just heating up....One buck I rattled in was decent nontypical...Big bladed out main beam with 2 points and a nub of antler on the other side.....Pa needs to put something about a main beam outside there ears for the ARs....


Potter county is tough hunting! i used to walk to top of mountains to hunt bear when i was younger 1 -1/2 hours for me to walk to top !


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice bucks everyone! Congrats
I'm hunting 1A. Have seen 12 or so doe since Tuesday and one half rack fork horn. Driving me crazy! Keep passing on these deer waiting for the trailing buck that never shows. Disappointing rut activity to say the least. Always had good action the first week of November... Wonder if I took my vacation a week early this year.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1801104



Matt Musto said:


> Got any pics? I love me some big six pointers


He hasn't cut his hair since nearly losing his leg in an industrial accident 2yrs ago. He is doing the Locks of Love thing for cancer.


----------



## PABowhunter2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Man that's a heck of 6! Congrats to him on the buck and also for supporting Locks for Love. I lost my dad to cancer 17 years ago.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

That is an awesome 6!


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very nice big six congrats


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Great six! Unfortunately I wouldn't be able to shoot him in 1B


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 1801104
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't cut his hair since nearly losing his leg in an industrial accident 2yrs ago. He is doing the Locks of Love thing for cancer.




i did the same thing a few years back,22" of hair if i remember correctly. good man


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

6bloodychunks said:


> i did the same thing a few years back,22" of hair if i remember correctly. good man


Thanks, he's my hero!


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thoughts on next weeks hunting......Will it be the season best week of hunting?


----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

tdj8686 said:


> Thoughts on next weeks hunting......Will it be the season best week of hunting?


I think so. Things are really starting to ramp up quickly here since that cold front yesterday.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Very disappointed with this mornings hunt. I love November 8th. Saw one 16" 8 point pushing some doe around. Just not what I'm after. Very few big buck sightings this year.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

I hear ya...I only saw one yearling doe...as I was walking out. Been in stand since 1:00 this afternoon and had a spike and doe...wind is killing it....




Viper69 said:


> Very disappointed with this mornings hunt. I love November 8th. Saw one 16" 8 point pushing some doe around. Just not what I'm after. Very few big buck sightings this year.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a doe tag left so I'm getting into the woods tomorrow morning to watch the show! Not going to shoot until my buddy fills his tag!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

this is the buck i saw across the street from my apt yesterday at about 1pm.


then just a little while ago today (around 3pm) i watched him chase a doe around for a half hour.......180yds away from my window LOL


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw a 4 point chasing a doe at 4:45pm. He saw me and we stood watching each other for 5 minutes. I'm hoping tomorrow morning will be better with the wind having died down and a daybreak temperature of 32 degrees. Sitting in the stand today 20+ feet up in 23 MPH wind isn't fun.


----------



## Carcher196 (Sep 7, 2012)

I wanna cry. Missed a 10 pt at 30 yds hit a stick . He ran 10 yds stopped looked around for a while. I used a doe bleat he looked back then walked away. Do you think I spooked him away and how long till I can go back there


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Carcher196 said:


> I wanna cry. Missed a 10 pt at 30 yds hit a stick . He ran 10 yds stopped looked around for a while. I used a doe bleat he looked back then walked away. Do you think I spooked him away and how long till I can go back there


Asap. He either left the area or he didn't. You have nothing to lose and you know he is using the area


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be on stand all day tomorrow. Haven't hunted the property in over a week. Last week only saw a spike. The standing corn is killing me. Hope the bucks will be out of it looking for does tomorrow.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

while stalking in the snow this morning I caught 2 young ones reworking there scrapes and a doe bedded in the pines.went to a different area in the afternoon helped a buddy hang a stand we saw 4 doe and two bucks one was a big 6 with some nice mass other was a little 4 point.still no sign of the rut getting ready to fully ramp up yet.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so bummed tonight. I had a chance at the biggest whitetail I've ever seen in person and rushed the shot. I shot right over his back. I hope I get another chance at him tomorrow. Sick to my stomach I missed


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

tyepsu said:


> I am so bummed tonight. I had a chance at the biggest whitetail I've ever seen in person and rushed the shot. I shot right over his back. I hope I get another chance at him tomorrow. Sick to my stomach I missed


Man that's rough..happens to us all. I was chasing a 130 class buck a few years ago. Seen him 3 nights in a row chasing a doe and grunting like crazy. Finally got a shot the fourth night, rushed and hit a branch. Arrow hit a foot in front of him. Never seen him again. Best thing to do is get back out there and see if he shows up again. Good luck to you!


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sat all day today saw a total of 5. One doe in the morning that was in a hurry but nothing trailing her, another doe around noon being followed by a decent 8, a 4 that walked right under my tree around 230 and a 6 that was about 30 yards at 4. Other than the 8 following around the one doe the other bucks didn't seem in a hurry to get anywhere. I haven't seen much signs of rut in my area. Took the 4 pt 30min. To go 100 yards just browsing on left over acorns and leaves.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Give it :devil:boys. Nice and chilly this morning 29 here in Bucks Co. Heading to work….


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

So fricken hot :angry: Went into my #1 stand yesterday afternoon to find some lowlife POS stole my stand and sticks! On private property that I've hunted since I was a kid. Have had stands in this general area for the past 20 seasons, have shot damn near a dozen bucks there. I just want to scream. I'm still pissed this morning! been staying out all season just to find this. Stupid fool did leave the lifeline though :doh: I'm a firm believer in reap what you sow and you'll get it back 10 fold. I hope my cheap $80 setup is worth the bad juju coming their way! I mean man from my #1 spot :doh: I just want to rip someones head off, I'm still steaming, fricken dirt bags :angry:


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

tyepsu said:


> I am so bummed tonight. I had a chance at the biggest whitetail I've ever seen in person and rushed the shot. I shot right over his back. I hope I get another chance at him tomorrow. Sick to my stomach I missed


It happens to everyone. Get back out yhete, hopefully he's still in the area. Last year I shot behind a real nice 8 one evening and went back in the am, and when I pulled into my neighbors driveway He was standing right next to the garage, almost like he was taunting me, then he took off and didn't come back, but I was surprised he hung around so long


----------



## twnorton (Aug 11, 2012)

Passed on a big momma at 10 yds already this morning. Hoping big daddy shows his face


----------



## NEDYARB (Apr 19, 2013)

I am guessing alot of bucks will hit the ground today.Primetime and perfect weather.Good luck to everyone out there today.


----------



## kyle31490 (Jan 7, 2007)

Live in stand in 2f

Cold.

That is all.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sat all day yesterday but saw only a few does. The wind was just awful. So far this morning I've seen three bucks...all dinks.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> I am so bummed tonight. I had a chance at the biggest whitetail I've ever seen in person and rushed the shot. I shot right over his back. I hope I get another chance at him tomorrow. Sick to my stomach I missed


been their sorry and good luck:thumbs_up


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

On the DE/PA line this AM...

I haven't see a deer since mid October. Suddenly this morning all hell broke loose. Two does at 6:45 showed up. 10 minutes later I hear crashing. A six pt is dogging their trail. Zig zagged for 15mins. Another six pt comes and investigates. 

7:30 I see a doe come out and movement behind her. A gorgeous chocolate rack ten pt has her locked down. A four pt comes to sniff and the ten bristled up and snort wheezed. Never heard that before in my 19yrs of hunting! Doe went the wrong way leading the ten pt away. 

Just Passed a chip shot on a young eight pt just cruising along. 

I saw more deer just now in this two hr span than I've seen all season. Crazy.


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ned 250 what unit you in? I'm in1B. Things are happening today. Don't know how long I'll last. Hokey game with kids this evening. Lol

Dan.


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just had a great 8pt wind me. Dam swirling wind.


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Had same thing happen to me yesterday. Wasn't huge, but still a shooter. I feel for you brotha! Really made me mad.

Dan.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Deer all over where I'm at in 4b. Have Harley seen any deer all year due to standing corn. It's like someone opened the flood gates. Have seen 2 6 points a 4 point spike and 5 doe. The one 6 point and 4 point locked horns for a few seconds


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

All I'm seeing are does in 1A. Not a buck in sight. What is going on here?


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Boy this 20-mph wind is really rocking in1B... DANG IT!


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Exciting morning so far. Saw my first deer of the season on the way to the stand. Kicked it out about 6:20 but couldn't tell what it was. At 7:15 had a doe come in and bed down before I got a chance to range any trees. Looked to be about 40 yards. She got up to stretch about 8:30 and laid back down. At 9:15 she got up and headed to my 25 yard shooting lane. I spent 20 minutes watching her with my freezing bow in my hand and release clipped on. One more step and that baby would have been mine, but took a different route and never presented a shot. After she was gone I ranged the tree in her bed at 32 yards. If I had known the distance I would have popped her right then when she stood up to stretch. Guess that's why they call it hunting and not killing


----------



## captaincammo (Nov 1, 2010)

First sign of rut in 5C for me! Was in stand at 5:35, 6:10 shooting time. By 8:00 on a super calm morning only seeing a cat so far thinking to myself i should of at seen a doe by now and one jumps out of thicket stopped then crossed behind me as i watched her go in hedgerow i heard a crack turned and either a nice 6 or 8 didn't have time to see brow tines and off he goes trailing doe ,nose to the ground and off they go and 15 seconds later a forkhorn comes out at same spot goes under stand and gets on same trail nose to the ground. Be back at 2:30 !


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Woods are rocking here in 5B. Wife is on stand and seeing some good movement. Passed a nice 8 that is only a 4 due to being a halfrack. She has seen over 10 does and 3 bucks. 5mph west wind and cold. Man what a day to enjoy the woods!

I'm at home babysitting and cleaning up leaves.


----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

Ive seen at least 6 and possibly as many as 9 bucks. All small. 6 or 7 doe. Little guys are really cruising. I hate to leave but these winds are really starting to swirl. Not good.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Disappointing morning for me in 5C. Great conditions this morning with a light breeze, 32 degrees, and sitting a spot I haven't touched all season. Nothing moved at all. It took my buddy walking the thicket to push a 3 point out. That was it.


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm in 3D, had a 4 point go cruising by just after 7am, around 7:30 a beautiful 8 came in along the ridge I was on, he needed to take 3 more steps and he was toast but instead he dropped down into the basin and continued on, then I missed a gobbler at 9:30. Was just getting ready to pack it in around 10:30 and I caught another 8 point filing out of a field above me and not 10 minutes later another decent buck (couldn't count points) came down the same way. Very fun morning, I switched to my favorite afternoon stand and I'm hoping the excitement continues tonight.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I had does all over the place this morning and saw 2 spikes. One of the spikes pushed a group of does out of bed and into range. I shot her at 8:22 AM. Hunting in 4B.


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Perry! Nice job brotha!! Congrats.

Dan.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Its time boys. was only in the woods for about two hours. Had a spike run a doe past me at 100 yds. did some tending grunts and the doe came back which is unusual. The spike had her locked up wouldn't let her out of his site. He layed down about 70 yds away while she browsed. Then out of the blue he jumped up and ran her 5 yds away under my stand. Then he laid down again about 25 yds out. Then they headed down the trail about 50 yds behind me. I kept hitting the tending grunt mixed with some estrous bleats next thing I know two doe come from my left. the spike leaves the doe and chases one of the other ones. I kept constant with the calls, one of the new does sniffed the original doe. Then they left down over the hill into the laurel.
So I kept every 10-15 min hitting some grunts. I look back and here comes another buck right where the does came from. It was a seven pt. coming right down the trail. Thanks to the first doe leaving some scent along with some grunts he half circled back and stepped into a small clearing. got a good double lung 25 yd shot. kinda sad my season ended, but I think most any buck is a trophy when you put in so much time and effort and it all comes together. Thank you lord! I AM TAGGED OUT for the first time ever in bow season.


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats! That's the way to do it!!

Dan


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Perry smile says it all bro!! Congrats to you


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

bowhunterd68 said:


> Ned 250 what unit you in? I'm in1B. Things are happening today. Don't know how long I'll last. Hokey game with kids this evening. Lol
> 
> Dan.


I'm in DE but on the PA line. About 2mi south of 5C. 

On my way back to my stand after lunch I saw a doe run in front of my truck and tried to jump over a Prius!! It hit the windshield and went airborne over the car. Hit the grass and rolled twice. I thought of have to stop to put it down but it popped right up and ran back across the road like nothing happened. INSANE!!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

bowhunterd68 said:


> Perry! Nice job brotha!! Congrats.
> 
> Dan.


Thank you!



rswope2004 said:


> Its time boys. was only in the woods for about two hours. Had a spike run a doe past me at 100 yds. did some tending grunts and the doe came back which is unusual. The spike had her locked up wouldn't let her out of his site. He layed down about 70 yds away while she browsed. Then out of the blue he jumped up and ran her 5 yds away under my stand. Then he laid down again about 25 yds out. Then they headed down the trail about 50 yds behind me. I kept hitting the tending grunt mixed with some estrous bleats next thing I know two doe come from my left. the spike leaves the doe and chases one of the other ones. I kept constant with the calls, one of the new does sniffed the original doe. Then they left down over the hill into the laurel.
> So I kept every 10-15 min hitting some grunts. I look back and here comes another buck right where the does came from. It was a seven pt. coming right down the trail. Thanks to the first doe leaving some scent along with some grunts he half circled back and stepped into a small clearing. got a good double lung 25 yd shot. kinda sad my season ended, but I think most any buck is a trophy when you put in so much time and effort and it all comes together. Thank you lord! I AM TAGGED OUT for the first time ever in bow season.


Congrats on tagging out! I did that back in 2003 and didn't know what to go with myself when rifle season came around.



jacobh said:


> Perry smile says it all bro!! Congrats to you


Thank you!


----------



## bowhunterd68 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ned250 said:


> I'm in DE but on the PA line. About 2mi south of 5C.
> 
> On my way back to my stand after lunch I saw a doe run in front of my truck and tried to jump over a Prius!! It hit the windshield and went airborne over the car. Hit the grass and rolled twice. I thought of have to stop to put it down but it popped right up and ran back across the road like nothing happened. INSANE!!


Holy cow!! That's some action. Lol.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I pulled my card and I have a pic of my buck a couple of minutes before I shot him. The time is wrong as I did not reset it for daylight savings. Next photo is the kill shot! Pretty cool


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hammer 1 said:


> I pulled my card and I have a pic of my buck a couple of minutes before I shot him. The time is wrong as I did not reset it for daylight savings. Next photo is the kill shot! Pretty cool


That's pretty sweet


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Very sweet!


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE (Oct 20, 2010)

That is awesome Hammer... about 8 pages back i have a trail cam pic of the buck i shot. When he looked into the camera is when i was able to pull back but your pic is incredible. I don't think i've seen that before.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Great pictures


----------



## kbob (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats on all the deer very exciting.

Spent 15 hrs in trees the last 3 days and saw 3 deer - 1 doe, 1 buck (about 200 yds away) and 1 unknown right at dusk on Fri.

Not much going on.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone seeing anything in this wind?! The squirrels won't even come out in this in 2c


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Shot this 8pt this morning at 7:50 in 1B


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

My largest killed on 11-5 at 4:10. The hunt lasted only ten minutes.


----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## MWoody (Dec 31, 2004)

Very nice buck LXhuntin


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks like it was a great day for many. Congrats to all the successful hunters.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats to the successful hunters.

I spent all day in the woods and didn't see one single deer.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

spent all day in the woods in 2h and didn't see squat.


----------



## archerboy16 (Aug 9, 2012)

Went out tonight, got to my spot about 3:45, and put out some estrus urine, gave a couple bleats and a grunt, and the crashing started. A large 5 pt worked its way behind be and worked in to about 2 yards from me on the ground. I tried to draw my bow, but when moved he went back to about 10 yards, but the golden rod was too high and all i could see was his neck. He quickly worked out of range. 20 minutes later, the I gave a couple more bleats, and heard some grunting, and then a spike worked into less than 10 yards. I was hunting on the ground, and this was probably the coolest hunt i have ever had. I probably be out all day Monday waiting for another buck to come walking by, hopefully I'll be ready for it and be able to make the shot.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

4 does and a legal but small 6pt, 3 on tops no brows. Could have shot the one doe and she was decent size be she was alone so I was hoping for a follower. Could have shot the 6 as well. All from the ground


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wind shut them down here this afternoon. Amazing how things can be so full bore or dead quiet in the same day.

Congrats on the great bucks today! Those trail cam pics are nuts.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm hunting 1b Crawford county.
Busy week,about 60 hours in the stand, I saw about 15 buck this week.
I drew on one but he was facing straight away and wouldn't turn...no shot.
My sightings are way down the last few days.
Congrats to those who scored and good luck to those still trying.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone hunt 4d today?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

my buddy got a 150ish 14 pointer today 71/2 years old.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

this was my season. first doe was the first day. Second one was 10/28 and the 7 point today at 8:30 this morn. So thankful for a good season. Sad to be done. Hoping to call in a buck for my cousin this week.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Sigh. 32 degrees. Perfectly still cold, crisp November morning. And here I sit looking at the computer. Awesome. Great job with the blue laws Pennsylvania.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

nicko said:


> Disappointing morning for me in 5C. Great conditions this morning with a light breeze, 32 degrees, and sitting a spot I haven't touched all season. Nothing moved at all. It took my buddy walking the thicket to push a 3 point out. That was it.


Same here. Also 5C. Nada yesterday.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Hammer 1 said:


> I pulled my card and I have a pic of my buck a couple of minutes before I shot him. The time is wrong as I did not reset it for daylight savings. Next photo is the kill shot! Pretty cool


This is AWESOME! Nice shot too.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Gonna get windy today. Hopefully it dies down for monday


----------



## ackr13 (Nov 16, 2009)

Up close and nosey.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> Sigh. 32 degrees. Perfectly still cold, crisp November morning. And here I sit looking at the computer. Awesome. Great job with the blue laws Pennsylvania.


It's to ensure you have time to go to the state store and buy booze.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> Same here. Also 5C. Nada yesterday.


I see you're in Reading. I hunt Mt. Penn. Whereabouts in 5C were you hunting?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> Sigh. 32 degrees. Perfectly still cold, crisp November morning. And here I sit looking at the computer. Awesome. Great job with the blue laws Pennsylvania.


I'm with you. I hunt Ohio but had to stay home today (birthday crap). I will be in Ohio next weekend and may not even hunt the last day in Pa and just hunt all weekend there.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Squirrel said:


> I'm with you. I hunt Ohio but had to stay home today (birthday crap). I will be in Ohio next weekend and may not even hunt the last day in Pa and just hunt all weekend there.


You'd rather hunt Ohio than PA? GASP!!!!


----------



## 09bowtech09 (Jul 22, 2012)

Alright guys I'm finally in the right spot!! I had a small 8 point come underneath me earlier in the week. I couldn't get a clean shot but he never knew I was there so i'm okay with it. Yesterday about 10:00 I just happened to stand up in my climber to stretch my knees a little bit. I caught some movement to my right about 70 yards away. I spotted a huge 12 point that i caught on camera earlier this year. He walked up as if he didn't care who was around. He laid down as soon as I spotted him so he remained at 70 yards. He kept looking into an area where the doe bed down during the day. It is about 100 yards from my location and i knew there was a doe in there but could not see her. I had some scents out and the wind was blowing in his direction so I knew he could smell it. It didn't phase him at all. I grunted and he looked over for a few seconds and turned back to the doe. He didn't even get up. I was looking at him in the bino's the whole time and I couldn't help but be so impressed at his size especially in this area. I am hunting big timber mountain terrain so that itself is a miracle for me. I grunted a few more times with no luck. I waited a few minutes and gave him a snort wheeze. He stood up and looked as if he were going to start walking toward me. He put his head down and took a few steps toward me. He stopped, looked back toward the doe and I did it again. He looked back toward me for a few minutes and laid back down and kept his eyes on the doe. I didn't know what else to do so I began rattling. He jumped up again and came closer. He kept his eyes in my direction for what seemed like forever. At this point he couldn't see me. I was pretty much free to move about as needed. I picked up the range finder and ranged him again. He was within 50 yards but I didn't have a shot. The doe must have moved a little because he turned around and quickly walked back to where he was standing originally. I ranged him again and he was standing at 69.4 yards. Long story short, I began rattling again and the doe showed herself, walked straight towards him then took off. He was right behind her not to be seen the rest of the day. I watched him for about 30 minutes. They are definitely chasing in my area now. I actually moved my stand before the afternoon hunt a little closer to where he was standing. I think I've pinpointed a good tree and can see a lot more. I can overlook the bedding area, big timber and all of the trails going in and out of the laurel. Hopefully next week I'll be able to get out every night after work. Here is a picture of him before season about 250 yards away from where I spotted him.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

be careful 09. don't get too close that bedding area. rut or not those big boys have a 6th sense. find his trail and scrapes doctor them up and wait for him to come to you. Good luck.


----------



## 09bowtech09 (Jul 22, 2012)

rswope2004 said:


> be careful 09. don't get too close that bedding area. rut or not those big boys have a 6th sense. find his trail and scrapes doctor them up and wait for him to come to you. Good luck.


Good advice! I'm not too close, still about 80 yards away but I can see it much better


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

nicko said:


> I see you're in Reading. I hunt Mt. Penn. Whereabouts in 5C were you hunting?


As you know, 5C hunting spots are at a premium. I hunt on a buddies land near West Chester. It is 8 or so acres and there about 4 or 5 of us that hunt it. Fortunately not all at the same time.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

I dont know about you guys, but I have absolutely had enough of this wind. It has really messed up the later part of my season. I am off of work the next 3 days and as I continue to monitor the forecast, the wind speeds continue to climb. It is very frustrating. I would much rather hunt in a light rain than hunt in the wind.


----------



## dspell20 (Nov 23, 2004)

Deer are chaining and cruising in 2B. Is say 14 different buck including 4 shooters. It's goons be a good week


----------



## Aspade17 (Sep 10, 2013)

Shot this bug guy yesterday on our family property in 4A, he was all by himself not chasing at all. Shot him with a QAD Exodus at 18 yds with my Bowtech Experience. Quartering away hit the liver, heart, and both lungs, Also punched through 3 ribs. I had pictures of him back in September but hadnt seen him since. Turned out to be a heck of a birthday weekend


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

nicko said:


> I see you're in Reading. I hunt Mt. Penn. Whereabouts in 5C were you hunting?


I hunt right in morgantown and ive hardly seen any deer this year but there is still corn standing everywhere around me. Anybody have any idea why theres so much standing corn this late in the season? Ive been hunting the same spot for about 8 years and the latest it ever stood before this year was the 3rd week of october.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

hartzell932 said:


> I hunt right in morgantown and ive hardly seen any deer this year but there is still corn standing everywhere around me. Anybody have any idea why theres so much standing corn this late in the season? Ive been hunting the same spot for about 8 years and the latest it ever stood before this year was the 3rd week of october.


They took the remaining corn down today around me.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

hartzell932 said:


> I hunt right in morgantown and ive hardly seen any deer this year but there is still corn standing everywhere around me. Anybody have any idea why theres so much standing corn this late in the season? Ive been hunting the same spot for about 8 years and the latest it ever stood before this year was the 3rd week of october.


Ask a local farmer and he said not dry enough. They have to pay in order to get the remaining moisture out of the corn.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats Aspade17,good buck.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

That is right Pistolero. Also if it has moisture it will mold and rot making it no good. There is corn around my area as well and the farmers say that if these winds continue with no precip. it will be dry within days but we don't have that lol.


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pistolero17 said:


> Ask a local farmer and he said not dry enough. They have to pay in order to get the remaining moisture out of the corn.


Rather then that I was under the impression it's because the cost is down so low right now it doesn't pay for them to harvest it. Thanks to the rush for ethanol fuel, so much corn was harvested there's such a surplus it's not worth anything now


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wind looks bad for the next three days. Right now its whipping like crazy. I don't see crap in high winds


----------



## OctoberAssassin (Sep 3, 2013)

hunted in western Pa thur-sat lots of cruising bucks don't seem to be chasing much yet a few good ones on their feet mid morning


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

Got this guy sat morning. Link to video of hunt. 

http://youtu.be/Ce-D714jbnU


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Off all week! Looking forward to tomorrow in the stand with my new Faktor!!


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw a nice 8 pt this morning in my yard and then just watched a different 8 make a scrape in my neighbors yard. Both in Pittsburgh.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Me too!!! Good luck




Mathias said:


> Off all week! Looking forward to tomorrow in the stand with my new Faktor!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm heading out for the day after getting our son off to school. Hope the wind doesn't get too bad again.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Shot an 8 a little while ago. Gonna give him some time as there wasn't a lot of blood. Actuon is really heatung up. Had a forky cruise by about 630 then the buck I shot showed around 7. On my walk out across the street I see the big 9 running 3 or 4 does. Great morning to be in stand. Conditions are great.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Good luck finding him Colin. did the shot look good?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Saw 8 bucks this morning the biggest a 14" handsome 8pt that will be a stud in a couple more years. Chasing the does a bit. No big guys….yet. A lot of activity in a short time period and then dead again. Coffee, eggs. shoot a little and back out around noon. Congrats to the fortunate, good luck to the rest of us.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck to you guys I'm stuck in house with kids today no school.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Well it's getting down to the nitty gritty. Good luck everyone finishing out the season! I'm gonna try to get out as much as I can this week but the weather and wind we're supposed to get up here for the next couple days isn't going to help. Then dad and I leave for camp in Tionesta Friday night to spend the whole next week chasing bears with the bows plus I plan on running a little trap line why we are there as well. So it's looking like maybe Wed and Thurs for me up here and Sat down there. I'm just hopping my crappy season means I'll put a bear down next week :jam:


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Looking for some opinions here: I'm in the Pittsburgh area and have two more days to take off this week + hunting Saturday. I was originally taking tomorrow (Tuesday) and Friday. Thinking about skipping tomorrow and taking Thursday instead with this damn wind predicted for tomorrow. Although, hunting after this storm front passing through tonight does sound enticing. Help!!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

well, after the crappy season i was having, Saturday was like a dream! deer were moving all day, i saw 13 doe, 6 bucks and a nice 300 lb. or so bear. i missed one of those bucks, which was a really nice 9 pointer on a tough shot, but i was just glad i got to see him, because i didn't see a shooter yet up until that point. all the deer, even the doe's were walking around like zombies, the bucks were in slow cruising mode. i wish i can get out this week, but i have no more time to take off from work, so Saturday is my last day. 

good luck everyone!!


----------



## Speed 1B (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure hope these next few days pick up for me. I haven't missed a day in 2 weeks and have only seen one buck in the 120s. I let him go looking for some of the bigger deer that I know are in the area but no go so far. Losing all hope LOL.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

The bucks are on their feet today. Not much chasing here but they are really cruising looking for the ladies. Put an arrow through this guy at 9:45 this morning in 1A.


----------



## Hammer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have one doe tag left and I'm using to just be in the woods. I'm putting my buddy in my stand in the hopes that he will drop Tiny!! I'm so excited for him. Hope he does it!!!


----------



## tom071984 (Feb 18, 2011)

The scrapes that were fresh last week don't look like they have been touched in a couple days in 2D.


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

Off the rest of the week, saw a HUGE buck chasing does Saturday evening hunting from my treestand. Just before dark. Goin in after him for sure


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

WPAtrapper said:


> The bucks are on their feet today. Not much chasing here but they are really cruising looking for the ladies. Put an arrow through this guy at 9:45 this morning in 1A.


Nice buck. Congrats 

Hope I can seal the deal this week. We are running out of time


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> Good luck finding him Colin. did the shot look good?


I hit a little back Matt. He was quartering towards me a bit so that and the fact there wasn't a lot of blood made me think it was best to back out. Turned out I got one lung and liver. He bedded down about 60 yards from the shot and died. Not a huge buck but representative. He broke off his right G3. He would've been a 10 next year.


----------



## BigPaGuy (Sep 12, 2004)

Hunted all day in 1A and never saw a deer. Wind started at about 9:30 and never let up for more than a minute or two. Today looks like it would have been great, and here I sit in the office


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Pure crap outside right now up here by the lake


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Shot this 10pt in 2c this past saturday.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice buck congrats.love that predator camp.!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you guys think 10 to 15 mph wind is to much.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

No hunt


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Do you guys think 10 to 15 mph wind is to much.


No. It won't stop the bucks from cruising.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I shot a buck on the 19th but I am trying to get my dad one.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

mathews xt 600 said:


> Do you guys think 10 to 15 mph wind is to much.


My brother was worried about that last Friday but we went and saw plenty of deer moving. Right place right time is all it takes.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Another bust today in 5C. No movement and only kicked some out of the thick stuff while relocating. 

Starting to get burnout with going out and seeing one deer or no deer. I might stay out of the woods until Saturday. Early morning hunts are best for me. And after the leaves drop on the land I hunt, movement really shuts down.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Horrible afternoon hunt that was ruined by anti's. 
I hunted here in suburbia, today in area of large parcels approx 10 acres each. A lot of woodlots, thickets, over grown areas between the homes. A few in the 'neighborhood' are deer lovers. They feed them, name them and despise hunters. Thursday late afternoon I arrived at the property to hunt. I was aware of a vehicle behind me that turned into one of the other driveways, no big deal. About 15 minutes later someone from that direction was walking around with an air horn, eh probably just coincidence. The property just to the east of the one I'm on is a 10ac flag lot with a 50' right of way. The deer come off the high ground bedding area, not theirs (very thick growth) like clockwork late in the day. Cross over this driveway and onto the property I hunt. Today at 4:30 the wife positioned herself on the driveway with her rottweiler on a lead, eventually he broke free and ran off evidently chasing deer. I mentioned this to the home owner at the end of my hunt. She said one of the neighbors was going door to door looking for support to do something about these hunter's, "they're shooting at everything". My friend asked her how she was hearing all these shots as it's archery season?? She told me to park behind their detached garage so the idiots won't see me. Why do I hate people again?


----------



## 09bowtech09 (Jul 22, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Horrible afternoon hunt that was ruined by anti's.
> I hunted here in suburbia, today in area of large parcels approx 10 acres each. A lot of woodlots, thickets, over grown areas between the homes. A few in the 'neighborhood' are deer lovers. They feed them, name them and despise hunters. Thursday late afternoon I arrived at the property to hunt. I was aware of a vehicle behind me that turned into one of the other driveways, no big deal. About 15 minutes later someone from that direction was walking around with an air horn, eh probably just coincidence. The property just to the east of the one I'm on is a 10ac flag lot with a 50' right of way. The deer come off the high ground bedding area, not theirs (very thick growth) like clockwork late in the day. Cross over this driveway and onto the property I hunt. Today at 4:30 the wife positioned herself on the driveway with her rottweiler on a lead, eventually he broke free and ran off evidently chasing deer. I mentioned this to the home owner at the end of my hunt. She said one of the neighbors was going door to door looking for support to do something about these hunter's, "they're shooting at everything". My friend asked her how she was hearing all these shots as it's archery season?? She told me to park behind their detached garage so the idiots won't see me. Why do I hate people again?


*******s


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

They are fools wild animals are not Disney characters. they are no Bambi's


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

pabuck said:


> Shot this 10pt in 2c this past saturday.


Congrats.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Feeding wildlife is the worst thing you can do.


----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

hunted all day saw 15-20 doe...2 6pt's and a half rack spike. i have no idea where the 2.5 year and older bucks are at. seeing plenty of everything else


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Seeing lots of doe. No chasing or any type of rutting activity... Up in 1A


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Chasing is very slow in my area of 4e except at night


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing in 5c


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mathias said:


> Horrible afternoon hunt that was ruined by anti's.
> I hunted here in suburbia, today in area of large parcels approx 10 acres each. A lot of woodlots, thickets, over grown areas between the homes. A few in the 'neighborhood' are deer lovers. They feed them, name them and despise hunters. Thursday late afternoon I arrived at the property to hunt. I was aware of a vehicle behind me that turned into one of the other driveways, no big deal. About 15 minutes later someone from that direction was walking around with an air horn, eh probably just coincidence. The property just to the east of the one I'm on is a 10ac flag lot with a 50' right of way. The deer come off the high ground bedding area, not theirs (very thick growth) like clockwork late in the day. Cross over this driveway and onto the property I hunt. Today at 4:30 the wife positioned herself on the driveway with her rottweiler on a lead, eventually he broke free and ran off evidently chasing deer. I mentioned this to the home owner at the end of my hunt. She said one of the neighbors was going door to door looking for support to do something about these hunter's, "they're shooting at everything". My friend asked her how she was hearing all these shots as it's archery season?? She told me to park behind their detached garage so the idiots won't see me. Why do I hate people again?


Some people are idiots.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Horrible afternoon hunt that was ruined by anti's.
> I hunted here in suburbia, today in area of large parcels approx 10 acres each. A lot of woodlots, thickets, over grown areas between the homes. A few in the 'neighborhood' are deer lovers. They feed them, name them and despise hunters. Thursday late afternoon I arrived at the property to hunt. I was aware of a vehicle behind me that turned into one of the other driveways, no big deal. About 15 minutes later someone from that direction was walking around with an air horn, eh probably just coincidence. The property just to the east of the one I'm on is a 10ac flag lot with a 50' right of way. The deer come off the high ground bedding area, not theirs (very thick growth) like clockwork late in the day. Cross over this driveway and onto the property I hunt. Today at 4:30 the wife positioned herself on the driveway with her rottweiler on a lead, eventually he broke free and ran off evidently chasing deer. I mentioned this to the home owner at the end of my hunt. She said one of the neighbors was going door to door looking for support to do something about these hunter's, "they're shooting at everything". My friend asked her how she was hearing all these shots as it's archery season?? She told me to park behind their detached garage so the idiots won't see me. Why do I hate people again?


Dog chasing deer? Hmm...not that I condone it, but it is legal. Maybe mention that to the dog owner who's trying to play gangsta. Frame it like you're given her a heads up and that you don't want to see her dog get hurt or worse...dead.


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Bgargasz said:


> Seeing lots of doe. No chasing or any type of rutting activity... Up in 1A


Same for me here in 1A. Not sure where all the action is...


----------



## buckis (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm seeing rutting activity almost daily it's just the little guys doing it...


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

buckis said:


> I'm seeing rutting activity almost daily it's just the little guys doing it...


same here! seeing deer- where are those big bucks. i have seen couple far away about dark and in morning that's it! stacking up to my worst year in long time i have been off 3 weeks and still no buck! frustrating for sure


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Got out after work from 3 to 5 in 1b, saw 1 small buck.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just want to thank the veterans. Without their dedication our freedom would be no more. We can enjoy the everyday freedom and sport of hunting due to them sacrificing their time in the field to protect us.


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Sat all day and saw nothing. Long day.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well said thank you all vets past and present


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Viper69 said:


> Chasing is very slow in my area of 4e except at night


I have seen ziltch during the day since that muzzleloader season here in 5-C. But the deer have been having a party every night around my place. They are running through the woods around the house all night long, just about every night for the last week. Looks like I wont get out again till Saturday. A doe will be on the menu considering it's the last day.

Gongrats to those that have filled tags, and good luck to those still trying.


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

Rattled at 6:55 this am and he came in behind me. I drew but never got a shot. He turned and went up behind me and when he was about 60 yards I grunted. He turned and looked but kept going. A few more grunts and a few minutes later he committed. At 25 yards he presented a slightly quartering to shot. I believe at the shot he turned into it. Hit him in the base of the neck and it went into the chest and took out the lungs. I saw the lighted nock bury in him and watched him run up the hill. Then I saw him tumble down the hill. What a great morning! He's an 8 pt. his brow is busted off but has a 1" tine coming out of the base. Scores 120" on the nose.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes - thank you all veterans!!! Snow showers in my part of 5c from 5-8am tomorrow. Good luck filling the tags this week.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

Saw some small buck rut type activity yesterday but nothing big, and overall pretty slow. I did hear a Buck grunting following a doe just before sunset, but never did see them. Light dusting of snow out there now and cold. I'm hoping the wind doesn't get too unbearable today. Good luck to all.


----------



## Bowgod02 (Sep 18, 2006)

Woke up to about 3" of snow this morning. Man I wish I was heading to stand right now!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Bowgod02 said:


> Woke up to about 3" of snow this morning. Man I wish I was heading to stand right now!


Don't tell me your are working? ;-)


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

fap1800 said:


> I hit a little back Matt. He was quartering towards me a bit so that and the fact there wasn't a lot of blood made me think it was best to back out. Turned out I got one lung and liver. He bedded down about 60 yards from the shot and died. Not a huge buck but representative. He broke off his right G3. He would've been a 10 next year.


Real nice Buck! Way to go. 

Congrats to all the successful hunters, some real studs going down.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I woke up to high winds!! So far this weeks not going so well lol




QUOTE=Bowgod02;1068638904]Woke up to about 3" of snow this morning. Man I wish I was heading to stand right now![/QUOTE]


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

boy they should be moving this a.m


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

At work this morning while there's a couple inches of snow on the ground but I will be out there this afternoon :jam:


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> boy they should be moving this a.m


Unfortunately stuck getting some stuff out at work this morning. Going to sit tomorrow morning in frigid cold hopefully that gets em frisky. My buddy had 8 doe under him in 5c this morning and not a buck to be seen. Pretty odd for this time of year.

I had a nice 8pt I called in from a corn field yesterday morning with grunt and estrus bleat combo. First shooter I had in range and I blew the shot! Absolutely sick about it. Shot under him and left a few blood drops and some white hair. Feel like a complete A-hole for messing up the shot! Need to get back out there to mentally recover!


----------



## Jacks&opie (Oct 11, 2013)

Snow in 3c this morning. I've seen 4 buck and 2 doe so far. Awesome morning


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Haven't seen anything this am. Weird...


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

woke up to 2+ inches of snow here in 2A.


was planning on getting out there as soon as my boy got on the bus,but there was a 2hr delay that i didnt know about.

so when 10 rolls around at least ive got all my stuff ready to go,
and wont have to run around like a maniac looking for stuff at the last minute........like usual LOL


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Nothing yet so far here in 2b. Figured with this snow there would be plenty of action. Saw about 4 groups of doe on my way to my spot, all mature doe with dawns. Man, is it pretty out here though. And the wind isn't too bad either. Its November 12th so I guess the only prudent thing to do is wait and see.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Woke up to a fresh 2 inches of snow here in 2A, which is a welcome sign that we rarely get in archery season. I only really have 2 stand locations for a N/NW wind, so I decided to go to where I shot my buck in 2010 and have gotten a number of nice bucks on camera over the last couple of years. I didn't even need to use my headlamp because the snow really makes it much easier to see in the dark. I was all settled in with my bow hung and ready to go by 6. At about 6:22 I hear what sounds like a deer walking to my left. I made the mistake of not grabbing my bow off the hanger right then. Suddenly the deer I heard appears on the trail that runs directly under my stand. I can tell he is a nice buck (at least 3 1/2 and at least 130). He proceeds down the trail and stops directly under my platform. He then takes two steps and is smelling the small tree next to me. He then put his head down, so I decide that is my opportunity to stand and grab my bow. As I stand he spooks and runs back 15 yards into some thick brush and then slowly walks away. I try to hit him with the grunt tube, but with no luck. I am not really sure what spooked him. If he caught my movement or if my stand made a small noise or maybe snow fell off my stand as I stood. 

30 minutes later I see a spike walk in front of me and then shortly after that I hear a buck grunting to my North. I look into the neighboring landowners field (can't hunt it) and see 4 deer walking my direction. 2 fawns lead the way followed by a mature doe and a button buck that is doing all the grunting. The doe and her 2 fawns are going to walk just out of distance, so I decide to hit them with a fawn bleat. As I do this the doe turns to come to investigate. As she gets behind a tree I drew my bow knowing all she needs to do is take 2 more steps and I am ready to release my arrow. She stops for about 30 seconds directly behind the tree. Then she takes 1 step back the direction she came. I see a small window to get my arrow through and as I release she turns and my arrow goes right behind her. She walks back toward the field with her 2 fawns following. For the next 20 minutes the button buck is grunting up a storm walking back and forth in front of me and eventually made his way to the field where the other deer had gone. 

At this point my backside, hands and feet are all freezing. I sat for another 30 minutes and got down to retrieve my arrow and swap out SD cards in my camera. I had that same button buck grunting on video along with a few doe. I am back home now drying out my clothing and then will head back out in a few hours. 

Reminder everyone hunting from a treestand, especially in this snow. Make sure to use your safety harness. I attached to my lifeline this morning going up and back down and sure glad I did. My steps were extremely slick.


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

both of my brothers scored there PA bucks earlier this fall ... the older one was on 10/19 (his first buck ever) and the younger one was on 10/28 (first buck with a bow)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice bucks hilltopper!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I couldn't make it out either had to wait to get kids on the bus and my youngest boy had a doctors appointment at 9:30 but starting tomorrow will be hitting it hard the rest of the week still need to get pictures off my phone of some studs taken here in elk county lately.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Great deer everyone!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

boy I thought with this week longer season this year we would be hitting the rut in full swing this year but unless something changes soon I don't think were gonna see the good action.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

A lot on here have been saying they're not seeing does me included! Anyone think this has to do with the lack of rut activity? I have not seen a mature doe since opening day of buck


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

3" snow deer was moving saw few small bucks and one shooter that i missed! stinks to hunt all season and mess it up ! guess that's why its called hunting . i was up in climber it was slick! from snow almost fell getting up for the shot and messed up my good shot at 10 yards . he bolted about 35 yards stopped looked back took the shot hit a limb clean miss thank goodness !


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have seem 13 deer so far today. One legal buck. Maybe decent, couldn't get a real good look. One spike and the rest does. Just had a group of 5 here at about 11:30. No shot opportunities and no boyfriends. It's a beautiful day when the wind isn't howling.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

This is my first year hunting and that was my first deer. I was told it's all down hill from here.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Great buck emaisch. Congrats!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> A lot on here have been saying they're not seeing does me included! Anyone think this has to do with the lack of rut activity? I have not seen a mature doe since opening day of buck


Doe sightings have been few and far between for me too Scott. I really don't understand why either. The acorn crop has been good this year so it isn't for lack of food.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

On public land too!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have hunted almost every Tuesday, Thursday , Friday and Saturday for the entire season. In my area all I have been seeing is 1.5 year old bucks. I do not even have a 2.5 to 3.5 on camera. Doe sightings have been a minimum for sure. This is one of the latest ruts I have seen. Since 2008 when it was slow like this. I went to Ohio from Oct 31st to Nov 4th and the weather was aweful. 30 plus mph winds and rain. Just has not been a good season as of yet. A handful of guys in my buck pool have harvested a few good bucks but very little movement, cruising, or chasing going on in my area of NW PA. Keep hunting fellas.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> Real nice Buck! Way to go.
> 
> Congrats to all the successful hunters, some real studs going down.


He might be related to mine.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nothing moving this morning. Man that wind was chilly. Not looking good for this last week. Just nothing happening


----------



## captaincammo (Nov 1, 2010)

Did 3.5 hrs yesterday morning seen nothing. Did 3.5 in the afternoon seen flock of 9 turkeys and a few squirrels in another stand. Back out again this morning and nothin again. Have not seen a deer since sat.morning. Things are really slow.Back out this afternoon to another property. Hunting in a very slow 5C !!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't heard much good from 5C and haven't seen much good hunting it either. Makes me wonder if that yearly high doe tag allocation is catching up with us.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> I haven't heard much good from 5C and haven't seen much good hunting it either. Makes me wonder if that yearly high doe tag allocation is catching up with us.


 i think you may be right


----------



## pa.outdoors (Nov 25, 2010)

VERY SLOW in 5a. Sat all day today and seen one spike around 8am. No bucks chasing. Rubs and scrapes are turning up but no movement during the day. Today was a long cold day in the woods.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

nicko said:


> I haven't heard much good from 5C and haven't seen much good hunting it either. Makes me wonder if that yearly high doe tag allocation is catching up with us.


The one property i hunt, approx 90 acres, 4-5 years ago I would see 40+ deer a sit, morning or afternoon. Now some days I don't see deer, and if i do it's generally a half dozen or so. I've long believed that they're issuing too many antlerless tags and seasons last forever, especially the shotgun…..


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree to many tags and to many seasons .But nothing is going to change until we as bow hunters united and force change.As bow hunters we are the most dedicated to our deer herd.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Today was my first hunt this year that I didn't see a single deer. I was expecting a good day today with the cooler temps and snow. Hoping I have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

shooter458 said:


> I agree to many tags and to many seasons .But nothing is going to change until we as bow hunters united and force change.As bow hunters we are the most dedicated to our deer herd.


The PAGC already doesn't listen to the gun hunters. They sure as h#ll ain't gonna listen to us.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I sat in my blind for most of the afternoon then with about an hour to go I moved to a sheltered tree stand, out of the wind. Saw nothing until end of day when I used the "can" call and a small buck came in. Short time later I saw another about 80 yards away. I decided to sit until I couldn't see any longer, just to see if any big guys were in the area. At last light I saw a shooter at the same spot, 80 yards away after hearing him roughing up a tree. 2 new rubs in the area that weren't there last week. No real movement until sunset :-(


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but the land I hunt gets a lot of use from walkers and mountain bikers. This has put a squelch on the deer movement and does so every year. I hunted this property well before it got this level of daily use from walkers and bikers and movement was much better so if your properties are seeing any increased human presence besides yourselves, that will have the biggest impact on daytime movement. 

I also know that once the trees loose all their leaves, movement shuts down on this property. It happens at the same time every year right around Halloween. We get some high winds that strip the trees of all their leaves in 1-2 days. It's such an abrupt change that I think it makes the deer feel mush less secure. I equate it to having all the walls in your house replaced with glass and everybody being able to see what you are doing every minute of the day. I think it would alter how I live and move around just like the deer.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

with the new snow here near Erie, the deer were moving like crazy today. I saw one shooter and at least nine other deer today and I was on the ground. All from 12-2pm.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I saw a lot of deer on Saturday. Went out 3X today and didn't see crap. Winds were howling like crazy today. Snow and freezing rain in my face before sunup. Have not not seen hardly any mature doe yet this season. Small doe, young bucks and button bucks are all I've been seeing.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

nicko said:


> I don't know about you guys but the land I hunt gets a lot of use from walkers and mountain bikers. This has put a squelch on the deer movement and does so every year. I hunted this property well before it got this level of daily use from walkers and bikers and movement was much better so if your properties are seeing any increased human presence besides yourselves, that will have the biggest impact on daytime movement.
> 
> I also know that once the trees loose all their leaves, movement shuts down on this property. It happens at the same time every year right around Halloween. We get some high winds that strip the trees of all their leaves in 1-2 days. It's such an abrupt change that I think it makes the deer feel mush less secure. I equate it to having all the walls in your house replaced with glass and everybody being able to see what you are doing every minute of the day. I think it would alter how I live and move around just like the deer.


I have friends that hunt an area around West Chester that has nothing but mtn. bike trails and over the last few years the trail system has expanded, they say the same thing as you. Tough to find land to hunt in that area.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Driving home today I saw a small buck in someone's yard chasing a few doe around, 5c. Everyday I drive by same place and always see a few doe there, this was the first time a buck was with them.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm guessing tomorrow morning might be pretty good. Too bad I'll be at work.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Hunted last Tuesday morning...and didn't see much. Later that afternoon after we left the farmer finally started picking the corn. From that afternoon on, all kinds of doe and buck on the trail cam near my stand in daylight. There was a rather large 5pt there at 8:02 on Wednesday morning and on Thursday morning in the rain, a 7pt around 9:30am...of course i couldn't hunt those mornings.

Saturday morning the farmer started picking about 6:40am...and then the old "green acres" 2 row picker broke down! We saw a couple doe and 2 different bucks but no shot at them. Saw 5 doe next to the road when we were leaving. About a 1/2 mile down the road we almost nailed a huge deformed 5x2 with the truck.

This afternoon my brother-in-law and I went out for about an hour and a half...all the corn was picked. I saw nothing and my in-law saw a buck following a doe right after he sat down and then later arrowed the same 6 pt right before dark. After roughly 50yds of tracking in the dark he backed off, he said he had good blood with bubbles in it but opted to leave him over night...going back out in the morning to retrieve him and i'm gonna put some time in on stand. 

Swapped out my trail camera cards on the way in...from about 12:30am to 6:32am this morning there were 3 buck running does around in the snow in front of the camera. 1 of them was the mature 5x2. Maybe things are starting to pick up a bit rut wise where i'm at?


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Getting ready to head out this morning. Good Luck everyone going out.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> I started a thread like this last season and it was well received, so lets do it again. Post anything and everything that pertains to hunting our "great" state of Pennsylvania. Trail cam pics, stories, news, rut activity, harvest pics, gun kills, whatever. I didn't put my cam out yet but will add some in a few weeks.





skinner2 said:


> Getting ready to head out this morning. Good Luck everyone going out.


Same here good luck to all! Put the cold weather gear to the test!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Up for the morning. Pretty chilly out that's for sure. Hopefully they are moving today


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck to everybody heading out today.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

nicko said:


> I haven't heard much good from 5C and haven't seen much good hunting it either. Makes me wonder if that yearly high doe tag allocation is catching up with us.


AHH!! Another one that may be seeing the light. Nicko you and I discussed this last year on this site and at the time you were of the mindset that their were more than enough deer in 5-C to support the amount of tags. We live in close proximity to each other. My comment were to the effect that I was seeing a huge decrease in numbers in my general area, and sooner or later most if not all will start to feel the effects of the doe slaughter in 5-C. Best of luck to you my friend for this last week of the season.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Billy H said:


> ...I was seeing a huge decrease in numbers in my general area,...


Same here.



Billy H said:


> ...and sooner or later most if not all will start to feel the effects of the doe slaughter in 5-C.


Agreed.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Billy H said:


> AHH!! Another one that may be seeing the light. Nicko you and I discussed this last year on this site and at the time you were of the mindset that their were more than enough deer in 5-C to support the amount of tags. We live in close proximity to each other. My comment were to the effect that I was seeing a huge decrease in numbers in my general area, and sooner or later most if not all will start to feel the effects of the doe slaughter in 5-C. Best of luck to you my friend for this last week of the season.


5C is too big. It really needs to be split at about the turnpike. It is ridiculous that the Northern half of 5C is rural farmland and the Southern have is urban/suburban. How can any science be applied to that. Of course, there has been no science applied to PA's deer management program for as long as I've lived here so why start now?


----------



## scPAbowhunter (Nov 6, 2013)

Hunted almost all day yesterday in 5A. It was cold and windy. Didn't see a tail, other than the deer I jumped that was bedded by my stand walking in, until the wind died down a little around 9 or 9:30. Saw a small 4 pt and then what I think was a button buck. Got down around 10:30 to warm up. Got set up in my climber and was all set by 1:45. Wind still blowing like crazy and I was pretty cold. Really started to think I wasted a vacation day. Wind finally died down again at 5. Rattled and grunted and soon after saw a real small doe being followed by a nice 8 or 9 point. Didn't look at him long as I knew he was a shooter. Definitely a 2 1/2 yr old buck, maybe 3 1/2. The doe came down by me and passed my stand at 15 yrds and I figured he follow. Unfortunately he waited and she got past me and he angled towards her. I thought he might pass by at 30 yds but didn't and I never got a shot. Probably a 120ish class buck. First legal buck I've seen and first sign of any rutting activity I've seen. Was going to take off today but figured with the wind and how yesterday went, I wouldn't see much so I elected to take off tomorrow and Friday instead of today and Thursday. Hope to see him again or one of the other 3 big ones I know are in the area. Hoping the rut really kicks into fully gear by the end of this week where I'm at.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Billy H said:


> AHH!! Another one that may be seeing the light. Nicko you and I discussed this last year on this site and at the time you were of the mindset that their were more than enough deer in 5-C to support the amount of tags. We live in close proximity to each other. My comment were to the effect that I was seeing a huge decrease in numbers in my general area, and sooner or later most if not all will start to feel the effects of the doe slaughter in 5-C. Best of luck to you my friend for this last week of the season.


I've pulled most of my stands from my 5C properties this past year, the longgg season and unlimited tags decimated the deer on properties that are close or boardering public ground. Im sure large chunks of private ground are still poluted because they never let any hunters in to begin with.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Windy in 4b. Not a deer


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

My personal wish - at least in the less rural part of 5C where I hunt - is that there be less Xbows used (by people capable of pulling compounds) and less trail cams. With the large amount of doe tags available, and the habitat unfortunately disappearing at an unprecedented rate, it doesn't help that technology has made deer killing so much easier.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Sat in 5c before work til 8:45. Saw a lone doe and a high rack 6 about 70 yards out but he had no interest in coming to play. Wind started picking up pretty good.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

no luck on my end this morning did a lot of walking this morning and didn't see squat only seen a couple fresh tracks that of course headed into private property good luck to you guys this afternoon my last day od work for the week gonna be hitting hard the next 3 days and can't believe its almost over already .


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

zonic said:


> My personal wish - at least in the less rural part of 5C where I hunt - is that there be less Xbows used (by people capable of pulling compounds) and less trail cams. With the large amount of doe tags available, and the habitat unfortunately disappearing at an unprecedented rate, it doesn't help that technology has made deer killing so much easier.


Where can I get a trail cam that kills deer? Mine obviously are the cheap models...


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

The only ones who can slow this slaughter are the hunters. As long as the tags sell, theyll keep selling them.

If you think its bad in the SRA's youd hate the north central


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

winner winner chicken dinner.


jlh42581 said:


> The only ones who can slow this slaughter are the hunters. As long as the tags sell, theyll keep selling them.
> 
> If you think its bad in the SRA's youd hate the north central


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait a second, if there are less does, doesn't that mean there would be more competition from the bucks and we'd see a lot more cruising, fighting, responding to calls, and just more rutting activity in general? Seems like we're not seeing mature bucks doing any type of rutting activity to this point. I'm getting plenty of night time pictures still. Just seems like nothing has started yet, was Charlie Right!??


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

in theory you would think so but I haven't seen a good full blown crazy ass rut in 10 years but theres a lot of things to consider besides deer numbers when it comes to the rut.


Ajack said:


> Wait a second, if there are less does, doesn't that mean there would be more competition from the bucks and we'd see a lot more cruising, fighting, responding to calls, and just more rutting activity in general? Seems like we're not seeing mature bucks doing any type of rutting activity to this point. I'm getting plenty of night time pictures still. Just seems like nothing has started yet, was Charlie Right!??


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I am unable to make it out for an afternoon hunt today. But I was out this morning in hopes of filling a tag. I saw 6 mature does three fawns and a spike. I haven't seen any rutting activity yet. What gets me is I keep seeing mature does but not seeing any bucks out after them.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Bgargasz said:


> Where can I get a trail cam that kills deer? Mine obviously are the cheap models...


Don't they help to know when, and how often deer come through a given area? Seems like it would take some guess work out, helping to fill tags.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

Every single mature doe I've seen in the last 2 weeks has had two fawns with it. I just don't think the does area near ready yet. Possibly because most of them had two or three fawns last year? Or the acorns in our area sucked and they're not fat enough? Who knows. It's rough out there right now that's for sure.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm telling you like many seasons here in PA the best of the rut action wont happen until season closes.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wish archery season started the last week of October and went right into gun season.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

davydtune said:


> I'm telling you like many seasons here in PA the best of the rut action wont happen until season closes.


I agree with you. I have noticed that things just start picking at the end of the last week. I am planning on hitting it hard these last 3 days that I have to hunt.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

My state game land 4D 8 point shot last saturday. First buck with a bow. I won this bow a few weeks ago. This was the seond time its seen the woods.


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

even though the best action will be 10 days after our season closes i still have had in the past a day or two when every time you turn your head and look around you saw a buck cruising,the most being 9 bucks three years ago.but i must add this is the most trickle rut activity i have seen in a long time,just seems like one doe coming in on a whole property.makes it mighty frustrating! just now starting to see scrapes and rubs picking up.the last time i saw the rut trickle like this was in 2000,it was the first day of rifle season and i saw two does being bred and alot of chasing.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Billy H said:


> AHH!! Another one that may be seeing the light. Nicko you and I discussed this last year on this site and at the time you were of the mindset that their were more than enough deer in 5-C to support the amount of tags. We live in close proximity to each other. My comment were to the effect that I was seeing a huge decrease in numbers in my general area, and sooner or later most if not all will start to feel the effects of the doe slaughter in 5-C. Best of luck to you my friend for this last week of the season.


It's not a matter of seeing the light. I was not in denial because my time in the woods said differently. Am I really seeing the effects of the doe tag allocation? I don't know. Possibly, this is just this year things appear to be down for me. But I see a lot of daytime use of the land I hunt by hikers and bikers and the mild weather we have had only pulls more people into the woods. I didn't have trail cams out at all this year so I don't know what the deer population was like on this property and I can't say with any certainty the doe numbers are down or if they've just stopped moving in daylight. I'll put the cameras out after the season is done in late January and get a sense of what is still hanging around.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

To go out tonight or not to go out tonight????? It's almost to darn nice out up here today. I want to go but don't want to go, lol! I do need to get my stuff together to leave this weekend for my bear trip anyhow. Hmmmmm................


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

man it was cold this morning only seen 1 doe 17 degrees when i left in morning ! i was on public land this morning on way home saw 4 shooters on a doe got out of the truck was less than 20 yards from them was 2 -10 points and 2 -8s all over 17 inches wide if i was like allot of people around me i would have ended my season but, that's not me . good luck time is running out!


----------



## SusqArcher (Nov 13, 2013)

This is my buck from mid oct. he found himself a really nice bog to die in and we didnt find him for a week. thats just the joys and fears of hunting swamps!


----------



## SusqArcher (Nov 13, 2013)

He was making scrapes he ran off a small 4 that day, the bucks are getting pretty territorial right now. only bucks that are really chasing are the smaller ones. have seen big boys out lately also. im in the far NE corner of PA


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

davydtune said:


> To go out tonight or not to go out tonight????? It's almost to darn nice out up here today. I want to go but don't want to go, lol! I do need to get my stuff together to leave this weekend for my bear trip anyhow. Hmmmmm................


If I was you, I'd go out. I shot a nice one this morning. I hit back a bit and am going out shortly to track. Finally saw a nice one cruising.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Good luck guy.luv that user name


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

TauntoHawk said:


> I've pulled most of my stands from my 5C properties this past year, the longgg season and unlimited tags decimated the deer on properties that are close or boardering public ground. Im sure large chunks of private ground are still poluted because they never let any hunters in to begin with.


I am fully onboard that the doe slaughter in 5C and 5D has achieved it's goal. I have yet to see a doe while hunting this year or last year. I have seen plenty of bucks and many, many mature bucks. More than 12 years ago. You would think that would contribute to a crazy rut, But I haven't been out in three weeks so I don't know what is going on in my areas. I do have a semi automatic AR-15 trail cam out though and am eager to see what action I have picked up during the "rut".


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Best action so far today. Maybe we are heating up. Running out of time though


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Viper Im there with u. I saw 10 bucks and 15-20 does today. 6 bucks chasing 1 doe. All small though.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

zonic said:


> My personal wish - at least in the less rural part of 5C where I hunt - is that there be less Xbows used (by people capable of pulling compounds) and less trail cams. With the large amount of doe tags available, and the habitat unfortunately disappearing at an unprecedented rate, it doesn't help that technology has made deer killing so much easier.


How are you proposing to regulate usage?


zonic said:


> Don't they help to know when, and how often deer come through a given area? Seems like it would take some guess work out, helping to fill tags.


I've eaten tag soup several years and I run 6 cams. 



davydtune said:


> I'm telling you like many seasons here in PA the best of the rut action wont happen until season closes.


Of course things will get better when pressure diminishes. You can't tell me that we won't have any rutting action during archery season in 2013. 



jesses80 said:


> I wish archery season started the last week of October and went right into gun season.


Yes, then we could wipe out more bucks which would help our herd how?



Matt Musto said:


> I am fully onboard that the doe slaughter in 5C and 5D has achieved it's goal. I have yet to see a doe while hunting this year or last year. I have seen plenty of bucks and many, many mature bucks. More than 12 years ago. You would think that would contribute to a crazy rut, But I haven't been out in three weeks so I don't know what is going on in my areas. I do have a semi automatic AR-15 trail cam out though and am eager to see what action I have picked up during the "rut".


Do you attribute more bucks to Antler Restrictions, or what do you think is the contributing factor?



Viper69 said:


> Best action so far today. Maybe we are heating up. Running out of time though


6 weeks, then 2 weeks during rifle, then 3 weeks after Christmas. How much time do you need?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> How are you proposing to regulate usage?
> I've eaten tag soup several years and I run 6 cams.
> 
> Of course things will get better when pressure diminishes. You can't tell me that we won't have any rutting action during archery season in 2013.
> ...


Well I thought it was obvious what I meant. Running out of bow hunting rut time. Don't care about rifle or late season hunting


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Viper69 said:


> Well I thought it was obvious what I meant. Running out of bow hunting rut time. Don't care about rifle or late season hunting


Ok gotcha. I'm not picky I'll take a mature buck during any phase of the year. I love the rut but don't put all my efforts into just that period. 

I'm thankful we don't have a longer season or there wouldn't be many bucks to hunt in a few seasons.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

This morning I saw the same doe, her 2 fawns and button buck that I saw yesterday morning. Then I had a half rack buck, who looked like he had just got his butt kicked in a fight, walk right under me and hang around for 10 to 15 minutes. Every time I would grunt he would come back around. I sat until 10. I came back home and got warmed up and headed to another woods this afternoon. I got all settled in about 2:15 and didn't see anything until 5:15. I was standing with my bow in my hand expecting deer to show up anytime and suddenly hear a loud crash and a deer running in front of me and to my left. Here comes a mature doe at full speed running past me at my left and 2 seconds later I hear a grunt and hear comes a very nice 3 1/2 year old 10 point. He runs right under me and after the doe. I hit him with the grunt tube, but he is on that doe like flies on horse crap. I look across the valley in the direction they ran and for the next 5 minutes I see deer running back and forth every which direction over there. I left my LW in the tree and snuck out of there quietly. I plan on being back in the first thing in the morning trying to get a shot at that buck.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> How are you proposing to regulate usage?
> I've eaten tag soup several years and I run 6 cams.
> 
> Of course things will get better when pressure diminishes. You can't tell me that we won't have any rutting action during archery season in 2013.
> ...



Don't you ever get tired of slicing and dicing everybody's posts here and trying to make people look greedy and ignorant?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> Don't you ever get tired of slicing and dicing everybody's posts here and trying to make people look greedy and ignorant?


I'm not trying to make anyone look ignorant; are you? I just ask questions to understand why my fellow PA hunters want changes. I don't see long term good of extending or adding days to kill bucks. Is that any different than all the comments about long term effects of antlerless reduction program?

I can't think of a single good way to regulate trail camera usage; so I thought I would ask the guy who had the idea; that is wrong how?

At least Jacobh saw deer, in spite of the PGC introducing coyotes and diseases.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> I'm not trying to make anyone look ignorant; are you? I just ask questions to understand why my fellow PA hunters want changes. I don't see long term good of extending or adding days to kill bucks. Is that any different than all the comments about long term effects of antlerless reduction program?
> 
> I can't think of a single good way to regulate trail camera usage; so I thought I would ask the guy who had the idea; that is wrong how?
> 
> *At least Jacobh saw deer, in spite of the PGC introducing coyotes and diseases.*


This......was saying this necessary, pertinent, or on point in any way?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

LTG as for trailcams couldn't they be regulated like bait? Have to be stopped 30 days before hunting? Just a idea. Me personally I don't like trailcams anymore I feel they spook the deer too much


----------



## Bwana (Jul 29, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> I'm not trying to make anyone look ignorant; are you? I just ask questions to understand why my fellow PA hunters want changes. I don't see long term good of extending or adding days to kill bucks. Is that any different than all the comments about long term effects of antlerless reduction program?
> 
> I can't think of a single good way to regulate trail camera usage; so I thought I would ask the guy who had the idea; that is wrong how?
> 
> At least Jacobh saw deer, in spite of the PGC introducing coyotes and diseases.


You seem to think you have all the answers  and yet you eat tag soup because you can't connect with mature bucks consistently (like some of us can) :wink:...tell me-are you just a politician, or just a mediocre hunter ?...inquiring minds want to know :darkbeer:


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Gettin a bit chippy here on the ol'AT


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> This......was saying this necessary, pertinent, or on point in any way?


If you want I can quote the posts where it was stated in a serious factual way. 



jacobh said:


> LTG as for trailcams couldn't they be regulated like bait? Have to be stopped 30 days before hunting? Just a idea. Me personally I don't like trailcams anymore I feel they spook the deer too much


So they actually might be helping you when your neighbors use them. What's not to love eh?



Bwana said:


> You seem to think you have all the answers  and yet you eat tag soup because you can't connect with mature bucks consistently (like some of us can) :wink:...tell me-are you just a politician, or just a mediocre hunter ?...inquiring minds want to know :darkbeer:


Not sure i have arrived at mediocre yet, but I am a hunter. I don't mind eating tag soup some years; I know I learn more the years I hunt all season than I do the years I tag out early. I surely wouldn't consider myself in your league; from your posts I don't consider my area in your league either...but given the choice I would likely keep hunting here. So many stands with memories...I guess sentimental is stupid?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Or the neighbor can drive them far away lol. Who knows bro just a suggestion. Either way makes no difference to me


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Sadly my brother-in-laws shot on the 6pt was not at good as he thought yesterday afternoon...he tracked him for a long ways over 4 hours today before losing him. We both think he jumped him from his 1st bed last night after some short tracking. Maybe if he left him alone he may have still laid there and been dead this morning?!

Thought the corn was all picked...but i was wrong. Still has quite a bit left...would have been pretty cold on an open tractor the last 2 days! Hopefully he will be cutting it on Saturday and not breakdown again.

I saw 3 single doe this morning...gonna give it a try tomorrow in the pm.

These 2 and a little 6pt showed up in front of the trail camera very early this morn following doe around. 

"Oddball & Crab Claw"


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

nicko said:


> Don't you ever get tired of slicing and dicing everybody's posts here and trying to make people look greedy and ignorant?


:thumbs_up

I'm glad you said it, so I didn't have to.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

RxMeg said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> I'm glad you said it, so I didn't have to.


:thumbs_up X-2


Nice bucks guys.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

RxMeg said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> I'm glad you said it, so I didn't have to.


Hey welcome to AT. So how have you fared in PA this year?




Billy H said:


> :thumbs_up X-2
> 
> 
> Nice bucks guys.


So what do you think Billy...discussion shouldn't do anything other than nod and pat on the back? You like PA just the way it is and you don't want to see any opinions offered that are different than yours?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Well Billy it looks like you do agree that not everyone must see things your way:




Billy H said:


> Too many people here fly off the handle and cant hold a normal conversation that consist of two differing points of view.


Glad you aren't that thin skinned!


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Man did my stand go dry the past 2 days. Thought the snow and temp drops woulda had deer moving, 3 doe yesterday, not a thing tonite...givin it one more try tommorow before I move it, I just dont know where to move.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Billy H said:


> AHH!! Another one that may be seeing the light. Nicko you and I discussed this last year on this site and at the time you were of the mindset that their were more than enough deer in 5-C to support the amount of tags. We live in close proximity to each other. My comment were to the effect that I was seeing a huge decrease in numbers in my general area, and sooner or later most if not all will start to feel the effects of the doe slaughter in 5-C. Best of luck to you my friend for this last week of the season.


The more I think about this post the more convinced I am that bonus tags should be only for private land. Never understood why they did away with that?


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Really$$$$


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

I for 1 have applied for and gotten a bonus tag every year since i started hunting,this year is the 1st i applied for 1 and didn't get it. 

More often than not, i *chose* not to fill the second doe tag anyway.


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well boys, time for bed. Called off tomorrow to head afield. gonna try a very small area behind a guys garage. It looks like deer move through there regularly and cross the road about 70 yards down. Hopefully will catch a buck following a doe through the area. Will be a cold one tomorrow AM so layer up. good luck and be safe to all those heading out over the final three days. Will be heading to my hometown Friday night to hunt a very small area my Dad has found that has brought him a lot of luck over the last couple of years. Go get em!


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

alancac98 said:


> Well boys, time for bed. Called off tomorrow to head afield. gonna try a very small area behind a guys garage. It looks like deer move through there regularly and cross the road about 70 yards down. Hopefully will catch a buck following a doe through the area. Will be a cold one tomorrow AM so layer up. good luck and be safe to all those heading out over the final three days. Will be heading to my hometown Friday night to hunt a very small area my Dad has found that has brought him a lot of luck over the last couple of years. Go get em!


Good luck... i hope lady luck gives you a big smile!


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

alancac98 said:


> Well boys, time for bed. Called off tomorrow to head afield. gonna try a very small area behind a guys garage. It looks like deer move through there regularly and cross the road about 70 yards down. Hopefully will catch a buck following a doe through the area. Will be a cold one tomorrow AM so layer up. good luck and be safe to all those heading out over the final three days. Will be heading to my hometown Friday night to hunt a very small area my Dad has found that has brought him a lot of luck over the last couple of years. Go get em!


Good luck


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

let them grow you ask how is running archery season from the end of October till gun season gonna help our buck herd well in all honesty up my way there is no problem with the buck herd as of matter of fact I have passed on 15 bucks this season and most guys on this thread i'm sure have passed up on bucks the fact is in pa to shoot a true mature buck you need every bit of luck on your side or to live in the woods .I can also say for every picture on a game camera of a mature buck you have at least 10 young ones running in the same area .one of the biggest problems up my way is the loss of land that is able to be hunted the game commission needs to get off there asses and not make it easy for theses hunting leases to post all this land for hunting deer they don't owen and the warden tells me they can't step foot on it they can bait and perty much do what they want.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> let them grow you ask how is running archery season from the end of October till gun season gonna help our buck herd well in all honesty up my way there is no problem with the buck herd as of matter of fact I have passed on 15 bucks this season and most guys on this thread i'm sure have passed up on bucks the fact is in pa to shoot a true mature buck you need every bit of luck on your side or to live in the woods .I can also say for every picture on a game camera of a mature buck you have at least 10 young ones running in the same area .one of the biggest problems up my way is the loss of land that is able to be hunted the game commission needs to get off there asses and not make it easy for theses hunting leases to post all this land for hunting deer they don't owen and the warden tells me they can't step foot on it they can bait and perty much do what they want.


I could not agree more.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

LetThemGrow said:


> Hey welcome to AT. So how have you fared in PA this year?
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think Billy...discussion shouldn't do anything other than nod and pat on the back? You like PA just the way it is and you don't want to see any opinions offered that are different than yours?


 We have all read your points of veiw time and time again and it's your right to have them. It just gets really, really old after a while. How about posting a hunting report once in a while. That said, respond how you will, I am done and wont reply so have a ball.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jesses80 said:


> let them grow you ask how is running archery season from the end of October till gun season gonna help our buck herd well in all honesty up my way there is no problem with the buck herd as of matter of fact I have passed on 15 bucks this season and most guys on this thread i'm sure have passed up on bucks the fact is in pa to shoot a true mature buck you need every bit of luck on your side or to live in the woods .I can also say for every picture on a game camera of a mature buck you have at least 10 young ones running in the same area .one of the biggest problems up my way is the loss of land that is able to be hunted the game commission needs to get off there asses and not make it easy for theses hunting leases to post all this land for hunting deer they don't owen and the warden tells me they can't step foot on it they can bait and perty much do what they want.


1. Sounds like you had a good year for buck sightings. If we increase the buck kill, that will lower the number of bucks, both immature and mature. I don't know anybody that wants that. 

2. Trying to wrap my arms around your point...is it that the land is posted or that they post land they shouldn't?


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Letthemgrow, do you hunt or do you just run your suck for 11.000 posts? Really man give it a rest, this is a how is your hunting season going thread.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

there's a corp .I think call LLC.that is going around to big chuncks of unposted land owners like ram forrest ind.asking them to lease there lands for profit.we just lost 8,000 achers of land that ram forrest owens and they owen a lot up here then landvest owens a **** ton two and I see them doing the same thing as soon as they see how it works.


----------



## hilltopper415 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sort of glad to read that other PA hunters are having a frustrating past couple of days of hunting. I took the whole week off, and 

so far this week has been a huge dissapointment. I haven't been seeing any chasing or bucks cruising, even with this cold weather! I 

guess I'm starting to believe there will be a late rut. Which I don't mind, I'd rather see a lot of these bucks make it to next year any 

way.


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

Shot him yesterday morning at 9:30. He was the first deer I saw and he was just cruising through. 20 yard shot and he went around 70 yards. Hunting in 1B erie county. I have seen quite a lot of deer this year, and lots of small bucks. He is the first shooter I saw and was number one on my list. I have trail camera pics of him from the last 2 years. Things look to be finally picking up around here, so the last few days should be good. I waited a while to track him as I hit him back a bit and when we got in the area, it was all torn up from deer. There may have been a hot doe in the area or a fight. Good luck to everyone these last few days and remember a slow season can change in a second this time of year.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great buck congrats Mopar.glad to see you got your hands on him.for sure a shoulder mount on that boy.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats Mopar.


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Shooter. It was a long wait to go get him. I just wasn't sure of the shot and didn't want to bump him. He tipped over and I never heard him hit the ground. He was dead before I left my tree stand. Definitely going to get mounted. He has 12 points and lots of mass. He is only 16 inches wide but he makes up for it everywhere else.






Pic from this past summer


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Man he's a great buck .I was hoping you would post pics.its great when you history with a buck that nice and you harvest him with stick and string good job man.
.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> You don't understand management. Management is achieved through tag allocation not hunting days. The Game Commission's job is to manage the herd through harvest data. When Sunday hunting is someday rightfully added, the Game Commission would then study the impact from analyzing harvest data, and make tag allocation adjustments. It is not mine, or your fault that the GC has decimated the doe population in the last ten years through greedy management. Have any reasonable rebuttal to that?
> 
> Tell me why I shouldn't be able to hunt on Sunday. You have never come up with any reason to not add Sundays. Other than "management" that is
> 
> Have you killed any does in the last ten years?


For someone who has a lot of questions and answers I would like your response to this, which was somehow glazed over.



LetThemGrow said:


> The more I think about this post the more convinced I am that bonus tags should be only for private land. Never understood why they did away with that?


Penalize people who only have public land to hunt. Penalize people who have jobs, children and busy schedules and active lifestyles. You really seem to be looking out for hunters and hunter recruitment.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

moparsnhuntn said:


> View attachment 1805504
> 
> 
> Shot him yesterday morning at 9:30. He was the first deer I saw and he was just cruising through. 20 yard shot and he went around 70 yards. Hunting in 1B erie county. I have seen quite a lot of deer this year, and lots of small bucks. He is the first shooter I saw and was number one on my list. I have trail camera pics of him from the last 2 years. Things look to be finally picking up around here, so the last few days should be good. I waited a while to track him as I hit him back a bit and when we got in the area, it was all torn up from deer. There may have been a hot doe in the area or a fight. Good luck to everyone these last few days and remember a slow season can change in a second this time of year.


Great deer, true giant. I love tall, narrow heavy racked bucks. Conrats!


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet buck! Congrats!


----------



## jimmypa22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Great buck!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I have to laugh. I just looked at the Kansas thread and read a few of the comments and it amazes me they don't bash and put down each other on that thread and have huge bucks. Maybe Pa needs to learn from this! All this thread is a bunch of bickering from people who think they know everything. If we want big bucks and to have fun seasons we have to learn to get along and compromise. If u don't agree make a statement and move on. I understand we don't agree on everything but good god this thread proves why Pa will never amount to Anything. We spend more time fighting then hunting. People asking questions and getting bashed. Others asking to defend their statements then when they do that's not good enough. That said I've heard a lot of "experts" on here but not seeing much for results so let's keep it positive. We have a couple days left to seal the deal and hopefully next yr we all have better attitudes towards one another. If we don't then our seasons will keep getting worse. Congrats to the successful and goodluck to those still trying


----------



## jimmypa22 (Nov 10, 2013)

Have a break from work today from like.10 to. 4. Might as well hop in the stand...anyone have any luck midday this year. I know this time of year any time in the woods is good but this season seems a little off.. I hunt 5c


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

jimmypa22 said:


> Have a break from work today from like.10 to. 4. Might as well hop in the stand...anyone have any luck midday this year. I know this time of year any time in the woods is good but this season seems a little off.. I hunt 5c



i was out yesterday from about 11am till 3pm (single dad,had to come back to get my boy off the bus)

i saw all kinds of movement.


8 squirrel,
a fox,
groundhog,
turkey,
3 doe and a shooter buck that didnt come closer than about 60yds.

all in all an amazing couple of hours.

prob going to head back out here in a few min and do it again,maybe ill get lucky


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got in the stand. I hope to at least SEE something.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Good luck Nick... All those deer yesterday only a spike today


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

jacobh said:


> I have to laugh. I just looked at the Kansas thread and read a few of the comments and it amazes me they don't bash and put down each other on that thread and have huge bucks. Maybe Pa needs to learn from this! All this thread is a bunch of bickering from people who think they know everything. If we want big bucks and to have fun seasons we have to learn to get along and compromise. If u don't agree make a statement and move on. I understand we don't agree on everything but good god this thread proves why Pa will never amount to Anything. We spend more time fighting then hunting. People asking questions and getting bashed. Others asking to defend their statements then when they do that's not good enough. That said I've heard a lot of "experts" on here but not seeing much for results so let's keep it positive. We have a couple days left to seal the deal and hopefully next yr we all have better attitudes towards one another. If we don't then our seasons will keep getting worse. Congrats to the successful and goodluck to those still trying



The Whitetailed Deer has made the biggest A**[email protected] out of good men in Pa. I agree with everything you're saying. People are ignorant when it comes to it.


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

I just got back to work after my best morning of the season. Saw 5 buck this morning. The only two doe I saw were being chased. 3 of those buck were solid shooter 8s. Unfortunately couldn't get any shots off but finally solid rut activity here in 5c. Sat im the same stand last night and didnt see a damn thing. What difference this morning almost didnt go out. I have a submission due at work or I would have sat all day. Going to take off tomorrow and hit it hard. Good luck to everyone, finish strong!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> I have to laugh. I just looked at the Kansas thread and read a few of the comments and it amazes me they don't bash and put down each other on that thread and have huge bucks. Maybe Pa needs to learn from this! All this thread is a bunch of bickering from people who think they know everything. If we want big bucks and to have fun seasons we have to learn to get along and compromise. If u don't agree make a statement and move on. I understand we don't agree on everything but good god this thread proves why Pa will never amount to Anything. We spend more time fighting then hunting. People asking questions and getting bashed. Others asking to defend their statements then when they do that's not good enough. That said I've heard a lot of "experts" on here but not seeing much for results so let's keep it positive. We have a couple days left to seal the deal and hopefully next yr we all have better attitudes towards one another. If we don't then our seasons will keep getting worse. Congrats to the successful and goodluck to those still trying


You got that right Scott. Deer hunting in pa is like a heat wave without AC......the more it sucks, the more people are at each other's throats.


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great buck Mopar!


----------



## bkellybe (Aug 14, 2013)

Mopar that buck is an absolute stud! Congrats!


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> How are you proposing to regulate usage?


I don't. It's just my own thing.


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

TRex18 and Nicko have it figured out.Was a good morning for sure.Even though I couldn't get a shot at the biggest buck ever seen while archery hunting.Think things are starting to heat up with the rut.All the small bucks offered shots.They were all on the trail of a doe.Hopefully he might be back around in the next few days.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

moparsnhuntn said:


> View attachment 1805504
> 
> 
> Shot him yesterday morning at 9:30. He was the first deer I saw and he was just cruising through. 20 yard shot and he went around 70 yards. Hunting in 1B erie county. I have seen quite a lot of deer this year, and lots of small bucks. He is the first shooter I saw and was number one on my list. I have trail camera pics of him from the last 2 years. Things look to be finally picking up around here, so the last few days should be good. I waited a while to track him as I hit him back a bit and when we got in the area, it was all torn up from deer. There may have been a hot doe in the area or a fight. Good luck to everyone these last few days and remember a slow season can change in a second this time of year.


Nice! Congrats!

Deer were not moving at all in my neck of the woods yesterday


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Mopar awesome 1B Buck.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

jacobh said:


> I have to laugh. I just looked at the Kansas thread and read a few of the comments and it amazes me they don't bash and put down each other on that thread and have huge bucks. Maybe Pa needs to learn from this! All this thread is a bunch of bickering from people who think they know everything. If we want big bucks and to have fun seasons we have to learn to get along and compromise. If u don't agree make a statement and move on. I understand we don't agree on everything but good god this thread proves why Pa will never amount to Anything. We spend more time fighting then hunting. People asking questions and getting bashed. Others asking to defend their statements then when they do that's not good enough. That said I've heard a lot of "experts" on here but not seeing much for results so let's keep it positive. We have a couple days left to seal the deal and hopefully next yr we all have better attitudes towards one another. If we don't then our seasons will keep getting worse. Congrats to the successful and goodluck to those still trying


There are significantly more of us than there are in KS. IIRC, PA has the highest deer hunters per capita in the country. Naturally folks are going to disagree on the management aspect. I'm also guessing that many folks in KS don't go days without seeing deer as those who hunt here particularly in the center of the state. Frustration plays a big role. KS and PA are at the opposite ends of the spectrum. Apples and oranges IMO.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

moparsnhuntn said:


> Thanks Shooter. It was a long wait to go get him. I just wasn't sure of the shot and didn't want to bump him. He tipped over and I never heard him hit the ground. He was dead before I left my tree stand. Definitely going to get mounted. He has 12 points and lots of mass. He is only 16 inches wide but he makes up for it everywhere else.
> View attachment 1805525
> Pic from this past summer


I've been there don't sleep much.like a kid waiting for Santa


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Still hoping to see something.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Mopar- dandy buck congrats!
Late yesterday afternoon I saw one of the 10's i've been chasing all season. He crossed the field about 150 yards below me badly hurt  Very pronounced tottering gait. Looked for vultures this morning, none seen.
Had a broken 6pt under my stand and that was all.
When's the rut again, lol.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Saw a few deer in a cut cornfield heading into work today. 4 bucks, 2 of which were fighting and kicking up all kind of dirt, the other two just standing around watching. Didnt see any doe with them. Every day for the last 2 weeks I have seen 2 doe in a big open field next to a state park, nothing seems to be bothering them. The two areas are only 5 minutes apart. Just goes to show location is so important.


----------



## wildcritter (Oct 20, 2011)

I agreed with you 100% , I took off the this week also and I haven't seeing any action either. No rut activity.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Sat from 9:30am to 2:00pm today and saw nothing but two mountain bikers riding past my stand. Sigh.....


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Saw 9 doe last night. 0 buck. Nothing so far today.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Ziltch today.


----------



## Leather (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Only saw a small 7 this morning. Got a new place to hunt for next year though. Went for a walk with the owner today at noon. Saw two really nice buck chasing. He said go for it the last two days. I'm excited now


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

well went into a different area today hiked 4miles seen 25 deer now the down side only buck was a spike that walked 8 yards by me tons of big buck sign scrapes every but only 2 of them have been reworked since the snow fall.I watched a group of 8 do out feeding still had young ones with them then I moved in closer after they left and sat for 2 hours to see if a buck would come cruzing bye but nothing did good thing is has good potential for rifle season and worth looking into for next year also tons of deer trails with tracks in all trails.well back at it tomorrow try another chunk of land looking for some kind of rut action.


----------



## BigPoppa96 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have spent 7 of the last 8 days in the stand and it has been a major disappointment. I have only seen 1 chase and the rest of the small bucks have been cruising. Today I didn't see anything but 14 hens, 1 bearded hen and 4 longbeards. It is extremely slow in my neck of the woods.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Spike this morning and small doe this afternoon. Been taking off last week for 15 yrs and have never not killed something that week til this yr! Welcome to Pa!


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Spike this morning and small doe this afternoon. Been taking off last week for 15 yrs and have never not killed something that week til this yr! Welcome to Pa!


Two days left keep the faith


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is our season so far. I started off the year killing a 7 point on opening night. We had just got back from SD and I decided to go out. About an hour before dark this guy came through. I couldn't decide if I wanted to shoot him or not, but when he offered me a good 20 yard shot I just couldn't pass it up. 


Then a few weeks later my younger brother got his first buck with traditional gear, a nice 8 pointer.


Then a week later, my dad got his first buck with traditional gear, a 6 pointer. My dad killed his buck from the same stand that my brother killed his from, which also happens to be the stand that I killed my first deer with trad equipment from in 2008,


Now the only downside of the season, while hunting does, I have had two nice 9 points walk by at 12 yards. This happens everytime I shoot a buck in early season.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought with the last week of the season being later this year that it would of been a good week to take off. I was completely wrong on that one thats for sure. I was out all day today and seems like the little guys are cruising. I saw 4 different dink bucks before 8 am this morning. Then didn't see another buck the rest of the day. Now get this I saw 25 doe today and not a single one of them had a buck following them let alone chasing them.


----------



## adeel1981 (Jun 24, 2011)

Focus mid day hunts guys. Saw a nice buck yesterday at 2PM -would have easily scored 140". Went hunting about 11am this morning which was hour past I really wanted to be in the stand and as soon as I got into woods I saw big 10 points looking right at me , needless to say that I did not see him again for rest of the day.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I've only seen 4 big buck this year and none when I was hunting. They were all 11 to 2 sightings


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes sir. Seeing some deer just no big ones. Taking Nicko with me tomorrow so nothing else it'll be fun





shooter458 said:


> Two days left keep the faith


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Yes sir. Seeing some deer just no big ones. Taking Nicko with me tomorrow so nothing else it'll be fun


That's right kids. Jacobh and nicko teaming up to wreak havoc on the PA deer population.

Scott, I was going to make some special sandwiches for us. Salami with garlic for you and reheated salmon with onions for me. Gotta keep our strength up on these hunts you know.

By the way, should I wear my blue flannel shirt with my light colored blue jeans or my red flannel shirt with dark blue jeans and the fancy stitching on the pockets?


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Saw a big buck tonite at 5:00. He Crossed the small field right at a tree I was gonna put my stand in. I was in a tree 50 yards away. Damn. Anyway, he wasn't coming my way. so I let out a bleat from "the can". Nothing. Only deer I saw tonite.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Matt Musto said:


> 1. You don't understand management. Management is achieved through tag allocation not hunting days. The Game Commission's job is to manage the herd through harvest data. When Sunday hunting is someday rightfully added, the Game Commission would then study the impact from analyzing harvest data, and make tag allocation adjustments.
> 
> 2. It is not mine, or your fault that the GC has decimated the doe population in the last ten years through greedy management. Have any reasonable rebuttal to that?
> 
> ...


1. I understand this as you apply it to antlerless tags. What I don't understand is how this applies to antlered harvest. The only way I see to manage antlered harvest is by adding or removing days. So if we add more days it seems to me that we add more kills. 

2. The PGC issued the tags, and the typical shortsighted self focused hunters filled them without thinking of the ramifications. 

3. Any additional days will increase buck harvest in my opinion. I am almost ready for less days, not more. I don't think we are overpopulated in most areas. 

4. Yes I have. Multiples some years and none other years. Totally dependent on what the land owner wanted harvested that year and/or what other hunters here and nearby harvested.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

shooter458 said:


> Two days left keep the faith


Agreed! 3 friends dropped bucks today.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha any neon colors will work just fine!!






nicko said:


> That's right kids. Jacobh and nicko teaming up to wreak havoc on the PA deer population.
> 
> Scott, I was going to make some special sandwiches for us. Salami with garlic for you and reheated salmon with onions for me. Gotta keep our strength up on these hunts you know.
> 
> By the way, should I wear my blue flannel shirt with my light colored blue jeans or my red flannel shirt with dark blue jeans and the fancy stitching on the pockets?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree spec reg areas and early doe needs to be gone. I live in 5c and I don't care what anyone says our numbers are way down. I never like ARs and think it has a effect on how we r all only seeing small bucks. Again I posted before about high breeding. I truly think this is the case. Yes I could be wrong! Agreed though about shorter seasons too much time to kill. I'm fine with Sundays but then shorten the season a week or so. This season has been a huge disappointment since preseason. It dosent seem that I'm the only one thinking this now. Staying hopeful but the PGC needs to change a lot next deer. Doe allocations and amount of hunting time. If they don't this seasons disappointment will just carry over and over and over in my opinion.






LetThemGrow said:


> 1. I understand this as you apply it to antlerless tags. What I don't understand is how this applies to antlered harvest. The only way I see to manage antlered harvest is by adding or removing days. So if we add more days it seems to me that we add more kills.
> 
> 2. The PGC issued the tags, and the typical shortsighted self focused hunters filled them without thinking of the ramifications.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I think the biggest factor in the deer herd is the amount of tags. Yes number of available hunting days has an effect but if you hunt an area enough times, the deer become wiser to the intrusion and change their patterns. By the time we get to the end of the post Christmas season in late January, I'm happy to see a tail bounding away in the woods. 

The concurrent buck and doe seasons are not helping either.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Agreed how about going back the three day doe season for gun guys and drop the over all number of tags.Keep the antler restrictions. I like the length of the bow season I don't gun hunt at all anymore and my bow season is focused on a big buck .I haven't taken a doe in years.I believe most bow hunters are the same


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm fine with 3 day doe but let's talk about what we can do to help not what we can stop others from doing. U want to shorten someone else's season but keep yours the same? To me that's just not right. We have to give too






shooter458 said:


> Agreed how about going back the three day doe season for gun guys and drop the over all number of tags.Keep the antler restrictions. I like the length of the bow season I don't gun hunt at all anymore and my bow season is focused on a big buck .I haven't taken a doe in years.I believe most bow hunters are the same


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll Give but you cant compare two weeks of a million gun hunters .to our 6 week bow season apples to oranges.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

We hunt the same game but not on the playing field


----------



## whizkid22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Saw three different bucks chasing tonight, no shooters though. Two days left to get it done, good luck.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree but we can't control what others do! I feel if your going to ask someone to give then we need to give ourselves. Would u do a 4 week archery season plus Sundays,if they gave 3 day doe? Facts are we kill our fair share. Reason people don't want to shorten their season is because it lessens their chance of success. But don't we want more and more mature deer? In spec reg area I can hunt from sept to almost feb. That is ridiculous. I take my son with a gun and I'm done. I will sit out and watch but rarely shoot after end of nov. That said red tag farms are also hurting our sport in my opinion. Shooting does with spotted fawns or shooting a doe ready to give birth to me is not hunting. Instead of those deer being born and moving to other properties is now wiped out from what feb through aug?





shooter458 said:


> I'll Give but you cant compare two weeks of a million gun hunters .to our 6 week bow season apples to oranges.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea as long as we get the last 4 weeks of the existing season I love November bow


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Agree but we can't control what others do! I feel if your going to ask someone to give then we need to give ourselves. Would u do a 4 week archery season plus Sundays,if they gave 3 day doe?


absolutely I would for one.


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll take a 4 week season. Last week of October and first 3 weeks November


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryanp019 said:


> I'll take a 4 week season. Last week of October and first 3 weeks November


Even better


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

1) Legalize Sunday
2)Cut doe tags to 1 per any weapon 
3)1 buck tag choose weapon archery or firearm. Seasons don't overlap and no archery in firearm season.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Jayson I agree to that. Sundays less doe tags and no archery in gun season. After gun season it's all over til next yr. why have extended season to shoot pregnant does and bucks that lost their horns??


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> 1) Legalize Sunday
> 2)Cut doe tags to 1 per any weapon
> 3)1 buck tag choose weapon archery or firearm. Seasons don't overlap and no archery in firearm season.


OK I'll bite on that but I only bow hunt there are a lot of guys who do both.And no inline and seniors and kids with rifles during bow season


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Jayson I agree to that. Sundays less doe tags and no archery in gun season. After gun season it's all over til next yr. why have extended season to shoot pregnant does and bucks that lost their horns??


I just think hunters should have there own seasons. We don't have the herd to support each hunter hunting from October until Jan. Eventually these hunters are gonna pull the trigger. Select your option of season. Bow season or firearm season . Less pressure better hunting and less brown it's down. Just mo of course.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Well if we think deer numbers are down now, just wait until firearms season starts that first Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

shooter458 said:


> OK I'll bite on that but I only bow hunt there are a lot of guys who do both.And no inline and seniors and kids with rifles during bow season


100% agree with no inline crap. Give them the last week of Sept(they shouldn't be legal in my opinion anyway). Then bow from oct until open day if firearm bear. Then all the people who selected an archery tag are out of the woods until dec. Then let the firearms come in with more land to spread out. Then when Flint lock season comes in the day after Christmas all unfilled archery buck tags and firearm bucks tags can be used.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

How about send them to muzzleloader season.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree bro completely!! Something needs to be done. This is a lot better then what's going on now for sure. I thank god I hunt in Md. I see deer there every time I go out. Pa use to be like that. My son loves md too ask him and he just says "we see deer" it's a shame I can't even get him to go in Pa for the simple fact he says why we won't see anything! Wish they'd open their eyes (PGC)




jayson2984 said:


> I just think hunters should have there own seasons. We don't have the herd to support each hunter hunting from October until Jan. Eventually these hunters are gonna pull the trigger. Select your option of season. Bow season or firearm season . Less pressure better hunting and less brown it's down. Just mo of course.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is going to sound like I am a purist but that's because I am.but our season has been rapied by muzzleloaders/crossbows/and rifle hunters.all with less deer


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Many non archers that I talk to have this viewpoint: Archers get the best part of the season, we get what's left. To which many archers replied "take up archery if you want to hunt the good time". So they did, now the archers are complaining of too many hunters in archery season.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> Many non archers that I talk to have this viewpoint: Archers get the best part of the season, we get what's left. To which many archers replied "take up archery if you want to hunt the good time". So they did, now the archers are complaining of too many hunters in archery season.


No I don't care how many bow hunters we have .just other methods of harvesting the deer .being dumped on bow season


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

LTG that's my point here we want to help the herd yet are not willing to give. We have no problem saying gun hunters should have less time but my time should remain the same. Many times I've heard we need to do what's best for the herd. Well right now with the decline in the herd size the best thing for it is less time in the woods but no one wants to do that. So it's not what's best for the herd but what's best for me. That's why we are where we are


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I think we almost all agree that there is no need for early muzzleloader season, and absolutely no need for early rifle season.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Shooter what do u hunt with? What type of bow?


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Currently a single can compound but I've hunt a recurve and long bow .I am 55 and have hunted stick and string in this state a long time


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> Many non archers that I talk to have this viewpoint: Archers get the best part of the season, we get what's left. To which many archers replied "take up archery if you want to hunt the good time". So they did, now the archers are complaining of too many hunters in archery season.


You never saying anything. You just post a series of questions not answering questions and he said she said BS. No one cares what hunters think period.

As far as the rifle hunters 90% of the hunters are not hunting deer on natural movement like archery hunters. Also I have never ever seen to many archery hunters. Maybe to many crossbows and muzzle loaders but never archers.


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Personally I'm tired so seeing "Posted" signs everywhere I try to hunt in PA, it's such a joke. As for the people saying they never see anything in PA I have to disagree, I see a lot of deer the problem is being able to get on land that you can have a chance to harvest one.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Shooter I agree with your thoughts but really feel all are entitled to harvest their game any way they choose. To save our herd we all need to make sacrifices and live with them until things get back in order. I hunt gun, muzzleloader, and bow. When things started getting bad around here I went strictly bow in Pa. Now I do take my 10 yr old on the men tour hunt. I feel kids should beable to kill what they want as they are the future and a lot of limited time. Seniors that are retired have all the time in the world so yes restrictions should apply. I'm sure u remember how it use to be u got a tag for archery buck or doe it was your choice then u were done. Lots of deer back then. I personally love seeing deer. Id rather see 20 deer a day then a decent buck. Let's face it that's what we have decent bucks! Now we have decent bucks and no does.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

True .... That why I was told they were allowing baiting to pull deer off properties u couldn't hunt. They gave that a whole yr before stopping it. Lol




thencprince1515 said:


> Personally I'm tired so seeing "Posted" signs everywhere I try to hunt in PA, it's such a joke. As for the people saying they never see anything in PA I have to disagree, I see a lot of deer the problem is being able to get on land that you can have a chance to harvest one.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Shooter I agree with your thoughts but really feel all are entitled to harvest their game any way they choose. To save our herd we all need to make sacrifices and live with them until things get back in order. I hunt gun, muzzleloader, and bow. When things started getting bad around here I went strictly bow in Pa. Now I do take my 10 yr old on the men tour hunt. I feel kids should beable to kill what they want as they are the future and a lot of limited time. Seniors that are retired have all the time in the world so yes restrictions should apply. I'm sure u remember how it use to be u got a tag for archery buck or doe it was your choice then u were done. Lots of deer back then. I personally love seeing deer. Id rather see 20 deer a day then a decent buck. Let's face it that's what we have decent bucks! Now we have decent bucks and no does.


I think we see things the same.I don't have a problem with kids hunting any way they want .when my son started hunting I wanted him to fall in love with hunting experience like me.I don't know you keep your 10 yr old interested in hunting here in pa.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok fellas it was nice finally being able to have a decent conversation!! Off to bed for a early sit. U all have a good one and best of luck to those going out tomorrow


----------



## Signal11Lures (Oct 19, 2012)

PA Buck Down! Dave took this great Buck in PA. He uses Signal 11 Lures. For this one He used "tramp Stamp" estrus and gland lure.


----------



## dist5mxer (Jan 26, 2010)

thencprince1515 said:


> Personally I'm tired so seeing "Posted" signs everywhere I try to hunt in PA, it's such a joke. As for the people saying they never see anything in PA I have to disagree, I see a lot of deer the problem is being able to get on land that you can have a chance to harvest one.


*note that posted signs don't mean you can't hunt the property.. knock on doors, some people just want to know who is on their land. We stopped using "hunting by permission only" posters along time ago due to people just barging in.. the "posted" signs put some what of an end to that. We have a land owner that leases us roughly half of his 618 acres.. the other half he allows only certain people to hunt (3 others hunters). All 618 acres is posted with "No tresspassing".


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck tomorrow guys may that 30 point buck step out in front of you.


----------



## Maxxis1934 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lets take one season off. No hunting for one year.. If that would fix the problem i would gladly take 2014 off and pay double for my license in 2015. IF that would fix the deer population:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> I think we almost all agree that there is no need for early muzzleloader season, and absolutely no need for early rifle season.


Amen to that.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

I would be very okay with a shorter season and being able to hunt Sunday. It would certainly make it worthwhile to travel to other parts of the State to hunt for the weekend. It is not now.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

? for you guys do yous notice the decline in hunters in your area I no in my area elk county its getting perty sad anymore I am lucky if I run into 1 small game hunter while in the woods.2 weeks ago I drove around about 30 to 40 miles and seen 2 trucks parked on game lands that was it even this week for the last week of archery I have only see less than a handful of trucks.i use to be one of them guys that wanted less hunters in the woods but now its sad how much it has declined.


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Shot this one on Saturday, November 9th, 2013. My first ten point ever. It came out with a doe and started feeding right in front of me at 20 yds. Since then, have been out with my brother and my son, have been seeing lots of deer this week including a lot of chasing. Had one run within range for my 12 year old son last night but we could not get it to stop as he was chasing a doe hard. It's been a great week up here in North Central Pa for sightings and activity!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jayson2984 said:


> You never saying anything. You just post a series of questions not answering questions and he said she said BS. No one cares what hunters think period.
> 
> As far as the rifle hunters 90% of the hunters are not hunting deer on natural movement like archery hunters. Also I have never ever seen to many archery hunters. Maybe to many crossbows and muzzle loaders but never archers.


No one cares what hunters think? You aren't a hunter? C'mon man everybody else got the point; don't be so bitter.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

One huge factor that needs inserted into this discussion is the difference between the special regs areas and the rest of the state. The rest of the state does not have the same interest and game laws and slaughter to deal with as we do in the special regs. Sadly Pennsylvanias game management is driven by the mighty dollar and it shows.


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

All the problems solved here with the great minds on archery talk


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> 1) Legalize Sunday
> 2)Cut doe tags to 1 per any weapon
> 3)1 buck tag choose weapon archery or firearm. Seasons don't overlap and no archery in firearm season.


Agree on 1 & 2. Not sure what you mean by the first part of #3. You can only take 1 buck.
As for the second part of that. Totally disagree. The area I hunt I would not be comfortable with a gun (or anyone in there with a gun). It's too small and too many house/buildings in the area. Bow allows me to continue to hunt it if I don't already have a buck down.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Billy H said:


> One huge factor that needs inserted into this discussion is the difference between the special regs areas and the rest of the state. The rest of the state does not have the same interest and game laws and slaughter to deal with as we do in the special regs. Sadly Pennsylvanias game management is driven by the mighty dollar and it shows.


I rarely hunt special regs so that is good to know. Are the areas too big to micromanage deer hotspots?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Just two little fuzzy heads last night and that might be it for me  Wanted to get out tonight but think I need to my stuff together for my bear trip. On to the black bears


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

Wednesday 11/13 at 7:15am I killed my best bow buck to date. Prior to this season I had never killed anything better than a 7 point and I told myself that I really wanted to hold out for an 8 or better this year. So when this 10 came by, I didn't hesitate for a second. He was alone and approaching on a trail that was further down the hill than I wanted him. He was only about 40 yards or so, but headed toward brush I can't shoot into. I stood, took bow off hanger and got my feet and body positioned for the shot. I stuck my right hand in my jacket pocket, and without pulling it out, turned the can over for one muffled bleat. He turned left up the hill and when he hit the correct trail he turned right and continued toward me. Slowly. I hooked the release on the loop and hoped that my sternum wouldn't be blasted into pieces from my heart pounding on it from the inside. When he passed behind the last tree before my shooting lane, I drew. I let him take about two more steps to get just past me and I made some sort of God awful adrenaline fueled grunt noise to stop him. He stopped. He was slightly quartered away at about 15 yards. Just like he had read the script. I settled the pin and let er rip. I watched the red nocturnal bury in his side as he lunged forward, my arrow sticking in the ground just beyond where he had been. I watched him run about 40 yards before he disappeared over the edge of the hill. I never heard a crash so I waited a while before going to get him. I'll post all the details of that in the tracking thread. Short version is he didn't go far. He may not be a monster, in fact he's only 13 inches wide inside. But he's a perfectly symmetrical solid 10 point, he's mine, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Things are finally picking up here and we have 2 days left to hunt....ugh.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Jacobh and I both live and hunt in the special regs area of 5C. Neither of us are overrun with deer. I've gone three days this week of seeing nothing. These special regs areas are too big in my opinion.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful deer skully. Congrats!! Love seeing the early snow too.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

nicko said:


> Jacobh and I both live and hunt in the special regs area of 5C. Neither of us are overrun with deer. I've gone three days this week of seeing nothing. These special regs areas are too big in my opinion.


I as well hunt 5c and you are correct but depending where you hunt there are either a lot of deer or very little. The real question is how does that get resolved? I can pick out 2 areas I hunt that are a few miles apart and in one area there are plenty of deer, I may not see them every time I hunt especially when my 5 year old is with me, but most times we do, then the other area I hunt you have to be lucky to see something.
,


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

LetThemGrow said:


> I rarely hunt special regs so that is good to know. Are the areas too big to micromanage deer hotspots?


Yes. Entirely too big. 5C is comprised of parts of 6 counties and the topography and habitat in this WMU varies widely from one area of the unit to the next. In the area I live, it is very flat farmland and agricultural ground. But if I drive 30 minutes to my hunting land, it is all mountainous hardwood. I think the main problem besides the size of the WMU is the lack of access to land. There are some public hunting lands but everything else is privately owned and POSTED as far as the eye can see with some properties having a POSTED sign on a tree every 20 yards. The deer problems that might exist here are going to be mostly limited to land that you can't hunt and can't get permission to hunt. The deer are not dumb. They know were they are safe.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Pistolero17 said:


> I as well hunt 5c and you are correct but depending where you hunt there are either a lot of deer or very little. The real question is how does that get resolved? I can pick out 2 areas I hunt that are a few miles apart and in one area there are plenty of deer, I may not see them every time I hunt especially when my 5 year old is with me, but most times we do, then the other area I hunt you have to be lucky to see something.
> ,


It's crazy and really makes you scratch your head as to why some areas that seem to have everything are almost completely devoid of deer and another area is overrun. Does the spot were you see very few deer by any chance get more human exposure from walkers, hikers, bikers, etc?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

By the way guys, there are only 8,411 doe tags remaining in 5C. Get em while you can.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

skully1200 said:


> Wednesday 11/13 at 7:15am I killed my best bow buck to date. Prior to this season I had never killed anything better than a 7 point and I told myself that I really wanted to hold out for an 8 or better this year. So when this 10 came by, I didn't hesitate for a second. He was alone and approaching on a trail that was further down the hill than I wanted him. He was only about 40 yards or so, but headed toward brush I can't shoot into. I stood, took bow off hanger and got my feet and body positioned for the shot. I stuck my right hand in my jacket pocket, and without pulling it out, turned the can over for one muffled bleat. He turned left up the hill and when he hit the correct trail he turned right and continued toward me. Slowly. I hooked the release on the loop and hoped that my sternum wouldn't be blasted into pieces from my heart pounding on it from the inside. When he passed behind the last tree before my shooting lane, I drew. I let him take about two more steps to get just past me and I made some sort of God awful adrenaline fueled grunt noise to stop him. He stopped. He was slightly quartered away at about 15 yards. Just like he had read the script. I settled the pin and let er rip. I watched the red nocturnal bury in his side as he lunged forward, my arrow sticking in the ground just beyond where he had been. I watched him run about 40 yards before he disappeared over the edge of the hill. I never heard a crash so I waited a while before going to get him. I'll post all the details of that in the tracking thread. Short version is he didn't go far. He may not be a monster, in fact he's only 13 inches wide inside. But he's a perfectly symmetrical solid 10 point, he's mine, and I couldn't be happier.


Fantastic deer and fantastically well written


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

nicko said:


> It's crazy and really makes you scratch your head as to why some areas that seem to have everything are almost completely devoid of deer and another area is overrun. Does the spot were you see very few deer by any chance get more human exposure from walkers, hikers, bikers, etc?


No very few people use the land, there is a trail system but I hardly ever see anyone. Some years ago I would see does all the time, and every year it would drop. I have only taken a doe 4 years ago by choice and know I am one of two people who use a bow there. 3 other guys go in during firearms so my only guess is they are taking them out. We see lots of bucks though small.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Pistolero17 said:


> No very few people use the land, there is a trail system but I hardly ever see anyone. Some years ago I would see does all the time, and every year it would drop. I have only taken a doe 4 years ago by choice and know I am one of two people who use a bow there. 3 other guys go in during firearms so my only guess is they are taking them out. We see lots of bucks though small.


Sounds quite a bit like the land I hunt but with more known usage of the property by humans. It started off great and as the human use increased, the deer sightings decreased.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

11/14/13 I shot this buck in 1B. First buck in the snow. Hot doe was his downfall. Shot him at 30 yards, downwind, thanks Essence of Fall cover scent! Black Eagle Rampage tipped with a Rage 3 Blade Chisel Tip only let him go 50 yards.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

PSUBowhunter said:


> Here is our season so far. I started off the year killing a 7 point on opening night. We had just got back from SD and I decided to go out. About an hour before dark this guy came through. I couldn't decide if I wanted to shoot him or not, but when he offered me a good 20 yard shot I just couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> Then a few weeks later my younger brother got his first buck with traditional gear, a nice 8 pointer.
> ...


Great story PSUBowhunter!

What's the poundage on those traditionals?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats to all the luck hunters! Anybody needs a hunting partner for next season let me know, haha. I have seen two bucks all season. A spike the first day and a 6pt in 2B 2 Saturdays ago. Slowest season ever for me by far in Pa, I have seen a total of 4 deer on stand including those two bucks. Ohio has been much kinder but I am being picky there LOL.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Pretty quiet morning in my little corner of 5C. I was hoping one of the barely legal 5 pts. would come by. Oddly, we have not seen any real change since antler restrictions went in to place. In fact, every year we see a new crop of big-bodied 4 pts. There just isn't the nutrition where we are to grow big antlers. Lots of lawns & grass. And the big horse farm in the middle where you can't hunt doesn't help. The deer mostly hang out there.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

LetThemGrow said:


> I rarely hunt special regs so that is good to know. Are the areas too big to micromanage deer hotspots?


Way too big. 5C is a great example. For every acre somebody can hunt there are 4-5 nobody can hunt. Guess where the deer hang out?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

People said I was nuts when I said ARs weren't doing anything but letting small illegal bucks live. I'm not far from u Im hunting Limerick. Yes there are big bucks here but there always has been





QUOTE=Mr. October;1068663938]Pretty quiet morning in my little corner of 5C. I was hoping one of the barely legal 5 pts. would come by. Oddly, we have not seen any real change since antler restrictions went in to place. In fact, every year we see a new crop of big-bodied 4 pts. There just isn't the nutrition where we are to grow big antlers. Lots of lawns & grass. And the big horse farm in the middle where you can't hunt doesn't help. The deer mostly hang out there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

One thing nobody complains about is what happened to maintaining food and cover crops?Nothing is done anymore to improve the quality of the hunting grounds.Which is a shame because there is a lot of public ground that could be used by everyone.Face it more and more farms stop farming all the time.All we ever complain about is lack of seeing deer.Or we need to cut back on seasons and antlerless tags.Almost everyone wants to add days though.We should go after the PGC itself.They don't do much for the sport period.They do some small studies,but never improve anything.Other than introducing predators back into the wild.Look at the money spent on the whole Elk project.Only because that is making them a fortune.Which they said was never intended to do.The whole system needs a complete make over.It is the only thing that will improve anything.We need to start there first.Then work on everything else.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I hunt property that butts up to game lands. The PGC leases the property out to a farmer. So they make $$ there too. Unfortunately we can't just go in and plant food plots on this land. How can we improve food sources on public land if they don't allow us? Not only that but the number of hunters that would surround that area no deer in their right mind would go near it. I can honestly say if Pa keeps heading in this direction I will hunt out of state only. It is pathetic and they should be ashamed of the way they're destroying our sport


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

We shouldn't be the ones that have to plant the food plots.They used to do it on there own.I could show you a great gamelands,used to be really nice.Now they come in maybe every 3 years and mow what was once a food plot.Your are lucky to see a small area of a few acres done these days.Funds aren't being used for what they were intended for.Pa. is going down the crapper more every year.Still all we complain about is the same stuff.What about the small game and bird hunters?They deserve something also.Nothing that is really important for the future.All we worry about is more days to hunt,and being able to shoot a big buck.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

You can't do any land management on public land. You can't even pick flowers or screw anything into a tree. I'm surprised they allow tree stands.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

jays375 said:


> We shouldn't be the ones that have to plant the food plots.They used to do it on there own.I could show you a great gamelands,used to be really nice.Now they come in maybe every 3 years and mow what was once a food plot.Your are lucky to see a small area of a few acres done these days.Funds aren't being used for what they were intended for.Pa. is going down the crapper more every year.Still all we complain about is the same stuff.What about the small game and bird hunters?They deserve something also.Nothing that is really important for the future.All we worry about is more days to hunt,and being able to shoot a big buck.


Small game hunters are disappearing everywhere. A big, big, big part of the reason is that deer season in most States now runs from Sept.-January with no break. When i was growing up, I hunted deer in October and beginning of November then small game for most of November and December except during firearm season. Now deer season goes straight through and with lots of leased land or otherwise hunted land nobody wants small game hunters stomping around their deer hunting property. Of course, we hunted small game hard on the same property we deer hunted and still managed to kill deer. 

Heck even discussions around Sunday hunting focus on deer hunting. I always mention for those that focus on deer and deer alone that you can hunt more than deer in Pennsylvania. It is just that most of us have to choose what to do with our one day off we can hunt. I can hunt deer OR small game OR waterfowl. Give me Sunday and I guarantee you I won't be out JUST deer hunting every day of the weekend.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Jays Hey I agree but why not let us??? Where I'm at they put in like 3-4 ponds for waterfowl that's it then they cater to small game hunters. They pretty much wiped out pheasants now they're working on deer. By me they stock pheasants every Friday. Midas well stock chickens to shoot that's all they really are! I walked up on 1 the other day and it just stood there. This is Pa hunting


----------



## WAF4011 (Apr 29, 2012)

Skully: That's a great looking 10. Congrats.


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well you are fortunate in your location.Here they do nothing.A few pheasants once a year.Pheasants are another said subject.Didn't take a biologist to figure out the lack of cover doesn't help the population.Out toward the central and western counties nothing.The whole system needs a revamp.They do nothing for hunting in PA..That should be the real issue.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Predators put a big hit on the pheasant population. The property I hunt for deer used to have pheasants back in the 70s when I was a kid and they would come into my parents back yard. When I hunt that property now, I see red fox regularly, some days multiple foxes. Nobody traps anymore and with an unchecked furbearer population, the pheasant population will never recover.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

nicko said:


> Predators put a big hit on the pheasant population. The property I hunt for deer used to have pheasants back in the 70s when I was a kid and they would come into my parents back yard. When I hunt that property now, I see red fox regularly, some days multiple foxes. Nobody traps anymore and with an unchecked furbearer population, the pheasant population will never recover.


Predators are part of it but it also has to do with the way we farm today. Fields are now picked clearn with more effiecnt equipment leaving little area for pheasants to hid.


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like a few more nice bucks falling. Congrats to all!!!!

I was just on my way home from the store at noon and saw deer in two different fields feeding. Have to hunt all day this time of year.

Thanks to those for the congrats as well.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats to those that scored!
Had a shooter at 80 yards this morning, but not any closer. Shot a nice sized doe.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

I am getting depressed and starting to think I should hand in my bow or just use it to shoot in the yard. Maybe I will take up squirrel hunting, plenty of those things around, especially under the three hickory trees in my back yard.


----------



## skully1200 (Sep 26, 2008)

nicko said:


> Beautiful deer skully. Congrats!! Love seeing the early snow too.





jayson2984 said:


> Fantastic deer and fantastically well written





WAF4011 said:


> Skully: That's a great looking 10. Congrats.


Thanks guys. Couple more pics.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> People said I was nuts when I said ARs weren't doing anything but letting small illegal bucks live. I'm not far from u Im hunting Limerick. Yes there are big bucks here but there always has been.


AR's absolutely do something. Most realize it has changed buck age structure and harvest age average to some degree.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah in what 11 yrs it's given our bucks 1 extra yr of life. We now shoot 2.5 yr olds. It's still far from mature. What has been done for our overall herd health? Or is it only the bucks that matter?





LetThemGrow said:


> AR's absolutely do something. Most realize it has changed buck age structure and harvest age average to some degree.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

I have to agree with the posts above pertaining to the PGC doing very little to actually improve the habitat for deer. The 200 acres we hunt had decreasing deer numbers from year to year. 2 years ago the owner did a heavy select cut on the mature timber but left pockets of Oak and cherry stand. Now we are seeing tons of deer sign. Why can't the PGC contract out regular 500 acre clear/select cuts on the gamelands. They would boost revenue and improve habitat without spending a dime.

Also, with the number of hunters in PA why not restrict rifles in gun season? This is how you truly produce mature bucks. Keep Jim Bob from sitting along a power line where he can shoot any buck that crosses within 500 yards. Bring back the art of hunting (nkt shooting) and maybe a few will survive.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Same can also be said for not allowing archery to coincide with the rut. Last day for archery should be October 31st and if you want to hunt pick up a shotgun and go after turkeys or small game for a few weeks!! I love the rut but if the PGC really wants mature bucks then they should get serious about it.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well guys, tomorrow is it! After that, it's the pumpkin army's turn.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I only seen a spike today around 3 clk out feeding i had my buddy practice his stalking he got with in 35 yards which was perty good for it being in a meadow with only a couple cherry trees for cover then on or way back in seen 6 doe's just starting to come out of the thickets.one more day to get it done boy the seasons go by fast anymore good luck tomorrow guys.


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw 2 different 8 points, a 7, 6, 4, and spike today. The 8's were out of range and the 7 and 6 got a free pass. A bunch of doe but none came in range. The 7 was 20 yards behind a doe and never took his eyes off her. The 6 point made a scrape 27 yards in front of me. Great day in the woods, but no shooting.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Left work at 10:00 am and headed home. On the way I saw a beautiful 8 point in a field mounting a doe, had to be the biggest buck I have seen all year and was no more than 40 yards away from the road, also had a respectable 6 point hanging on the woodline on the same field. Got in the stand by 12:30 and had one barely legal 5 point come through at 1:45, at 15 yards and that was it till dark. I'll probably sit in a stand most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

pabuck said:


> I have to agree with the posts above pertaining to the PGC doing very little to actually improve the habitat for deer. The 200 acres we hunt had decreasing deer numbers from year to year. 2 years ago the owner did a heavy select cut on the mature timber but left pockets of Oak and cherry stand. Now we are seeing tons of deer sign. Why can't the PGC contract out regular 500 acre clear/select cuts on the gamelands. They would boost revenue and improve habitat without spending a dime.
> 
> Also, with the number of hunters in PA why not restrict rifles in gun season? This is how you truly produce mature bucks. Keep Jim Bob from sitting along a power line where he can shoot any buck that crosses within 500 yards. Bring back the art of hunting (nkt shooting) and maybe a few will survive.


agreed slug guns only !


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> agreed slug guns only !


 Rifles are the problem? You can't shoot out of a slug guns range on the public land where I live. How in the heck is that gonna help. Keep the rifles, plant some winter food.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

pabuck said:


> Also, with the number of hunters in PA why not restrict rifles in gun season? This is how you truly produce mature bucks. Keep Jim Bob from sitting along a power line where he can shoot any buck that crosses within 500 yards. Bring back the art of hunting (nkt shooting) and maybe a few will survive.


How on earth would you enforce a not sitting on a powerline rule? Seems laughable to even propose that 1.

There are 13 bucks we know of where i hunt...of those 13, 10 are legal with the current pt rules. If the game commission put into effect 4pts to 1 antler rule then only 5 of those bucks would be legal to kill. Seems to me like that would reap better rewards much faster at letting close to 50% of the bucks live atleast another year.

The only reason i think i'm seeing the best looking racks in years around where i hunt is because only 1 buck was taken there last year and this is the 1st time in over ten years that corn has been planted on the property. I'm guessing 8 of the 13 bucks are only about 1.5yrs old.

Where i hunt i did not fill my buck tag in archery last year. I then hunted for buck in rifle season and saw 6 buck that weren't legal before i got lucky and saw a 3.5yr old 6pt. Out of those 6 illegal buck seen by me i know atleast 2 were taken by junior hunters...if they really want the current 3pt rule to have it's full effect shouldn't it apply to everyone!?

Only other way to improve the racks overall is practice letting the little guys walk and plant supplemental food plots if possible.
Where i hunt letting them walk is not going to do much in the big picture because almost everyone bordering the 250ish acres i hunt is going to shoot the first legal buck they can. That's just the way Pa is, some guys will hold out and others won't.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't understand why we r focused on changing others?? Why are we not thinking about ways we as bow hunters can help? Too many are afraid that they may have to give something up and not willing to


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

AjPUNISHER said:


> How on earth would you enforce a not sitting on a powerline rule? Seems laughable to even propose that 1.
> 
> There are 13 bucks we know of where i hunt...of those 13, 10 are legal with the current pt rules. If the game commission put into effect 4pts to 1 antler rule then only 5 of those bucks would be legal to kill. Seems to me like that would reap better rewards much faster at letting close to 50% of the bucks live atleast another year.
> 
> ...


Truth.. 100% logical truth


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Why are we only interested in saving the bucks? What about the overall herd? Why does nobody talk about how to ensure our does are fed well in winter months to make sure next yr fawns are healthy so our herd gets larger? Oh no it's always about antler size






AjPUNISHER said:


> How on earth would you enforce a not sitting on a powerline rule? Seems laughable to even propose that 1.
> 
> There are 13 bucks we know of where i hunt...of those 13, 10 are legal with the current pt rules. If the game commission put into effect 4pts to 1 antler rule then only 5 of those bucks would be legal to kill. Seems to me like that would reap better rewards much faster at letting close to 50% of the bucks live atleast another year.
> 
> ...


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jayson2984 said:


> Rifles are the problem? You can't shoot out of a slug guns range on the public land where I live. How in the heck is that gonna help. Keep the rifles, plant some winter food.


 you go from thread to thread causing trouble really ! and how much do you plant 0 is my guess? i have planted 40 acres for deer this year and have for past 10-15 years i put out minerals as well for what nothing because deer will only get big with age which they wont why because they are killed bye all my surrounding neighbors before they reach 3-1/2 in my area .


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> you go from thread to thread causing trouble really ! and how much do you plant 0 is my guess? i have planted 40 acres for deer this year and have for past 10-15 years i put out minerals as well for what nothing because deer will only get big with age which they wont why because they are killed bye all my surrounding neighbors before they reach 3-1/2 in my area .


Well I didn't know saying rifles were not the problem was causing trouble. People can use cross bows and inline muzzle loaders but not rifles??? So your guessing about how much I farm huh? The plant winter food was to the PGC not you. They don't make laws specially for your 100 acres ya know. Sounds like you have a neighbor who hunts from a power line that divides your property. You are one salty dog. 

Rifle don't kill deer people kill deer hahahahahah


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Why are we only interested in saving the bucks? What about the overall herd? Why does nobody talk about how to ensure our does are fed well in winter months to make sure next yr fawns are healthy so our herd gets larger? Oh no it's always about antler size


Pa hunters are always talking about the racks here so i thought i would contribute some input about what i thought about it.

I think the game commission did do something for doe this year or am i wrong. Lower numbers of bonus tags? I have applied for and gotten 2 doe tags every year that i applied for them...this year i did not get a 2nd doe tag. Most years i leave the 2nd doe tag unfilled by choice...with 4 people at my home eating and if i did not fill my buck tag, then i strongly consider filling the extra doe tag.

I'm for... shortening archery to 4 weeks and rifle to 1 week,doe back to 3 days. Couldn't hurt.

As for doe where i hunt, the doe were not hit hard either last season. We saw atleast twice as many compared to bucks and there seem to be just as many this year. I know not every area is like that...some are hit hard every year and others continue to have extended and extra seasons because they have too many of them.


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

On another note good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow. I have passed on some smaller bucks and doe all week in hopes a nice buck was following her. Well that didn't work out for me. If I get a chance at a doe tomorrow its getting an arrow sent its way. Good Luck everyone.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

skinner2 said:


> On another note good luck to everyone heading out tomorrow. I have passed on some smaller bucks and doe all week in hopes a nice buck was following her. Well that didn't work out for me. If I get a chance at a doe tomorrow its getting an arrow sent its way. Good Luck everyone.


Good luck to you and everyone else hitting the woods tomorrow. I'll be heading out as well, so off to bed i go.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

113,000 tags in 5c alone!!!





AjPUNISHER said:


> Pa hunters are always talking about the racks here so i thought i would contribute some input about what i thought about it.
> 
> I think the game commission did do something for doe this year or am i wrong. Lower numbers of bonus tags? I have applied for and gotten 2 doe tags every year that i applied for them...this year i did not get a 2nd doe tag. Most years i leave the 2nd doe tag unfilled by choice...with 4 people at my home eating and if i did not fill my buck tag, then i strongly consider filling the extra doe tag.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Why are we only interested in saving the bucks? What about the overall herd? Why does nobody talk about how to ensure our does are fed well in winter months to make sure next yr fawns are healthy so our herd gets larger? Oh no it's always about antler size


What do you do on your land to promote deer food? With as few deer as you have concluded there are left in Pa how is food a problem?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

The area I live in is loaded with developments. My mom has 18 acres planted in soy bean then corn every other yr and areas of winter wheat. What about you???


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Pa has a estimated 1.5 million deer. The PGC this yr approved 839,000 doe tags. Nobody sees a problem with this??


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

AjPUNISHER said:


> How on earth would you enforce a not sitting on a powerline rule? Seems laughable to even propose that 1.
> 
> There are 13 bucks we know of where i hunt...of those 13, 10 are legal with the current pt rules. If the game commission put into effect 4pts to 1 antler rule then only 5 of those bucks would be legal to kill. Seems to me like that would reap better rewards much faster at letting close to 50% of the bucks live atleast another year.
> 
> ...


For the most part I agree, I have no problem with a junior taking a smaller buck, I've been lucky enough to hunt our farm my whole life and I've never shot a buck under 7 points, however on my venture of public lands here the past 2 years a 7point 80" buck is a "target buck". The kids would lose interest so fast if they had to wait for a legal deer on public lands. PA has its flaws on AR, if the overall result was to produce mature bucks, the system will never work, its a start...but 3 to a side isnt helpin many bucks mature... if i could enforce a new set of some regulations, 11 and under have no restrictions, 12-16 follow the 3point side statewide, and adult hunters followed 8 total points OR 15" spread. Publicly, we won't grow many monsters here and 1.5 year 8 points are not uncommon (I've passed 3 this year, 2 on public land) and that gives many opportunities to harvest a buck. However its very clear that now the game commission is not concerned with quality management as much as money. The past decade of 12 day antlerless rifle season and annual rise of antlerless tags while population is nearly non existent speaks volumes. Im well aware you gotta kill some does to keep the ratio in check, but I wasn't aware you gotta completely clean them out to do so. Its too easy to blame the pgc, when it comes down to it the hunters hold the cards, much like you see on managed private land, 75-100" deer walk, that simply doesn't happen on state land and more so the monday after thanksgiving. Ohio has no AR and put out 150" game land buck, disciplined hunters is most necessary for producing mature deer, not state regulated AR.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

AjPUNISHER said:


> How on earth would you enforce a not sitting on a powerline rule? Seems laughable to even propose that 1.
> 
> There are 13 bucks we know of where i hunt...of those 13, 10 are legal with the current pt rules. If the game commission put into effect 4pts to 1 antler rule then only 5 of those bucks would be legal to kill. Seems to me like that would reap better rewards much faster at letting close to 50% of the bucks live atleast another year.
> 
> ...


LOL, do you think I W's proposing a law to keep hunters off of power lines?!?!?! If you limit a hunter from being able to shoot over 200 yards by taking away the rifle, now a hunter needs to actually hunt instead of sitting in his truck with his 300 win mag.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Just put the doe hunting back to where it was before 2005, at least for a few years. Then put the tags at where they belong for each area and estimated population. Length of season is not an issue for buck anyway, and wouldn't be for doe either, if allocated correctly. Got to remember, most hunters probably don't get out out even 50% of the seasons due to schedules. In the end, it comes down to hunters choosing witch deer they shoot, and in PA, most hunters just want a deer, any deer.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pabuck said:


> LOL, do you think I W's proposing a law to keep hunters off of power lines?!?!?! If you limit a hunter from being able to shoot over 200 yards by taking away the rifle, now a hunter needs to actually hunt instead of sitting in his truck with his 300 win mag.


This is ludicrous. If you think enough deer are shot between 2-500 yards to change the population you are confused.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

AjPUNISHER said:


> Pa hunters are always talking about the racks here so i thought i would contribute some input about what i thought about it.
> 
> I think the game commission did do something for doe this year or am i wrong. Lower numbers of bonus tags? I have applied for and gotten 2 doe tags every year that i applied for them...this year i did not get a 2nd doe tag. Most years i leave the 2nd doe tag unfilled by choice...with 4 people at my home eating and if i did not fill my buck tag, then i strongly consider filling the extra doe tag.
> 
> ...


I have no problem shortening seasons, if rifle season was taken back to 6 days and following 3 day doe I'd gladly take 4 weeks archery, if it were slug gun/flintlock it'd be all the better. Taking 200yds from a hunters range saves a hanful of deer. I love the "you get 6 weeks with rut, I get 2 weeks" line...well limit those 2 weeks to 40 yd shots, see how "uneven" it is.


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

jayson2984 said:


> This is ludicrous. If you think enough deer are shot between 2-500 yards to change the population you are confused.


So you don't think a large number of deer are shot from shooting houses in large fields with high powered rifles at long distances? You got a slug gun with a 3 round magazine and a 300 win mag with 4 rounds, which are you gonna take? A buck runs across a wide open field at 150 yards, not a tough shot with rifle from a shooting house. But the slug gun is a different story. 

I don't think it is a coincidence that the big buck producing states are shotgun/muzzle loader only during gun season.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Shotguns are allowed 5 shots in Pa. Nowadays people are shooting 150-200 yds with them too. Hell archers are trying to kill deer at 80 yds why wouldn't gun hunters shoot 200??




pabuck said:


> So you don't think a large number of deer are shot from shooting houses in large fields with high powered rifles at long distances? You got a slug gun with a 3 round magazine and a 300 win mag with 4 rounds, which are you gonna take? A buck runs across a wide open field at 150 yards, not a tough shot with rifle from a shooting house. But the slug gun is a different story.
> 
> I don't think it is a coincidence that the big buck producing states are shotgun/muzzle loader only during gun season.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pabuck said:


> So you don't think a large number of deer are shot from shooting houses in large fields with high powered rifles at long distances? You got a slug gun with a 3 round magazine and a 300 win mag with 4 rounds, which are you gonna take? A buck runs across a wide open field at 150 yards, not a tough shot with rifle from a shooting house. But the slug gun is a different story.
> 
> I don't think it is a coincidence that the big buck producing states are shotgun/muzzle loader only during gun season.


Again this is ludicrous. Last post addressing this nonsense. You are talking about changing 1% of the harvest. That neighbor with the shooting house on the power line with the 5 shot 300 has you upset. Go talk to him I am sure it's a 2 seatter.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Today heading to the stand I had the big 8 I have been watching run right acrossed the road in front of me, he didnt have a care in the world and it was around 1 PM, he was definitely looking for the ladies! I will be targeting him in the morning! 

As for this evenings hunting...I hunted this with my future father in law Den, I really enjoy getting out hunting with him and try to get out several times a year with him for all different seasons. He hunts with a wicked ridge crossbow due to shoulder surgery, he just upgraded to the wicked ridge this year and hadn't killed anything with it yet. Well tonight around 4PM I got a text from him..."Tim I just stuck an 8pt I think"....I was so excited getting that text and started shaking like I just shot. I got down and walked the several hundred yards to where he was setting, before the hunt he put out some special golden estrus on one of the wicks they provide and hung it downwind from him. Apparently the buck came from down wind with his nose to the ground and walked right to that tree/scent wick, 22yds from where Den was setting eating an apple lol. He sat his apple down when he saw movement and got the xbow ready, when the buck stopped at the scent wick quartering too him he let the bolt fly right behind the front shoulder catching one lung and liver on the way out the other side right in front of the guts...I dont think he could have put a better shot on the buck given the shot angle, I was very impressed with the shot and the result. He uses wasp jackhammers and has had great luck, after about 10yds the blood trail opened up and the buck made it about 95yds from where it was shot, likely dieing before I even received his text message! When he finally got to the buck he was so excited and thanked me numerous times. You see he has hunted public land his entire life, some semi private land here and there but typically all state game lands....so he doesnt shoot bucks all that often. This was actually his first buck he has killed in 11 years! I know it was the first buck with the new xbow! I was very happy and excited for him to get it, nearly brought a tear to my eye when he finally laid his hands on it and listening to him retell the story all evening....he truly could not have been more pleased or more thankful, I bet you I got thanked about 10 times before we ever even got the buck out of the woods! I will be euro mounting it for him and hope he realizes just how excited I was for him to take this buck, and how thankful I am for the times we share hunting/fishing.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Lol @ you people


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Last chance Saturday upon us….good luck everyone.


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great story 86, and congrats to Den on that buck! 

Good luck to all you guys on the last day! Having filled my tag last weekend I'll be sitting in NY with my '06 in my lap for opening day.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

On stand on a dreary last morning. Supposed to clear up. Not very hopeful about potential deer sightings though. The people on the neighboring farm feed them and they are all over there.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Settled in the stand and ready. Good luck to everybody.


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful morning here in Washington county good luck to everyone for the closing day


----------



## bsizzle (Jun 22, 2005)

Lets do this, good luck fellas!!!!!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> The area I live in is loaded with developments. My mom has 18 acres planted in soy bean then corn every other yr and areas of winter wheat. What about you???


Wow that's great if you let 18 acres stand all winter!

We have several acres of brassicas & rye. But I haven't concluded that our does are malnourished as you implied yours are. 18 acres and with the very few deer you see I don't know how they could be starving?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

LTG everything but the corn! We have nothing to really do with the soybeans. The farmer takes the corn. He plants everything for us and his payment is 18 acres of corn every other yr. win win for us


----------



## PaRay26 (Oct 24, 2013)

Just had a coyote come in. Not sure how the rest of the morning is gonna play out.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> LTG everything but the corn! We have nothing to really do with the soybeans. The farmer takes the corn. He plants everything for us and his payment is 18 acres of corn every other yr. win win for us


That is a huge win. Good luck today.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

j.d.m. said:


> Got to remember, most hunters probably don't get out out even 50% of the seasons due to schedules. In the end, it comes down to hunters choosing witch deer they shoot, and in PA, most hunters just want a deer, any deer.


I agree with this, I am lucky to get out 2 times a week most times once so opportunities don't come around often. I try to make the most of the time I am out there that's why I buy a license, and get one doe tag.


----------



## psexforce#70 (Aug 13, 2010)

My opinion if the mentor hunt is that it gives an adult the reason to shoot a buck that he can't with out his kid due to the horn regs I absolutely hate it when I see a kid and his dad kill a 1 ur old spike! Maybe I'm wrong but I know people in 4a and 2c that do it just to fill a tag if you can't hunt with out killing then your not a hunter or maybe never will be yeah we all get frustrated for eating tags but it happens! I love to see a mentor kid luck out and kill a really nice buck it's awesome to see that! But as far as seeing a parent fill a tag with a spike cuz he may or may not have had his kid in the woods just bothers me! Think of all the bucks that could have made it through that were filled with an adult tag because of the youth season! It's called hunting people were not always gonna kill a wall hanger so we might eat tag soup every now and then! Juniors also need some sort of reg even if it's two on each side!

I hunt Ohio and we have close to 500 acres on or camp just for 10 guys so I know about slug guns they suck for accuracy and distance so in a way yea Pennsylvania could go to slugs and save a FEW deer but not an over abundance but it would save a few and actually make people hunt deer and not just sit in the condo 30 feet up on telephone poles watching tv waiting for deer to step out! I do like the fact that the other big buck states (Ohio, Illinois, Iowa) are slug states but I'm not sold on the idea of it in pa! 

But goodluck on this last day guys shoot straight!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

My sons in the men tour program. If this was the case his tag would have been filled as all Im seeing are small bucks! I agree some do it but some of us don't. Don't punish a kid for the parents stupidity. If they want to kill it they will tag or not. Just yesterday we were going hunting and what pops out of the property we r hunting???? A trespassing POS!!!! U all can bash the orange army but bowhunter are driving too causing all our deer to become nocturnal. Id rather a kid shoot a 1.5 spike then a adult shoot a 2.5 yr old 5 pt. Look through this thread. Some good bucks in it but to be honest most are young and far from mature. We will never have a old mature herd!! Too many idiots make sure that will never happen. Like I said earlier the PGC approved 893,000 doe tags this yr for a herd of a "estimated 1.5 million. Now add buck tags in. We are allowed to kill approx. 1million deer leaving 500,000 across the entire state. No not every tag will be filled but they're saying it's ok to do this and we wonder why our seasons suck???
Ill give a hint it's not the kids or the seniors it the PGC and their unrealistic harvest allotment






psexforce#70 said:


> My opinion if the mentor hunt is that it gives an adult the reason to shoot a buck that he can't with out his kid due to the horn regs I absolutely hate it when I see a kid and his dad kill a 1 ur old spike! Maybe I'm wrong but I know people in 4a and 2c that do it just to fill a tag if you can't hunt with out killing then your not a hunter or maybe never will be yeah we all get frustrated for eating tags but it happens! I love to see a mentor kid luck out and kill a really nice buck it's awesome to see that! But as far as seeing a parent fill a tag with a spike cuz he may or may not have had his kid in the woods just bothers me! Think of all the bucks that could have made it through that were filled with an adult tag because of the youth season! It's called hunting people were not always gonna kill a wall hanger so we might eat tag soup every now and then! Juniors also need some sort of reg even if it's two on each side!
> 
> I hunt Ohio and we have close to 500 acres on or camp just for 10 guys so I know about slug guns they suck for accuracy and distance so in a way yea Pennsylvania could go to slugs and save a FEW deer but not an over abundance but it would save a few and actually make people hunt deer and not just sit in the condo 30 feet up on telephone poles watching tv waiting for deer to step out! I do like the fact that the other big buck states (Ohio, Illinois, Iowa) are slug states but I'm not sold on the idea of it in pa!
> 
> But goodluck on this last day guys shoot straight!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

And by the way don't worry about my 10 yr old harvesting a spike he dosent even want to hunt pa because he rarely sees deer here anymore. Makes a dad feel real good!


----------



## psexforce#70 (Aug 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> And by the way don't worry about my 10 yr old harvesting a spike he dosent even want to hunt pa because he rarely sees deer here anymore. Makes a dad feel real good!



I don't mean anyone in particular and im glad your not one if the jack wagons that do it I'm just saying it happens and I think your right to way to many tags! Do you and your son do anything with trail cams?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I know bro Im just saying we can't punish those following the rules! Yeah we do trailcams which funny last yr we went to check and they were stolen!!! Around me in Limerick it's trespassing and poaching killing us!! Hard to keep a kids interest when u see no deer and your stuffs stolen. The stand I hunt in the past 20 yrs I have always seen deer. The past 3-4 yrs sightings have been lower and lower and trespassers higher and higher. It's a damn shame for sure! Goodluck my comment wasn't aimed at u either Im just really frustrated the way this whole seasons has turned out. I don't care about shooting deer but seeing is nice. I had off all week and saw deer 2 days out of 7.... Not good


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Had a spike 10 yards from me at sunup and a small buck cruised by about 70-80 yards out. Most deer I've seen in 1.5 weeks.


----------



## psexforce#70 (Aug 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> I know bro Im just saying we can't punish those following the rules! Yeah we do trailcams which funny last yr we went to check and they were stolen!!! Around me in Limerick it's trespassing and poaching killing us!! Hard to keep a kids interest when u see no deer and your stuffs stolen. The stand I hunt in the past 20 yrs I have always seen deer. The past 3-4 yrs sightings have been lower and lower and trespassers higher and higher. It's a damn shame for sure! Goodluck my comment wasn't aimed at u either Im just really frustrated the way this whole seasons has turned out. I don't care about shooting deer but seeing is nice. I had off all week and saw deer 2 days out of 7.... Not good


Yea it's been a rough year here in Bedford county I am the only person who has permission to hunt this one property And I have seen atleast 4 different vehicles parked along the property I worry about my stand and camera too I'm afraid to hang more than one if each so people don't steal them! And I asked if you guys did because I know my 6 yr old nephew likes looking at the pictures and asks when I'll take him along with me so it seems to spark some interest for him hopefully he keeps it lol this ground I'm hunting for some reason is all nocturnal and not sure why but it drives me nuts cuz I've got sober hammers on camera one being a droptine buck and all or most all are at night! Pressure maybe?


----------



## Chad B. (Oct 31, 2006)

Had a small 8 just walk past me. First deer close enough for me to tell what it was.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Good luck on the final day all! I almost have the truck packed then I'm off to camp to bowhunt bear all week, were gonna stay and hunt Sat if we still have tags :wink: Will take the muzzle loader out. Need to get going so I can get out and try and find a buck this evening down there


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah it sucks. My son loves hunting. He's always asking when we r going to Md. He shot his 1st deer there this yr. just no interest in Pa





psexforce#70 said:


> Yea it's been a rough year here in Bedford county I am the only person who has permission to hunt this one property And I have seen atleast 4 different vehicles parked along the property I worry about my stand and camera too I'm afraid to hang more than one if each so people don't steal them! And I asked if you guys did because I know my 6 yr old nephew likes looking at the pictures and asks when I'll take him along with me so it seems to spark some interest for him hopefully he keeps it lol this ground I'm hunting for some reason is all nocturnal and not sure why but it drives me nuts cuz I've got sober hammers on camera one being a droptine buck and all or most all are at night! Pressure maybe?


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

You cant compare pa to the big buck states. For one if you know why it would make more sense. Years ago I was going to move to Indiana or Illinois. I read and talked to officers about the regulations. The reason they are slug gun and archery for the most part is because of land layout. The mid-western states are as flat as a pancake. They do not allow rifles because if you miss the bullet could go for miles. The officer told me that a slug drops and energy dissipates much more quickly. So those states do not do it for harvest protection but for protecting the welfare of the people. Pa is very mountainous and has more woods than most of those states. If you watch any hunting shows you see they hunt mostly field edges with small patches of woods. So having a slug gun season makes no sense. The only way Pa would do this is if they had a separate season where they can generate more revenue. The problem with Pa. is they truly don't care about the deer population but the revenue it generates. Until that changes it doesn't matter what the seasons or what we think they should be. 

You want to make a difference? Call your representatives and Harrisburg. Its all political guys. If a few hundred thousand call and send letters they see that as votes. Yea its sad but this is right on true. We can complain in forums all we want but until the fight hits the pockets of the government or who gets into office it wont matter.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

rswope2004 said:


> You cant compare pa to the big buck states. For one if you know why it would make more sense. Years ago I was going to move to Indiana or Illinois. I read and talked to officers about the regulations. The reason they are slug gun and archery for the most part is because of land layout. The mid-western states are as flat as a pancake. They do not allow rifles because if you miss the bullet could go for miles. The officer told me that a slug drops and energy dissipates much more quickly. So those states do not do it for harvest protection but for protecting the welfare of the people. Pa is very mountainous and has more woods than most of those states. If you watch any hunting shows you see they hunt mostly field edges with small patches of woods. So having a slug gun season makes no sense. The only way Pa would do this is if they had a separate season where they can generate more revenue. The problem with Pa. is they truly don't care about the deer population but the revenue it generates. Until that changes it doesn't matter what the seasons or what we think they should be.
> 
> You want to make a difference? Call your representatives and Harrisburg. Its all political guys. If a few hundred thousand call and send letters they see that as votes. Yea its sad but this is right on true. We can complain in forums all we want but until the fight hits the pockets of the government or who gets into office it wont matter.


True very true .its not about deer management or the hunters.politics and most importantly money.The bottom line just every other business


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Passed a small 6 point at 19yds around 7:30, he came in to some bleet calls from the Triple Toe Deer Flute and looking for the estrus scent i had put out before I got in my stand. He was accompanied by a smaller buck and a doe, they were both following her once they were satisfied there was not a hot doe under my stand lol. Shaping up to be a good day, I am on the move to another spot in my climber to finish out the final day....good luck to all those out!!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Skunked again. Total tally for the 2013 early season, 4 deer. That is not a typo LOL. 1 spike, 1 6pt, 2 does. I am not even bothering with the afternoon and getting my stuff washed and packed to head back to Ohio next week.

I am spending a LOT of time trying to get some new land to hunt next year. In the last two seasons I have seen 11 deer total on state land around here. That is awful. I know it's as much my lack of skills figuring out big woods deer as it is low deer numbers in this area. I just can't seem to figure them out anymore, they have TOO much land to move to as soon as they get pressured at all.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Was out at daybreak. Pulled into the game lands and got my stuff together. Before I left the truck two guys came and left and three came and stayed. Hunted a creek bottom that I am convinced now is an evening stand only. No deer again this morning. I really was up high this morning. Standing on a locon limit at 25ft is a tad hairy. Came out at 9:30, ate lunch, headed to a buddies camp in 15 for the afternoon.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Skunked again. Total tally for the 2013 early season, 4 deer. That is not a typo LOL. 1 spike, 1 6pt, 2 does. I am not even bothering with the afternoon and getting my stuff washed and packed to head back to Ohio next week.
> 
> I am spending a LOT of time trying to get some new land to hunt next year. In the last two seasons I have seen 11 deer total on state land around here. That is awful. I know it's as much my lack of skills figuring out big woods deer as it is low deer numbers in this area. I just can't seem to figure them out anymore, they have TOO much land to move to as soon as they get pressured at all.


Its not you bud, I dont own any land but in recent years friends have began letting me on their properties here and there. Its night and day different private to public. Guys who hunt private and dont hunt public really cant understand why guys think there are no deer. The fact they can make habitat improvements is the biggest difference. Their food plots and bedding areas are the best for miles around, of course deer are gonna be there.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

A bit warm here in pa today. Will it hamper the chasing?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Another doe this morning. No bucks seen. 5 guys I know hunted the same general area, couple townships and none of us saw a buck.
View attachment 1807094


----------



## hartzell932 (Nov 25, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Skunked again. Total tally for the 2013 early season, 4 deer. That is not a typo LOL. 1 spike, 1 6pt, 2 does. I am not even bothering with the afternoon and getting my stuff washed and packed to head back to Ohio next week.
> 
> I am spending a LOT of time trying to get some new land to hunt next year. In the last two seasons I have seen 11 deer total on state land around here. That is awful. I know it's as much my lack of skills figuring out big woods deer as it is low deer numbers in this area. I just can't seem to figure them out anymore, they have TOO much land to move to as soon as they get pressured at all.


I feel your pain! Total for the season i have seen 8 deer and have sat a total of 28 times this year! It doesnt help that the property i hunt still has all the corn still standing but all of the movement in the past 3-4 weeks has all been at night.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Yeah it sucks. My son loves hunting. He's always asking when we r going to Md. He shot his 1st deer there this yr. just no interest in Pa


And where did he get that attitude? And who set his expectations?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Another doe this morning. No bucks seen. 5 guys I know hunted the same general area, couple townships and none of us saw a buck.
> View attachment 1807094


Congrats Mathias. Be interesting to see how some folks here on this thread take to you killing does. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Well my early season is over. First year I didn't fill an archery tag in quite some time.

Sa from 6:00 AM till noon. Saw one small 6 early and then nothing till around 10 when I saw a decent 8 chase a doe into a thicket 30 yards in front of me and out the other side. Cant go tonight so that's it for this year. Guess I'll be part of the orange army in a couple of weeks. Bummer. At least Penn State is winning


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks LTG.
I could care less what anyone here or elsewhere thinks about my bow kills. I subscribe to sound management practices on my property and the properties i hunt and shoot according to the numbers i see. Yesterdays hunt I saw 15 does and 1 buck. I killed 1 doe….would have killed the buck too, very nice mature 8pt, but he had other thoughts.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Mr. October said:


> On stand on a dreary last morning. Supposed to clear up. Not very hopeful about potential deer sightings though. The people on the neighboring farm feed them and they are all over there.


Well . . managed to fill my buck tag on a formerly 8 point. (Right side broken off). So much for not hopeful. He was 80 yards above me in some brush. I grunted 3 times and he came like I blew a dog whistle. Just about on a dead run.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't realize seeing a deer was really a expectation. He hunts Md and sees deer every sit! But thanks.... Amazes me as knowledgable as u are u never post any success pics? I guess he had better things to do then sit for days on end seeing nothing but squirrels





LetThemGrow said:


> And where did he get that attitude? And who set his expectations?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to all successful hunters, buck or doe. I don't look down my nose at anybody or give anybody static for shooting a legal deer, buck or doe. Shoot what you want as long as it is legal and justify your decisions to nobody.

LTG stirring the pot again.

I ended today seeing a solo spike at 10 yards at sunup and another small buck at 8am. No tags filled for now but that's my fault as I had opportunities but blew them. Oh well, gun season opens in 2 weeks and there is still the post Christmas season which I love hunting, especially if I still have my buck tag.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Finally on the last morning. Not the big one I was after but couldn't resist on the last day


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Mr. October said:


> Well . . managed to fill my buck tag on a formerly 8 point. (Right side broken off). So much for not hopeful. He was 80 yards above me in some brush. I grunted 3 times and he came like I blew a dog whistle. Just about on a dead run.


Way to go!


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

nicko said:


> Congrats to all successful hunters, buck or doe. I don't look down my nose at anybody or give anybody static for shooting a legal deer, buck or doe. Shoot what you want as long as it is legal and justify your decisions to nobody.


Agreed. But if you shoot does don't complain about lack of deer sightings. If you shoot a young buck don't complain about lack of mature bucks. Yes, you are only 1 person but that is where change starts...1 person at a time.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Viper69 said:


> Finally on the last morning. Not the big one I was after but couldn't resist on the last day


Is this on the new property?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

No not the new place. That's mainly for next year. Just not enough time to scout it out properly


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats viper


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Viper69 said:


> Finally on the last morning. Not the big one I was after but couldn't resist on the last day


Great buck! Seems like the rut was really kicking in today. I saw quite a few bucks come in to the butcher shop in the short time I was there.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Not a bad consolation prize there Viper. Very nice buck.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

seen absolutely no rut activity this last week. a ton of doe's with nothing trailing. the freezing weather this week made it feel like late season out there


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

It took me till last day but I finely got a nice seven point. Grunted him in to 10yds. 
This was a long season with weird deer behavior. 
Im so glad I wont have to hunt with the orange army this year.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats Viper!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

:thumbs_up


Viper69 said:


> Finally on the last morning. Not the big one I was after but couldn't resist on the last day


----------



## moparsnhuntn (Dec 24, 2008)

nice buck viper


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats Viper. Way to get it done at crunch time! 
Sat all day today not one deer. Had a guy stomping around carrying a crossbow.
Got down from my lock-on around 11:30 , ate a quick lunch at the truck, grabbed my climber to go to my favorite spot, and there is an older gentlemen putting a ladder stand 40 yards from the tree I usually climb. Went back to my hang on and got skunked the rest of the day. Oh well, I'm thankful for another season and I got some meat in the freezer.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats guys, I hunted hard and passed some smaller legal bucks up this year.
Saw 100 deer total,22 were buck.
I will regroup and try to take one with the bow in rifle season.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

rambofirstblood said:


> Congrats guys, I hunted hard and passed some smaller legal bucks up this year.
> Saw 100 deer total,22 were buck.
> I will regroup and try to take one with the bow in rifle season.


Dang!!! I haven't seen 100 deer in 4 cumulative seasons.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Way to go Viper.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice buck viper congrats


----------



## jays375 (Aug 7, 2011)

Had higher expectations.The lack of acorns ruined that.My best two days were Weds,Thursdays this past week.The cold weather and snow might have helped that.Saw one of the nicest bucks I have ever seen.It was a really nice ten point.Unfortunately couldn't get a shot.He did stop at sixty yards so I could really look him over.Had one pic of him at night.Knew he was nice but not that nice.Never saw him again.Congrats to all who harvested a deer this year.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats to all those who filled their tags this season, whether it be doe or buck. Overall, it seemed like a strange season with below average deer movement. It was not for a lack of deer on the properties I hunt. My cameras verify there are plenty of deer including big bucks like the one in the video. Unfortunately, I have not figured out how to get these bucks to show themselves during daylight hours. I wonder if the weather had any impact on deer movement. Here in 2A the opening morning it was in the high 70's and then this week it was in the mid 20's and even had a bit of snow. It seemed that the rut was spotty and depended on the deer. Most bucks I have seen in the last 10 days were not grunting or chasing does. They were just browsing. That being said I did have a 130's class buck on Tuesday come flying under my stand grunting and hot on the tail of a doe. I just couldn't get him stopped to make a shot. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtidZwO9qok

Since it has been brought up in this thread, here is my take on PA deer management. For starters, the PGC is not interested in QDM and I can state that because I heard it straight from a wildlife biologist from the PGC. I will post his email to me below in response to some questions/concerns I had. That fact in itself is frustrating. Secondly, let me say I have no interest in going back to the days of seeing 75+ deer in a day with 80%+ of them being doe and the majority of the rest being 1 1/2 year old bucks. We needed increased doe harvest. I believe in some WMU's it has gone too far and in other WMU's the numbers are at or above what they should be for a healthy deer herd. We cannot blame the PGC for too few deer. The buck stops with us as hunters. I buy 2 or 3 doe tags every year and usually fill 1 or 2 based on the properties I hunt and if they can withstand having a few doe removed. Also, for those who hunt in surburban/urban areas around Pittsburgh and Philadelphia there is a reason doe tag allocations are very high and deer numbers are way down. That is what the deer management plan called for. One of the key factors was human/deer conflict. The PGC wanted deer numbers drastically reduced in WMU's 5C, 5D and 2B as to not conflict with areas of high human populations and by increasing tag allocations to very high levels that has been the result. 

I believe the PGC could learn a thing or two about deer management by looking at states that have successfully managed deer and taking a thing or two from their playbooks. Here are a few of my suggestions based on my hunting experiences and what knowledge I have gained over the years. I am by no means saying I am an expert. I just base my ideas on observations and logic.

1. Start to focus on Quality Deer Management. Use a 4 point to 1 side restriction statewide and no one is exempt from the regulation. The 4 point restriction protects a lot more deer than does the 3 point restriction. I can attest to this growing up hunting 3A and now hunting 2A and 2B. If I can just hand my rifle to my nephew to shoot a 1 1/2 year old buck the regulation is useless and its intended purpose is not carried out. If the long term benefits of shooting mature deer is explained to youth during hunters safety classes they will buy into it just like my nephew did when I explained to him why I won't shoot young deer. Gotta let them go to see them grow. Common sense. 
2. Get a better grasp on deer numbers and deer killed each year. The PGC knows that many hunters do not take the time to fill out their harvest card or go online to report their kill, so the PGC actually estimated deer numbers based on what they think is the percentage of us who follow the law and report our kills. 
3. Allow Sunday hunting. This is actually supported by the PGC, but it is an old blue law (thanks religious folks haha) that does not allow hunting on Sundays. Call and write your representatives and urge them to change this out dated law that goes against the separation of church and state. Also, by allowing hunting on Sundays I believe they will see recruitment numbers increase, which means increased license sales and more money in their pockets.
4. In WMU's where numbers are below their carrying capacity cut back on doe tag allocations to allow the populations to get to where they need to be for a healthy herd. 
5. Manage Public and Private land differently. Most public land is hunted much harder than private land and as a result deer numbers are lower. Maybe they could look at making a percentage of doe tags that are only allowed to be used on private land or some other way of reducing the deer kill on public land. 
6. Work with private landowners to make it appealing for them to open their land to hunting. Many people I know have quit hunting or are considering quitting because they can't find anything but overcrowded public land to hunt. The cooperative farm program the PGC has with landowners is great and many of the private lands I hunt are part of it. Many people do not even know about it. This burden also falls on hunters. Some are just too lazy or scared to knock on doors and ask. 
7. Try to encourage hunters to shoot mature doe rather than button bucks. If you look at the numbers since Antler Restrictions and increased doe tag allocations it looks like we now take more bucks than does. Unfortunately that is not the case. According to the PGC's biologist on average between 21-24% of all "antlerless" deer killed each year are actually button bucks. If you subtract that number from the "doe" kill and add it to the "buck" kill (they are male deer) we still kill more buck each year than doe. 
8. Last and I know this one is controversial I would like for them to consider limiting gun season to shotguns and muzzle-loaders and doing away with the traditional center-fire rifles. It would be interesting if they tried this for a limited time (3-5 years) and looked at the results and then determined to continue or go back to allowing rifles. 

Sorry, this was so long winded, but just wanted to share some of my thoughts. I know as hunters we are passionate about this sport we love. I try to limit my emotions when it comes to looking at it and look at it rather from a logical and biological prospective. As promised below is the email I received from a PGC biologist in 2010. I thought others might find this information useful and interesting. 

Mr. Burleigh,



Thank you for your questions. This usually does not happen but since you had specific questions, I decided to reply to you directly instead of posting answers on the website as would normally be the case.



Buck to doe ratios: The deer program does not have any goal dictating what that ratio should be. Tenants of Quality Deer Management do advocate a “balanced” buck to doe ratio of 1 to 2 adult does to 1 buck. However, sex ratios are naturally unbalanced in deer populations. In fact, sex ratios at birth favor males whether the range conditions are poor or excellent. Behavioral traits of males (i.e. high dispersal rates of yearling males, rutting behaviors, etc) predispose them to higher mortality when compared to females. But deer are a polygamous species. Therefore, one male is not required for every female. Pennsylvania’s deer management program is not a Quality Deer Management program. We management deer based on 5 goals which can be found in our deer management plan. We are in the process of updating that plan and I encourage you to read the Draft White-tailed Deer Management Plan. Individuals who wish to employ QDM strategies can do so on their properties but as a state agency, we are unable to manage at such a fine scale.



Antler restrictions: Only juniors, disabled persons with a permit to use a vehicle, and residents serving on active duty in the U.S. armed forces are exempt from antler restrictions. Senior license holders must abide the current antler restriction. Juniors and disabled persons were excluded from antler restrictions by the Board of Commissioners back in 2002. However, despite these exclusions, the majority of yearling bucks (i.e., the age class we wanted to protect) are surviving the hunting season. Information on antler restrictions and what they were designed to achieve can be found in several articles found on our website. 

Articles include:

· Antler Restrictions in Pennsylvania: Are They Working?

· An Evaluation of Antler Restrictions

· Antler Restrictions FAQs

All can be found at this address http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt?open=514&objID=585083&mode=2





Limiting antlered tags & unlimited antlerless tags: We do not need to increase the harvest of does and decrease the harvest of bucks. We are currently meeting our objectives of protecting a majority of yearling bucks from harvest and stabilizing deer populations with the current hunting license system, antler restrictions, and the antlerless allocation. Every spring the Deer & Elk Section analyzes the previous year’s harvest data and determines an “expected” harvest for each WMU for the upcoming hunting season. With this expected harvest, we then calculate the number of antlerless licenses needed to achieve this harvest. (See Annual WMU Population Assessments & Antlerless Allocations). We do not give special consideration to any group of hunters in this process. Some may consider the antlerless license process cumbersome; however, there are very few WMUs in which the allotted allocation is not sold out. POS system has simplified the process somewhat and we continue to look for new ways to further streamline it.



Sincerely,



Jeannine Tardiff Fleegle

Wildlife Biologist, Deer & Elk Management Section

PA Game Commission


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well another archery season gone by spent the last day hunting with some good friends and having a good time making memories no deer but the kill is the last thing that is important to me anymore the introduction of 2 new bow hunters and possible a 3rd for next year was my goal and for them to understand the kill is just the icing on the cake.We did manage to see 10 doe this morning still had fawns with them the afternoon was perty dead seen nothing i'm sure the warmer weather had something to do with it but we didn't see another deer until dark also almost took some out with the buddies truck on the way home as a momma and her 2 fawns crossed the road in front of us.The only down fall of the season was not being able to hunt with my dad at all since he had to work just about every weekend but we got rifle season to hunt together.I just want to say congrats to the hunters that got to fill there tags it sure was a different season up here that's for sure so to the guys that didn't get the chance to fill a tag good luck to yous in rifle or the late season.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tyepsu,

That was a very good read. I agree with some of what you are saying. But First you will never convince some private landowners to shoot does. Which I can tell you is a good thing because if it weren't for private landowners that border public land most of the time there would be no deer at all. I know about the doe issue first hand because miles of land that borders ours is no doe hunting, no exceptions. But on the back side of the same mountain is a 400 acre tract of public land and I can assure you they balance the herd. But you are right about guys not asking. There is farmers out there who would let guys hunt if they would only ask. Its the guys who "sneak" onto ground that don't ask that ruins it. 

The property below ours this year a guy was caught in a ghillie suit crawling on his belly through high weeds hunting with a crossbow. Now do you think the farmer feels good about letting strangers hunt his property? Unfortunately this is common in our state. ******** think that because they spend 20 bucks for that little yellow tag from walmart they have a right to go where ever they want. Every year we have people on our property first day of rifle season that try to sneak in and say they have a buddy who is "leasing" the property. We POST it heavy and they still lie to your face. Doesn't make me want to let anyone hunt on it. Its such a shame a few ruin it for many. I truly feel for those who hunt public land as most areas are barren. 

You are also right that we as hunters can manage the deer ourselves but it has to be a group effort. It means everyone working together will pass on that small buck or 1 1/2 to 2 yr old doe. I hunt to fill the freezer but im all for seeing bigger deer. If future generations are to get into the sport it better be fixed by us as stewards of the land. 

As I posted earlier the PGC and government has deep pockets and will do whatever it takes to fill them. They do not care about maintaining or balancing or improving the game. Its all about which way can we increase revenue? I used to be an advocate for hunters rights and fought those fights but small groups with little financing can do little against the money machine. Its sad we have the most hunters per square mile in the U.S. now overtaking Michigan but have the poorest management and are at the bottom as far QDM. 

Until we flood Harrisburg with letters, phone calls, and contacting representitives it will not change. You have to hit them where it hurts the vote tally.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Good write up and I agree with this...and to the guy above who said if it weren't for landowners not allowing harvesting of does there wouldn't be any...seriously lmao? We take doe. ..and there's still plenty...on our private land in 4B! 



tyepsu said:


> Congrats to all those who filled their tags this season, whether it be doe or buck. Overall, it seemed like a strange season with below average deer movement. It was not for a lack of deer on the properties I hunt. My cameras verify there are plenty of deer including big bucks like the one in the video. Unfortunately, I have not figured out how to get these bucks to show themselves during daylight hours. I wonder if the weather had any impact on deer movement. Here in 2A the opening morning it was in the high 70's and then this week it was in the mid 20's and even had a bit of snow. It seemed that the rut was spotty and depended on the deer. Most bucks I have seen in the last 10 days were not grunting or chasing does. They were just browsing. That being said I did have a 130's class buck on Tuesday come flying under my stand grunting and hot on the tail of a doe. I just couldn't get him stopped to make a shot.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtidZwO9qok
> 
> ...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Fantastic deer viper. I was out with my dad today on some public land we hunt. I took the climber for a walk as well as my recurve. I wasn't even sitting on down yet and saw a 140" dogging a doe hard at about 60yards. Best deer I have seen from the stand here. Hard to believe I ran cameras all season and not one dang pic of that deer. If he makes it through rifle I will be obsessed next year.
Also saw an 8 PT in the parking lot dogging a doe. First an only sign of rut I have seen. Always was a length of daylight rut guy but dang no signs of it till today for me.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here's my 2013 archery buck. He is my best buck to date. I shot him at 8:30 and he went down in sight. This is the first time I've tagged out in archery. Not sure what to do during rifle.


----------



## Researcher (Aug 14, 2009)

Watched a nice 8 point dog a doe for 10 minutes this evening and then 2 little bucks came in a ran around in circles where the doe was. Then the 8 point came back out of the woods and chased the smaller ones off. The 8 chased this doe around about 5 feet behind her and was grunting the whole time. I would've taken either one but she never came in close enough. Also watched a small 6 rub a tree for about 5 minutes. Very cool.


----------



## KylePA (Jul 18, 2008)

Scored on a nice 9 point this morning in 5c at 9:30. Shot him under 15 yards and he went approx 60. Strange week hunting for me, Thursday night I saw 7 does commingled with little ones and no bucks in tow. This morning I had two full size doe come in together all alone then after I shot my buck had a decent ten point with 2-3 scrappy bucks following along push two different doe past my stand. I think I'm done hunting for the year with this buck and three does this year. My freezer will be stuffed. Definitely my best archery season ever. After hunting this property now for the last 5 years I think I have about figured it out. 3/4 deer shot this year were all out of the same stand. Will post up pictures shortly.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Parker 
I wasnt saying not to harvest does. I do, my point was there are 400 acres where guys shoot anything they can get their hands on on one side of the mtn. Then ya got 700 on the other side that does not shoot does. Just sayin there needs to be a balance.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Perry24 said:


> I shot him at 8:30 and he went down in sight. This is the first time I've tagged out in archery.


Nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Great last day bucks guys, congrats.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

*KylePa*, congrats on the buck. Your observations mirror mine this season. Buck activity strange at best.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I like the idea of a shorter firearm season and shotgun only would be great. Never going to happen though. Very strange season this year for sure. Seemed the rut was very hit or miss. Some mornings were good and thee next few would be terrible.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

i write down on calender how many bucks i see every season this year 34 bucks some may be the same ones but this is what i have seen and it was the worst i have seen for big bucks moving ? last year was the same but not as bad ? i may have to change tactics next year for big boys ?


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I saw 3 buck and shot one. My dad saw no buck from the stand.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Seasons will never be shortened to the lengths being discussed here. Maybe a day here and there and maybe closure of a 2 week stint in the special regs areas but there is no way I can ever see firearms season being shortened. That is the season the PAGC relies upon to achieve their yearly harvest goals. And think about it this way too. With hunter numbers down vs past years, the PAGC needs to keep putting out a high amount of doe tags to make up for the loss of hunter numbers. They obviously have no problem selling them.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

PA can blow me. The deer are on the private land, I have seen that first hand. The ones on the public are nocturnal after the first week. Guys shooting every deer that walks and calling it a trophy, just a piss poor excuse for I have no self control. Some slob that doesnt work during the week going up to bat against the guys who can only hunt weekends cause we work to pay for your free food to make sure you cant hunt sundays, more like we might kill "your" deer. 800,000 people of which 400,000 shouldnt even be in the woods. Guys who see your truck and know youre successful so they show up at 3am and make sure they get in there before you in the following weeks or watch where you exit in the evenings with binos. Guys who see you parked somewhere and pretty much know the location you are going to be in, but come in and setup beside you instead of having a little respect. People who steal stands, cameras, trespass on property they know they dont have access too. Landowners who dont even hunt but have herds of deer on their property but wont let you on for work or money because some slob ruined it ten years ago. Morons shooting livestock cause they think its funny. Full blown rifle season in the middle of october. Deer drives with crossbows. People who dont even look at the forecast let alone play the wind because marketing has them fooled.

Is it really a guess as to why the season sucks? I mean, lets be honest with ourselves. When you are dealing with the above, youve got a mountain of hurdles to overcome for it to come together. You guys who have a spot to call your own should count your lucky stars on a daily basis. Im not saying you didnt work hard to get it, some do, some dont but after spending the most significant amount of time on private that I have ever had the luxury to spend in a season its a night and day difference from the public.

Flame on!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Hunting public land is an entirely different animal for sure.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> PA can blow me. The deer are on the private land, I have seen that first hand. The ones on the public are nocturnal after the first week. Guys shooting every deer that walks and calling it a trophy, just a piss poor excuse for I have no self control. Some slob that doesnt work during the week going up to bat against the guys who can only hunt weekends cause we work to pay for your free food to make sure you cant hunt sundays, more like we might kill "your" deer. 800,000 people of which 400,000 shouldnt even be in the woods. Guys who see your truck and know youre successful so they show up at 3am and make sure they get in there before you in the following weeks or watch where you exit in the evenings with binos. Guys who see you parked somewhere and pretty much know the location you are going to be in, but come in and setup beside you instead of having a little respect. People who steal stands, cameras, trespass on property they know they dont have access too. Landowners who dont even hunt but have herds of deer on their property but wont let you on for work or money because some slob ruined it ten years ago. Morons shooting livestock cause they think its funny. Full blown rifle season in the middle of october. Deer drives with crossbows. People who dont even look at the forecast let alone play the wind because marketing has them fooled.
> 
> Is it really a guess as to why the season sucks? I mean, lets be honest with ourselves. When you are dealing with the above, youve got a mountain of hurdles to overcome for it to come together. You guys who have a spot to call your own should count your lucky stars on a daily basis. Im not saying you didnt work hard to get it, some do, some dont but after spending the most significant amount of time on private that I have ever had the luxury to spend in a season its a night and day difference from the public.
> 
> Flame on!


Man tell us how you really feelLOL.but I have to agree with a lot of what you posted


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> Guys who see your truck and know youre successful so they show up at 3am and make sure they get in there before you in the following weeks or watch where you exit in the evenings with binos. Guys who see you parked somewhere and pretty much know the location you are going to be in, but come in and setup beside you instead of having a little respect. People who steal stands, cameras, trespass on property they know they dont have access too.


I run into more of this every season. It's a constant fight to keep others who like my spot(s) at bay. I am thankful for what I have.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

zonic said:


> I run into more of this every season. It's a constant fight to keep others who like my spot(s) at bay.


I hunt public land and you have to go to extremes .I spend a lot of time year round scouting /trail cams I tell no one where I hunt only my wife knows .One year I arrowed a real nice buck and small game was in I sat on that buck until dark to drag him out .its sad but true its become worst it seems a lot like first day of trout you catch one and guys flock in.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I hunt private land. Last year I shot a 9-pointer late in rifle season from my stand of 15+ years, and this archery season found two "friends of friends" had put climbers w/in 50 yrds of that spot. I bust trespassers almost every season. If someone knows you're NOT there, they help themselves - authorized or not.


----------



## NEDYARB (Apr 19, 2013)

First off I really enjoyed this thread.It is interesting to see how deer movement is statewide,not just in my area.Second,I have a couple comments about the current deer management in Pa.I really don't think the PGC is doing such a bad job.Imagine how difficult it is to manage a whole state deer herd,with non stop complaining from every special interest group.Add to that insurance companies,DCNR,politics and non hunters,just to name a few.That being said,doe allocations need some serious tweaking,along with more accurate harvest reports.There are areas in this state with plenty of deer,and areas with much less.I have been hunting inPa for 29 years.I have hunted the big woods of forest county,and now hunt SW Pa exclusively.I have no desire to go back to the so called good old days.The herd is much more balanced today,in terms of sex ratio,and carrying capacity.Finally to you guys who don't often see deer,why not look for a new spot to hunt.I knock on alot of doors,most say no but every so often one says yes.I always have my ears open at work,parties,family get togethers or anywhere else.You never know where your next spot may come from.It takes work to gain access to hunt today.I am not trying to ruffle any feathers,just giving my opinion.


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> Guys shooting every deer that walks and calling it a trophy, just a piss poor excuse for I have no self control.


I have to disagree with this. A lot of people who buy a license don't get to hunt much so if they are able to shoot something legal when it comes by why is that wrong? Not everyone is in it for the antlers. Everyone who goes out there wants to be successful or they wouldn't be out there, just some have different standards than others, but if it's legal what is wrong with that. I agree with the other stuff though and if I had the experience like you have I think I would pick up a new hobby. Not sure I could deal with that.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

True words:


jlh42581 said:


> PA can blow me. The deer are on the private land, I have seen that first hand. The ones on the public are nocturnal after the first week. Guys shooting every deer that walks and calling it a trophy, just a piss poor excuse for I have no self control. Some slob that doesnt work during the week going up to bat against the guys who can only hunt weekends cause we work to pay for your free food to make sure you cant hunt sundays, more like we might kill "your" deer. 800,000 people of which 400,000 shouldnt even be in the woods. Guys who see your truck and know youre successful so they show up at 3am and make sure they get in there before you in the following weeks or watch where you exit in the evenings with binos. Guys who see you parked somewhere and pretty much know the location you are going to be in, but come in and setup beside you instead of having a little respect. People who steal stands, cameras, trespass on property they know they dont have access too. Landowners who dont even hunt but have herds of deer on their property but wont let you on for work or money because some slob ruined it ten years ago. Morons shooting livestock cause they think its funny. Full blown rifle season in the middle of october. Deer drives with crossbows. People who dont even look at the forecast let alone play the wind because marketing has them fooled.
> 
> Is it really a guess as to why the season sucks? I mean, lets be honest with ourselves. When you are dealing with the above, youve got a mountain of hurdles to overcome for it to come together. You guys who have a spot to call your own should count your lucky stars on a daily basis. Im not saying you didnt work hard to get it, some do, some dont but after spending the most significant amount of time on private that I have ever had the luxury to spend in a season its a night and day difference from the public.
> 
> Flame on!


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

jlh42581 said:


> PA can blow me. The deer are on the private land, I have seen that first hand. The ones on the public are nocturnal after the first week. Guys shooting every deer that walks and calling it a trophy, just a piss poor excuse for I have no self control. Some slob that doesnt work during the week going up to bat against the guys who can only hunt weekends cause we work to pay for your free food to make sure you cant hunt sundays, more like we might kill "your" deer. 800,000 people of which 400,000 shouldnt even be in the woods. Guys who see your truck and know youre successful so they show up at 3am and make sure they get in there before you in the following weeks or watch where you exit in the evenings with binos. Guys who see you parked somewhere and pretty much know the location you are going to be in, but come in and setup beside you instead of having a little respect. People who steal stands, cameras, trespass on property they know they dont have access too. Landowners who dont even hunt but have herds of deer on their property but wont let you on for work or money because some slob ruined it ten years ago. Morons shooting livestock cause they think its funny. Full blown rifle season in the middle of october. Deer drives with crossbows. People who dont even look at the forecast let alone play the wind because marketing has them fooled.
> 
> Is it really a guess as to why the season sucks? I mean, lets be honest with ourselves. When you are dealing with the above, youve got a mountain of hurdles to overcome for it to come together. You guys who have a spot to call your own should count your lucky stars on a daily basis. Im not saying you didnt work hard to get it, some do, some dont but after spending the most significant amount of time on private that I have ever had the luxury to spend in a season its a night and day difference from the public.
> 
> Flame on!


 Wow,that is hunting in PA in a nutshell. Some deal with it and some cry about it. I have shot a buck every year I have hunted in PA since I was 12 and now at 46 still hunt public land 99% of the time,sometimes it is very frustrating and sometimes very rewarding. The guys that can get it done on public ground have learned how deer react to other hunters and people walking around. Here is a couple tips: #1 Do not hang stands on heavy hunted spots and use a climber #2 Do not park at the same parking spot and hunt the same stand very often. There are some stands I won't even try to hunt until the bucks are chasing does and will not hunt them very often.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> PA can blow me. The deer are on the private land, I have seen that first hand. The ones on the public are nocturnal after the first week. Guys shooting every deer that walks and calling it a trophy, just a piss poor excuse for I have no self control. Some slob that doesnt work during the week going up to bat against the guys who can only hunt weekends cause we work to pay for your free food to make sure you cant hunt sundays, more like we might kill "your" deer. 800,000 people of which 400,000 shouldnt even be in the woods. Guys who see your truck and know youre successful so they show up at 3am and make sure they get in there before you in the following weeks or watch where you exit in the evenings with binos. Guys who see you parked somewhere and pretty much know the location you are going to be in, but come in and setup beside you instead of having a little respect. People who steal stands, cameras, trespass on property they know they dont have access too. Landowners who dont even hunt but have herds of deer on their property but wont let you on for work or money because some slob ruined it ten years ago. Morons shooting livestock cause they think its funny. Full blown rifle season in the middle of october. Deer drives with crossbows. People who dont even look at the forecast let alone play the wind because marketing has them fooled.
> 
> Is it really a guess as to why the season sucks? I mean, lets be honest with ourselves. When you are dealing with the above, youve got a mountain of hurdles to overcome for it to come together. You guys who have a spot to call your own should count your lucky stars on a daily basis. Im not saying you didnt work hard to get it, some do, some dont but after spending the most significant amount of time on private that I have ever had the luxury to spend in a season its a night and day difference from the public.
> 
> Flame on!


WOW! Absolutely right. I feel the exact same way. I am so tired of the PA archery season, it downright sucks on public land. I read your post to my wife and she said "did you write that"?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

tdj8686 said:


> WOW! Absolutely right. I feel the exact same way. I am so tired of the PA archery season, it downright sucks on public land. I read your post to my wife and she said "did you write that"?


Not arguing with you guys but asking what is your issues with public land? Bucks age, population, pressure... what?


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jayson2984 said:


> Not arguing with you guys but asking what is your issues with public land? Bucks age, population, pressure... what?


Entirely to much early season hunting pressure from people who dont understand how to bow hunt. They go stomping thru woods everyday in 80 degree weather, sweating, stinking, and forcing the deer to be nocturnal. Alot of these people are crossbow hunters looking for an easy way out. (BTW I hate those damn crossbows.) Im not saying ALL public land is like this, but alot of it is. The population of deer in my area is good. I have pics of 10 dif buck before the season, 3 of which are p&y. I do not go in the woods untill late October. By that time everything was fu**** up for me due to the "slob" hunters. Have you people had enough? I did!


----------



## lil'D (Oct 24, 2004)

Last day buck. After very few sightings all season and little to no rutting activity, I was able to call this guy in for the kill. got to watch him for over 35 mins. before the shot. its a hunt I will never forget and i'm tickled to death with him. he looks old to me let me know what you think.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

lil'D congrats, nice buck.

jlh- where in Pa are you?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

tdj8686 said:


> Entirely to much early season hunting pressure from people who dont understand how to bow hunt. They go stomping thru woods everyday in 80 degree weather, sweating, stinking, and forcing the deer to be nocturnal. Alot of these people are crossbow hunters looking for an easy way out. (BTW I hate those damn crossbows.) Im not saying ALL public land is like this, but alot of it is. The population of deer in my area is good. I have pics of 10 dif buck before the season, 3 of which are p&y. I do not go in the woods untill late October. By that time everything was fu**** up for me due to the "slob" hunters. Have you people had enough? I did!


My mature deer sightings were down this year, maybe bc I pulled the trigger on 2.5 that fooled me. So I was done hunting the last week of October and I too stay out of my spots until the last week of October. I did see an absolute giant yesterday.

I dislike the crossbows as well. The areas I hunt I would say received low to med pressure. Also I just refuse to be with a 1.5 miles of the parking lot. People say you don't have to do that but for my sanity I do. I also am a firm believer to see mature deer on public land in PA you need to be in their bedrooms. 

I will say this though "slob hunters" as you call them, are not just from PA. I have tried the close to the road tactic some many times in so many places only to have a hunter come in at 8 am and setup a climber. It's frustrating but can be beat, but those dang nocturnal bucks maybe can't.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice buc congrats gettin it done last day that's always sweet


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

lil'D said:


> Last day buck. After very few sightings all season and little to no rutting activity, I was able to call this guy in for the kill. got to watch him for over 35 mins. before the shot. its a hunt I will never forget and i'm tickled to death with him. he looks old to me let me know what you think.


Well done!!


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats lil D nice buck.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Tdj, 
Really! Most of the guys screwing it up is crossbow hunters? You hate them why? There are real problems and it is NOT crossbow guys. They have as many rights as you do. That is stereo-typing something you obviously know nothing about. I hunt with both vert and crossbows and I sit in a stand with both. Why do guys use crossbows? Ease of use, disabilities, and quite frankly if used properly (within 0-30 yd range extremely lethal). There are problems with the system many know that, but How are we ever going to fix it going after each other? We are in this together; lets keep it that way!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

rswope2004 said:


> Tdj,
> Really! Most of the guys screwing it up is crossbow hunters? You hate them why? There are real problems and it is NOT crossbow guys. They have as many rights as you do. That is stereo-typing something you obviously know nothing about. I hunt with both vert and crossbows and I sit in a stand with both. Why do guys use crossbows? Ease of use, disabilities, and quite frankly if used properly (within 0-30 yd range extremely lethal). There are problems with the system many know that, but How are we ever going to fix it going after each other? We are in this together; lets keep it that way!


I have never seen a guy more than a 100 yards from the road with a cross bow. Just bc it's stero typing doesn't make it inaccurate. I myself will one day need a crossbow and for me those are the only people who should use them, ones who need them. Why did PA legalize crossbows for everyone? Answer that correctly and you will see the point. Same applies to inline muzzle loaders. 

I doubt anyone doubted the lethality.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

I feel that a lot of bow hunters feel that our sport and season we love has been cheapened buy that law allowing crossbows.I myself don't hate crossbow hunters but its not true archery .I have no problem with it it's not for me but there will always be a division in the ranks


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

jayson2984 said:


> Not arguing with you guys but asking what is your issues with public land? Bucks age, population, pressure... what?


For me it's pressure. Early season the public lands here seem to get so much pressure that by the time the early muzzleloader seasons ends, my daylight sightings end. Doesn't seem to matter how far off the road I go. I found a spot the last week with day light moving but the second time I hunted it I followed fresh boot tracks in the snow right to the tree I was in and I didn't see a deer again there. Just gets frustrating, seems some folks use others to scout for them.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

shooter458 said:


> I feel that a lot of bow hunters feel that our sport and season we love has been cheapened buy that law allowing crossbows.I myself don't hate crossbow hunters but its not true archery .I have no problem with it it's not for me but there will always be a division in the ranks


It's the cross bows, the posted land, the muzzle loaders, and the giant increase of October/november hunters. I don't care when or where these people hunt. It's just interesting you have never seen them until shooting got easier.


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

jayson2984 said:


> I have never seen a guy more than a 100 yards from the road with a cross bow. Just bc it's stero typing doesn't make it inaccurate. I myself will one day need a crossbow and for me those are the only people who should use them, ones who need them. Why did PA legalize crossbows for everyone? Answer that correctly and you will see the point. Same applies to inline muzzle loaders.
> 
> I doubt anyone doubted the lethality.


easy answer they did for the money. Thats the only reason. disabled or hunters over 65-70years old thats how it should be.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know it doesn't seem to affect where I hunt a whole lot until the inline and rifle guys show up .After that deer movement changes until prerut hunter numbers seem down around here .But we have many more hunters In the woods first half of the season then by November drops off


----------



## Mr. Motivated (Feb 13, 2013)

I got mine the third day but only saw a handful this year. Im not blaming it on anyone as i hunt public and expect pressure. Just have to try and use it to your advantage.


----------



## rswope2004 (Jul 27, 2009)

Why is it not true archery? you still have to have the animal within the same range as a verticle bow. Maximum efficiency is 0-30 just like a verticle. Yes you take out the drawing motion but the flip side is you are waving a bow horizontally instead of being able to have it at your side. I do know the answer to said question. there is data that shows that both types of bows account for about the same amount of kills. Its everyones right to use whatever they want. Yes I agree the early rifle and inline season sucks. The part I love the most about archery is the solitude and quietness of nature. I used to view crossbows in a very negative light because many that had no disability were able to obtain a doctors note that they needed one when they were as healthy as can be. I don't care what you use. Should I look negatively on compound guys because they don't do it traditionally? How many jobs have been created by the crossbow industry? Other states have been doing it for years and there number of deer are thriving. It makes me laugh that people look down on guys who use crossbows when they are legal. Ive not been on this site for a while before this year due to this. The better than you mentality between the verticle guys. They fight between brands if you don't shoot a hoyt you suck, or if you have the latest Matthews you have bragging rights. I just want to hunt, put meat in the freezer, and maybe make a few friends along the way. I don't care what kind of bow, crossbow, traditional bow you shoot. I love the stories of all of them and if we spent and invested as much time fighting with the PGC as we do among each other we might have something. 

Private, public, clubs, we all have time, money, and effort invested. We wouldn't be here if we didn't care. Lets take the effort to make a change not enemies. We have the greatest amount of hunters per square mile in the United States, passing Michigan. So who would have the largest voice for change? Just my thoughts.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I don't have a problem with a crossbow if that's what you like.that said its not true archery if you cock it mount it in your shoulder and sight through a scope sorry. that's just my opinion I agree with the rest of your post but we will have agree to disagree on crossbows.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

rswope2004 said:


> Why is it not true archery? you still have to have the animal within the same range as a verticle bow. Maximum efficiency is 0-30 just like a verticle. Yes you take out the drawing motion but the flip side is you are waving a bow horizontally instead of being able to have it at your side. I do know the answer to said question. there is data that shows that both types of bows account for about the same amount of kills. Its everyones right to use whatever they want. Yes I agree the early rifle and inline season sucks. The part I love the most about archery is the solitude and quietness of nature. I used to view crossbows in a very negative light because many that had no disability were able to obtain a doctors note that they needed one when they were as healthy as can be. I don't care what you use. Should I look negatively on compound guys because they don't do it traditionally? How many jobs have been created by the crossbow industry? Other states have been doing it for years and there number of deer are thriving. It makes me laugh that people look down on guys who use crossbows when they are legal. Ive not been on this site for a while before this year due to this. The better than you mentality between the verticle guys. They fight between brands if you don't shoot a hoyt you suck, or if you have the latest Matthews you have bragging rights. I just want to hunt, put meat in the freezer, and maybe make a few friends along the way. I don't care what kind of bow, crossbow, traditional bow you shoot. I love the stories of all of them and if we spent and invested as much time fighting with the PGC as we do among each other we might have something.
> 
> Private, public, clubs, we all have time, money, and effort invested. We wouldn't be here if we didn't care. Lets take the effort to make a change not enemies. We have the greatest amount of hunters per square mile in the United States, passing Michigan. So who would have the largest voice for change? Just my thoughts.


You say a lot if nice stuff but it's not accurate. Why are there more hunters in the woods during archery? Crossbows. But why would that increase the amount of hunters?? If they made spears legal or a bowie knife would we see the same increase? They continue to make it easier to make more money. I don't hate the guys but I certainly don't respect them, I am not saying that's right but it's who I am.


----------



## Mdhuff1 (Nov 16, 2009)

My closing day 2d buck shot him 9:45 8 or 9 you call it


----------



## Mdhuff1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Sorry learning tap talk


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a beaut


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

jayson2984 said:


> You say a lot if nice stuff but it's not accurate. Why are there more hunters in the woods during archery? Crossbows. But why would that increase the amount of hunters?? If they made spears legal or a bowie knife would we see the same increase? They continue to make it easier to make more money. I don't hate the guys but I certainly don't respect them, I am not saying that's right but it's who I am.


:thumbs_up big thumbs up. It's funny how you can almost always find the reason for most things by following the money trail.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

CROSS BOWS with no scopes would be nice not allowed to have them on a bow if I remember the rules correctly.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> CROSS BOWS with no scopes would be nice not allowed to have them on a bow if I remember the rules correctly.


GET RID OF THE DAMN THINGS ALL TOGETHER!! There is to many slob hunters in the woods, when they shouldnt be, using the crossbows. They f*** the season up for the true, avid archer.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

shooter458 said:


> Well I don't have a problem with a crossbow if that's what you like.that said its not true archery if you cock it mount it in your shoulder and sight through a scope sorry. that's just my opinion I agree with the rest of your post but we will have agree to disagree on crossbows.


I agree with this. Not even close to true archery. I cant stand the fact people use crossbows and all the "Excuses" for why they use them. Why not just tell it like it is and say you cant shoot a compound very well so instead of working on your skill you took the easy way out and decied to to use a gun with a string and bolt. Give them thier own season after the firearms season


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I hate that I feel so strongly about xbows but I do. I basically lost two farms to xbow hunters. Watched our local outdoor show Sunday and it was all xbow kills. I think you will continue to see our archery seasons get worse and worse now. I'm thinking of just getting a lease in another state to be honest. It was all done for the money. Handicapped ad over 65 is fine with me but this was just plain bad for of season IMO. Sorry if I offended anyone but that's how I feel. It just makes me sick to know that archery will never be the same here again. I guess all good things come to an end


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I could see handicapped and seniors w/ xbows in archery season w/ a sight, or in rifle season only with a scope.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

The crossbow argument gets old. Yes, there are more hunters in the field because of it. However, how is that a bad thing? It also has gotten more kids out there, so I see that as a huge positive. If you shoot a compound, you are using a crutch too. I am a compound shooter. :wink:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Here in Pa the crossbow has dramatically altered the archery season. There are WAY more guys afield now for the plain and simple reason that it's easier. An ongoing American evolution, fast, instant gratification is where it's at. 
My one buddy playing devils advocate said "well would you rather they took a compound and just wounded more deer?". No what I would like to see in an ideal world is guys having the drive, pride and passion to do things right, put in the hard work and then hopefully reap the deserved rewards.
Once again, I envy the guys here that regularly post on those crossbow threads that "we need more hunters". My response: "come to Pennsylvania and you won't be singing that tune any longer".


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

tdj8686 said:


> GET RID OF THE DAMN THINGS ALL TOGETHER!! There is to many slob hunters in the woods, when they shouldnt be, using the crossbows. They f*** the season up for the true, avid archer.


Wow your saying xbow hunters are slobs? If that's the case grow up bud. Just as many slob hunters using compounds as xbows just my opinion


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

John_pro said:


> Just as many slob hunters using compounds as xbows just my opinion


I agree with this. But hasn't making xbows legal for all to use invited more hunters into the woods for early archery seasons? This seems to be the problem.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the land we are losing to private land and hunting leases to me is a bigger problem than crossbow hunters also i'm not against any weapon being use to take game but i'm willing to bet if you ask why a crossbow hunter hunts with a cross bow they will say because its easier and I can shoot 70 yds.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

zonic said:


> I agree with this. But hasn't making xbows legal for all to use invited more hunters into the woods for early archery seasons? This seems to be the problem.


Yes it would increase pressure, to what extent I do not know. Ive logged over 100 hours this season on public land, I ran into 2 other compound hunters. I never saw an xbow hunter the whole season! I just feel the xbow vs compound argument is blown out of proportion! They did not affect my season


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> I hate that I feel so strongly about xbows but I do. I basically lost two farms to xbow hunters. Watched our local outdoor show Sunday and it was all xbow kills. I think you will continue to see our archery seasons get worse and worse now. I'm thinking of just getting a lease in another state to be honest. It was all done for the money. Handicapped ad over 65 is fine with me but this was just plain bad for of season IMO. Sorry if I offended anyone but that's how I feel. It just makes me sick to know that archery will never be the same here again. I guess all good things come to an end


My buddies last day hunt was ruined by a crossbow deer drive on private property in the last 40 minutes of light and all five participants were trespassing. Those same guys killed a buck two years ago and cut it's rack off and let it lay on his property, and I'm sure they still had a tag for rifle season upstate.......... Another farm I hunt, 120 acres in Bucks County, ruined by crossbows. I lost permission for two years because of the two new crossbow hunters who didn't know the boundaries and were hunting anywhere they pleased. Crossbows and high doe allocations have ruined the hunting and increased illegal activities, the evidence is clear. I am lucky to have a few private spots and see plenty of mature bucks to set my sights on, but the overall moral of the PA hunter is in the gutter.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt, It seems your problem is with unethical, low moral hunters. The addition of xbows doesn't really seem to be the problem, just unethical, lawbreaking guys. Say if pa banned xbows, I doubt your trespassing problem would come to a stop.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

My problem also is with trespassers on private land. But I don't think the addition of novice [presumably - for the most part] hunters in the archery woods helps the situation. Matt's story makes me sick to hear. Good Bucks Co. hunting spots are very hard to come by.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> The crossbow argument gets old. Yes, there are more hunters in the field because of it. However, how is that a bad thing? It also has gotten more kids out there, so I see that as a huge positive. If you shoot a compound, you are using a crutch too. I am a compound shooter. :wink:


Calculators make math easier but you should still be able to do long division.

It's not bad that it grew the amount of people who hunt, it's bad whom it added to hunting. These were not people who couldn't hunt before crossbows, they were people that wouldn't hunt before crossbows. For you to try to say there isn't something to that is just silly. When PA starts to legalize baiting bears in mid October you will see the woods change again. Why? Bc it's easier, when you change a product to draw a larger crowd, by simplifing it, you water it down. And again why did they add crossbows and inline muzzle loaders?


Ps. Kids are already soft enough


----------



## Mdhuff1 (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree I can't stand crossbows in the woods either but what really gets me is the early rifle season for the youth and senior hunters during my archery season can't they have that season on the monday after archery no offence to the kids or seniors hunters but they already have the early muzzleloader season and that in its self is enough to get the deer on edge


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

on a lighter note..................whos heading out to whack some squirrels? 


me me me me me me me  LOL

i just imagine little racks on their head LOL


a very worthy target that demands precision shot placement.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> Calculators make math easier but you should still be able to do long division.
> 
> It's not bad that it grew the amount of people who hunt, it's bad whom it added to hunting. These were not people who couldn't hunt before crossbows, they were people that wouldn't hunt before crossbows. For you to try to say there isn't something to that is just silly. When PA starts to legalize baiting bears in mid October you will see the woods change again. Why? Bc it's easier, when you change a product to draw a larger crowd, by simplifing it, you water it down. And again why did they add crossbows and inline muzzle loaders?
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, do you hunt with a longbow or recurve or compound? I know that if compounds were not legal in PA during archery season, I wouldn't be able to hunt. Although I shoot year round with my compound, I can stay sharp by shooting 20-25 shots a few times per week. Once the season begins, that usually goes to zero shots per week since I try to hunt as much as possible during daylight hours. I couldn't do that with a recurve or longbow. I wonder how many bowhunters PA had back in the 70's and 80's prior to the modern compound? Also, how much has the archery harvest increased since crossbows were allowed? I know the data is available on the PGC website, but don't feel like chasing it down while on my phone.

I don't like to get into an argument over crossbows. I say shoot what makes you happy! There are slob hunters no matter what the weapon of choice!


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

zonic said:


> My problem also is with trespassers on private land. But I don't think the addition of novice [presumably - for the most part] hunters in the archery woods helps the situation. Matt's story makes me sick to hear. Good Bucks Co. hunting spots are very hard to come by.


Novice? What is the difference between a first time compound user or an xbow user? They are both novices, gotta start somewhere.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not saying everyone. Just going off the statement made earlier that some of the new xbow hunters in the woods since becoming legal for all would be people who would not have been hunting before.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I do feel for you guys in the urban and suburbs as finding places to hunt is difficult, public land is overcrowded, and land is expensive to buy. I was born and raised in Northampton Co, but moved to Harrisburg area in 1998 and Perry Co in 2001. I hunted state parks and saw few if any hunters during archery. In 2006, I bought 11 acres for less than what these postage stamp size lots go for. We built a home and I've been hunting here since. It is nice to have my own little chunk of heaven to hunt on!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Heck u can still slaughter does in spec reg areas. That said Ill be goose and duck hunting






6bloodychunks said:


> on a lighter note..................whos heading out to whack some squirrels?
> 
> 
> me me me me me me me  LOL
> ...


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> Out of curiosity, do you hunt with a longbow or recurve or compound? I know that if compounds were not legal in PA during archery season, I wouldn't be able to hunt. Although I shoot year round with my compound, I can stay sharp by shooting 20-25 shots a few times per week. Once the season begins, that usually goes to zero shots per week since I try to hunt as much as possible during daylight hours. I couldn't do that with a recurve or longbow. I wonder how many bowhunters PA had back in the 70's and 80's prior to the modern compound? Also, how much has the archery harvest increased since crossbows were allowed? I know the data is available on the PGC website, but don't feel like chasing it down while on my phone.
> 
> I don't like to get into an argument over crossbows. I say shoot what makes you happy! There are slob hunters no matter what the weapon of choice!


You will not be honest on why he number of hunters in the woods increased with crossbows. A lot more people could play in the NBA with 8ft hoops. 




















Whichever one I grab goes with me, but your attempt to compare bows that need drawn vs a cocked weapon with a safety is silly. Harvest data is also useless. People who started hunting archery when crossguns became legal are generally not that effective.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> You will not be honest on why he number of hunters in the woods increased with crossbows. A lot more people could play in the NBA with 8ft hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess your argument is the increase in hunting pressure, not the harvest numbers. If I had to hunt public land, I guess I would just go deeper into the woods to get away from the crowds. 

I've shot a friend's recurve and there is a huge difference between being able to shoot instinctively and using a sight on a compound. It is how I feel about a cocked crossbow vs a compound.

Kudos on being able to be effective with a recurve. Someday I hope to be too.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

Ok. So since we're on the topic. Here's my story. I decided to try a woods I hadn't hunted in about 3 years. I go in to scout and was absolutely amazed at the number of new treestands I saw. I think I counted 8. Some were placed in just stupid places. Anyways, I couldn't figure out why all the new people. I even mentioned it to the landowner up the street and nothing came of it. We couldn't figure it out. I remember I said at the time "What? Did everyone just suddenly become interested in bowhunting?" And we laughed it off. Fastforward to the night I decided to hunt there. I walk to my tree and what do I find under it, a crossbow bolt laying in the leaves. And right then and there it dawned on me. All the new pressure was from crossbows. So, it was during the week when pressure would probably be down, AND I was already down in there, so I went up the tree anyways. Mistake. My stand was placed within 60 yards from a huge tree house(presumably a rifle stand) since I was probably 12'x12' and 20 ft up with an aluminum extention ladder leaned up against it. The surrounding timber was bulldozed around it for about 25 yards. Well, about 2 hours later, sure enough, hunter began rattling and grunting up a storm from the tree house. Wasn't long and another hunter began rattling down a little further. I don't know if he was a crossbow hunter but at this point I figured it was time to go home. It wasn't long and he got down, and walked up over the hill, fired up his atv and drove away. That woods is done for me now. You can't grunt and rattle and have 2 hunters 100 yards apart and hope to see 4 or 5 year old deer here in my neck of PA. Mature bucks aren't stupid. There's no way that guy knew anything about whitetails. He should have been playing golf if all he wanted to do was look at the leaves. It was obvious to me that he'd been watching WAY too many hunting shows on t.v. 

I don't understand how crossbow advocates won't admit that because crossbows are easier, that it attracts some of the hunters that prefer things that are easier in life. It attracts some hunters that don't want to put the hard work in. All I hear is the "there are slobs everywhere" argument; or the "everyone has to start somewhere" or "theres no advantage"; it's not just crossbow hunters. Oh really? So all these new hunters only got into archery season because they had always planned to and the allowing of crossbows just happened to be a timing coincidence? Bull. They bought an archery tag because crossbows make archery season easier and they didn't have the desire to put in the time to learn how to shoot a compound, but with a crossbow they think they'll go out and kill a booner like on the t.v. Tell it like it is.....And it goes even further for me. Bowhunting is not just about shooting a compound bow. It's so much more. It's a sport that takes years to learn. New crossbow hunters who think the crossbows are going to be a magic tool to get a buck quick are just fooling themselves. Good example, an acquaintance of mine, picked up a crossbow because he can't shoot a compound. Never even had an interest in it. Crossbows become legal and now he's a bowhunter? Good luck with that! He still smokes while hunting, he still knows nothing about scent control, deer movements, shot placement, stand placement, feeding habits, game recovery, hunter ethics, etc.... and I dare say he could care less. And he wonders why he never sees anything. But hey, if the PGC can make more money by luring him to buy a license, and pimping out the PA wildlife, then good for them I guess. 

Ya, I know. Everyone has a right to hunt with what ever is legal. Ya. I know. better to be new crossbow hunter than an elite-ist trophy hunter. Ya. I know. I've heard it all before. Sorry but I disagree. Carry on the argument fellas.. :wink: It's sometimes healthy to debate topic. "complacency of democracy"


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mathias said:


> lil'D congrats, nice buck.
> 
> jlh- where in Pa are you?


Just north of State College on the border of 2G/4D


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> I guess your argument is the increase in hunting pressure, not the harvest numbers. If I had to hunt public land, I guess I would just go deeper into the woods to get away from the crowds.
> 
> I've shot a friend's recurve and there is a huge difference between being able to shoot instinctively and using a sight on a compound. It is how I feel about a cocked crossbow vs a compound.
> 
> Kudos on being able to be effective with a recurve. Someday I hope to be too.


If you can throw a ball you can shoot a recurve imo. Grab some arrow and spend a day with one. They are awesome. You will love it. The comparison to instinct vs compond isn't an accurate one imo. You could argue range but not needing to draw, anchor, hold steady and clean release. 

We all have opinions Perry mine is no better than yours. Just my thoughts just suppose.

And nothing will ever change. Pa is a money state and they will continue to legalize anything for money. They have totally screwed archers. People we say we have it best and are spoiled but that's all bs. We are the only public land hunters that hunt deer on natural movement. Inlines suck, crossbows suck, early rifle sucks. Wha wha wha


RxMeg said:


> I don't understand how crossbow advocates won't admit that because crossbows are easier, that it attracts some of the hunters that prefer things that are easier in life. It attracts some hunters that don't want to put the hard work in. All I hear is the "there are slobs everywhere" argument; it's not just crossbow hunters. Oh really? So all these new hunters only got into archery season because they had always planned to and the allowing of crossbows just happened to be a timing coincidence? Bull. They bought an archery tag because crossbows make archery season easier and they didn't have the desire to put in the time to learn how to shot a compound, but with a crossbow they think they'll go out and kill a booner like on the t.v. "



That's the point.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

RXMeg, interesting post. 

We all have things about hunting we don't agree with. I can't stand rifle hunters unloading a clip at a running deer, deer drives, and bear drives. Heck, I think only single shot rifles should be allowed! I don't own a rifle anymore and hunt with an inline muzzleloader. However, I would never fault anyone for doing so since it is legal. It just isn't for me! Fortunately, I tagged out during archery season, so now I can spend the rest of the season trying my hand at small game hunting.

For those who are concerned about the new wave of crossbow hunters, how would you like to see the seasons setup? How are you going about trying to get the PGC to change this? A lot of you seem passionate about this, so I'm curious to what you are doing to change things.

Just to add fuel to the fire, a friend of mine put maybe 20 shots through a crossbow that he borrowed and went out and killed a buck 2 hrs into his first archery season ever. He didn't even buy an archery stamp until the night before the hunt! I couldn't be happier for him since he has little time to hunt with his job.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> If you can throw a ball you can shoot a recurve imo. Grab some arrow and spend a day with one. They are awesome. You will love it.  The comparison to instinct vs compond isn't an accurate one imo. You could argue range but not needing to draw, anchor, hold steady and clean release.
> 
> We all have opinions Perry mine is no better than yours. Just my thoughts just suppose.


I hope to pick up a recurve cheap to practice with. I'm sure with some time shooting, I could get proficient with it. I do practice with my kid's recurve and am getting better out to 10 yards. I did put a loop on it and use my thumb release...lol!

I also respect your opinion and appreciate you being respectful of mine. As hunters, we won't always agree on what is right or wrong. If I wasn't seeing deer consistently, my tune might change.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I come and read the comments in this thread, lots of great deer taken, lots of guys having a really rough time as well. Frustration overal is high even for guys lucky enough to tag a deer. It comes down to theres just a lot of hunters (many would say too many) wanting many different things, the state will never even try and please half of us, and they couldn't if they tried

Just reinforces that making the decission and dedication to doing 85% of my hunting out of state has made hunting a much more enjoyable hobby for me.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Rxmeg, I agree a xbow is easier to use than a compound! There is no doubt! I do not agree about not putting in the work. I have a circle of friends who put hundreds of hours scouting, hanging stands, and hunting. They put the work in! You cannot draw your own conclusions on someone's ethics because they use a different weapon than yourself. There maybe slob xbow hunters, slob compound users, and slob rifle hunters. Yah those people are out there! Xbow use does in fact increase archery pressure, but does not significantly increase overall harvest rate because most xbow users, hunt rifle season as well.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

John_pro said:


> Rxmeg, I agree a xbow is easier to use than a compound! There is no doubt! I do not agree about not putting in the work. I have a circle of friends who put hundreds of hours scouting, hanging stands, and hunting. They put the work in! You cannot draw your own conclusions on someone's ethics because they use a different weapon than yourself. There maybe slob xbow hunters, slob compound users, and slob rifle hunters. Yah those people are out there! Xbow use does in fact increase archery pressure, but does not significantly increase overall harvest rate because most xbow users, hunt rifle season as well.


Please don't put words in my mouth. I was very careful to insert the word "some" to ensure that no one would get too offended that I lumped all xbow hunters into a large group of lazy. And as I think "some" don't put in the hard work because of my experiences. You think "all" do because of your experiences? You didn't use the word "some". 

It is true that there are slob hunters using all methods, however, in MY opinion, in general rifle hunters, and crossbow hunters (who don't put the work in) are hunters who don't have to worry about the intracacies of being a successful bowhunter. i.e. Scent control, shooting less than 40 yards, etc... to bowhunters that do have to worry about these things it can seem rather archaic to hunt with a less primitive weapon and therefore make more general "conclusions on someone's ethics because they use a different weapon". Not exactly a news flash though, as I think everyone understands the argument regardless of which side they're on.

Oh and Perry24. It's nice to see someone on AT that can articulate a different opinion without getting defensive. Good job. Oh and I tagged out and don't own a rifle either. :wink:

I'll be hunting Ohio next and hopefully I don't turn to the dark side like TauntoHawk and start hunting out of state all the time.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

TauntoHawk said:


> I come and read the comments in this thread, lots of great deer taken, lots of guys having a really rough time as well. Frustration overal is high even for guys lucky enough to tag a deer. It comes down to theres just a lot of hunters (many would say too many) wanting many different things, the state will never even try and please half of us, and they couldn't if they tried
> 
> Just reinforces that making the decission and dedication to doing 85% of my hunting out of state has made hunting a much more enjoyable hobby for me.


What state are you hunting? I'm not too familiar with the seasons of surrounding states. What makes them different than PA?


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Rxmeg, I get what your saying man. I'm a compound user myself ( vectrix xl, bowtech general). I just get tired of the argument. I feel there are bigger fish to fry, since I hardly even encounter unethical xbow users, they are out there though. I didn't need to use "some" in my post above because I already stated there are scumbags who hunt. Regardless if it's compound,xbow, or rifle. Good luck in Ohio, let us know what happens


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

Never hunted out of state, but I see many others on here do. Is it really that much different and how? PA does have a lot of hunters, I can see everyone's frustration with that. I think most would not care as much about xguns if things weren't so tight in PA.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

If the traditional archers whined about compound users, would they be justified in that? Sort of comical that everybody thinks their way is "true" archery. We all know that the appeal of crossbow is ease of use; what we don't want to face is that the appeal of the compound vs traditional equipment is ease of use and extended range. 

Crossbow has been around alot longer than the compound; shooting offhand a compound shooter can often march or beat the crossbow shooter's accuracy.

All these folks that run to Ohio...how long has Ohio allowed crossbows? What effect have crossbows had on Ohio hunting?


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

LetThemGrow said:


> All these folks that run to Ohio...how long has Ohio allowed crossbows? What effect have crossbows had on Ohio hunting?


So do you think because Ohio does not appear to have problems you think xguns are good for every state? That's like telling a fat girl she looks good in yoga pants because her skinny friend does too. I say appear because I know nothing about Ohio hunting.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Letthemgrow, you have a very interesting point! Sometimes I feel there is just too much drama with these arguments! Haha I never hear rifle hunters complaining about archery season and it's length.... Just my opinion though.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> If the traditional archers whined about compound users, would they be justified in that? Sort of comical that everybody thinks their way is "true" archery. We all know that the appeal of crossbow is ease of use; what we don't want to face is that the appeal of the compound vs traditional equipment is ease of use and extended range.
> 
> Crossbow has been around alot longer than the compound; shooting offhand a compound shooter can often march or beat the crossbow shooter's accuracy.
> 
> Comparing trad to compound and crossbow to compound is a fools errand. A rifle and a crossbow are closer than a compound and a crossbow and if you can't recgonize the difference in mechanics involved your helpless. More random non sense from LTG. Please don't make us compare Ohio to PA.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

Perry24 said:


> What state are you hunting? I'm not too familiar with the seasons of surrounding states. What makes them different than PA?


The main state I hunt is NY, drive up almost every weekend. The differences I see

I can hunt Sunday, gives me Twice as much stand time on weekends, worth the drive

I see and hear (gun season) significantly less hunters, this is hands down the biggest difference I see. They have a lot of hunters but they also have vast amounts of Timber.

I am recieved welcomingly by land owners, They aren't family members I did not know them before hunting. They simply welcome a respectful hunter and understand that the herd needs managed. 

They don't issue 900,000 doe tags to hunters, they extremely limit doe tags to hunters and offer dmap tags to land owners(farmers) that can be given to hunters to use. I think this helps the balance offset we see in PA that public is void of deer and private land is over run. 

I was unable to make Ohio this year but will be there next year for one week. I only purchase a PA license for the one family weekend at my uncles land that is tradition. I've hunted public land on opening day of rifle once in my life and was scared and appauled.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ltg you can't really mean most of what post. do you.?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I am not as opposed to xbows and a lot of guys, I don't love them but I don't lump them all together either. But will say out of every 10 archery hunters I saw the last two years, at least 7 had xbows, that is not an exaggeration and why I feel hunting pressure has increased greatly making my sightings really drop off.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

i had off from Halloween until the last day..i saw a butt load of deer, most all does and little bucks....last week of the season i started to see shooters on there feet but not mainly scent checking....i saw does every sit and hardly a buck on them...seems like it was just starting to get really good when season went out


----------



## juglow (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree totally with jayson2984 on crossbows. I hunt 100% public land and saw in influx in "hunters" with crossbows since legalization. In fact, i decided to stop hunting one of them becuase lack of respect most of them carry. Needless to say, hunting is getting old in the areas I hunt. Never had the problem before crossbows were legalized and i actually enjoyed hunting.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

Well I just did my job and contacted the PGC on the crossbow/ inline muzzleloader use. Sent them a long email and a letter via US mail. Will my input alone make a difference? Absolutely not. However if everybody who has had enough of the PGC antics responds like I did, it could possibly make a difference. Its worth a shot


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

tdj8686 said:


> Well I just did my job and contacted the PGC on the crossbow/ inline muzzleloader use. Sent them a long email and a letter via US mail. Will my input alone make a difference? Absolutely not. However if everybody who has had enough of the PGC antics responds like I did, it could possibly make a difference. Its worth a shot


Well at least it might.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

juglow said:


> I agree totally with jayson2984 on crossbows. I hunt 100% public land and saw in influx in "hunters" with crossbows since legalization. In fact, i decided to stop hunting one of them becuase lack of respect most of them carry. Needless to say, hunting is getting old in the areas I hunt. Never had the problem before crossbows were legalized and i actually enjoyed hunting.


First time this has ever been said in AT history . Lol. It does become a little frustrating. It seemed the public land archery guys understood the unwritten rules a little better than the crossgun guys and gals. O well laugh or you will cry


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am not going to claim to have any answers to the issues with the Pa. Archery season. These are just my thoughts and observations from spending countless hours 12 months a year to put my family on deer in NCentral Pa.
The old, tired answer of get farther from the roads just don't hold up anymore. This area has seen a dramatic decline in deer numbers over the last few years to the point of more days afield with zero sightings than days where you may be lucky to see a deer. Archery season has been reduced to finding a place to stay away from the influx of several other seasons combined into one. My family is archery first and even my kids would prefer to take the chance at archery hunting in the early gun seasons. 
Last archery season notes showed near 160 hours in the stand for myself and around 70 of those were spent with my daughter. Total deer numbers from the stand were 14 bucks with 3 of those nice shooters. One of which I took the first week of Nov. Zero does were seen in our time in the stand. As hard as that is to believe, it's the truth.
This season I made it a point to put even more time in pre-season so my daughter could have more of a chance for success. Scouting proved frivilous at best and while having slightly less stand time this year, our totals were 8 small buck and 5 does. My daughter's total sightings included a small spike and a 6 pt. which stayed just out of range. She is 16 and I will say this is the first year that she declined going out a time or two when she could have.
Our area of 2G is grossly over populated with bear and fawn mortality is a serious issue. Between the bear, coyotes and ridiculous amounts of doe allocations along with DMAP permits being issued the deer don't stand a chance. Is it any wonder there are no young hunters in Pa. 
I would hate to be a youth starting my hunting in today's Pa. woods. The private land/public land debate is a load of crap. Contrary to some's belief there isn't a deer behind every tree on private land. Tresspassing on private lands by the slob hunters is only going to close down more open land to everyone else. It amazes me to read the amount of threads where it seems people believe they are entitled to tresspass because they bought a license. 
I will keep plugging along but hunting as we knew it in Pa. Is gone to the point I don't see it getting better. Good luck to all and if you have kids out there good luck keeping them interested!!


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Good luck to all and if you have kids out there good luck keeping them interested!!


Thanks for the pep talk, I have a 5 year old boy and 3 year old girl.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ohio sold 400,000 licenses in 2013, roughly. PA sold 968,000. PA generated 37 MILLION dollars in ONE YEAR just from license sales alone. And yet we have some of the ****tiest game lands in the US. They might put a plot in here or there, or do some cutting once in awhile(i believe someone said .4% is about right lately) so where the hell is all this money going?

Thats almost 2.5 times more hunters in PA then Ohio.

Ohio is light years ahead of PA. I think I remember reading in a book that your odds of shooting a P&Y buck in PA were like 1:5000, the stats are old now and the numbers might not be exact but its close enough to get the point.

If youre a hunter and you love to hunt deer, you owe it to yourself to go to another state sooner than later. After you do that come back and let us know how great you think PA is.

http://wsfrprograms.fws.gov/Subpages/LicenseInfo/HuntingLicCertHistory20042013.pdf


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Next up someone will be here to say we have more public land than any other state.

Would you rather have 40 acres of land which holds virtually nothing that whitetails want or would you rather have 20 acres of a QDMA heaven with the right foods, cuts, cover...

Ill take 20

You take the 40 and youve got 20 hunters who hunt, 2 of which really love it for the chase. If you only have 20 you might have 2 guys, 1 of which loves it. Get my drift or am I speakn da chinese?


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> Ohio sold 400,000 licenses in 2013, roughly. PA sold 968,000. PA generated 37 MILLION dollars in ONE YEAR just from license sales alone. And yet we have some of the ****tiest game lands in the US. They might put a plot in here or there, or do some cutting once in awhile(i believe someone said .4% is about right lately) so where the hell is all this money going?
> 
> Thats almost 2.5 times more hunters in PA then Ohio.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of people.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess my point is... what good is 1.4 million acres if half of it sucks? It sucks because you dont have the time or manpower to manage it. Sell half of it to private land owners in small chunks, say no more than 1000 contigous acres per owner or LLC and let them manage it. Now take that revenue and the free'd up man power and mange what you have left the right way.

Let those who will quit, quit. Those that stay will have better hunting than they have ever seen. Not everyone and their brother will be able to hunt public land right out there back door. Some might have to drive a little rather than having six game lands all within fifteen mins. But, youre going to get a better experience.

This hunting thing isnt going to last for the masses much longer. The kids dont have the patience to hunt and see nothing for days on end. What is going to happen when we still have 1.4 million acres of public land and NO ONE is hunting it or very few. We will have either no deer or an overpopulation of deer with mass die offs in winter and disease.

Anyone else see where this is headed and does this jive or am I just out to lunch?


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

There is a lot of complaining going on here about shortning gun season, cross bow hunters etc. I have heard the opposite side, I know many gun hunters that feel bow season is way too long and that the bow hunters take all the good bucks out of the herd. It is a little difficult to complain when here in 2B I can hunt with a bow virtually from the middle of September through the end of January. As far as crossbow it always amazes me how many people on AT be little them. I can guarantee you shooting a compound is way easier than shooting a straight bow or a recurve(that I shot in my youth). I took bucks the previous 2 years with a cross bow (after getting back into the sport after 20 years), and believe me I went way more than 100 yards off the road. The only thing really easier is that you do not have to draw. I wanted to prove to myself and that I could get it down with a compound and took a doe and a buck with 35 yard shots. I enjoy shooting the compound much more than the crossbow, but I would not be one bit ashamed of using the crossbow.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ill use one when the day comes I am physically unable. Ive been in two big car wrecks in my life. In fact, I was hit by a car twice also in my youth. I have had my shoulder cut off my body from the top to my arm pit, they ground out the bone to make the socket and sewed it back on putting muscles from my chest into my arm. Ive got a 6" titanium plate in my leg where I sheared off my tibia. 

Would be real easy to say that I am done going miles deep and shooting compounds. Instead, here I am at 32 years old with a bow thats maxing out at 48lbs of draw weight. My shoulder has had full dislocation at least 25 times with the most recent being just last summer, ten years after surgery in my sleep. When I cant get that back any longer, I guess its time to pay the piper and buy a crossbow or hang it up.

Theres many guys out there that can pull 60 or more. I was shooting 65 up until this past summer when I finally decided to stop punishing my body. My buddies wife shoots a heavier bow than I do. What I havent done is given up and taken the easy road. Couldve had a permit before full inclusion.

Ive not personally experienced many guys ruining my hunts, but is that based on my style of hunting or is it because the crossbows arent out there. That I cant answer.

One thing Im pretty sure of is that theres very little road hunting going on with vert bows. I think when you introduced full inclusion to the masses it opened the flood gates of guys who got into archery because it was almost like rifle season. Otherwise they wouldve been here from the beginning. Im sure there are some guys who set down a regular bow for a crossbow. However, Id bet most anything that theres a lot more guys who bought crossbows who previously had no interest in archery season.

Archery season was never supposed to be about EVERYONE having equal opportunity to kill a buck in the rut. It was the escape from the madness of people everywhere that attracted me to archery in 1996.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

golfanddeernut said:


> There is a lot of complaining going on here about shortning gun season, cross bow hunters etc. I have heard the opposite side, I know many gun hunters that feel bow season is way too long and that the bow hunters take all the good bucks out of the herd. It is a little difficult to complain when here in 2B I can hunt with a bow virtually from the middle of September through the end of January. As far as crossbow it always amazes me how many people on AT be little them. I can guarantee you shooting a compound is way easier than shooting a straight bow or a recurve(that I shot in my youth). I took bucks the previous 2 years with a cross bow (after getting back into the sport after 20 years), and believe me I went way more than 100 yards off the road. The only thing really easier is that you do not have to draw. I wanted to prove to myself and that I could get it down with a compound and took a doe and a buck with 35 yard shots. I enjoy shooting the compound much more than the crossbow, but I would not be one bit ashamed of using the crossbow.


When you came back to the sport why did you use a crossbow? Also if it is just as hard what did you have to prove? Lastly it's not 100% the weapon as much as what the weapon attracted.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

did someone say "fat girl in yoga pants"? mmmmmmmm


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

John_pro said:


> Matt, It seems your problem is with unethical, low moral hunters. The addition of xbows doesn't really seem to be the problem, just unethical, lawbreaking guys. Say if pa banned xbows, I doubt your trespassing problem would come to a stop.


Yes unethical hunters area problem no matter the weapon but I disagree that the addition of xbows isn't the problem. All these xbow hunters were welcome to hunt before with a little work on their part. They made it easy for very one to get out there. Some may think that's a good thing but I will never feel that way. The bottom line is xbows are not going anywhere and the archery woods will never be the same period. IMO its the beginning of the end in pa. It was mentioned rifle hunter were upset about archery hunters taking the good deer out before rifle well its gonna be way worse now.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

nicko said:


> It's crazy and really makes you scratch your head as to why some areas that seem to have everything are almost completely devoid of deer and another area is overrun. Does the spot were you see very few deer by any chance get more human exposure from walkers, hikers, bikers, etc?


My old man complains that there are no deer anymore. He doesn't see any off his deck or when he looks out the window. I go and hunt his neighbor's property across the street and jump does all the time. Had 4 different bucks that I would have tagged and killed one of them. Their patterns change so often by us. Next year could be completely different. I live in Bucks County and see deer every day on my way home from work...lots in fact. There's plenty here. The more the development sprawl continues the worse the deer will get. I do agree that 5C is too big and should be broken down. Where in 5C are you?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Anybody feel we should just go back to county tags and do away with the wmu??


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Anybody feel we should just go back to county tags and do away with the wmu??


Wouldn't make a dang bit if difference. The PGC has different goals than we do.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

True but I can't take my 1 doe tag into 4-5 different counties




jayson2984 said:


> Wouldn't make a dang bit if difference. The PGC has different goals than we do.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Viper69 said:


> Yes unethical hunters area problem no matter the weapon but I disagree that the addition of xbows isn't the problem. All these xbow hunters were welcome to hunt before with a little work on their part. They made it easy for very one to get out there. Some may think that's a good thing but I will never feel that way. The bottom line is xbows are not going anywhere and the archery woods will never be the same period. IMO its the beginning of the end in pa. It was mentioned rifle hunter were upset about archery hunters taking the good deer out before rifle well its gonna be way worse now.



Viper, did you see a big increase in xbow users close to where you hunt? I've hunted public land all season and have not ran into a single person using an xbow. I like to get away from the crowd though. Why do you think it's the beginning of the end? I just can't fathom crossbow use being a significant problem, increase hunting pressure for some?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

John_pro said:


> Viper, did you see a big increase in xbow users close to where you hunt? I've hunted public land all season and have not ran into a single person using an xbow. I like to get away from the crowd though. Why do you think it's the beginning of the end? I just can't fathom crossbow use being a significant problem, increase hunting pressure for some?


If you didn't see any then your lucky IMO. I had at least 10 hunts interrupted by xbow hunters. One farm I hunt two guys wounded three buck with xbows. Maybe big public property isn't affected as much as the private smaller land..


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> If you didn't see any then your lucky IMO. I had at least 10 hunts interrupted by xbow hunters. One farm I hunt two guys wounded three buck with xbows. Maybe big public property isn't affected as much as the private smaller land..


I hunt a giant piece of SF and its the same way. I am not mad at the guys or anything but parking lots use to be empty now they are full. I always hiked back 2 miles anyway but there is definitely more disruption in the woods.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Viper69 said:


> If you didn't see any then your lucky IMO. I had at least 10 hunts interrupted by xbow hunters. One farm I hunt two guys wounded three buck with xbows. Maybe big public property isn't affected as much as the private smaller land..


10 hunts ruined! I would be pretty frustrated if I had 3 or 4 hunts ruined. I guess maybe I'm not seeing the whole picture then. 3 bucks wounded and not recovered? You would think the shots would be more lethal, less room for error than compounds


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jayson2984 said:


> I hunt a giant piece of SF and its the same way. I am not mad at the guys or anything but parking lots use to be empty now they are full. I always hiked back 2 miles anyway but there is definitely more disruption in the woods.


Are the other hunters going the extra mile as well? We have opposite problems, I usually hunt 2 timber companies and 1 SG. I usually go waay back, there is not a single car in the parking lots. You also gotta keep in mind the habitat isn't amazing either. Once archery is over the parking lots fill with rifle hunters. Guess everyplace is different


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Bottom line....whether they tresspass, don't report their harvest, ignore law, poach, etc....we've got a lot of idiots here in Pa! It ain't the crossbows fault, nor is it the spotlights fault, etc; we just have too many unethical and even law ignoring idiots. You cannot regulate against their mentality.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> Bottom line....whether they tresspass, don't report their harvest, ignore law, poach, etc....we've got a lot of idiots here in Pa! It ain't the crossbows fault, nor is it the spotlights fault, etc; we just have too many unethical and even law ignoring idiots. You cannot regulate against their mentality.


I am sure that's true in all states not just pa.We may have more


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

MLOTZ said:


> Just to let you know, the Big Sky Open is coming up. This shoot is in Grand Junction, ** - may 31-June 2. This is one of the best shoots of the year! We shoot the old International round in a V formation, 20y to 65y (in 5 yard increments) this year we are shooting color targets (Fita style) 10-9-8 scoring.
> 
> On friday we shoot a "goforit" team event, breaking clay pigeons at the same distances. Two man teams, each shooter has two shots to break his pigeon, if he misses his/her partner can use one of his arrows to break your pigeon. Lotz of Fun!
> 
> Hope to see some of you there!


Heck no! They wont go that far even in rifle. It no doubt it is still disturbing the mature deer. That smell of human intrusion daily sets them off


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> Bottom line....whether they tresspass, don't report their harvest, ignore law, poach, etc....we've got a lot of idiots here in Pa! It ain't the crossbows fault, nor is it the spotlights fault, etc; we just have too many unethical and even law ignoring idiots. You cannot regulate against their mentality.


that is spot on! 

we do have WAY too many idiots!


now, im a crossbow guy,but i have been hunting with a vert for about 24yrs,and also hunt rifle,if theres a season im out there.



but the "idiot" crossbow guys bug even me, i think its because they dont take the time to get familiar with their equipment.

they are the same "type" of person that goes into walmart to buy a gun the night before rifle season opens and think that because its "bore sighted" that its sighted in and ready to go.

ive seen guys in "insert sporting goods store here" buying crossbows the night before archery also,and have heard them ask if the could get it bore sighted.....


so what you have here in PA is.................................truly stupid people making up the majority.

im surprised some of them even remember to breathe.


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

jayson2984 said:


> When you came back to the sport why did you use a crossbow? Also if it is just as hard what did you have to prove? Lastly it's not 100% the weapon as much as what the weapon attracted.


Compound bows did not even exist when I hunted with a bow, I am 58 and wasn't sure how I would do with a compound. All this talk on AT that it was so much harder to get a buck with a compound, gave me something to prove, and to be truthful I always did enjoy shooting a bow. But if you guys really want a challenge, try a compound someday. To me with the sights on a compound I find it rather easy, instinctive shooting is a real art. Maybe I have been lucky, I had no hunts interrupted by crossbow hunters or other hunters period. I know my neighbor did shoot a buck with a crossbow, am I better than him, no.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I guess I should state that I don't think I'm a better hunter because I use a compound instead of an xbow. Heck I have nothing against a show to be honest. I guess it comes down to the woods in my area are now full during archery season. Maybe its selfish on my part but these guys would never be out there if they had to actually set up, tune and practice with a compound. Now of course there are xbow hunters that take it serious and are good hunters. I just wish they would have cut rifle down to one week and made a two week xbow season instead.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Could use a little help finding the bears in McKean county. Any clue would be great. Found apples but no sign. No sign anywhere that I can find


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

shooter458 said:


> I am sure that's true in all states not just pa.We may have more


Even if the percentage of idiots is the same as other states, we have 2x as many hunters so we have at least 2x as many idiots. We all know some...and we know how hard it is to change them. The key is when we know of an idiot doing something illegal, are we willing to turn them in?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

After all the discussion on this thread, I've confirmed several of my personal ideas for better hunting, and added a few more:

1. More management units; at least double the amount
2. Mandatory reporting for every licensed hunter; no report, no license next year. Failure to report eventually becomes a fine?
3. Steeper fines for poaching; more seizing of assets used in illegal activity
4. 4pt rule standard across the state
5. Stronger penalties for tresspassing
6. Eliminate rifle hunting in October
7. Shorten or eliminate early muzzleloader season, except in areas of high deer density
8. Bonus tags valid only on private land; too many greedy hunters obviously hunting public land
9. Eliminate doe hunting after Christmas; why shoot bucks that have shed or button bucks that are harder to distinguish from adult does
10. Point of Sale antlerless license, limit 1 per hunter as available

Some ideas to kick around:

11. Increase antlerless license fee to $10
12. Limit scopes to red dots, etc on crossbows and inlines; no magnification
13. No spotting during active deer seasons


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

LetThemGrow said:


> After all the discussion on this thread, I've confirmed several of my personal ideas for better hunting, and added a few more:
> 
> 1. More management units; at least double the amount
> 2. Mandatory reporting for every licensed hunter; no report, no license next year. Failure to report eventually becomes a fine?
> ...


I agee and would only offer 2 ideas if doe tags continue to be limitless that price increase from 10 to 20 and cap at 25 . Lastly that we can get some food plots going on these gamelands via doe tag revenue.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Again forget the bucks after Christmas ok bucks drop horns but what about all the pregnant does being killed?? Hunting should be stopped by the middle of Dec period





LetThemGrow said:


> After all the discussion on this thread, I've confirmed several of my personal ideas for better hunting, and added a few more:
> 
> 1. More management units; at least double the amount
> 2. Mandatory reporting for every licensed hunter; no report, no license next year. Failure to report eventually becomes a fine?
> ...


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

LetThemGrow said:


> After all the discussion on this thread, I've confirmed several of my personal ideas for better hunting, and added a few more:
> 
> 1. More management units; at least double the amount
> 2. Mandatory reporting for every licensed hunter; no report, no license next year. Failure to report eventually becomes a fine?
> ...


I agree with some of that, 1 through 6. Not so sure I agree with #7. I would rather see one muzzleloader season inline and flintlock during the regular muzzleloader season that is in place now, no early season. I don't like # 8 either it'll just encourage more trespassing. Number 9 is a good one, I would completely eliminate the extended season in the special regs area altogether. Cant argue with 11,12,13. I would also do away with youth gun hunts during archery season, let them go out the week before regular firearms season. Cut way back on doe tags, and in areas where more than one doe tag is possible limit it to one doe with bow and one doe with firearms and then your done.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Billy H said:


> I agree with some of that, 1 through 6. Not so sure I agree with #7. I would rather see one muzzleloader season inline and flintlock during the regular muzzleloader season that is in place now, no early season. I don't like # 8 either it'll just encourage more trespassing. Number 9 is a good one, I would completely eliminate the extended season in the special regs area altogether. Cant argue with 11,12,13. I would also do away with youth gun hunts during archery season, let them go out the week before regular firearms season. Cut way back on doe tags, and in areas where more than one doe tag is possible limit it to one doe with bow and one doe with firearms and then your done.


I like the combined inline flintlock but true flintlock hunters are like us .They won't want inline hunters any more than we welcome cross gun hunters


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

shooter458 said:


> I like the combined inline flintlock but true flintlock hunters are like us .They won't want inline hunters any more than we welcome cross gun hunters


Agreed, It seems selfish but I would rather them not be in the woods with a rifle when I am out there with my bow. Heck If it were up to me I would not allow any rifle in the special regs areas at any time, flintlock or otherwise, sabots would be on that list also.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Billy H said:


> Agreed, But what can you do. I would rather them not be in the woods during archery.


It for sure makes sense for them being with the flintlock hunters.rather bow hunters.Also as posted earlier end all deer hunting by xmas


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe compounds shouldn't be allowed in archery the whole time either as they're easier then long bows. We all need to stop bashing and pointing fingers and stick together. Gun hunters and bow hunters need to quit fighting. Read the thread the PGC wrote back on here. They're clearly using it against is. Their stance is well gun hunters are complaining about how much time archery is getting. U don't think they're telling gun hunters the same BS but saying well archery guys are complaining??? It's a big damn game to them! Pin archers against gun hunter and vice versa and the PGC will just screw us behind the scenes while we fight amongst each other. 





shooter458 said:


> I like the combined inline flintlock but true flintlock hunters are like us .They won't want inline hunters any more than we welcome cross gun hunters


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

We got the extra week we all wanted last yr. everyone said if we only had a extra week. Now the ruts late and now that's not good enough we want more time. We need to say this is what we got let's make the best of it


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Maybe compounds shouldn't be allowed in archery the whole time either as they're easier then long bows. We all need to stop bashing and pointing fingers and stick together. Gun hunters and bow hunters need to quit fighting. Read the thread the PGC wrote back on here. They're clearly using it against is. Their stance is well gun hunters are complaining about how much time archery is getting. U don't think they're telling gun hunters the same BS but saying well archery guys are complaining??? It's a big damn game to them! Pin archers against gun hunter and vice versa and the PGC will just screw us behind the scenes while we fight amongst each other.


Its only about money. Nothing else. They have never had a meeting saying ok how do we make things more fair? They say shooowww meeeeeee the monnnneeeyyy


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Maybe compounds shouldn't be allowed in archery the whole time either as they're easier then long bows. We all need to stop bashing and pointing fingers and stick together. Gun hunters and bow hunters need to quit fighting. Read the thread the PGC wrote back on here. They're clearly using it against is. Their stance is well gun hunters are complaining about how much time archery is getting. U don't think they're telling gun hunters the same BS but saying well archery guys are complaining??? It's a big damn game to them! Pin archers against gun hunter and vice versa and the PGC will just screw us behind the scenes while we fight amongst each other.


I am not fighting or bashing anyone for how and what they chose to hunt with .Just keeping our bow season as pure and to ourselves.Selfish yea.but we hunt deer on natural movements and every extra season that gets stuffed into bow season hinders our hunting .So I am selfish so be iy


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U hunt with a bow in gun season?




shooter458 said:


> I am not fighting or bashing anyone for how and what they chose to hunt with .Just keeping our bow season as pure and to ourselves.Selfish yea.but we hunt deer on natural movements and every extra season that gets stuffed into bow season hinders our hunting .So I am selfish so be iy


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jacobh said:


> U hunt with a bow in gun season?


No I don't I killed my buck Nov 7th I haven't been out in gun season in years .


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Would u though if u needed a buck? With a bow


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on the buck by the way. I just feel its hypocritical not u per say but for is to complain about guns in archery yet we go in gun season with a bow!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

shooter458 said:


> I am not fighting or bashing anyone for how and what they chose to hunt with .Just keeping our bow season as pure and to ourselves.Selfish yea.but we hunt deer on natural movements and every extra season that gets stuffed into bow season hinders our hunting .So I am selfish so be iy


NATURAL MOVEMENT. Thats what I feel everyone misses. You get everyone with xgun in there pissing round public bucks are not gonna move!!


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

jayson2984 said:


> Its only about money. Nothing else. They have never had a meeting saying ok how do we make things more fair? They say shooowww meeeeeee the monnnneeeyyy


Very true. Money is #1 n the PGC mind. Last year I shot a deer that had a radio collar . It was from Penn State University. I called the number and had a nice conversation with one of the students working on Pa. game management. I shocked at some of the things he told me. I was also shoicked to learn that kids that never spent a day in the outdoors in this state and never lived in this state are the driving force behind decisions that effect every single hunter here.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Congrats on the buck by the way. I just feel its hypocritical not u per say but for is to complain about guns in archery yet we go in gun season with a bow!


No and let me tell you why about ten years ago I gun hunt and it was opening day around noon there was a series of shots down the hollow from me .Soon after a yearling doe stumbled up right to me .she was spent foam on her neck and exhausted.She saw me but lay down anyway.At that moment I quit gun hunting I thought to myself this is not hunting just killing.By the way I stayed with until she recouped.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I can respect that buddy. A lot do hunt so we would have to go both ways. No guns in archery then we can have bows in gun season. That's less hunting for archers is it worth it?


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

I can only speak for myself but yes.


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey, this is my oct 26 th 2- b buck. I have been trying to get my fall long beard with a bow to no avail. Sorry it took so long to post pics.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats great buck
Do you spring hunt with a bow


----------



## turkeysroost (Nov 14, 2009)

Yep, first two weeks of spring and fall I go out with my bow, if I don't connect with my bow then I switch to my ten gauge .


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know if there's a greater challenge in hunting than spring toms with stick and string


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

turkeysroost said:


> Yep, first two weeks of spring and fall I go out with my bow, if I don't connect with my bow then I switch to my ten gauge .


I tried this year and bumped the dang bird setting up a decoy. We run and gun in state forest and located a bird right at day light on the roost. Never use a decoy but felt I needed it with the bow. Blew him off the roost


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jayson2984 said:


> I tried this year and bumped the dang bird setting up a decoy. We run and gun in state forest and located a bird right at day light on the roost. Never use a decoy but felt I needed it with the bow. Blew him off the roost


I hear you screwed more birds up than any thing else .I stick to my Mossberg 935 now


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

LetThemGrow said:


> After all the discussion on this thread, I've confirmed several of my personal ideas for better hunting, and added a few more:
> 
> 1. More management units; at least double the amount
> 2. Mandatory reporting for every licensed hunter; no report, no license next year. Failure to report eventually becomes a fine?
> ...


14. It is unlawful to organize deer drives in any given season.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

jayson2984 said:


> NATURAL MOVEMENT. Thats what I feel everyone misses. You get everyone with xgun in there pissing round public bucks are not gonna move!!


No doubt


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

tdj8686 said:


> 14. It is unlawful to organize deer drives in any given season.


15. Higher fines and regulation for ATV use on SG and Seneca land. I don't know how many times I get in my stand and the 4 wheelers come riding through! Not allowed to drive them where I hunt, but that doesn't matter


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I like #14.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

Shot a 5C doe at 40 yards at 4:06 last night. Hadn't seen a mature deer in the woods in over a week.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

so anybody been in the woods lately is the rut booming yet.


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

I was out hanging posters yesterday in 4c and saw a really nice buck with a big mature doe. Where she went he went. Wasn't chasing her hard seemed like he was locked down with her


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sad thing is most of the changes yous propose will only make hunters want to quit hunting .


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I figured by the weekend it would be picking up here I'm still seeing doe's with fawns I'm just hoping there not in lock down during rifle season.


ribsyj said:


> I was out hanging posters yesterday in 4c and saw a really nice buck with a big mature doe. Where she went he went. Wasn't chasing her hard seemed like he was locked down with her


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Good! Fact is those who want to hunt will continue to do so those who aren't serious will quit



QUOTE=jesses80;1068695400]Sad thing is most of the changes yous propose will only make hunters want to quit hunting .[/QUOTE]


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> We got the extra week we all wanted last yr. everyone said if we only had a extra week. Now the ruts late and now that's not good enough we want more time. We need to say this is what we got let's make the best of it


actually we didnt get a extra week this year, season was still 6 weeks long it just went out a week later but it also came in a week later, its a cycle.....next year it will go out on the 15th of nov. and come in on the 4th of oct. it all really depends on what date thanksgiving falls on


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I no you say good now but 10 to 15 years down the road it will not be good when hunting numbers are way down and the anties start attacking our state big time and we don't have the hunters to back us up or give a **** about us plus I would see outlawing pick up even worse.


jacobh said:


> Good! Fact is those who want to hunt will continue to do so those who aren't serious will quit
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=jesses80;1068695400]Sad thing is most of the changes yous propose will only make hunters want to quit hunting .


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Everyone wanted a week later. That's what we got. Now it's oh man why don't we have another week the ruts not starting til its over. We are never happy! The world dosent revolve around archers wants! Id love to hunt the rut but selfishness is what's ruining this sport. We all say we wants what's best for the herd yet all u hear about are bucks nothing about does! We want more bucks yet want to beable to hunt them when they're most vulnerable! Why?? Because it increases our chance for success. So now it went from what's best for the herd to what's best for me!





attackone said:


> actually we didnt get a extra week this year, season was still 6 weeks long it just went out a week later but it also came in a week later, its a cycle.....next year it will go out on the 15th of nov. and come in on the 4th of oct. it all really depends on what date thanksgiving falls on


----------



## Pistolero17 (Dec 9, 2011)

jesses80 said:


> I no you say good now but 10 to 15 years down the road it will not be good when hunting numbers are way down and the anties start attacking our state big time and we don't have the hunters to back us up or give a **** about us plus I would see outlawing pick up even worse.


[/QUOTE]

Will change a little in 10 to 15 years, but not too dramatically. It will be a slow decline, but I think at least in my area people quit because they don't have land to hunt. More housing developments and less land push hunters closer together and one thing I learned is hunters don't like other hunters close by.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

It just sucks cause you no it would be hard to find a happy medium for all hunters in pa I just think we need to work on getting along first before change can happen.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Everyone wanted a week later. That's what we got. Now it's oh man why don't we have another week the ruts not starting til its over. We are never happy! The world dosent revolve around archers wants! Id love to hunt the rut but selfishness is what's ruining this sport. We all say we wants what's best for the herd yet all u hear about are bucks nothing about does! We want more bucks yet want to beable to hunt them when they're most vulnerable! Why?? Because it increases our chance for success. So now it went from what's best for the herd to what's best for me!


Are you on drugs? We didnt get an extra week.

You call yourself a hunter, yet you ***** and moan about time to go hunt. Seems ironic?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jesses80 said:


> It just sucks cause you no it would be hard to find a happy medium for all hunters in pa I just think we need to work on getting along first before change can happen.


I agree we do kinda get at each other a lot but lets be honest that is passion for the most part. I don't think its people intentionally being selfish. I think most that participate here really wants what is best for the herd. The sad part is not matter what hunters do the PGC is a business. When a business has no competition it can do whatever it wants and that is never in the best interest of the consumers.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I just said w got a extra week at end of season!! 3 weeks into nov instead of the 2 ok still 6 weeks but wanted the 3rd week in Nov and we r still Complaining about it not being good enough


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Whos p.... And moaning? I'm not the one saying I need the rut at more time to kill deer am I? Am I the one who says oh if only I had another week. We need less time for gun hunters and more time for me!!! Yes that's greedy and does nothing for the herd! Yes I enjoy being out there but I for one won't try to stop another hunter from enjoying his time by shortening his season




jlh42581 said:


> Are you on drugs? We didnt get an extra week.
> 
> You call yourself a hunter, yet you ***** and moan about time to go hunt. Seems ironic?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the season might be 6 weeks long but for most hunters if you would figure time in woods for that 6 weeks most would probable be hunting a full week or less for the 6 week archery season.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

And gun is 2 weeks how much time do they get in actual woods time?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> And gun is 2 weeks how much time do they get in actual woods time?


if i would have had a gun i wouldnt need that much time


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> And gun is 2 weeks how much time do they get in actual woods time?


Jacob you are comparing apples to elephants. Archery and firearms season are 2 different monsters and harvest numbers alone support that dont they?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

A lot of anger in this thread.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would be willing to bet most rifle hunters take vacation them 2 weeks if I don't get a deer in archery I use my vacation in rifle the only reason I got to hunt the last two weekends of archery was cause I took bolth Thursday and Friday off so I wouldn't be mandated to work Saturday plus all my kids are finally in school this year after 10 years of not being able to get out much god it felt good to be able to put some time in again.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

U guys are funny!!! Apples to elephants it's a 2 way street my friend. For how many yrs 6 weeks was plenty of time to kill your deer soon we will need year round season to get it done


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would half to agree with the apples to elephants cause if I would have been hunting with a rifle I would have been tagged out 6x already and had 6 others tagged out.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> U guys are funny!!! Apples to elephants it's a 2 way street my friend. For how many yrs 6 weeks was plenty of time to kill your deer soon we will need year round season to get it done


actually i think alot of people for alot of years have stated that it would be nice if it was longer....and apples to elephants would be pretty close, bow range is pretty much 40 yds, gun umm yea lets say its further then that


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jesses80 said:


> I would half to agree with the apples to elephants cause if I would have been hunting with a rifle I would have been tagged out 6x already and had 6 others tagged out.


yep i know of a couple of bucks that would have gotten a tag if i had a rifle, but not complaining thats why we most of us do it


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> ...10 to 15 years down the road it will not be good when hunting numbers are way down and the anties start attacking our state big time and we don't have the hunters to back us up or give a **** about us...


I actually think less hunters might equate to less anti-hunters. Maybe not in Harrisburg, but in general amongst the people.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> U guys are funny!!! Apples to elephants it's a 2 way street my friend. For how many yrs 6 weeks was plenty of time to kill your deer soon we will need year round season to get it done


I never asked for more time. You are trying to compare bow hunting to rifle. Its not comparable. You always seem to come here and purposely say the opposite just to stir the pot. Your on archery forum number 1. Number 2 no one can take you serious when you complain all your deer are 6 pt. #3 You teach your kids to only hunt Maryland #4 Have shown multiple times you know very little of deer mngt. #5 Stop comparing a forced movement, rifle season, to a month and half long archery season. They are not comparable. 

You talk about the herd and does, how many does are the rifle hunters responsible for after breeding? How many deer do rifle hunters kill? You make statements about not using a bow in rifle season bc on some planet you think that equates to a rifle in bow season. Bow season has been raped by crossbows, rifles and inline.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup I agree that's why I love archery and the only reason I brought up about running archery from the last week of October till riflle season is if you want guys to pass on the little guys and them them grow that would be the best time to hunt for a mature buck on public land and when I say mature I mean 4//12 years or older with the way deer movment is in pa on public land its the only way I can see you getting more hunters to let deer go and grow point restrictions only do so much knowing a deers age will get you further.


attackone said:


> yep i know of a couple of bucks that would have gotten a tag if i had a rifle, but not complaining thats why we most of us do it


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

1 I hunt archery only
2 so far I've seen 1 deer with more ten 6 PTs all yr on my property I can BS u and tell u I have a 180" 10 but I'm trying to be honest!
3 I do not teach my kid to only hunt Md he chooses it because all we see up here are tresspassers and squirrels but thanks for trying to bash me as a parent!
4 where did u take your biology course at?
5 if u were a good as u claim to be 6 weeks would be enough tim





jayson2984 said:


> I never asked for more time. You are trying to compare bow hunting to rifle. Its not comparable. You always seem to come here and purposely say the opposite just to stir the pot. Your on archery forum number 1. Number 2 no one can take you serious when you complain all your deer are 6 pt. #3 You teach your kids to only hunt Maryland #4 Have shown multiple times you know very little of deer mngt. #5 Stop comparing a forced movement, rifle season, to a month and half long archery season. They are not comparable.
> 
> You talk about the herd and does, how many does are the rifle hunters responsible for after breeding? How many deer do rifle hunters kill? You make statements about not using a bow in rifle season bc on some planet you think that equates to a rifle in bow season. Bow season has been raped by crossbows, rifles and inline.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> 1 I hunt archery only
> 2 so far I've seen 1 deer with more ten 6 PTs all yr on my property I can BS u and tell u I have a 180" 10 but I'm trying to be honest!
> 3 I do not teach my kid to only hunt Md he chooses it because all we see up here are tresspassers and squirrels but thanks for trying to bash me as a parent!
> 4 where did u take your biology course at?
> 5 if u were a good as u claim to be 6 weeks would be enough tim


Dont you have 20 acers of standing corn?????? Penn state, and I already harvested on public and saw 1 over 140" the last day. Not sure what hunting archery only proves other than you cant grasp rifle on public at day break


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

18 acres of soybeans this yr thanks!!! Corn next yr but that gets harvested. Oh and I still don't have as many big bucks as I did 8 yrs ago. Come on down and do some biology research and find out the issue?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

jacobh do you run cameras on your property and that's all your seeing is small property also do you have a lot of posted property around you just wondering why if that's all you seen there is to why you didn't try some where else.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> 18 acres of soybeans this yr thanks!!! Corn next yr but that gets harvested. Oh and I still don't have as many big bucks as I did 8 yrs ago. Come on down and do some biology research and find out the issue?


The issue is obvious and your welcome... I guess.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Jesse yes I run cameras. A lot of developments around. I've had 8-10 PTs every yr since I was 12 yrs old. Once ARs took over the deer here didn't get bigger. People can bash me all they want I could care less. I run cameras all summer. I have 1 buck over 6 PTs and that's a 7 pt. I have hunted all yr lots of spike and 4 PTs. I have a 20" 6 pt and 18" 6 pt. They're the biggest seen spotting and hunting. There is posted properties around. Poaching and trespassing is a big issue. Why these people think Id lie about this is beyond me??? Amazes me how smart AT members are! Hell I have Jayson telling me how to raise my kid and if I remember correct he lives in NY!! If hunting a so good now why are people saying they're not seeing deer? It's not just me


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Jayson come down and give me your take where the big bucks are? Your a biology major and deer expert u can surely find the issue. Pm me Id love to see what u can find. Ill offer the property for u to hunt and u tell AT what sized bucks u find


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Jesse yes I run cameras. A lot of developments around. I've had 8-10 PTs every yr since I was 12 yrs old. Once ARs took over the deer here didn't get bigger. People can bash me all they want I could care less. I run cameras all summer. I have 1 buck over 6 PTs and that's a 7 pt. I have hunted all yr lots of spike and 4 PTs. I have a 20" 6 pt and 18" 6 pt. They're the biggest seen spotting and hunting. There is posted properties around. Poaching and trespassing is a big issue. Why these people think Id lie about this is beyond me??? Amazes me how smart AT members are! Hell I have Jayson telling me how to raise my kid and if I remember correct he lives in NY!! If hunting a so good now why are people saying they're not seeing deer? It's not just me





jacobh said:


> Jayson come down and give me your take where the big bucks are? Your a biology major and deer expert u can surely find the issue. Pm me Id love to see what u can find


I am from pa born and raised. You sound like a Jr high school girl. Btw no one thinks your lieing they think you can't hunt.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Ooohhhh I could care less if u think I can hunt or not. I get my fair share and don't need approval of other hunters to make me feel all warm inside! Facts are everyone is having a crappy season in Pa! So I guess only u and a hand full know how to hunt.. Lol. What a joke. I state my findings and all of a sudden I can't hunt talk about a school girl!!


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Rule change I propose:

Can shoot a spike or four point but have to send in for tooth analysis. If it's older than 3.5 you get another tag. If it's under 3.5 you pay for the tooth analysis and that's your buck for the year. 

Guys that only are seeing spikes and four points can then do something about the genetics they believe are lacking. Game Commission gets data. Hunter learns if he was right nor not.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobh said:


> Ooohhhh I could care less if u think I can hunt or not. I get my fair share and don't need approval of other hunters to make me feel all warm inside! Facts are everyone is having a crappy season in Pa! So I guess only u and a hand full know how to hunt.. Lol. What a joke. I state my findings and all of a sudden I can't hunt talk about a school girl!!


This has been you since the beginning of the thread. This is not new. You and have fought at least 3x in this thread lol. I never said I had a good year, this started with you saying archers have it good complain. Our entire season had be infiltrated


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Where did I say archers had it good? I said we need to stop playing victim when we don't get exactly what we want! Our solution is take from others! Yes gun hunters kill more deer. We kill our fair share. How can we take and not give? Is anyone going to agree to give up time then allow us to have more time in the woods? No !!! So if u really care about the herd and the precious bucks we need to give to get something in return. If we state we want 2 more weeks of archery but only want gun hunters to have a week that's not going to fly. Id hope most are smarter then to think we will get more by telling others they can have less. We are dealt the cards we have to play with. Make the best and move on. Less bucks killed means more mature bucks next yr. we just can't seem to see this. If we don't get a buck it's a failed yr to most. That's the problem. Every yr besides the past 2 for obvious reasons we have headless deer laying on our property all because a lot of Pa hunters only want the racks and will do anything to get them


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Like said before the PGC is a business. What business gives more then it receives? None that's bad business so if we won't give we definitely will not receive anything


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Ooohhhh I could care less if u think I can hunt or not. I get my fair share and don't need approval of other hunters to make me feel all warm inside! Facts are everyone is having a crappy season in Pa! So I guess only u and a hand full know how to hunt.. Lol. What a joke. I state my findings and all of a sudden I can't hunt talk about a school girl!!


i might not have tagged the buck i wanted but i had a pretty good season


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Where did I say archers had it good? I said we need to stop playing victim when we don't get exactly what we want! Our solution is take from others! Yes gun hunters kill more deer. We kill our fair share. How can we take and not give? Is anyone going to agree to give up time then allow us to have more time in the woods? No !!! So if u really care about the herd and the precious bucks we need to give to get something in return. If we state we want 2 more weeks of archery but only want gun hunters to have a week that's not going to fly. Id hope most are smarter then to think we will get more by telling others they can have less. We are dealt the cards we have to play with. Make the best and move on. Less bucks killed means more mature bucks next yr. we just can't seem to see this. If we don't get a buck it's a failed yr to most. That's the problem. Every yr besides the past 2 for obvious reasons we have headless deer laying on our property all because a lot of Pa hunters only want the racks and will do anything to get them


if they extend archery season to the first day of rifle season what season will be given up during that time


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

No season is given up but can't gun hunters say well why can't gun start the Monday before thanksgiving then? It's a 2 way street. 2 sides to each story. I'm not saying I wouldn't want to hunt more but all we think about is ourselves. We r all saying deer numbers are down now we want more time to hunt what's this gonna accomplish? More bucks potentially getting killed and what's that do for the overall deer herd? It makes it smaller . I know Im speculating harvest is gonna go up and others speculate it wont. Mathematically more days to hunt increase the chance for more deer killed then less days equalling mor deer killed right?


----------



## bohem (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr. October said:


> Way too big. 5C is a great example. For every acre somebody can hunt there are 4-5 nobody can hunt. Guess where the deer hang out?


Same by me. I'm in 5C and there are some tiny parcels of land that I can hunt locally (think 3 acres and 2 acres) but right next door is a 16 acre area where they all live and thrive on the apples and food that the property owner actively feeds them with. "They are like pets, we don't let people hunt"





Mr. October said:


> Pretty quiet morning in my little corner of 5C. I was hoping one of the barely legal 5 pts. would come by. Oddly, we have not seen any real change since antler restrictions went in to place. In fact, every year we see a new crop of big-bodied 4 pts. There just isn't the nutrition where we are to grow big antlers. Lots of lawns & grass. And the big horse farm in the middle where you can't hunt doesn't help. The deer mostly hang out there.


We had 4 bucks in the area by my house starting this season. 1 was hit by a car, leaving the 8pt that I just got and a juvenile 5 and a "middlin' " 7 point. 



jacobh said:


> People said I was nuts when I said ARs weren't doing anything but letting small illegal bucks live. I'm not far from u Im hunting Limerick. Yes there are big bucks here but there always has been



WA State management is a great example of how AR's don't work. Colorado is working itself into the same hole. 





jays375 said:


> One thing nobody complains about is what happened to maintaining food and cover crops?Nothing is done anymore to improve the quality of the hunting grounds.Which is a shame because there is a lot of public ground that could be used by everyone.Face it more and more farms stop farming all the time.All we ever complain about is lack of seeing deer.Or we need to cut back on seasons and antlerless tags.Almost everyone wants to add days though.We should go after the PGC itself.They don't do much for the sport period.They do some small studies,but never improve anything.Other than introducing predators back into the wild.Look at the money spent on the whole Elk project.Only because that is making them a fortune.Which they said was never intended to do.The whole system needs a complete make over.It is the only thing that will improve anything.We need to start there first.Then work on everything else.


The PGC is a perfect example of how a politically appointed, for life, commission fails miserably.

Public lands are decimated by overpopulation of illegal bucks and does in the WMU 5x areas. The hunters that think they're doing a favor for the heard buying up 30 doe tags and burning them because "if you kill the does they can't breed" guess what.... you're screwing up just as bad in the other direction.

Instead, the does eat out the food supply and nobody has tags to shoot them to control the population. The PGC isn't competent enough to understand what happens when guys have a tag burning party, and instead we see the average size of bucks dropping because nobody passes a legal buck anymore looking for a bigger one. Instead, they shoot the first one that they see and it might be on closing day because they haven't seen a legal buck all season.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't think you lie bro just was wondering what your up against in your area I no up here this year I have noticed a lot of young bucks this year compaired to previous seasons that's what most of my sightings were the only big boys I seen were on my cams and moving late at night or early morning so do you archery hunt in rifle season or don't go out at all every year I say i'm gonna take the bow out instead of the gun but then I don't .


jacobh said:


> Jesse yes I run cameras. A lot of developments around. I've had 8-10 PTs every yr since I was 12 yrs old. Once ARs took over the deer here didn't get bigger. People can bash me all they want I could care less. I run cameras all summer. I have 1 buck over 6 PTs and that's a 7 pt. I have hunted all yr lots of spike and 4 PTs. I have a 20" 6 pt and 18" 6 pt. They're the biggest seen spotting and hunting. There is posted properties around. Poaching and trespassing is a big issue. Why these people think Id lie about this is beyond me??? Amazes me how smart AT members are! Hell I have Jayson telling me how to raise my kid and if I remember correct he lives in NY!! If hunting a so good now why are people saying they're not seeing deer? It's not just me


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

took a whole hour to shoot a 10 on opening day of archey- to short of a season but left lots of time for grouse


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

congrats ghost nice buck.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jayson2984 said:


> This has been you since the beginning of the thread. This is not new. You and have fought at least 3x in this thread lol. I never said I had a good year, this started with you saying archers have it good complain. Our entire season had be infiltrated


you are a trouble maker get lost ! please !


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

ghost1 said:


> took a whole hour to shoot a 10 on opening day of archey- to short of a season but left lots of time for grouse


nice great job


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> you are a trouble maker get lost ! please !


Hahahahahahahahaha look who shows up


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Jesse yes I run cameras. A lot of developments around. I've had 8-10 PTs every yr since I was 12 yrs old. Once ARs took over the deer here didn't get bigger. People can bash me all they want I could care less. I run cameras all summer. I have 1 buck over 6 PTs and that's a 7 pt. I have hunted all yr lots of spike and 4 PTs. I have a 20" 6 pt and 18" 6 pt. They're the biggest seen spotting and hunting. There is posted properties around. Poaching and trespassing is a big issue. Why these people think Id lie about this is beyond me??? Amazes me how smart AT members are! Hell I have Jayson telling me how to raise my kid and if I remember correct he lives in NY!! If hunting a so good now why are people saying they're not seeing deer? It's not just me


 Jayson is a trouble maker he is smarter than anyone on AT . WE ARE ALL DUMB in his eyes cant spell write or talk he does have some issues .


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Did any of you guys notice a lot of deer movment this year between 8 and 11 am.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

No I didn't mean u were saying I was lying. Others think I do it to stir the pot. I go by what I hear and see. I've heard if very few big bucks killed this yr. I think 2 to be honest. So it's not just me but since I voiced my opinion I get bashed. My son hunts Pa but like Md better because he sees deer every sit and I got bashed because he prefers Md over Pa. He's 10 of course he's gonna prefer where he sees the deer. Less drama there too. Not saying other states don't have issues but just on AT alone read other threads. Pa bashes each other more then all the other state threads combined. There is little to no sportsmanship in this state anymore. If u don't agree with others beliefs your a idiot who can't hunt. It's frustrating to ask questions and state opinions and constantly be bashed over it. Good luck hunting bro hope u kill a monster







jesses80 said:


> I don't think you lie bro just was wondering what your up against in your area I no up here this year I have noticed a lot of young bucks this year compaired to previous seasons that's what most of my sightings were the only big boys I seen were on my cams and moving late at night or early morning so do you archery hunt in rifle season or don't go out at all every year I say i'm gonna take the bow out instead of the gun but then I don't .


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> Jayson is a trouble maker he is smarter than anyone on AT . WE ARE ALL DUMB in his eyes cant spell write or talk he does have some issues .


Perfect example of your illiteracy^^^


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yea I agree I take my boy who is 10 also but I don't let him hunt yet I more or less spend time teaching him the more important things to hunting than killing game you no the simple finer things and hope that it will carry his passion further in the sport.I no if I did it just for the killing I wouldn't be hunting anymore.also good luck with the rest of your season bolth you and your son make some good memories man.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks bro u too. We have great memories. We laugh watching fox chase field mice. His face lights up. I agree I need to push more on the finer things. In Md we watch a lot of fawns run around and he laughs and it makes it worth while. I just wish up here he could enjoy that more. In Md he passed up 4 deer this yr because they didn't present good shots. I was super proud!! He shot a button buck as his 1st deer and that small buck is my fondest memory that I will take to my grave. I tried posting a pic but it said it was too big plus it wasn't a Pa deer. He plays baseball probably 360 days a yr and dosent get out much neither do I but when he does it would be nice to see deer even if we don't shoot!! Sounds like your doing a great job with your son and I wish u both the best!





jesses80 said:


> yea I agree I take my boy who is 10 also but I don't let him hunt yet I more or less spend time teaching him the more important things to hunting than killing game you no the simple finer things and hope that it will carry his passion further in the sport.I no if I did it just for the killing I wouldn't be hunting anymore.also good luck with the rest of your season bolth you and your son make some good memories man.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jesses80 said:


> Did any of you guys notice a lot of deer movment this year between 8 and 11 am.


yes most of the movment i saw was in morning for bucks. saw plenty of small 10"- 16" bucks couple 8-9 points nothing i would shoot 2 shooters all season


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

John_pro said:


> Matt, It seems your problem is with unethical, low moral hunters. The addition of xbows doesn't really seem to be the problem, just unethical, lawbreaking guys. Say if pa banned xbows, I doubt your trespassing problem would come to a stop.


Nope the crossbows are an avenue for the unethical hunters to be more stealthy and undetected. Why would they buy a crossbow previously if they were not a legal weapon for archery season. Crossbow sales doubled, possibly tripled the sale of compounds once they were legalized. Granted they were always unethical POS's to begin with, but you cannot deny that there are way more participants in archery hunting seasons than there was prior. I hunt with a few guys that use crossbows and they are friends as well, but 75 percent of the apples in the bushel are bad....


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jayson2984 said:


> Perfect example of your illiteracy^^^


 thanks 
hebetudinous


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

jacobh said:


> No I didn't mean u were saying I was lying. Others think I do it to stir the pot. I go by what I hear and see. I've heard if very few big bucks killed this yr. I think 2 to be honest. So it's not just me but since I voiced my opinion I get bashed. My son hunts Pa but like Md better because he sees deer every sit and I got bashed because he prefers Md over Pa. He's 10 of course he's gonna prefer where he sees the deer. Less drama there too. Not saying other states don't have issues but just on AT alone read other threads. Pa bashes each other more then all the other state threads combined. There is little to no sportsmanship in this state anymore. If u don't agree with others beliefs your a idiot who can't hunt. It's frustrating to ask questions and state opinions and constantly be bashed over it. Good luck hunting bro hope u kill a monster


I am with your son I would be rather be somewhere that I am seeing deer too.And I am not ten.The whole problem with pa jacobh is we have more hunters than deer.our ratios off


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

pa.hunter said:


> Jayson is a trouble maker he is smarter than anyone on AT . WE ARE ALL DUMB in his eyes cant spell write or talk he does have some issues .


This is accepted



pa.hunter said:


> thanks
> hebetudinous


But this isnt? I am the trouble maker? Why quote this? Isn't it you telling people to piss off in your WTB threads? 

Jacob where do you hunt in maryland? Coming up in May I am moving, maryland is one of the possibilities, near silver springs.

Anyone going out for bear this week?


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> Nope the crossbows are an avenue for the unethical hunters to be more stealthy and undetected. Why would they buy a crossbow previously if they were not a legal weapon for archery season. Crossbow sales doubled, possibly tripled the sale of compounds once they were legalized. Granted they were always unethical POS's to begin with, but you cannot deny that there are way more participants in archery hunting seasons than there was prior. I hunt with a few guys that use crossbows and they are friends as well, but 75 percent of the apples in the bushel are bad....


I get what your trying to say. It would be alot easier to poach deer, xbows do not make much noise, compared to spotlighting a deer with a rifle. It would also be easier to road hunt, compared to using a compound. IMO 75% seems a little high I was thinking closer to 40%. I don't mind xbow use, never ran into a problem before, but just because I personally haven't had a problem does not mean there is no problem. I kinda viewed xbows more for younger kids 16-18 to get started in archery, then move up to a compound bow, and of course people with problems or disabilities.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> Did any of you guys notice a lot of deer movment this year between 8 and 11 am.


Yessir. I saw a ton of young buck activity from 8-11. Also saw 4 8 points (90-105) on stand around 1030. Trailcams do not lie, the young bucks were on their feet!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

PA is the land of young bucks. Were "living on a prayer" if we think theres 3.5+ deer running around all over the place for us all to kill one. Not in this state. AR or no AR, too many people, too many tags, too many people with limited time to hunt. Theyre gonna get theirs(most of them anyhow) regardless of how many guys let them walk.

Dead is dead and dead cant grow so passing a buck is never a bad choice if you dont regret it. However, lets call a spade a spade here.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> PA is the land of young bucks. Were "living on a prayer" if we think theres 3.5+ deer running around all over the place for us all to kill one. Not in this state. AR or no AR, too many people, too many tags, too many people with limited time to hunt. Theyre gonna get theirs(most of them anyhow) regardless of how many guys let them walk.
> 
> Dead is dead and dead cant grow so passing a buck is never a bad choice if you dont regret it. However, lets call a spade a spade here.


 No doubt about young bucks not livin past 2.5! I was pleasantly surprised this year though. Not saying AR had anything to do with it. My trailcams showed around 10 mature bucks on the tract of land I hunt. I contribute the lack of access and extremely thick cover the true culprit


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't see anymore mature bucks then I used to before ar and the place that I started hunting since 2005 doesn't have any change in buck quality either. Only thing I do see is a lot less doe and deer period. Antler restrictions need to get bigger and tougher if they really want it to work, but that still doesn't stop the guys from shooting smaller buck and paying the fine IF they get caught. 3 years ago, when walking in woods, came up to a pile of 5 deer with just the back straps cut out. 3 of them were buck with no more then a y on one side. Highly doubt they were tagged or anything. Not only were these young buck taken out, but Ike sure the guys that killed them, kept hunting and shot other buck the same year.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

There are a lot of mature bucks over 2.5 years of age in Pa.. Most guys will ever see them, they don't get big/old by being careless.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Mathias said:


> There are a lot of mature bucks over 2.5 years of age in Pa.. Most guys will ever see them, they don't get big/old by being careless.


You are right! Despite having so many trailcam pics, I had 1 encounter with my target buck..... Out of range


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Mathias said:


> There are a lot of mature bucks over 2.5 years of age in Pa.. Most guys will ever see them, they don't get big/old by being careless.


Agreed. Just because we don't see them doesn't mean they are not there. The longer they live, the smarter and more wary of human pressure they become, especially in heavily hunted and pressured areas. I see a lot of bucks on the trail cams during the summer but come fall, I see very few of those deer. If you hung an area over and over, your odds of success and seeing deer shrink on every sit. The reasons we keep seeing the little bucks is because they are too young and inexperienced to know humans mean danger or even just pick up on the intrusion.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys who live in the suburbs arent seeing the forest for the trees. I hunt all over this state, its not anything remotely close to what you get in quality deer in the suburbs of the big cities or the swamps of the north west. In the west half with 3 up top, its a lot easier to have to let one go then it is two up top with a brow.

There are big bucks, there were big bucks before AR. But here where I live, for every really big buck you see, you will see 100 more that barely met the restrictions killed. That doesnt build big bucks, sanctuaries do. When you can drive the entire side of a mountain top to bottom where are they hiding?


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> There are big bucks, there were big bucks before AR. But here where I live, for every really big buck you see, you will see 100 more that barely met the restrictions killed. That doesnt build big bucks, sanctuaries do. When you can drive the entire side of a mountain top to bottom where are they hiding?


Yes the sanctuaries are the key to more mature deer. I'm far from the suburbs, located in 2G/ 2H. I've hunted gamelands like you stated, bigwoods that seem completely devoid of bucks. Gamelands where you can see 300 plus yards. IMO areas like that young bucks do not stand a chance, I've seen mature bucks in areas like this.... Very very few. I specifically look for areas with clearcuts, laurel thickets, and dense pines.... Add hard access and you will find more mature deer.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

John_pro said:


> Yes the sanctuaries are the key to more mature deer. I'm far from the suburbs, located in 2G/ 2H. I've hunted gamelands like you stated, bigwoods that seem completely devoid of bucks. Gamelands where you can see 300 plus yards. IMO areas like that young bucks do not stand a chance, I've seen mature bucks in areas like this.... Very very few. I specifically look for areas with clearcuts, laurel thickets, and dense pines.... Add hard access and you will find more mature deer.


I agree. I recently was showed some property where they have been doing small 1 acre clear cuts and leaving them grow up. They only do one every year or so. Now they are some super thick patches that you cannot get into nor would you want to. I saw more mature deer in there just walking then anywhere around. Gotta have good thick safe areas for mature deer to survive.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Viper69 said:


> I agree. I recently was showed some property where they have been doing small 1 acre clear cuts and leaving them grow up. They only do one every year or so. Now they are some super thick patches that you cannot get into nor would you want to. I saw more mature deer in there just walking then anywhere around. Gotta have good thick safe areas for mature deer to survive.


The game commission in my area clear cut then fenced this areas most were around 7 to 10 acres then let them grow a few feet higher than the deer fence.Then removed the fence there was one near a funnel I hunted this year trails in and out and rubs and territorial scrapes around the whole perimeter.It's so thick a man could not move through it the buck I arrowed came out of it


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Viper69 said:


> I agree. I recently was showed some property where they have been doing small 1 acre clear cuts and leaving them grow up. They only do one every year or so. Now they are some super thick patches that you cannot get into nor would you want to. I saw more mature deer in there just walking then anywhere around. Gotta have good thick safe areas for mature deer to survive.


Haha Exactly! There is no doubt in my mind cover is a pretty significant piece of the puzzle. Clearcuts are very tricky, The public land I hunt has 500- 1000 acre cuts! This land has plenty of mature deer, the problem is getting them out of the cut and into bow range. When a deer can feed and bed in the same area, well your not gonna see much activity.... Until the rut. Most rifle hunters will not drive the clearcuts because well who wants to crawl through multiflora rose, briars, and devils club up to your head..... These areas save immature deer!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

IMO this is a nice mature Pa buck. I see a few like this every year at my place upstate, which suprises me because once the ntlerless component of rifle season kicks in, it sounds like a war zone, especially on the Saturdays.
View attachment 1809947


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

while you guys were arguing all day i was out whackin trophy size squirrels 


with...........GASP!!!..........a rimfire lol


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

6bloodychunks said:


> while you guys were arguing all day i was out whackin trophy size squirrels
> 
> 
> with...........GASP!!!..........a rimfire lol


Nice big fox squirrel


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

6bloodychunks said:


> while you guys were arguing all day i was out whackin trophy size squirrels
> 
> 
> with...........GASP!!!..........a rimfire lol


Lol way smarter than me. What kinda rig is that?


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

6bloodychunks said:


> while you guys were arguing all day i was out whackin trophy size squirrels
> 
> 
> with...........GASP!!!..........a rimfire lol


Nice,, I wasn't arguing I had this little thing called work that constantly screws up my hunting.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

shooter458 said:


> Nice big fox squirrel


the bottom one was the biggest ive ever seen, his danglers were almost as big as mine LMAO





jayson2984 said:


> Lol way smarter than me. What kinda rig is that?


savage 93 in .17hmr in a boyds evolution stock. almost too accurate,the big one was taken at 183yds  and the other at 25 lol






Billy H said:


> Nice,, I wasn't arguing I had this little thing called work that constantly screws up my hunting.


wasnt calling out you in particular LOL 
its just been crabby around this thread lately,
was just trying to emphasize the "fun" part of hunting


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

I have heard rumors of a possible 200" class buvk being shot in Lancaster county, anybody got any info? Or pictures?


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Washington county a possible new state record was shot. Saw an article in a paper bout It but no other info besides that.


----------



## RxMeg (May 25, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Like said before the PGC is a business. What business gives more then it receives?


this is actually sad but true. I wonder when exactly the wildlife was given over to the state government and taken away from the people who are supposed to run the government? And at what point exactly did said government start to make a profit from the people that are supposed to run it? Sad days. And how miserable is it that we all have to deal with the impact of these government officials for life, regardless if they do a good job or not.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

RxMeg said:


> this is actually sad but true. I wonder when exactly the wildlife was given over to the state government and taken away from the people who are supposed to run the government? And at what point exactly did said government start to make a profit from the people that are supposed to run it? Sad days. And how miserable is it that we all have to deal with the impact of these government officials for life, regardless if they do a good job or not.


Very true and even worse if a good person is elected.they soon become corrupt. Long gone are the days when decisions are made with the best of the wildlife at heart.


----------



## DustinArner (Oct 7, 2013)

Pa game lands. Couldn't close in archery so going after him in rifle.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody been turkey hunting or hunting bear I didn't get my bear tag this year work has been going happy mandating on the weekends this year also that sh*t should be outlawed.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was hoping to run into him until the 8000 acers surrounding my families property got turned into a hunting lease.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

or him


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

good up and comer.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

and another.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> View attachment 1810101
> and another.


Love the brows man. I see your from johnsonburg do you by chance hunt close by?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

jesses80 said:


> View attachment 1810101
> and another.


He'll be a dandy in a couple more years :tongue:


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

I had a 140-150" ten pointer cross in front on me on Enterprise Avenue off of 95 south near the airport, last night. Huge body deer and looked old. My wife said it was the biggest buck she had ever seen. Almost tagged him with the GMC Acadia


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Jayson come down and give me your take where the big bucks are? Your a biology major and deer expert u can surely find the issue. Pm me Id love to see what u can find. Ill offer the property for u to hunt and u tell AT what sized bucks u find


I know two hunters that live right in your area. Plenty of P&Y class deer running around. You have some prime hunting near you.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> There are a lot of mature bucks over 2.5 years of age in Pa.. Most guys will ever see them, they don't get big/old by being careless.


I've seen more mature bucks in 2G Cameron County, than in Bucks County the last two years. Albeit they were mostly all in velvet and hard to find during the season, but isn't that why they get that big? The mature bucks are there for sure.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> You guys who live in the suburbs arent seeing the forest for the trees. I hunt all over this state, its not anything remotely close to what you get in quality deer in the suburbs of the big cities or the swamps of the north west. In the west half with 3 up top, its a lot easier to have to let one go then it is two up top with a brow.
> 
> There are big bucks, there were big bucks before AR. But here where I live, for every really big buck you see, you will see 100 more that barely met the restrictions killed. That doesnt build big bucks, sanctuaries do. When you can drive the entire side of a mountain top to bottom where are they hiding?


See post above. 25000 unspoiled acres is HARD to hunt.

Before AR's you would see thousands of spikes and fork horns, that don't meet the new restrictions killed. That surely wasn't building big bucks.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> I know two hunters that live right in your area. Plenty of P&Y class deer running around. You have some prime hunting near you.


True. But access is another issue.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Mathias said:


> IMO this is a nice mature Pa buck. I see a few like this every year at my place upstate, which suprises me because once the ntlerless component of rifle season kicks in, it sounds like a war zone, especially on the Saturdays.
> View attachment 1809947


My neighbors seem to score at a fair rate up in 2G, if they don't take one with the bow or crossbow down here. And they shoot 3.5 year olds or better. They have been hunting the same PUBLIC land for twenty years. Did you ever notice it's the same people that do all the killing of mature deer?

That is a dandy Mathias


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

nicko said:


> True. But access is another issue.


Mature bucks, in any phase of the rut, don't adhere to property lines.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I was driving home from work on Monday and I had to stop and do a double take. There in a front yard was a 160 in buck with a 8 inch plus drop tine on his right main beam. He was out cruising for does at 2:45 in the afternoon. Great buck to see.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Problem is when someone sees them they're poached or trespassers come in and run them out. I have a group that lives near there they kill big bucks every year by pushing others property bigbuckdan knows who I'm talking about





Matt Musto said:


> I know two hunters that live right in your area. Plenty of P&Y class deer running around. You have some prime hunting near you.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I actually live in Wilcox now and hunt up in the rasselas area.


John_pro said:


> Love the brows man. I see your from johnsonburg do you by chance hunt close by?


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> I actually live in Wilcox now and hunt up in the rasselas area.


Small world, I'm from the St. Marys area. Lots of public land up there, tons by the east branch dam.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

since AR has happened i have seen bigger bucks...i have a few on camera that are 3.5+ think we might evening have a 5.5 year old but might be a 4.5 not sure and my area gets pounded during rifle season and drove just about every day


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup also lots of posted land anymore and getting worse.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

john any good bucks get taken in stmarys the last week of archery also how was the rut activity .


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> john any good bucks get taken in stmarys the last week of archery also how was the rut activity .


Yeah you go for a drive and that is all you see anymore, posted land everywhere... I do not blame the landowners they are just protecting themselves. I saw some good bucks taken in the highland Kane area. I have not seen much taken out of the st marys area.
I took 3 days off the last week and saw some good 2.5 year old 8 s within bow range and plenty of 1.5 yr olds. I think the rut was really starting to kick off, my target buck walked under my stand (4.5 yr old9) while I was 300 yards away in another stand. How was your last week?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

seen a total of 30 doe no bucks trailing them and 15 different small bucks never seen a shooter buck since the first week of November two decent 8 points out I would prob geuss they were 3 year olds but once the temps started fluctuating them last couple weeks it seem to shut the rut down even the scrapes were not being reworked.


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

turkeysroost said:


> View attachment 1809196
> View attachment 1809199
> View attachment 1809197
> Hey, this is my oct 26 th 2- b buck. I have been trying to get my fall long beard with a bow to no avail. Sorry it took so long to post pics.


Congrats. nice buck.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Any guys out bear hunting this week? I used up most of my vacation time by taking the last 6 days of archery season off. I am heading to Tioga County Friday night to hunt bear with my dad on Saturday and will head back up there again the following weekend to hunt the first few days of rifle with my dad, uncle, brothers and friends. Bowhunting is my passion, however I do hunt the first few days of rifle deer season because quality time spent with my family in the outdoors is limited. Only me, my uncle and younger brother (he hardly ever goes anymore) bowhunt. My uncle lives in NH and my brother lives on the opposite side of PA, so getting together to bowhunt is a challenge. I just don't get the same satisfaction out of shooting a deer with a rifle anymore. I will probably go ahead and fill my 3A doe tag in gun season just to fill my freezer with venison. In order for me to shoot a buck in rifle season it is going to need to be a bruiser. My goal in rifle season is to help others fill their tags. I am trying to encourage everyone in our group to hold off on young bucks, but I know that most likely if it is legal they will shoot it. I really hope my dad gets a shot at a bear. He is now 72 and his health has been an issue the last few years, so not sure how many more chances we will have to hunt together. He just bear hunted for the first time last year and I pushed every piece of thick brush and woods I could find, but unfortunately neither of us saw any bear. Crossing my fingers that changes on Saturday. The guy who owns the horse farm next to where we will be hunting says there is a bear that will easily go 500 lbs +


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Matt Musto said:


> Mature bucks, in any phase of the rut, don't adhere to property lines.


Maybe so but they feel human pressure and intrusion. They don't get mature by hanging around dangerous situations long.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Anyone hear or see pictures of a possible 200" buck taken in Lancaster county this year? I asked the other day but it got shuffled back, so I'll ask again.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope... Heard of a triple drop time shot in oaks and a 190" in Chester county


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

The rumor I heard was it was in western PA. I highly doubt it tho.


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

My buddy's target has taken a beating a few times in the last week or so. He finally put his trail cam up to try to catch the culprit. He got these this morning.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

That's awesome


----------



## mustanghunter50 (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone have any info or experience on public land in tioga county? I'm debating whether to head up that way with my cousin for the opener of rifle. Wondering how busy the state lands get and what's the deer population like up there? Not sure if it's worth my while or not.


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think this thread is dying


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Been out checking cameras still no sign of the rut does coming in on there owen with little ones and bucks crusing in late at night .


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Nope... Heard of a triple drop time shot in oaks and a 190" in Chester county










Maybe this is the triple drop tine buck


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

*Would you eat this deer? Anyone know what this is?*

Ok, so I shot this doe through the lung(s?) after 4 on Monday night in Leithsville and gutted her out as daylight disappeared quickly...








Brought her back and hung her and skinned her, noticing a fatty mass on the inside of her ribs near the entry wound. Didn't come out with the obliterated lung(s?) that I pulled out in the gut pile after dusk had settled in.

Breaking her down now, I've cut that ribside off for a closer look in the daylight:








I sliced it open, almost expecting to find a healed over broadhead, but it is spongey and full of nasty yellow fluid.















I don't know if it's an abscess, infection, infected lung that adhered to inside of ribcage, or what. But I am getting less interested in eating any of this animal.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

TB maybe?

Id call the GC and see what they say for sure


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I did. They suggested taking it to a butcher and ask them. Big help. An officer is supposed to call me back tomorrow.

I know if it's TB, the PGC recommends discarding the entire animal.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

mustanghunter50 said:


> Anyone have any info or experience on public land in tioga county? I'm debating whether to head up that way with my cousin for the opener of rifle. Wondering how busy the state lands get and what's the deer population like up there? Not sure if it's worth my while or not.


I grew up in Mansfield and continue to head back up that way for the rifle opener to hunt with family. That being said I hunt all private land. Most of the public land, and private land also, around that area gets slammed the opening 2 days and the first Saturday of season. I would suggest doing a mid week hunt if you have your heart set on hunting the area. I am not sure what has you interested in Tioga County, but the area is known more for quanity and not so much for quality of deer.


----------



## mbalm838 (Oct 30, 2009)

I heard of a B&C class buck taken somewhere along the York - Lancaster border. Might be the big Lancaster buck you are speaking of


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

jlh42581 said:


> TB maybe?


According to the PGC Wildlife Disease Reference Library, "This disease has not been diagnosed in Pennsylvania’s wild deer herd to date."


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

GC Officer came tonight and took the carcass & reissued doe tag.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Was it shot in oaks? I didn't see a pic so maybe. Bigbuckdan maybe can tell he's seen a pic. 






tdj8686 said:


> View attachment 1811153
> 
> Maybe this is the triple drop tine buck


----------



## tdj8686 (Oct 31, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Was it shot in oaks? I didn't see a pic so maybe. Bigbuckdan maybe can tell he's seen a pic.


I have no info on this deer other than it was shot in PA. Every year these type of photos show up and it seems like we never find the truth behind them.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Bigbuckdan on here saw a pic of the buck Im talking about so its real. Not sure if it's this one though!! One Im talking about was shot by a group that does nothing but push


----------



## HoytHunter4 (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats to all the PA guys who had successful seasons! I got a doe with the bow on film but as for a buck no luck! Hardly saw any buck at all the last two weeks and the ones I did weren't even legal. Anyway just thought I would post up my video to share with the PA brothers to watch. Enjoy guys!


----------



## ribsyj (Oct 1, 2010)

tdj8686 said:


> View attachment 1811153
> 
> Maybe this is the triple drop tine buck


This buck was shot last year


http://www.buckmasters.com/2012-the-audrey-sharp-buck.aspx


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Just watched the video on your other thread. Great footage and congrats on the big doe


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

tdj8686 said:


> View attachment 1811153
> 
> Maybe this is the triple drop tine buck





ribsyj said:


> This buck was shot last year
> 
> 
> http://www.buckmasters.com/2012-the-audrey-sharp-buck.aspx



Well done ribsyj


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Well I have my fingers crossed that when I go to get my camera today, it will in fact still be there. Knowing people are trespassing and riding quads through there doesn't have my hopes up.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I went and pulled mine before bear hunters hit the woods.


Matt Musto said:


> Well I have my fingers crossed that when I go to get my camera today, it will in fact still be there. Knowing people are trespassing and riding quads through there doesn't have my hopes up.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Matt Musto said:


> Well I have my fingers crossed that when I go to get my camera today, it will in fact still be there. Knowing people are trespassing and riding quads through there doesn't have my hopes up.


I just pulled my 6 cams yesterday, too many people riding quads to set their tree stands up. I was pleasantly surprised to see all my cams intact.... Less and less honest people in the woods.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Well we made it back after a week of chasing bears with the bows, did go out Saturday with the muzzle loaders, no bears  We were in a great area that had sign out the wazoo but it just didn't pan out. Funny thing was we had the whole valley and both sides to ourselves even Saturday and this was on public land. Of course we saw some nice deer  but they were not rutting at all. Jumped a ton of grouse and I ran a little trap line in the mornings, about a mile long, and did decent on the raccoons. May not have brought home any bears but we had a blast anyhow. If I didn't have to be back to work today I'd still be down there :wink:


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll just add that based on my most recent trail cam photos, the rut is pretty much over.

For a 1 to 1.5 weeks, I was getting very few pictures of does on any of the 3 cams I run. Then staring about the 21st, I started to get pics of them again........ several of them @ one time.

During that time, it was almost buck only for those 11 days. Any does I did have pics of were small/young deer.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I pulled a camera card yesterday. No bucks on camera just does and fawns. camera was in an area littered with scrapes and rubs.


----------



## dlgridge (Dec 21, 2004)

On the last day of archery(19th), i had one of the best days ever without drawing my bow. Saw 7 bucks. three were chasing a single doe. two of those bucks locked horns when she changed direction and the lead one turned to face the other, just for a second or two, and then back after her. grunting, fighting and chasing- pretty cool. i never witnessed a fight before. Easy to stay in the stand all day that day. 

As far as the rut being over, we went spotlighting on the 25th, and saw a decent buck at 40 yards with a doe. He would not leave her side.


----------



## cahelle1 (Nov 24, 2008)

Saturdays firearms First day bear harvest 1,320 - lets see some pics


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The rut isn't quite over here in our area. Had two of the 3 best bucks I had on camera chasing hard here yesterday, late afternoon. Of course the other one, the largest of the 3 was road killed a couple hundred yards from the house last Thursday morning. This was the first these bucks were out in daylight here so far. All pics were in the dark. Enjoyed just watching the activity after the dismal archery season, gives a hunter a bit of hope after all!! Has been a very quiet couple days of bear season, no food-no bears!


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL. No this isnt the deer. Triple drop tine buck was nice main frame 8pt with 3 drops.



jacobh said:


> Bigbuckdan on here saw a pic of the buck Im talking about so its real. Not sure if it's this one though!! One Im talking about was shot by a group that does nothing but push


----------



## lil'D (Oct 24, 2004)

Today about one o'clock. Rut is still going on.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Saw 15 does on saturday while bear hunting. No buck in sight


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Any body taking out the stick and string on Monday? I've been debating on what to do.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Ryanp019 said:


> Any body taking out the stick and string on Monday? I've been debating on what to do.


I'll be there bow in hand. Never cared for the rifle/shotgun deer hunting.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I will be!!


QUOTE=Ryanp019;1068759061]Any body taking out the stick and string on Monday? I've been debating on what to do.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Ryanp019 said:


> Any body taking out the stick and string on Monday? I've been debating on what to do.


Ill be out Saturday with my bow.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Last day of archery i saw 1 gobbler,1 bear,1 buck,3 fawns and 7 doe. 

Had 3 doe and a fawn in bow range for the 1st time all season, 1st thing in the morning and decided not to release the arrow. The roaming buck i saw we had no knowledge of...a tempting 2.5yr old 5pt with no brow tines...he ended up at 13yds before walking away.

My brother-in-law had a different buck bed down in front of him while he was ground hunting. He drew his bow and took 2 steps to the left to get a clear shot, what he didn't know is that there was a doe already bedded near there, before he completed his 2nd step the doe busted him. 

Been seeing the bears since before archery season and there still hanging round.


----------



## SwitchbckXT (Nov 10, 2010)

Ryanp019 said:


> Any body taking out the stick and string on Monday? I've been debating on what to do.


I always hunt with my bow during rifle season. Its a great time to hunt funnels between large lots where rifle hunters will push deer. Plus, with all the commotion its almost like the rut, ya never know whats gonna come around the corner!


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

Ryanp019 said:


> Any body taking out the stick and string on Monday? I've been debating on what to do.


I'm toying with the idea. My buck tag is punched so I can take my good 'ole time killing a doe.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

SwitchbckXT said:


> I always hunt with my bow during rifle season. Its a great time to hunt funnels between large lots where rifle hunters will push deer. Plus, with all the commotion its almost like the rut, ya never know whats gonna come around the corner!


I'd say it has more commotion than the rut. You never know when you'll have to hit the deck or take cover behind a tree to avoid eating a 1oz slug.


----------



## Ajack (Sep 14, 2010)

SwitchbckXT said:


> I always hunt with my bow during rifle season. Its a great time to hunt funnels between large lots where rifle hunters will push deer. Plus, with all the commotion its almost like the rut, ya never know whats gonna come around the corner!


I hunt suburban deer where some of the wood lots are just big enough for folks to gun hunt. All the pressure is fantastic for me because guys will push all the deer into those tiny little pockets only accessible with a bow. Deer love the thick stuff at the edges of back yards and along roads this time of year.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Today I visited the property I posted about previously here. Lots of deer on the heavily posted anti-hunting fanatical properties. Picked a nice tree for a ladder placement. Looking towards the property line I saw the usual herd. Not until I zoomed on my cell pic did I see what was lurking behind second doe from the right, you have to zoom in.
View attachment 1816140


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Took this guy on Friday Nov.16th. Died in about 8 seconds after the shot, thank you Magnus. It's been a long 3 years since I've held antlers in my hands......felt good:wink:


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats man, nice buck.


----------



## shooter458 (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats on the nice buck


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

whos goin out tomorrow for turkey? 

im hopin to put a reaper through one


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

6bloodychunks said:


> whos goin out tomorrow for turkey?
> 
> im hopin to put a reaper through one


This State is so screwed up, not only do they bring in Fall Turkey and Firearms for Doe hunting during Archery to screw up your deer patterns for Archery. They bring it back in 3 days before the Rifle Season, to mess them up too. Not really a gun hunter, but hate it with Archery and starting to believe they do this on purpose to pressure your good bucks into hiding? Their claim after HR was, not as many deer, but we have bigger bucks, and i truly believe this is a tool of theirs to educate the better bucks?


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree it don't even make sense to bring it back in for a couple days and I love turkey hunting but it is crappy to bring it in right before deer season **** bear season can even screw up an area for ya .


Buckbadger said:


> This State is so screwed up, not only do they bring in Fall Turkey and Firearms for Doe hunting during Archery to screw up your deer patterns for Archery. They bring it back in 3 days before the Rifle Season, to mess them up too. Not really a gun hunter, but hate it with Archery and starting to believe they do this on purpose to pressure your good bucks into hiding? Their claim after HR was, not as many deer, but we have bigger bucks, and i truly believe this is a tool of theirs to educate the better bucks?


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Buckbadger said:


> This State is so screwed up, not only do they bring in Fall Turkey and Firearms for Doe hunting during Archery to screw up your deer patterns for Archery. They bring it back in 3 days before the Rifle Season, to mess them up too. Not really a gun hunter, but hate it with Archery and starting to believe they do this on purpose to pressure your good bucks into hiding? Their claim after HR was, not as many deer, but we have bigger bucks, and i truly believe this is a tool of theirs to educate the better bucks?


Come on, you can't be serious. So I guess that for the 6 weeks during archery season no one should be allowed in the woods unless they are archery hunting? The deer change their patterns throughout the season regardless. I'm not saying I've never been PO'd by an inline guy or turkey hunter but they have never ruined an area that I hunt and the majority of the land I hunt is public.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

WPAtrapper said:


> So I guess that for the 6 weeks during archery season no one should be allowed in the woods unless they are archery hunting? QUOTE]
> 
> Not at all, just be more realistic with hunting dates. Why bring in Firearms for Doe right in the middle of Archery?(Right before the start of the Rut) Or bring in Fall Turkey right before the start of rifle? They could start our Archery two weeks later and use these first 2 weeks for the extra seasons, or something like that? You don't think older bucks key in on this extra activity? If you are hunting a small tact of Gamelands with posted all around, and deer are using it, you don't think they'll end up on the posted, after some hunting pressure? whether it's Turkey or Doe Firearms for 3 days?
> 
> And wasn't posting as if I didn't want hunters to Turkey hunt, I just don't understand the ryme or reason why they select the dates they do? So yes, I stick with my theory,they purposely do it to educate the better bucks we have.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn...it was cold this morning! 14 degrees when i sat down in the woods around 6:40 going after turkey. Wasn't there long when i heard what i thought was deer coming, few minutes later i had 2 fawns,2 mature doe and 3 bucks at 50yds. I thought about getting my digital camera out but thought i'm after turkey i don't want these deer busting through here making even more racket. So i sat still and watched instead, the bucks sparred and stood around watching 1 of the doe.

About 10-15 minutes of watching the deer, the turkeys started up on the roost, not too long after the deer got closer and were passing me at 25-30yds. I was thinking i could have got some great pics of them & the very nice 9pt that was with them...then my attention was drawn back in front of me when i heard something running towards me, ended up being a jake that i dumped at 20yds around 7:15am. 

The deer end up separating a bit and go out of view after the shot. My dad was hunting above me about 100yds along the cut corn field and hadn't seen anything yet. So i sit tight and then started to see some of the turkeys leaving the roost...almost an hour goes by as they milled around about 100yds from me in and out of sight over a small rise, during that time the hot or near hot doe comes back into view and so do the bucks. The 9 never gave me a close photo op again...staying about 60yds out but 1 of the other smaller bucks came much closer. The turkeys couldn't see me at that time so i got my little pocket digital camera out and i snapped a few pics of him. I tell my dad the turkeys are still here...since he doesn't hear/see them but you better call a bit to coax them to you. Shortly after that he saw about 50 birds enter the field and almost 20 minutes later he took the boss hen. Would you believe there wasn't a longbeard in the bunch, not a single 1. Property owner who had been seeing them regularly from his porch said i could have told you that...lol.

I'll add some pics of the buck after i shrink them down...be a bit grainy because of the low light and my camera being maxed on zoom though.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

My pops and the hen...

The 9pt after he came back after i shot...60yds this time. About 30 yds too far & 2 many trees 4 a good pic with my camera.:doh:


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

busted up 5pt...didn't have a clue what i was.







with the jake takin a dirt nap......


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

now hats what I call a great day in the woods congrats man.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

jesses80 said:


> now hats what I call a great day in the woods congrats man.


Thanks...I definitely wasn't bored.

Good luck to the orange assassins heading out tomorrow!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Finally got a crack at a decent little 8pt Tuesday night with the muzzle loader. It was pretty intense and as trying as any hunt I've ever had. lol! Was on a piece of gamelands and it gets hit pretty hard but there's a lot of deer in there. I was on the ground leaning up against a big uprooted tree and had been there probably 3 hrs, I see him about 100 yards away, no shot at all because it's pretty thick. Takes him about 10 mins and he gets to 40 yards but still no shot and then he stands there for over 20 mins and just looks and looks :doh: He was down wind of me to boot but never spooked at all  My damn arms where so tired and my feet where killing me but I just waited and didn't move. Finally he decides to move on and went behind a couple trees then ended up about 30 yards from me in then open, then boom! The drag was well a drag, lol! I was a good 1,000 yards off the road in swampy crap, felt pretty good though when I got him back to the truck


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

On Monday morning I was in 3A hunting with my dad, 2 brothers, uncle and aunt from NH and their 2 friends. In years past we have pushed different woods all day, but decided we would all sit until 10 before starting our first drive this year. I took one of my uncles friends with me to a small piece of another uncles land. I had him sit in a good spot where he could see quite a ways. I then proceeded down the hill with my climber on my back to a tree I had decided in bear season I would be in opening morning. I climbed the tree, pulled up my rifle and was all settled in at 6:28AM. Opening time was 6:47AM. At about 6:55 a small spike stepped onto my uncles property from the property below. A minute later this buck stepped out and stopped broadside at 60 yards and I let him have it. I let my rifle down, tagged my buck and dragged him to the tree I had climbed. I climbed back up, pulled my rifle back up and was all settled back in by 7:20AM or so. At 7:55AM I heard what sounded like someone whistling. I turned around to see 2 large doe coming from behind me in my direction and just off to my right. The doe in the picture stopped at 20 yards, looked straight up at me and bolted. As she bolted I whistled and she came to a dead stop with just her head behind a tree and all her body exposed. I placed the cross hairs on her shoulder and dropped her in her tracks. Both my buck tag and my 3A doe tag were filled before 8AM  The doe actually was heavier than the buck and the largest doe I have ever killed. I didn't get either deer weighed but I would guess the buck weighed around 140 and the doe around 150. My dad will pick up the meat and my cape Saturday afternoon and take the cape to the taxidermist. I guess I won't get a chance to get my buck scored until I get the mount back. Anyone have any guesses from the pics? I am now back in SW PA and will go out the next 2 Saturdays to check cameras, treestands and scout a bit for next season. I will carry along my bow and might fill my 2A doe tag if a shot presents itself or I might save the tag for late archery season. I will be in Ohio Sunday with a friend hunting with our inline muzzleloaders. 

My uncle shot a nice 2 1/2 year old 6 point and the guy that I took to the piece of woods where I shot my buck and doe missed a buck bigger than mine a few hours later. My dad will be in that piece of woods come Saturday and really hoping he gets a shot at the buck my uncle's friend missed.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

^Congrats!:thumbs_up

A buck i dubbed "Crab Claw". He broke a 5th point off his left side back in the early archery season/early october but i ain't complaining. Possibly the largest rack of the 18 buck in our general area we knew of. My dad took a long tined narrow 8 we didn't know existed in the opening minute the 1st day.
I saw 22 doe and the big 5pt the 1st day.

Saturday Dec 8th...Walking into the stand well before sunrise i kicked a deer out that was lying within 30yds of my stand...oh,crap! After sitting all day i saw 8 doe, but only 1 was close enough for a shot but i had decided before i came out in the morning, doe were getting a pass for today. Nothing much going on for several hours deer action wise than about 4:10pm this guy came through the thicket below me by himself. A spine shot dropped him where he stood. Oh,crap...now the real work begins...the butchering.:wink:


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

crap...i meant dec 7th in my previous post. Didn't catch my typo in time to edit it.

Also forgot to mention...my dad went for a walk in the section of the woods out ahead of me earlier in the day doing a slow little drive. A doe went past me and into the woods he was in. A lil later he shot and then nothing and then another shot. The doe ran back past me unscathed. My dad didn't still hadn't come out of there yet...so i call him on the radio...whats going on i said. He said i was taking a crap when she came in. I'm like what? I didn't say it aloud but i was thinking to myself :that aint cool dude you come up to my section of woods and take a dump. Sabotage i tell you! LMAO! Apparently it didn't work.

Well i guess she literally, caught him with his pants down! :wink:

On that subject what do you guys when you gotta drop trow? Run home like my brother-in-law does or in my case i find a groundhogs hole and take care of business and then bury/close the entrance. I feel bad for the woodchuck though. Haven't had 1 try to bite me in the nuts yet,thank god. 1 year we got back in the truck at the end of a days deer hunt and were all sniffing around...we all are checking our boots and it ended up being in my treads. I knew it wasn't mine i stepped in...which sum***** took a sheet and didn't have the deceny to cover it up with leaves atleast. Who goes through the woods looking for human sheet to avoid stepping in. C'mon man.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

Heres my archery buck with the new agenda 6 that I won! It was the second time it saw the woods!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

hows the rifle hunting going guys its been real slow here I'm seeing nothing but young deer I haven't seen a mature doe or buck yet and 90% of the bucks shot have been young ones and there hasn't been much of anyone hunting this week even Saturday for the first day of doe there was really nobody out hunting compared to prior years.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

jesses80 said:


> hows the rifle hunting going guys its been real slow here I'm seeing nothing but young deer I haven't seen a mature doe or buck yet and 90% of the bucks shot have been young ones and there hasn't been much of anyone hunting this week even Saturday for the first day of doe there was really nobody out hunting compared to prior years.


Had the last week of archery off this year and couldn't seal the deal with this guy. All the pics I had of him were from midnight to 3am. Then he disappeared for about 3 weeks with no pics. Had the first week of rifle off and Monday at 3:55pm he came out chasing a doe. 150yd shot with the 6mm.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

nice buck man congrats.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks. My biggest one so far. What's everyone think it would score? Haven't measured it yet.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would say mid 120s


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I still have a doe tag for 2A and one for 2B. Most the land I have permission to hunt is in 2A. I took a "sick" haha day yesterday and went out to a farm in 2A in the afternoon. After switching out SD cards and putting new batteries in my camera I decided to climb into a ladder stand overlooking the farmers field. At about 4:30PM the deer started coming out into the field. The first 2 deer were both half rack bucks. Then a small basket rack buck came into the field, followed by a doe and her fawn. Then a doe on the far end of the field came out. Lastly, another basket rack buck came out right behind me, but must have caught my scent and circled around to my left. I have switched back to my bow for the added challenge, since I already have 2 deer down for the year (both with my gun). The only deer that was within archery range was the small, half rack buck. He was right in front of me at 15 yards for 20+ minutes. At around 5:05PM I tried to sneak my phone out of my pocket to get a picture of all the deer in the field, but the buck close by caught my movement, spooked and took all 6 of the other deer with him. I plan on hunting with my bow for the first and last 2 hours Saturday. It is kind of nice hunting when you already have your buck and 1 doe tag filled. It takes a lot of the pressure to kill a deer off. I feel like I am out there scouting for next year, enjoying the great outdoors and if a doe happens to come by I will be happy to take it.


----------



## Leather (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Leather said:


>


Cool Video!


----------



## jerdel (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to but my video of my 2013 archery buck. I was in Ohio guiding Whitetails and then my wifes pap passed away. Anyways its not very good video I was more in to making shore that I got the buck then videoing him. But I can say I have it on video. 
[video][/video]


----------



## jerdel (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry that link did not work I am working on it.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Got out this morning for a couple of hours. Was in a stand on the edge of a bedding area. Had one loner walk through early and it was too dark to see what it was. Then about 7:00 I had a decent six point out in front of me at 40 yards in the cedars but didn't come my way and never offered a shot. Felt good to get out with the bow again. Going to hit the edge of a wheat field this evening.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm still recovering from too much Christmas cheer to think about getting out today. Snow is coming down pretty good here in 5C. I'll definitely be out there early tomorrow morning.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Wanted to be out this morning with the flintlock but unfortunately the drain guy didn't show on Tuesday like he said to snake the main line that is plugged up, I can't get it and need more power. It's still plugged and I'm waiting


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

nicko said:


> I'm still recovering from too much Christmas cheer to think about getting out today. Snow is coming down pretty good here in 5C. I'll definitely be out there early tomorrow morning.


I was out in 5d. Didn't see anything. It's been slow for the last month. I'll be out again later.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

davydtune said:


> Wanted to be out this morning with the flintlock but unfortunately the drain guy didn't show on Tuesday like he said to snake the main line that is plugged up, I can't get it and need more power. It's still plugged and I'm waiting


Some rental places have the power auger you need to snake the line if you feel comfortable doing it yourself.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Stuck at work or I would be out trying to fill 1 of my 2 remaining doe tags. We got a few inches of snow overnight in 2A, so it would be an ideal day to be out. I will be out Saturday morning and afternoon unless I decide to go to Ohio instead


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Hit it again this morning with the bow in 5-C. Set up off the path I saw the buck take yesterday morning. Had three doe come through at 7:30, Mom and the kids, gave them a pass. Watched a pair of red fox work through the cedars and a bunch of squirrel. I don't remember seeing so many red fox as I have this year. Almost every other time out and quite a few on camera. Awfully quiet in my area of 5-C for the late season gun slaughter on the doe.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

I was out for first light in 5C. At 7:30, I saw bodies squirting though the timber and had 5 doe and 1 four point buck come through together. They passed me at 30 yards but I let the does pass even though I still have 2 doe tags in my pocket. I want to make my late season hunt "buck or bust" but I can't guarantee I'll be able to resist the urge to break in my new E32 if any more does make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I hunted yesterday afternoon here in 5C. Saw 12 does & fawns, no bucks. Went to another spot this morning, saw the usual deer in the yards of the anti's, but none back on the property I hunt. Hitting it again here shortly. Should be a great afternoon to be out. Sunny and milder! Good luck guys.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

nicko said:


> I was out for first light in 5C. At 7:30, I saw bodies squirting though the timber and had 5 doe and 1 four point buck come through together. They passed me at 30 yards but I let the does pass even though I still have 2 doe tags in my pocket. I want to make my late season hunt "buck or bust" but I can't guarantee I'll be able to resist the urge to break in my new E32 if any more does make me an offer I can't refuse.


Way to hold off on the doe Nicko. I am buck or bust all the way this late season.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Billy H said:


> Way to hold off on the doe Nicko. I am buck or bust all the way this late season.


Don't congratulate me yet. I haven't dropped a deer with the bow this year and the later the season gets, the more itchy my trigger finger becomes. But I really want to go buck-or-bust.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Good luck guys I can't get out until after New Years the way it looks.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

The nice thing about this fresh snow we got is it lays out a nice little road map of where the deer have traveled in the past day. I know exactly where I'm going tomorrow morning.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

5B this afternoon. Nothing.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Blanked yesterday morning in 5C. Saw nothing.


----------



## parker_hunter (Jul 20, 2007)

Out in 4B...nothing moving...windy as heck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Any Northwest Hunters interested in getting deer scored for the Northwest Pennsylvania Monster Buck Club can contact me at [email protected]. I will be at the Warren show on the 11th and 12th scoring deer. Also, I have some cool shirts to sell. Will have a few different colors.I will get some pics up as soon as I can.

http://nwpmbc.wikispaces.com


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Any Pa. guys doing any coyote hunting and are you having any luck? Plan on getting out a few nights here soon, they seem to be packing up.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I was out in 2A in Allegheny County Wednesday afternoon. I was in a ladder stand overlooking a few fields that had been planted with corn, oats and wheat over the summer. Shooting light ended about 5:30PM and the deer didn't start coming out into the field until about 5:20PM. They came out about 60 yards to my left and were on edge the whole time. They knew something wasn't right and slowly walked off the other direction. I plan on getting out a few more times before the late season comes to an end. Does anyone know for sure if we are allowed to use archery equipment to hunt doe from the 13th to 25th in those counties that have the extended gun season for doe only?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Out with the bow in 5C this morning. It was a balmy 4 degrees and I saw 8 doe but no shots. Despite how cold it was the 1st hour of hunting, it was a great morning.


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

Was out Saturday morning with the bow. -1 degrees when I got in stand! Was fortunate enough to harvest a mature doe at about 8:30ish.


----------



## lil'D (Oct 24, 2004)

Saw nine bucks Tuesday afternoon all grouped up. I also manage to take a doe at last light. It was on of the better days I've had despite the weather. My glove actually froze to my bow. Here's a couple pictures I snapped with my phone.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Hunting tomorrow afternoon. Buddy hunted the property today and saw 2 shooter bucks and 30+ deer total. Now I know where they're hiding.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Was interesting last night and I saw no deer, not many tracks, and a ton of yote tracks  I have my cable restraint certification and after Saturday it's on :roll: 

Anyhow that wasn't even the fun part. So I'm sitting there about two hours before dark about 25' up when this dude with his flintlock comes strolling through a bedding area with the wind to back. :doh: He proceeds to head right for me and the messed around until dark about 50 yards away from me. Mr. Observant never knew i was there. I tried hat waving, whistle, coughs, just about every thing but yelling at him. He never took notice :lol:


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

davydtune said:


> Was interesting last night and I saw no deer, not many tracks, and a ton of yote tracks  I have my cable restraint certification and after Saturday it's on :roll:
> 
> Anyhow that wasn't even the fun part. So I'm sitting there about two hours before dark about 25' up when this dude with his flintlock comes strolling through a bedding area with the wind to back. :doh: He proceeds to head right for me and the messed around until dark about 50 yards away from me. Mr. Observant never knew i was there. I tried hat waving, whistle, coughs, just about every thing but yelling at him. He never took notice :lol:


I bet if a 110 inch buck, fawn, or button buck would of ran in front of him he would of noticed that .


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

He was set up and just watching down wind from him plus they almost never come from that way, been hunting this spot for 20+ years. I just giggled to myself.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

so any of yous heading out for the last day tomorrow sure hope its not pouring saw 6 last weekend nothing in range though.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope luckily we get to slaughter until the 25th. I haven't hunted in over a month. Does are pregnant if we want numbers to rise nows not the time to hunt


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep will be out this afternoon and tomorrow unless it's a torrential down pour.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I will be out tomorrow. I wanted to hunt PA in the morning and OH in the afternoon, but looks like rain all morning. Not sure I will shoot a doe unless it presents the perfect shot. I mostly will be doing some scouting, checking a camera or two, seeing if I find any sheds yet and pulling down one hang on stand and sticks that I want to move to a property in Ohio.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Im not rolling out of bed tomorrow till i feel like it. I very well may head into a spot that will require a creek crossing for the evening.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I saw what I believe was a shed out buck in Selinsgrove, in a little cut corn field next to 15.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

2B, 5C, and 5D are all still open up to 1/25 for buck or doe. I have two doe tags for 5C but will not be using them. It's buck or bust for me.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

We'll I will try to get out tomorrow unless it absolutely dumps.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yea I'm after big bucks only perty much just out for the sake of being in the woods I got some big guys on camera that still have horns already found sheds off some small bucks .I'm also gonna sleep in most my deer movement in the mornings is between 4am and 6am so probably go out at 1pm and take a stroll till 3:30 then post up for the evening good luck to use may your arrows strike red gold tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Got in later than I wanted yesterday. Saw deer moving as I climbed the tree. Turned out it was 5 bucks, 2 shooters. One was what my bud named 'Mongrel', I'd only seen a pic of him, the other even larger. Later a line of deer came by 24 in all, does and fawns. I was glad to see that many, thinking of all the little ones come May.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Checked on one of my cams yesterday to see if any action in one of my spots I planned to hunt this morning. Had a few pics of this guy I never saw before with nothing but a fork. Bad genetics. I watched his grandpappy same rack, and his daddy. His daddy had a huge fork horn rack, biggest I ever saw. I know he was at least 5 years old, before he disappeared. Anyway I stayed in bed this morning. Don't like to archery hunt in the wet rainy stuff. Not that I wont, but not a big fan for several reasons.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yep Billy and nothing u can do besides let them breed and keep passing on the genes. I'm done hunting this yr. too few deer to kill does and have seen a buck that shed already


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Yep Billy and nothing u can do besides let them breed and keep passing on the genes. I'm done hunting this yr. too few deer to kill does and have seen a buck that shed already


That is true. I believe a youth hunter or an enlisted service man could shoot them. If this was the prevalent genetic on a large piece of property I believe you would have a problem because of A.R. There are some nice bucks on this property so I don't worry too much about it. My concern is the dwindling numbers of doe, but that's a different thread:wink:


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha I hear u bro. A lot on here complain about the numbers but are still killing does. ???? Don't get it


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

jacobh said:


> Haha I hear u bro. A lot on here complain about the numbers but are still killing does. ???? Don't get it


Yes they are. When you are used to picking off a doe or two each year it is very hard to keep the arrow on the rest when the opportunity presents itself. I decided before I even stepped in the woods to hunt this year I wasn't going to take a doe if what my cams showed was true. I bought a doe tag hoping I would see more than the cams showed. Didn't happen. Had some does in range this year but my will power held out. It's looking like this year will be the first year in I cant even remember that I have no Venison, and you know what,,,, I think I'll live!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah Billy but should have never come to this. There is no reason everyone should not beable to put a deer in the freezer. Problem is some put 20 in the freezer. I had a stranger walk up to me this yr and ask if I wanted a deer because his freezer was full. I said why did u shoot it an he said I had a tag.... Then proceeded to tell me he was going out the next day to fill his buck tag????? It's truly amazing


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I no what yea mean jacobh I ran into a guy when I was checking the cameras last weekend and he was out with his flintlock I no the guy and no he has killed 3 deer already I said to him isn't 3 deer enough he says oh I just want to fill all my tags .I told him then don't ***** when there isn't no deer to shoot the next couple years and walked away.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jesses80 said:


> I no what yea mean jacobh I ran into a guy when I was checking the cameras last weekend and he was out with his flintlock I no the guy and no he has killed 3 deer already I said to him isn't 3 deer enough he says oh I just want to fill all my tags .I told him then don't ***** when there isn't no deer to shoot the next couple years and walked away.


While the statement about just wanting to fill all his tags is dumb on his part, does he not make use of the deer he shoots or does any go to waste?


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Well been waiting for the rain to stop which it has but i think I'm gonna leave the deer be and call it a season. Instead I'm heading to the farm to set a trap line for coyotes. I was out there Thursday and I was seeing yote tracks 10 to 1 over deer tracks. They be needing some thinning out


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be honest and admit after only seeing 4 deer the entire early season in Pa I couldn't get motivated to hunt the late season. I am going to start scouting again soon and try to secure at least one piece of private property as early as possible (I haven't been able to once in the last 10 years but I'll keep trying). I need a change for next season. The public lands I've been hunting have me burnt out and I wasn't even really enjoying myself near the end of the season.


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

Billy H said:


> Checked on one of my cams yesterday to see if any action in one of my spots I planned to hunt this morning. Had a few pics of this guy I never saw before with nothing but a fork. Bad genetics. I watched his grandpappy same rack, and his daddy. His daddy had a huge fork horn rack, biggest I ever saw. I know he was at least 5 years old, before he disappeared. Anyway I stayed in bed this morning. Don't like to archery hunt in the wet rainy stuff. Not that I wont, but not a big fan for several reasons.




Here I thought bucks dispersed away from the area they were born at around 1 year old, to avoid inbreeding with their mother/siblings. I guess you learn something new every day on AT.


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

jacobh said:


> Yep Billy and nothing u can do besides let them breed and keep passing on the genes. I'm done hunting this yr. too few deer to kill does and have seen a buck that shed already



Do does pass their genes on to buck fawns or do fawns just get genes from the buck? Where do doe fawns get their genes, or dont they have any?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

More genetics come from the doe than the buck


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey great point. Then why is it always save a buck kill a doe? Why are we slaughtering does to save a 4 point. If I'm reading it correctly the doe has just as much of a chance deciding how big the buck is as the breeding buck. So why are we protecting the bucks so much and killing the does???? If your statement is right why save a buck kill a doe?


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

PAbigbear said:


> Here I thought bucks dispersed away from the area they were born at around 1 year old, to avoid inbreeding with their mother/siblings. I guess you learn something new every day on AT.


I'll bet you just did. Thanks feedinthegeese.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Hey great point. Then why is it always save a buck kill a doe? Why are we slaughtering does to save a 4 point. If I'm reading it correctly the doe has just as much of a chance deciding how big the buck is as the breeding buck. So why are we protecting the bucks so much and killing the does???? If your statement is right why save a buck kill a doe?


The only way to know what a doe will put out as far as bucks is to follow her in captivity. In the wild she might breed to a monster or a buck that has bad traits. Its often as well that both fawns or all three in triplets will have different fathers.

In deer farming they take a doe that was born out of a doe/buck combo that had put out generations of big bucks and breed her to a buck which has the traits they want. In the wild shooting a doe to save a buck gives the buck a chance to get age, which is what they lack most not genetics.

Theres no way of knowing what doe is bred to what buck in a free range herd. Now with that said I dont agree with going hog wild on doe's either as you probably figured out awhile ago.


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

Billy H said:


>



His right side appears to have 3 points.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

fatsbucknut said:


> His right side appears to have 3 points.


Trust me it is only a forky


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jlh42581 said:


> More genetics come from the doe than the buck


Is there proof of this, and what is the percentage?


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

LetThemGrow said:


> Is there proof of this, and what is the percentage?



I think it may be closer to a 50/50 deal. It came about because I have had three bucks over a span of 10 years with identical fork horn racks into full maturity. As is the normal protocol a resident AT expert says it cant be that they are of the same genetic. Sorry I even posted the picture. This WAS a good thread


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Bucks wont disperse when their mother is killed in their first year as she isn't around to drive them off.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

if the does with that trait are there, any antler trait could continue to show up. and a 2+ year old buck who isn't ar legal could breed several does a year till he's dead. it's not unusual for a certain antler trait to show up regularly in an area, for long periods of time.

that being said, non ar legal mature bucks are probably pretty rare. in areas with decent habitat, very rare.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yellodog from what I'm hearing and seeing Im thinking it's going to be more common. How many monster Pa bucks have we heard of? Past yrs I've always heard of a few monsters this yr only 2 that I have heard of. One being a triple droptine. Just seems they're getting more rare but maybe it's just me


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

jacobh said:


> yellodog from what i'm hearing and seeing im thinking it's going to be more common. How many monster pa bucks have we heard of? Past yrs i've always heard of a few monsters this yr only 2 that i have heard of. One being a triple droptine. Just seems they're getting more rare but maybe it's just me


lol!!! Monsters are getting rare? Realy when were they abundant ?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Where did I say they were abundant? Lol... U read on AT u see guys saying how many big bucks were killed and how ARs helped so much. But then u see and hear about the mature 4 PTs. Sorry Billyh! I just feel that without being able to kill off the mature 4 PTs we are going to have smaller bucks in the near future. More so then now. A lot of guys Im talking to including myself are seeing less big bucks now then past few yrs. I know I know I need to hunt harder and look in different places. Wake up fellas everyone is seeing this. Herds smaller and so are a lot of bucks. Not everywhere but in a lot of places. How many big bucks have u heard that got killed this yr? If like to see the pics. I'm betting less then other yrs


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

jacobh said:


> Where did I say they were abundant? Lol... U read on AT u see guys saying how many big bucks were killed and how ARs helped so much. But then u see and hear about the mature 4 PTs. Sorry Billyh! I just feel that without being able to kill off the mature 4 PTs we are going to have smaller bucks in the near future. More so then now. A lot of guys Im talking to including myself are seeing less big bucks now then past few yrs. I know I know I need to hunt harder and look in different places. Wake up fellas everyone is seeing this. Herds smaller and so are a lot of bucks. Not everywhere but in a lot of places. How many big bucks have u heard that got killed this yr? If like to see the pics. I'm betting less then other yrs


Whats your idea of a big deer ?? Most people in Pa have no idea what a big deer is , a lot of 120inch monsters get killed every year and thats the truth .


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

No I'm saying 150"+. I've heard for a couple yrs a few across Pa now next to none... Yes on this thread some nice deer nothing Id call a monster


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jacobh said:


> No I'm saying 150"+. I've heard for a couple yrs a few across Pa now next to none... Yes on this thread some nice deer nothing Id call a monster


I would agree and say 150 inch deer are pretty rare. I usually only get 1 or 2 a season on camera, however I feel the genetic pool is a very complicated matter and feel it is very hard to change a wild herds genetics. There are just too many uncontrollable factors, and I believe even if the mature 4 points were taken out of the herd, I doubt it would have a significant impact upon future antler growth and the genetic diversity of the herd IMO.

I do agree with antlered harvests being down this year, However in my area there has not been a decline in the actual antlered population. You cannot imagine the looks people gave me, after telling/ showing them some pictures.... Some guys refused to believe that there were as many bucks as I claimed there to be. Deer are very resourceful creatures, you give them good cover, a few clearcuts and laurel thickets, and many people would believe there's not a single buck back there.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Got out this morning , was not to bad Temp wise, nice morning to be in stand. Only an hour into it I spot a body coming through the thicket headed right into a shooting lane at 25 yards and I see antler. Deer steps out and would have been a nice 8 but he has shed one side. Story of my season. Another small buck came in two minutes later on the same path he also had shed one side. That is probably it for me this year. Tag soup! I can only hope once they shed all the way they don't get killed by the doe hunters. Heard a couple shotgun blast in the distance this Am.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Windy and snowing in 5C this morning before sunup. I saw no deer and no tracks either. But I did see a flying squirrel for the first time ever which was pretty cool. After the sun came up, the scenery was great.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

PAbigbear said:


> Here I thought bucks dispersed away from the area they were born at around 1 year old, to avoid inbreeding with their mother/siblings. I guess you learn something new every day on AT.


You could take a junior hunter with you and eliminate the bad gene


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Switching the subject from deer to spring turkey. What kind of luck did anyone have on the opening morning. 

No luck for me the 1st day. Saw some hens by themselves and heard 1 gobbler gobble 6X's. 3 other hunters spread out on the property i was on, they saw and heard birds as well but they were mostly unresponsive and not much gobbling on the roost or to calls.

Seems to me its almost more like fall hunting in woods foliage wise...mother-nature seems a little bit behind on the greenery this year, around my area at least.


----------



## emaisch1080 (Mar 2, 2013)

Went out last weekend with my son. Saw some in the street then roosted 3. But they weren't interested in us. They went right for there hens. Then this Saturday we jumped them off their roost at night when checking on them. It was only 7 pm. I didn't think they would be roosted already. The week before they didn't go up until 8. I'm new at this. Learning a lot.


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

^...i would think 7pm is a bit too early too roost too but maybe there old toms...lol! 
There's definitely a learning curve, took me 2 or 3 seasons i think to get my 1st 1 but after that i was hooked. 23 seasons l8r and they still manage to teach now & again too.

*A bit of a narrative on my turkey happenings after the 1st Saturday...*
*The 1st Tuesday* i was out and saw a large red fox right away but waited almost an hour before changing my setup after hearing no birds...after moving near the field i saw a gobbler strutting with a hen in the field at 6:32am. I picked a spot, never called and waited them out. Past experiences helped educate me as to where to likely sit but the gamble payed off and they mosied right to me around 8:19. 1 tag filled 1 to go...

*The next morning* (Wednesday)i hunted a different property and didn't hear a gobble until i moved to the opposite end of the property. It was 7:55 when i sat down and got 1 going to my 1st call. After nearly hour of calling and atleast 2 birds gobbling back that had closed from over 300yds to around 100...they still hadn't showed themselves.
Then the woods went dead... found out why when about 20 minutes later a neighboring landowner came up over the hill/logging path for a stroll with his dog. ****, that didn't help at all. My dad who i had setup 30 or so yds in front of me figured that was it and went back to the field and sat over his decoys. 
I stayed put and waited about another 15-20 minutes and called again. 1 gobbled just over the hill from the flat i was on and soon after 3 nice longbeards came up over the hill single file heading through the woods, 2 of them gobbling and strutting the whole way. Having taken 1 already my goal for the day was to get my dad a shot at 1 so i I let them go past me and enjoyed the show...they went to the field, saw my dads strutter and 2 hen decoys and ran right to them. He dumped 1 at 9:50. 

* Friday* i was back out on the property where i dropped the Tuesday tom. Still didn't hear any gobbling but i heard another hunter calling and saw 2 raccoons mucking about.

*The 2nd Saturday* back at the Wednesday farm. Me, my dad, and a friend of the farmer hunted. The friend went to the other end of the property & had birds going but he's just learning and didn't have any luck with them(he left to hunt somewhere else about 7:30). At the end my father and i was on...2 gobbling quite well on the roost from 5:23am on. I was in the woods again, my pops at the field. The Toms went quiet shortly after they flew down about 5:47. I sat there intently watching in there direction then i heard something and about jumped out of my skin as i turned my head to the right and saw a red fox at about 10ft coming right at me...he did an about face and took off like a redheaded stepchild. After my heart rate slowed back down i soon heard a shot... the 2 toms had went directly to the field...1 hung back by the woods but the other went right to the decoys in front of my pop. My dad's now tagged out. 
Later on i saw a hen, 3 jakes and 3 longbeards together just before noon in the field , on my way out of the woods heading to the truck. Just about no time left to make a move on them and my current position was far less than optimum to call them to me anyway...so waited till they got out of sight as to not spook'em and left. 

*The 2nd Monday* i went solo again back at the Tuesday tom farm. Finally heard some gobbling here that morning. 2 or 3 of them too i thought. 1 was on a neighbor's property where i didn't have access and the other 2 were roosted still quite a ways off but too close to the landowners house...wouldn't be prudent to shoot that early by his house i thought so i stayed put. Kept gobbling until after 6:00am then went quiet. Never saw a turkey that day but could've arrowed 2 seperate doe at 15 & 20yds and had a hunter walk past me at about 12ft...and never saw me. Could have sworn he looked me right in my partially covered face?...went another few yards called and then kept walking. 

Ticks are fairly bad this year 2. Haven't gotten a 1 on me at the 1 farm but had atleast 1 on me at the other farm on all 3 excursions there. My outer clothing was sprayed down on this past Monday but i still had 2 little tiny *******s on my right arm and 1 on my left...and already trying to burrow in.


----------



## 1-bighunter (Feb 23, 2007)

Hunting in Somerset Co. Things have been dead here for the past week. Haven't heard a gobble. Most action I had this am was an old doe that stomped and snorted at my hen decoy for about five minutes. I wish the game commission would bring spring gobbler season in several weeks earlier. Called in a gobbler right off roost for my son on youth day. Things have gone down hill rapidly since then.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Same here in Lawrence co. All quiet. I did see a fisher fall out of a tree today though. I'm fighting to stay but I know the minute I get out of the blind one will be standing there


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck guys. Between work and family commitments I haven't made it out since the first day. I saw 18 turkeys and 6 mature gobblers (I would have shot any one of them if they came into bow range) that first day, so it's been killing me I couldn't get back out.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Scouted gamelands 249 in York pa today really nice gamelands. I decided to hunt in the morning until I got to the cars and noticed no less than 100 ticks on my jeans, shoes legs and othe unmentionables. It is safe to say that I won't be leaving the blacktop for the rest of my trip to this part of the state. I pulled off 5 more once I got to the hotel. Gotta work for 2 days here then back to beaver county where the ticks are small and don't hunt in army's of 100


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

jacobh said:


> Yellodog from what I'm hearing and seeing Im thinking it's going to be more common. How many monster Pa bucks have we heard of? Past yrs I've always heard of a few monsters this yr only 2 that I have heard of. One being a triple droptine. Just seems they're getting more rare but maybe it's just me


The monsters of 20 years ago when almost everyone shot yearlings and before "horn porn" hunting shows and DVD's probably weren't as monstrous as we may think. What I thought was big 10 years ago I pass on now.


----------



## brokenarrow123p (Jan 9, 2009)

This buck was taken in bradford county


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

this was taken monday at 11:15 am double lung went 225 yards i used range finder for yardage so not exact but , close could not believe it! i honestly thought it was bad shot till we gutted it and around 100 yards was up hill ! i tracked because he is color blind not a giant but good buck for 2-a. 21 outside spread


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Where did I say they were abundant? Lol... U read on AT u see guys saying how many big bucks were killed and how ARs helped so much. But then u see and hear about the mature 4 PTs. Sorry Billyh! I just feel that without being able to kill off the mature 4 PTs we are going to have smaller bucks in the near future. More so then now. A lot of guys Im talking to including myself are seeing less big bucks now then past few yrs. I know I know I need to hunt harder and look in different places. Wake up fellas everyone is seeing this. Herds smaller and so are a lot of bucks. Not everywhere but in a lot of places. How many big bucks have u heard that got killed this yr? If like to see the pics. I'm betting less then other yrs


i am in 2-a and have been hunting 30+ years i have only seen 4-5 bucks over 160 . average big buck here are 90-120 big buck to me is 140 inch deer they just don't live long enough to get that big here


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man a lot of my old posts getting dug up. Must be getting slow in this thread


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Billy H said:


> Checked on one of my cams yesterday to see if any action in one of my spots I planned to hunt this morning. Had a few pics of this guy I never saw before with nothing but a fork. Bad genetics. I watched his grandpappy same rack, and his daddy. His daddy had a huge fork horn rack, biggest I ever saw. I know he was at least 5 years old, before he disappeared. Anyway I stayed in bed this morning. Don't like to archery hunt in the wet rainy stuff. Not that I wont, but not a big fan for several reasons.


 this guy is 3-1/2 this year wish i could get rid of him as well but i cant


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Man a lot of my old posts getting dug up. Must be getting slow in this thread


sorry didn't know it was old :zip:


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha ai got confused from this thread and the other Pa thread I read this one thinking it was the other. Yea old post says from January!!! Haha that's the way it goes buddy congrats that's a great buck


----------



## AjPUNISHER (Aug 21, 2010)

Never did come back and say how i made out.
Last day spring gobbler...Had been calling off and on from the same spot all morning. Clucks purrs yelps a few gobbles and scratching in the leaves. He answered around 8:20am from 250-300 yds. I gave him enough to keep him coming after i knew he was on his way then zipped up. Spotted him around 60yds, he spotted the decoy when he hit around 45, locked on...waddled right to it to kick some arse.


----------

